#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-16
<gnomefreak> ill be here asap tomorrow i need to shut this pos down or ill be pinged all night
<asac> ola
<DarkMageZ> sup asac
<asac> :)
<DarkMageZ> asac, if you've got any more questions about LP #75758. i'm around for another 4 hours before that sleep thing has to happen
<asac> hehe
<asac> bug 75758
<ubotu> Malone bug 75758 in firefox "Firefox doesn't display new windows in new tabs despite option being set" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75758
<asac> crazy bug
<asac> DarkMageZ: can you ping firefox?
<DarkMageZ> asac, we can fix it locally if we don't mind the default option being open in new tab. but without me gaining a degree in firefoxology, i'm not sure exactly what the problem is
<asac> DarkMageZ: when ffox is running, does
<asac> firefox -remote 'openURL(http://www.google.com, new-window)'
<asac> work
<asac> ?
<asac> ... try replace new-window by new-tab if that worked
<Admiral_Chicago> are we trying to do something like firefox -remote "openURL(%u,new-tab)"
<asac> no ... just want to find out if DarkMageZ's firefox is remote reachable
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, bit too busy to investigate
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
* DarkMageZ reverts firefox to ubuntu's build... but is not sure how that is relevant exactly
<DarkMageZ> asac, under a default ubuntu profile that opens in a new window.
<asac> DarkMageZ: yeah might be related
<asac> DarkMageZ: let me first get a coffee ... i have the feeling that I don't see what your bug is :)
<DarkMageZ> asac, wait. basically you're looking far too deep into it and missing the simplicity
<DarkMageZ> now have a coffee
<asac> ok lets look at the surface
<asac> DarkMageZ: ok firefox http://somedomain.tld opens correctly in new-tab, right?
<asac> DarkMageZ: so what doesn't work for you? only for fresh profile?
<DarkMageZ> back. had to get a coffee.
<DarkMageZ> asac, ok. let me demonstrate.
<DarkMageZ> close firefox. rename ~/.mozilla to something else.
<DarkMageZ> and then launch firefox
<DarkMageZ> once that's done, goto www.google.co.uk and hit the preferences link
<asac> ok let me try
<asac> that link just opens the new page ... not in new-window ... nor tab?
<DarkMageZ> wait wait. so scroll down to the bottom and select "Open search results in a new browser window. "
<DarkMageZ> and save preferences
<DarkMageZ> then do a search for something
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok works
<asac> now lets move the profile
<DarkMageZ> wait
<DarkMageZ> so if you look in the preferences
<DarkMageZ> notice how it is set to open new windows in a tab instead?
<DarkMageZ> or are you still under your main profile?
<asac> DarkMageZ: yes right
<asac> i see that it doesn't open in new-tab by default
<asac> now lets try
<asac> to reset setting
<asac> k ... its broken
<asac> firefox-trunk package works
<asac> hmm
<DarkMageZ> so you see how it's borked in ubuntu's package?
<DarkMageZ> basically, it's a core vs gui settings inconsistency which burns users
<DarkMageZ> the gui pulls the what it thinks the settings are from elsewhere
<asac> DarkMageZ: interesting
<DarkMageZ> even tho ubuntu has changed the default core setting from the 3 which is tab to a 2 which is open in window
<asac> if you start firefox with fresh profile
<asac> in about:config open_newwindow has value 2
<asac> which means -> newwindow
<asac> so behaviour is right
<asac> however somehow in preference panel the radio button is wrong
<asac> DarkMageZ: its not borked in upstream?
<DarkMageZ> mmhmm, i'm not sure exactly. but i believe the radio button data is pulled from a result of prefs.js in the userprofile vs some other file
<DarkMageZ> asac, the issue which causes the problem aka radiobutton not consistent with the core is upstream. but what causes the out of sync can be fixed by us
<asac> ok the ui is driven by browser.link.open_external
<asac> while behaviour is driven by browser.link.open_newwindow
<asac> at least thats what i guess
<asac> default settings are at odds
<asac> DarkMageZ: can you verify that?
<asac> e.g. if you switch settings ... the combination of those settings never gets to same state as by default
<asac> you can see how values change if you keep about:config open in background
<asac> with search for link
<DarkMageZ> confirmed
<DarkMageZ> so basically, we either can remove those lines i've mentioned or add more lines to fix that other preference to 2 as well
<asac> so upstream tarball doesn't have this behaviour?
<asac> i think we want newtab for both
<asac> DarkMageZ: can you test if things work if you tweak default settings in
<asac> /usr/share/firefox/defaults/pref/firefox.js
<asac> ?
<DarkMageZ> upstream is consistently 3. we made the change to have 2 on browser.link.open_newwindow
<asac> yep ... i remember that ... if you verfiy that we tweaking both helps I will either drop our patch or move both to 2
<DarkMageZ> i recompiled ubuntu's firefox earlier today with that part removed and it makes it consistent and working
<asac> k
<asac> DarkMageZ: ok .... "In Progress" :)
<DarkMageZ> yay
<asac> DarkMageZ: maybe use firefox-trunk package :)
<DarkMageZ> oh, it's fixed on my main profile. it's just that i don't like to see new users burnt
<asac> yeah ... i ment .... if you use our testing repo you can help discover bugs early :)
<asac> there will be next-generation firefox packages soon ... not only trunk
<asac> #deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<asac> #deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<DarkMageZ> oh, the firefox trunk packages. already there, rebuilding them with wmode patches
<asac> wmode?
<asac> yes -trunk package is in there
<DarkMageZ> the reason www.guildwars.com fails to look sexy with flash installed
<asac> you have upstream bug?
<DarkMageZ> yup
<DarkMageZ> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137189
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 137189 in Plug-ins "Windowless plug-in support for X (WMODE)" [Normal,Assigned] 
<DarkMageZ> oh cute. ubotu knows how to handle that
<asac> yeah
<asac> i can integrate that patch to -trunk package
<asac> why is flash a windowless plugin
<asac> hmm
<asac> good to know :)
<DarkMageZ> yeah. that should help with weird flash transparency bugs you run into :)
<DarkMageZ> also apparantly menu's hiding under flash objects
<asac> the patch still has problems, right?
<DarkMageZ> not sure, never managed to get it to apply cleanly and compile sucessfully
<DarkMageZ> tho if you want a demonstration of the potential fixes it provides. firefox vs konqueror on www.adobe.com's menus :)
<DarkMageZ> with flash enabled
<asac> i have no konqueror ... and feel bad installing any of the kde stuff :)
<DarkMageZ> hmm, opera might work
<asac> even worse :)
<asac> but i believe you are right
<DarkMageZ> the only reason i use firefox is due to the adblock plus plugin and the interface isn't horrible
<DarkMageZ> if you do manage to get the wmode patch working, give me a buzz. i'll rebuild it here.
<asac> i guess, i will talk to roc about more general plugin things soon ... so i can ask him about this as well
<asac> DarkMageZ: you could try to do a three-way merge with diff on trunk from the date the patch has been submitted
* DarkMageZ isn't sure on how that is done
<asac> DarkMageZ: ok ... i added it to my todo ... probably discussion will go on in upstream bug after i talked to roc
<asac> otherwise feel free to ping me regularaly
<DarkMageZ> i'll try and catch up on how things are going when i've got time (college holidays now)
<gnomefreak> asac: on the tabs in fx there is an x to close it. is that hardcoded into souce?
<asac> gnomefreak: depends on what you cann "hardcoded" :)
<asac> why would you wanna change it?
<asac> s/cann/call/
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape is missing them
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... iceape has a different widget set
<asac> it doesn't use the firefox toolkit, but xpfe
<gnomefreak> so not something easy to add
<asac> nope ... however, there is http://multizilla.mozdev.org/
* gnomefreak was going through what changes can be done before wolling official build
<asac> which actually introduced tabs first
<asac> maybe its still maintained
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac> it has enhanced tabs now that main browsers have tabs as well
<asac> let me know if its great :)
<gnomefreak> looks like its still maintained
<gnomefreak> problem being its 1.8.3
<asac> and?
<gnomefreak> ok its saved for something for me to read. im waiting for coffee first
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> i read it wrong its not for gecko 1.8.3 but that is the version of it
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> its before 5am
<asac> anyway iceape 1.1.x is gecko 1.8.x
<asac> gnomefreak: man ... go to bed again
<gnomefreak> 1.8.0 i though
<gnomefreak> t
<asac> 1.0.x is based on 1.8.0.x
<asac> e.g. same like ffox/tbird 1.5.0.x are based on 1.8.0.x while ffox 2.0.0.x is based on 1.8.x
<gnomefreak> god i hope this is a joke or its really too early This is the all American way of saying: It might toast your computer. It might get you totally freaked out, because something didn't work as expected.
<asac> ups
<gnomefreak> that tells me we need to wait ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you think you can make an update to firefox trunk?
<asac> e.g. apr 15 ?
<asac> in your archive i have 0404
<gnomefreak> i can try
<gnomefreak> did you update it already on truck?
<gnomefreak> branch
<gnomefreak> not trunk
* gnomefreak running merge atm
<asac> no ... i am still working on migrating patches so we have 2.0.0.x with same package layout
<gnomefreak> ok your not done with it.
<asac> gnomefreak: there are no updates in trunk
<asac> you just need to change changelog
<asac> and update orig
<asac> i am currently building your packages on amd64
<gnomefreak> just the version and fakeroot debian/rules orig?
<asac> i think its neworig ... but yes
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<asac> you don't need to add a new changelog entry
<asac> just tweak the current topmost
<gnomefreak> wait a minute /me cant build 64
<asac> yes ... thats why i am building them :) ... which is way i realized that -trunk is "really" outdated :-D
* asac just kidding
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah let me know what its ready and ill see about it. please tell me > 1 hour
<asac> sure ... i am building both ... so iu guess about 1.2h
<asac> + time to upload somewhere
<gnomefreak> asac: if your building both feel free to upload to my repo ;)
<asac> how?
<asac> i can put them in some dir ... and you move and regen release stuff et al?
<asac> https://launchpad.net/%7Easac/+sshkeys
<asac> add any of those to authorized_keys .... if you want
<gnomefreak> oh thats right crap
<gnomefreak> i cant :(
<gnomefreak> if you upload them using ftp i can ssh in and do the release work
<gnomefreak> its not my domain just a part of someone elses so they would have to add the ssh keys right?
<gnomefreak> the reason i sugggested that is i would like to get started on the libnss ect... for iceape build today. hoping when gutsy repos open i can build a chroot and build the package as is for gutsy to start with.
* gnomefreak thinks it should be as simple as ftp'ing in to my repo to add the packages i can than create a release for 64bit and than gen the release for top dir and sign the top-dir release
<gnomefreak> but leet me know wha tyou decide when its done.
<gnomefreak> i can always download and than upload them
<gnomefreak> asac: and when you get time let me know how to add the libnss and friends support. (im thinking its just add them to depends
<asac> gnomefreak: you already build them?
<asac> libnspr and libnss (e.g. from debian svn) ?
<gnomefreak> i have to build them sepertately?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ftp is fine
<asac> thats the idea of next-gen packages ... libnss and libnspr get their own source
<asac> i already registered products in launchpad
<asac> and will checkin initial version soon (basically unmodified debian svn branch)
<gnomefreak> ok how do i go about finding the svn from debian?
<asac> gnomefreak: start: http://svn.debian.org
<asac> there are all
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> there is pkg-mozilla
<asac> navigate till you find nss
<asac> but you need nspr first :)
<asac> e.g. nss depends on nspr
<ajmitch> yay for split packaging :)
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: yay this :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<ajmitch> what are the nss/nspr versions involved?
<asac> latest
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/nspr/releases/v4.6.6/
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<gnomefreak> firefox cant open svn
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_11_5_RTM/
<asac> gnomefreak: no it can't
<gnomefreak> addresses
<ajmitch> great, thanks
<asac> there is http link on right
<gnomefreak> i see it now
<gnomefreak> ok so i need to build nspr and nss
<asac> gnomefreak: once you have the path you have to checkout with svn://svn.debian.org/path/nspr/trunk/
<asac> yes start with nspr
<gnomefreak> ok so go with trunk
<asac> yeah ... trunk contains "debian trunk" ... its for the latest stable branch upstream
<asac> there is nothing else in there
<gnomefreak> and it looks like stop at debian dir
<gnomefreak> than it lists patches and such
<asac> yeah ... just contains debian dir
<asac> like iceape ... like firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> so where do i get the source from?
<gnomefreak> assuming we are building this same way as iceape (grab seamonkey source) add debian to it
<asac> read above
<asac> i just posted
<asac> about -15 lines
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: once you have the path you have to  checkout with svn://svn.debian.org/path/nspr/trunk/
<DarkMageZ> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_11_5_RTM/
<gnomefreak> svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/nspr/trunk/debian  is the path
* gnomefreak missed that i guess
<asac> just checkout full trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: for svn:/ uri you have to remove wsvn from path you see in browser
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> svn checkout svn.debian.org/pkg-mozilla/nspr/trunk/ beeter :)
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> from the help page that should have worked
<asac> you miss the scheme
<asac> svn://
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<gnomefreak> use the mt build?
<gnomefreak> and does it have to match iceapes?
<asac> gnomefreak: wait a second ... currently creating bzr branch
<asac> gnomefreak: look launchpad ~mozillateam code panel
<asac> gnomefreak: found?
<gnomefreak> its loading
<gnomefreak> so bzr clone?
<asac> yes
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nspr/nspr-svn.debian.org.trunk
<asac> though you can push to that branch ... please don't push any mozillateam changes
<asac> only debian changes should end up in that branch
<asac> if there are updates and you want to do the sync, ask me
<asac> if we have changes for ubuntu we will have a second branch
<asac> which is derived from the debian onw
<asac> which is derived from the debian one
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> still only end up with debina dir. that was the same thing i got using svn so i still have to grab the source and mv debian into it?
<gnomefreak> or is it safe to use neworig
<asac> yes
<asac> you have to do same as iceape
<asac> you just have to extract the tarball
<asac> nspr one
<asac> inside
<asac> then run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<gnomefreak> we can leave versioning the same or should i change it to something.
<asac> ok ... downloading server images
<asac> i have to do tests today
<asac> hmmm ... please use a lower debian version
<asac> e.g.
<asac> -1ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> instead of -2
<gnomefreak> ok so nspr-4.6.6-1ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok dont add lib to front?
<gnomefreak> as in libnspr or it will build it?
<asac> ?
<asac> just keep it the way it is
<gnomefreak> extracting source left me with nspr-4.6.6 and you want it left that way ok cool
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm that is odd
<asac> yeah
<asac> mv the mozilla dir from with that one to toplevel
<asac> and remove empty nspr-4.6.6
<gnomefreak> mv nspr-4.6.6 mozilla?
<asac> no
<asac> read :)
<asac> there is a mozilla dir inside
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> that one needs to be on toplevel
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok its in top dir but now i have the nspr-4.6.6 dir and mozilla dir. should i change the name of mozilla to nspr-4.6.6 now?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/libnspr_build$ ls
<gnomefreak> mozilla  nspr-4.6.6  nspr-4.6.6.tar.gz
<asac> no ... read :)
<gnomefreak> you said put it in top dir.
<gnomefreak> its there
<asac> 12:06 < asac> and remove empty nspr-4.6.6
<asac> :)
<asac> i guess its still pretty early for you :)
<gnomefreak> and now change the name of mozilla as normal?
<gnomefreak> its 6am :(
<asac> no keep it
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> mozilla is fine
<asac> just remove empty dir
<asac> after that you can rename nspr*.tar.gz to .orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to use fakeroot debian/rules source i think
<asac> then you can build
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> the source is onmodified
<asac> unmodified
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ah i see :)
<asac> thus you just have to rename nspr-4.x.x.tar.gz to nspr_4.x.x.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> WATCH - -> _
<asac> i will probably add a "source" target to do all this to ubuntu branch
* gnomefreak watching
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> now name it in changle log change control maintainers and build?
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<asac> Yes
<gnomefreak> it ended up weird so i am gonna retry it
<gnomefreak> but i ended up with a ...pub dir inside mozilla and no debian
<gnomefreak> nsprpub is inside mozilla
* gnomefreak guessing it shouldnt be there
<gnomefreak> fixing
<asac> it should be
<asac> its all fine
<asac> in top level you have
<asac> debian/
<asac> mozilla/
<asac> in mozilla/
<asac> you have nsprpub/
<gnomefreak> i dont want mozilla/debian?
<asac> why mozilla/debian
<asac> i have no idea what you are doing
<asac> the directory structure is just different to the firefox one
<gnomefreak> so in top dir i want tar.gz mozilla and debian?
<asac> just don't bother
<asac> no tar.gz
<asac> just mozilla and debian
<asac> its not embedded tarball
<asac> style
<asac> don't get confused :)
<asac> its like iceape
<asac> but upstream directory layout is of course different
<asac> and we don't need to fixup orig.tar.gz
<asac> its just plain whats ships from upstream
<gnomefreak> after extracting source i get nspr-4.6.6 and i remove that and mv mozilla in its place. to now i have source and mozilla
<gnomefreak> inside mozilla all i want is that nsprpub/ dir
<asac> no ... you want whatever came out
<asac> just don't touch the mozilla dir ... its all fine
<gnomefreak> that is what is in there
<asac> yes
<asac> then its fine
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok and debian goes inside mozilla also
<asac> nono
<asac> you start witz bzr checkout
<asac> aeh
<asac> branch/clone
<asac> right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> this gives you a directory
<asac> with debian/
<gnomefreak> it gives me debian dir
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> no it gives you a directory + debian
<asac> inside directory you place mozilla dir
<asac> thats it
<asac> (of course place orig.tar.gz next to directory)
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> in directory you have only mozilla + debian
<asac> then just build
<gnomefreak> when i cloned it i named it nspr-trunk-gnomefreak
<asac> :)
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> inside ther ei have debian
<asac> then thats your dir :)
<asac> then directory=nspr-trunk-gnomefreak
<asac> inside nspr-trunk-gnomefreak you have debian + mozilla
<asac> +
<gnomefreak> i want to add the source and mozilla dir inside nspr-trunk-gnomefreak
<asac> next to nspr-trunk-gnomefreak you have: orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> oh next to it?
<asac> yes
<asac> nspr-trunk-gnomefreak is top-level package directory
<gnomefreak> yes in ~/
<gnomefreak> path == ~/nspr-trunk-gnomefreak/debian+mozilla
<gnomefreak> so you state place source next to ~/nspr-trunk-gnomefreak   that means its gonna sit in my home dir
<asac> yes ... if you cloned to homedir then yes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> please call source .orig.tar.gz
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i get confused otherwise
<asac> because everything is some kind of source
<gnomefreak> ok now just add entry to changelog and build as normal
<gnomefreak> im just scared its not gonna find the orig tar
<asac> orig.tar.gz is always in same dir as the directory that *contains* the debian/ dir
<asac> e.g. in your case $HOME ... as your debian/ dir is in nspr-trunk-gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> $HOME/nspr-trunk-gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> changelog == merged from debian
<gnomefreak> as the entry
<asac> whatever you like
<asac> maybe "mozillateam release"
<asac> as well
<gnomefreak> sounds better
<gnomefreak> changed maintainer in contrl to you
<asac> i am unsure about this ... but for now ok
<gnomefreak> as soon as i can spell
<gnomefreak> well i have to have someone with ubutu.com address
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> can easily be changed
<asac> anyone has icq account? wanted to go online with gaim but somehow i cannot connect to mirabilis
<gnomefreak> i dont use icq sorry
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> that was fast
<asac> yes
<asac> pretty small
<asac> ok
<asac> nss has landed as well
<asac> oh not yet
<asac> now it should be avail
<asac> from bzr
<asac> you can find either on mozillateam code page or nss product code page
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> same way?
<asac> yes exactly same way
<asac> source url was given above somewhere :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw it
<asac> you need to install nspr packages to build it
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<asac> might need to remove old libnspr
<asac> libnspr-dev to be exact
<gnomefreak> k
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: if I go to clear private data and check browsing history, cache and cookies, my authenticated sessions close. this is a bug no?
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-dev conflicts with libnspr4 libnspr4 (version 2:1.firefox2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2) is installed.
<gnomefreak> problem being when i built nspr it built libnspr4-0d-dbg named packages not sure wtf the 0d is for.
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-0d_4.6.6-1ubuntu0.mt1_i386.deb is exact name of package
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> reported/
<asac> gnomefreak: don't think to much :) ... just resolve the conflicts and build
<Admiral_Chicago> *?
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, can't spell at this hour
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: no ... its not a bug
<asac> authenticated session == cookies
<Admiral_Chicago> so what is the distinction?
<asac> heh?
<asac> sorry ... wait a sec
<asac> have to look at dialog
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<asac> the distinction is :) ... what you refer to as authenticated session
<asac> isn't such a thing
<asac> e.g. if you log into yahoo and say ... stay logged in, this is no authenticated sessino, but a cookie
<asac> if you go to some HTTP authentication site, thats a authenticated session
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay didn't know there was a difference.
<asac> its a technical difference and might confuse users
<asac> but as long as we have a better idea, there is not much we can do :)
<gnomefreak> only way i have seen to resolve the conflits is to remove 41 packages including firefox and friends
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks, I thought I had a bug
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> use a clean chroot to build
<asac> binary libnspr will not require to remove them
<asac> just for building
<asac> ... or just resolve conflict by removing :)
<gnomefreak> changing to chroot
<gnomefreak> ok so i want to upload these than change depends in iceape?
<gnomefreak> one thing i did notice is neither built a .diff
<asac> gnomefreak: for iceape ... change depends + add --with-system-nspr and --with-system-nss to CONFIGURE_FLAGS in debian/rules
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: remove explicit depends
<asac> from binary packages in control
<asac> dh_shlibs should automatically detect them now
<asac> just keep change Build-Depends: ... and remove from Depends:
<asac> gnomefreak: use trunk for iceape now
<asac> it has been merged
<asac> e.g. on trunk is now latest iceape 1.1.x
<asac> not experimental anymore
<asac> i think nspr and nss changes are already there
<asac> e.g. system nspr/nss
<gnomefreak> mozilla trunk?
<asac> no
<asac> debian svn
<asac> you currently start from experimental there
<asac> now you can use trunk
<asac> e.g. http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/iceape/trunk
<asac> ok?
<asac> in fact experimental branch is removed ... so maybe it automatically did that for you ... but better re-checkout iceape trunk from svn.debian.org
<gnomefreak> ok
* asac lunch
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 17 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 17 Apr 16:00: Community Council | 18 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu | 19 Apr 11:00: Development Team | 24 Apr 16:00: Technical Board | 25 Apr 16:00: Edubuntu
<gnomefreak> mike seems to have downgraded iceape with new fixes :( why did he do that :(
* gnomefreak wonders how i am going to get everyone using it to smoothly downgrade from 1.1.1-3.mt to 1.1.1-2.mt
* gnomefreak breakfast
* asac almost back
* asac brew coffee ... take a smoke in sun
<asac> gnomefreak: how are things going?
<gnomefreak> i havent tried it yet
<gnomefreak> not sure how im gonna deal with version change with debian
<gnomefreak> and its gonna be a while grabbing build-deps for iceape in chroot
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> if i can find a way to force downgrade
<gnomefreak> would be nice
<gnomefreak> it would be wrong if i left it 1.1.1-3 wouldnt it
<asac> yes ... choose something greater then we had previously and smaller than 1.1.1-3
<gnomefreak> like 1.1.1-2.mt5 or better yet 1.1.1-2-1ubuntu0.mt5 or something like that. my brain hasnt found the on switch yet
<asac> what did we use before?
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-3.mt4 i think is our last build
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<asac> indeed ... thats borked
<asac> lets hope that mike will bump to -4 again
<gnomefreak> i was thinking it would read the number in order so it would see the -2 and say screw it cant touch this
<asac> then for now use mt5
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> problem being -3 == experimental
<asac> yes ... same as trunk
<gnomefreak> ok -3mt5
<asac> however we should never increase versions if the version from debian is not yet released
<asac> just to keep in mind of next time
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> so if debian upgrades to 1.1.1-4 we stay at 1.1.1-3.mtX
* gnomefreak will tell you to bug the hell out of mike next time :P
<asac> why ... its our fault
<asac> we should have used -3
<gnomefreak> well for universe we will go to 2-0ubuntu1 assuming
<gnomefreak> our fault?
<asac> yes
<asac> your fault :)
<gnomefreak> we used -3 he used -2 for unstable
<asac> of course mine as well
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> we should have waiting for unstable release than
<asac> yes
<asac> if we base on something released
<asac> we add .mtX
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> if we base on something unreleased
<asac> we have to take care that our version is smaller than that what will be released
<asac> sense?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> iirc 1.0.8 was in unstable at the time we merged from experimental
<asac> doesn't matter where it is released
<asac> 1.1.1-2 was released to experimental
<asac> we should have stayed at 1.1.1-2.mtX then
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-3 was
<asac> was?
<gnomefreak> thats when i grabbed it
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> very much so
<gnomefreak> you told me to keep the -3
<asac> ok ... then its not our fault
<asac> lets stay at -3
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i will bump debian changelog to -4
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> so we are again lower
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :) that works
<asac> fine ... tbird 2 already build ... now i need to install files to proper packages ... then i will push it to bzr as well
<asac> of course only if it starts :)
<gnomefreak> goodie :)
<asac> damn i have 550 unread bugmail again
<asac> its like a curse :)
<asac> ha
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GettingStarted
<asac> desktop team had ~60000 bugmails last year
<asac> i have 6000 alone for firefox/tbird since feb 28
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> i guess that number should to into my mozillateam newsletter :)
<asac> which i currently prepare to inform community and developers about mozilla progress
<gnomefre1k> asac: ill screw with it tomorrow winds are knocking out power thats 3rd time this morning
<gnomefre1k> ill try to be back a little later if they calm down
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-17
<gnomefreak> asac: you still around?
<gnomefreak> asac: well when you det here be it tomorrow i should be here in morning the rules file to iceape doesnt list config options like firefoxs anymore. it seems mike changed alot of things and it looks like they are calling other parts to run instead of simple config options. but i will get with you in morning and see what we can figure out.
<gnomefreak> ok read email found things i dont like (not what anyone from team did) and i think it needs to stop :( he has been warned many times before (i know nothing we can do about it but bitch) so im bitching!
<AlexLatchford> heh heh
<asac> hi
<DarkMageZ> sup?
<asac> sup?
<DarkMageZ> it's like what's up
<DarkMageZ> nfi where it came from tho :s
<asac> ah ... all fine .... have to get some coffee though
<DarkMageZ> yeah, everytime you mention coffee... i all the sudden need a coffee
<DarkMageZ> normally i can manage the addiction :(
<asac> i have given up on addictions :)
<asac> one has to accept those weaknesses
<asac>  :) better be strong elsewhere :)
<asac> damn ... lp is really down :(
<DarkMageZ> asac, launchpad being down the night before launch
<asac> :)
<DarkMageZ> hey wait. you dislike opera cause it's closed source right? then why use launchpad?
<DarkMageZ> :P
<asac> same as for google :)
<asac> its a web application and luckily doesn't run on my system :)
<DarkMageZ> interesting arguement
<asac> actually i used opera a bunch of times ... and i hated their UI approach ... so its not the "not-free" which makes me dislike it
<asac> BTW, isn't opera based on Qt?
* DarkMageZ agrees on the crappy ui. i'm not certain if it is QT 
<asac> yes it is
<asac> but well :) ...  at least they support linux ;)
<DarkMageZ> could you imagine if internet explorer was ported to linux
<DarkMageZ> that would be interesting
<asac> yes i could :) ... it probably would use Xt :)
<DarkMageZ> Xt?
<asac> http://www.visi.com/~grante/Xtut/
<DarkMageZ> that would be interesting
* gnomefreak here just waiting for coffee :(
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/444352   in that rules file can i just add the config options to line 45 or 65. and looking at the depends in control file some depend on iceape-browser iceape-mail others ${shlibs:Depends} and i find that good but i need to find what defines ${shlibs:Depends}
<asac> ?
<asac> let me reread :)
<asac> gnomefreak: which config options do you want to add?
<gnomefreak> to be honest it doesnt look like he changed anything for nss and nspr
<asac> does he mention in changelog?
<asac> ah you want system nss /nspr
<gnomefreak> looking up logs
<asac> add those options to debian/mozconfig
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> see line 63
<asac> he sets MOZCONFIG env
<asac> for configure
<asac> which apparently honors that
<asac> only things that need variable substitution during build stay in debian/rules (e.g. for his way of doing this)
<gnomefreak> oh ok so hes just making rules us the config options in mozconfig instead of listing each one?
<asac> you need --with-system-nspr
<asac> and --with-system-nss
<asac> yes ... all that have no variable substituted during build time (see --enable-optimize in debian/rules) go to mozconfig
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw thats what confused me he kept listing dirs. and got confused
<gnomefreak> ah the depends was the other thing. everything depends on iceape-browser and iceape-browser depends on ${shlibs:Depends} so that should be fine now?
<asac> depends are fine as they are
<gnomefreak> cool that should be it lets test build than :)
<asac> yes
<asac> i have ffox 2+3 and tbird 2 already building against nspr/nss ... so if iceape builds fine against those we can go ahead with the "next-generation" packaging
<asac> wtf ... firefox and gecko status meeting have apparently been joined again ... not tuesdays but wednesdays
* asac adjusting his schedule
<gnomefreak> can i lower the verison of libhunspell without any issues?
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-dev even
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-dev (>= 1.1.5-2)
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-dev: Installed: 1.1.4-7
<asac> ah ... it might build ... but we definitly want 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> thats the latest in feisty
<asac> yeah ... try to drop it ... but remember that we add it again once we have it
<asac> you can just remove the version for now
<gnomefreak> i would think we would have it for gutsy
<asac> OR you could build libhunspell from debian unstable
<asac> and add to our repo
<gnomefreak> how bad is it?
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> as our repo has lots of new stuff that will land on the first breath of gutsy
<asac> not bad
<asac> apt-get source + building
<asac> should do the trick
<asac> no version change needed in changelog as its already released in sid
<gnomefreak> so no changes? just build and upload?
<asac> yep
<asac> you can try at least :) ... should build rather quickly
<gnomefreak> ok lets find out :)
<gnomefreak> what is the package name hunspell or libhunspell
<gnomefreak> hunspell should build -dev
<gnomefreak> sob
<gnomefreak> Get:1 ftp://ftp.uk.debian.org sid/main hunspell 1.1.4-5
<gnomefreak> updating my chrrot
<gnomefreak> chroot
<gnomefreak> ok it needed an update
<hjmf> good afternoon
<gnomefreak> good morning ;)
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> seems huspell is the OO.o team
<gnomefreak> btw asac and hjmf that wallace person has been told a bunch of times in past to read the docs before triaging mozilla bugs. im not sure what kind of karma you get for marking as upstream but it would be nice if there was a bug upstream beofore marking as such
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> cant think of full LP name atm let me see if i still have bugs with him
<asac> me ... i remember that i marked upstream to test launchpad things before we used tags
<gnomefreak> asac: he does it on bugs that havent even been triaged
<asac> so some have an upstream without a bug ... you can find them in advanced search
<asac> gnomefreak: really?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> show me one
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> it was one i looked at this am
<gnomefreak> lp is down
<gnomefreak> sortof
<gnomefreak> looking on server
<asac> slow
<asac> i just used it a few minutes ago
<gnomefreak> cant find it now. if you havent checked your email yet you will see a post from me on a few. ill still look
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/107096
<ubotu> Malone bug 107096 in firefox "firefox freeze when close tab" [Medium,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> there has been activity since he did it
<gnomefreak> said 11 hours ago thats not right as it was around 5-6 am
<gnomefreak> its now 7:51
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/107096/+activity is the activity log
<ubotu> Malone bug 107096 in firefox "firefox freeze when close tab" [Medium,Needs info] 
<asac> i will go through bugmail this afternoon
<asac> will to go lunch soon
<asac> after that probably
<asac> or maybe a bit later
<asac> hope i can do mt-confirm/summary processing as well
<gnomefreak> well i got hunspell built and uploaded now building iceape
<asac> great
<asac> any news on how i can upload packages?
<gnomefreak> i go through  unconfirmed bugs 1 time a week or so :)
<asac> for amd64?
<gnomefreak> i cant build amd63
<gnomefreak> 64
<asac> yes ... great ... i often forget to go through unconfirmed
<asac> gnomefreak: i build them ... you told me i could upload through ftp
<gnomefreak> im happy doing them there isnt ever all that much
<asac> i can upload them to somehwere else and you can setup a sync
<asac> if you can get outgoing connections from ssh account
<gnomefreak> asac: how hard is it to set up sync?
<asac> dunno :)
<asac> guess just cronjob
<gnomefreak> no i cant we tried that before :(
<asac> with one rsync line
<gnomefreak> noone has ever been able to ssh into me
<asac> really ? ... you cannot do wget on that box?
<gnomefreak> i can wget all i want ;)
<asac> thats what i meant "if you can get outgoing connections from ssh account"
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> look man rsync
<hjmf> gnomefreak: yea woallance3!!! today I've fixed some of his *triages* :(
<gnomefreak> nalioth and a bunch of others have tried sshing into me but something with these internet over power adapters are stopping it
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i saw i did about 3 or 4
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you did a few also :)
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> I remember him being told to not to do that some weeks ago
<asac> can we unmark upstream hints?
<hjmf> I just rejected them
<gnomefreak> reject them
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> hjmf: some months ago as well
<asac> can we still ad upstream if we find?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> unless we mark as upstream without a bug i would rather have a bug beofre marking upstream
<gnomefreak> we confuse eachother enough ;)
<asac> has anyone explained that he is doing wrong? or will he go on?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: told him
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> hell i think we all have
<gnomefreak> you can find him in -bugs alot of time. hes nick is on his LP page iirc
<gnomefreak> ^^^ from months back
<asac> he has high karma?
<asac> or just a beginner?
<gnomefreak> dont remember i think beginner
<asac> then its fine
<hjmf> karma=422
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> was that because of the drop though?
<hjmf> could be, I don't know what karma means
<hjmf> or how is it calculated.
<gnomefreak> he doesnt do alot of bug work but when he does i notice it
<asac> actually marking upstream without bug is a launchpad feature ... so we cannot hold this against it
<asac> maybe her really thought this should be dealt upstream :)
<hjmf> but he was advised to not doing that
<hjmf> short memory maybe :)
<gnomefreak> he marks them as batix also
<gnomefreak> people see thier bug was marked upstream (with or without a bug) they think mozilla is dealing with it. why give false hope
<asac> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<asac> hjmf: ^^^
<hjmf>  asac ty
* gnomefreak would like a way to search bugs that dont have tags so i can spend a few days tagging ;)
<asac> yes thats true
<asac> we have to fix bughelper for that
<asac> i guess waiting for launchpad would take much longer
<gnomefreak> my Lp home page is giving me 503 still
<gnomefreak> but bugs work :(
<asac> 503 ?
<asac> assigned?
<gnomefreak> can you please check your homepage
<asac> ah http error
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience.
<asac> works
<asac> pretty fast
<asac> guess just a restart and you had bad luck
<asac> press reload
<gnomefreak> i just did
<gnomefreak> tried restarting browser
<gnomefreak> lets see if trunk gets in
<asac> trunk?
<gnomefreak> fx 3
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe launchpad is clustered and you get a different server?
<hjmf> * gnomefreak would like a way to search bugs that dont have tags so i can spend a few days tagging ;)
<hjmf> if you don't mind to leave your pc working for a while
<hjmf> you can script it
<asac> hjmf: have you looked at bughelper?
<asac> better script it in there :)
<asac> e.g. improve bughelper code
<hjmf> no I haven't
<asac> if you need hints let me know
<hjmf> I'll look
<asac> its python ... pretty easy to read
<hjmf> but the script can be something like
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/
<asac> use bughelper.main ... if you code something
<hjmf> get_metadata.__dict__['tags']  == ""
<hjmf> I will look at it
<asac> if you have questions let me know
<hjmf> k
<asac> there are places where Bug are parsed
<gnomefreak> seems beta isnt beta?
<asac> beta is public :)
<gnomefreak> yeah thats what the issue was. my homepage was beta URL
<gnomefreak> so everyone sees the same thing now?
<asac> hjmf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/ClueFile
<asac> that should work as well and without coding
<asac> maybe makes sense to start with that
<hjmf> hmm have to figure out what and how works bughelper
<asac> its simple ... just run bughelper -pfirefox ... it will branch clue files for all packages
<asac> out of bzr
<asac> there you can add your own clues and check in
<asac> bughelper is run centrally
<asac> so we have an updated list daily
<hjmf>  No WorkingTree exists for file:///home/pituko/.bughelper/packages/.bzr/checkout/
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> wait
<asac> thought it would do automatcically
<asac> are you on feisty?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/16112/
<asac> that is .bughelper/config
<asac> then i did
<asac> bzr branch sftp://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad/bughelper-data/main/ bughelper-data.main
<asac> in directory ubuntu_bzr
<asac> adapt path as you with
<asac> running bughelper -pfirefox should work then
<asac> you can also use bug-search url ... to refine bug list to process
<asac> you need to add ssh key to launchpad to checkout and checkin to bugsquad through sftp
<hjmf> ok I'm going to try that
<gnomefreak> bughelper-data.main is default location?
<asac> in launchpad? yes
<asac> in bzr command above its how the directory is called locally after cloning/branching
<hjmf> Ofcourse I assume that the command is "bzr branch sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/"
<hjmf> w/o asac@
<asac> no
<asac> your username
<asac> instead of asac :)
<hjmf> k
<asac> you are in bugsquad?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> good ... then you can use sftp with your SSH key
<asac> hjmf: you should see your personal url at
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main
<asac> i have  You can upload to this branch at: sftp://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main
<hjmf> yea, now its working
<asac> oops
<asac> its i posted bughelper code ... not -data ?
<asac> i guess you can figure out :)
<asac> fine
* gnomefreak confused now. are you guys uploading changes or checking out changes?
<asac> at them moments we are branching what is currently in bugsquad repo
<hjmf> Branched 98 revision(s).
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if you have modifications you commit them locally
<asac> and eventually push changes up to bugsquad repo .... e.g. if they proved to work well
<asac> those clues will be processed daily (e.g. you don't need to run this lenghty process on your own)
<asac> there is already a firefox.info file
<asac> which shows a duplicate example
<asac> and MASTER bug?
<gnomefreak> there is?
<asac> yes
<asac> we already have clues
<asac> but just example
<gnomefreak> running bughelper -pfirefox with default bughelper
<gnomefreak> i havent used bughelper since it was first introduced
<gnomefreak> Branched 98 revision(s).
<asac> the processs is pretty fine now ... whats needed next is an improved more easily extensible codebase imo
<asac> i am working on that (e.g. currently thinking how to improve)
<gnomefreak> bughelper -pfirefox should do something right? it gave the revisions and now just sitting there
<asac> yeah ... takes ages
<asac> just wait
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> please look in firefox.info
<asac> and tell me if there is MASTER clue
<asac> otherwise you will wait really long :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> isn't there?
<gnomefreak> in ~/.bughelper i dont have a firefox.info
<asac> please read above
<asac> use my config file
<asac> and branch bzr
<asac> -> read above 40-100 lines :)
<asac> i am going to lunch now
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe ~/.bughelper has subdirectories?
<gnomefreak> yeah but not in them either
<asac> what is in config ?
<asac> Packages-Dir
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> in bughelper you have packages and a config
<asac> in packages?
<gnomefreak> a .bzr dir and a list of packages none of them are firefox
<asac> simple clues can be added with bugxml
<gnomefreak> should i bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main
<asac> bugxml -pfirefox "Your Search String" "Your Description"
<asac> e.g.
<asac> bugxml -pfirefox "MASTER" "This is a master bug"
<asac> read above ... you can branch http or sftp
<asac> whatever you like more
<asac> no
<asac> not that
<gnomefreak> to branch you need revisions
<asac> that url was wrong
<asac> search for bughelper-data
<hjmf> firefox takes ages, trying with bughelper -pvino shows results :-P
<asac> hjmf: is there a master hint already?
<hjmf> no
<hjmf> :(
<asac> otherwise run the bugxml above
<hjmf> k
<asac> and maybe play around with searchurl instead of -p to test clues
<asac> on a refined set of bugs
<asac> ok ... now lunch for real :)
<hjmf> bon profit!
<hjmf> it should be  bugxml -afirefox "MASTER" "This is a master bug"
<hjmf> instead of -p
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> not tested yet (from the error output)
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> hmmmm looks like only one clue file
<gnomefreak> file:///home/gnomefreak/.bughelper/packages/firefox.info
<hjmf> yes, you have to provide new ones as in bugxml -afirefox "MASTER" "This is a master bug"
<hjmf> it works now, its showing all masters
<gnomefreak> doe that line work ro do i need to add bugnumbers and such?
<hjmf> with bughelper -pfirefox "MASTER"
<hjmf> no, it just search for MASTER
<hjmf> and returns the urls as is:
<hjmf> http://launchpad.net/bugs/45008 [firefox upstream: Fix Released/Unknown] [firefox Ubuntu: Confirmed/High]  - This is a master bug
<ubotu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm maybe i should be cd;ed somewhere?
<gnomefreak> i get error when running bugxml
<hjmf> watch the config file that asac posted:
<hjmf> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/16112/
<hjmf> be sure that the line is: Local-Packages-Dir: ~/ubuntu_bzr/bughelper-data.main
<gnomefreak> what do i do with that? it just gives his dir. and interval times
<gnomefreak> ah
<hjmf> read ^^ :)
<hjmf> I downloaded the bzr stuff to ubuntu_bzr, just use your own path
<gnomefreak> my config file is same as his
<gnomefreak> its in ~/.bughelper/config
<hjmf> it's the path to  your local bughelper-data.main
<hjmf> directory
<hjmf> that one with the .info files
<gnomefreak> ~/.bughelper/packages/firefox.info
<hjmf> well In my case is where I downloaded the bzr repo
<hjmf> i did
<hjmf> mkdir -p bughelper-data.main ; cd bughelper-data.main
<hjmf> bzr branch sftp://hmontoliu@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad/bughelper-data/main/ bughelper-data.main
<hjmf> so the path in my case is
<gnomefreak> so on the line Local-Packages-Dir: i should have a dir
<hjmf> ~/ubuntu_bzr/bughelper-data.main
<hjmf> yes
<gnomefreak> no error that time
<gnomefreak> jsut gave me back prompt so lets try
<hjmf> I'll try to use bughelper, though I'm actually using this stuff to quickly find dups
<hjmf>  sed -n '/^#\(.[0-9] *\)/ {s/0x.[^ ] * in //;p}' retraced_stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> | sed -n '/#4 / {s/#4 \(.[^ ] *\) .*/STACK_SIGNATURE="\1"/p;}; /#5 / {s/#5 \(.[^ ] *\) .*/STACK_SIGNATURE_1="\1"/p;q}'
<hjmf> and hence
<hjmf> firefox -remote "openurl(https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/${PACKAGE}/+bugs?field.searchtext=${STACK_SIGNATURE}&orderby=-datecreated,new-window)
<hjmf> that opens firefox seaching for the stacksignature in the summary of firefox / mozilla-thunderbird... etc bug reports
<hjmf> it is called just after the retrace is finish
<hjmf> is faster than bughelper (but ofcouse only searchs in bug summary)
<hjmf> hopefully bughelper may search on attachments too
<hjmf> dont know
<gnomefreak> bughelper only searches summarys?
<hjmf> dont know
<hjmf> I'm looking
<gnomefreak> search status would be a good idea and search importantce
<gnomefreak> filtering would be needed at that point though
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there hjmf
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, just woke up
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: does bugheper search in attachments?
<hjmf> if you know
<hjmf> 'morning
<hjmf> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> you use the -A flag
<hjmf> thanks :)
<hjmf> oops ofcourse, just RTFM :-P
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: status search?
<hjmf> --status=STRING
<hjmf>               filter on given bug status
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: hjmf has it
<hjmf> --importance=STRING
<hjmf>               filter on given bug importance
<hjmf> but no tags AFAIK
<Admiral_Chicago> nope, tags support needs to be added
<gnomefreak> hjmf: how did you do that bugxml -Afirefox?
<hjmf> bugxml -afirefox "MASTER" "This is a master bug"
<hjmf> it was just the first attempt
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: bughelper -p -a firefox "Searchterm" "This bug is X,Y,Z"
<Admiral_Chicago> actually give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc...
<hjmf> afk for a while
<Admiral_Chicago> bugxml is for clue files
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper runs clue files and custom search terms
<Admiral_Chicago> i lied above about the command to use gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see which one to actually use
<gnomefreak> good thing i waited
<Admiral_Chicago> I ran 'freddy@omg-gnus:~$ bughelper -A -p firefox MASTER this is a master report' but i'm waiting on output
<asac> the buxml i mentioned above is known to work
<asac> where is the problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: give me a moment to read...
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<Admiral_Chicago> you may not want to search attachments, let me see
<asac> actually i would like to have that rule in bugsquad firefox.info
<asac> and add the clues from david (updated to latest tags)
<Admiral_Chicago> to automatically search attachment
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/ClueFile
<gnomefreak> nsGenericElement::HandleDOMEvent
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<asac> i guess the MASTER clue does not want to search attachments right? can we specify this in clue file?
<asac> or just command line?
<Admiral_Chicago> reading...
<gnomefreak> can i just add that to bottom of the clue file?
<gnomefreak> @nsXULElement::HandleDOMEvent
<asac> gnomefreak: it has to be valid xml
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: that clue file isn't commited anywhere in bughelper
<asac> gnomefreak: if you just want to search for strings
<gnomefreak> ignore my random pastes
<asac> just use the bugxml -afirefox ... command
<asac> its committed
<gnomefreak> asac: i want to search status
<asac> read above :) (~140 lines) :)
<gnomefreak> i have master set up already
<gnomefreak> whats teh chances of those being the same :(
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: search for bzr branch
<asac> in irc log
<asac> ... or did you just join?
<gnomefreak> brb let me re read thsi stack
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i have the bzr branch pulle
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> whats the chances this summary should be nsGenericElement::HandleDOMEvent instead of what it is? bug 87776
<ubotu> Malone bug 87776 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crashed [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@nsXULElement::HandleDOMEvent]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87776
<asac> you have to add the directory in your .bughelper/config file
<asac> as Local-Packages-Dir
<gnomefreak> #10 of stack says nsGenericElement::HandleDOMEvent
<Admiral_Chicago> I have one in ~/bzr/bughelper-data
<Admiral_Chicago> which contains teh original .info file I commited, plus revisions by daniel
<asac> yes
<asac> if that is pulled then everything is fine
<asac> :)
<asac> pulled==used for bughelper runs
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, so the next course of action should be....getting a list of master reports and adding the appropriate terms in the .info correct?
<asac> ook ... daily bughelper results are http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: right
<asac> for each cras master bug use the signatures in title
<gnomefreak> no revisions to pull
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: neat. okay I'll get on that as soon as I can
* Admiral_Chicago has a very busy week
<Admiral_Chicago> i should have it by the next meeting
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: sure ... hope you don't mind if we fill in some already
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: go for it, let me know if help is needed
<asac> yes ... for now its just branch stuff ... and if you see anything that is not yet clued, add it and push asap (so we don't accidentially duplicate efforts)
<asac> mainly master crashes for now
<hjmf> back again
<hjmf> to push back to bzr ...
<hjmf>  bzr push sftp://hmontoliu@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad/bughelper-code/main/ bughelper-code.main
<hjmf> right?
<hjmf> <<noob here :)
<asac> hjmf: you committed locally?
<hjmf> no
<hjmf> no idea
<asac> you have to do that ... at best for each change one commit
<asac> e.g. bzr commit -m "add MASTER clue" firefox.info
<hjmf> k
<asac> then add no tags matching (e.g. wiki)
<asac> bzr commit -m "added no tag recognition clue for state 'Needs Info'" firefox.info
<asac> if you have done that
<asac> you can push like above
<asac> of course test before pushing if everything still works
<asac> then go :)
<hjmf> ok, recording commands :)
<asac> <diary>
<asac> in the morning it do:
<asac>   bzr merge
<asac> when i changed things i look what i have done by:
<asac>   bzr status # which gives me an overview what files are actually touched
<asac> then i verify if changes are minimal and only contain one feature by
<asac>   bzr diff
<asac> if that is ok, i commit changes by
<asac>   bzr commit <optional filenames>
<asac> and insert a good comment :)
<asac> if i am sure changes are fine, i push things by
<asac>   bzr push
<asac> if i push for first time i specify url :)
<asac> bzr should remember ... otherwise use --remember option with bzr push
<asac> </diary>
<hjmf> OK, good howto (however I will read bzr man page before start messing things ) :)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> you can test stuff on your selve
<asac> e.g. cp -r yourcurrentbzrdir /to/somewhere/else/
<asac> then
<asac> bzr clone /to/somewhere/else /to/somewhere/different
<asac> cd /to/somewhere/different/
<asac> change stuff
<asac> commit stuff
<asac> push stuff to /to/somwehere/else
<asac> :)
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> lets play :)
<asac> bzr is pretty simple and consitant about branching and merging et al
<asac> yu can clone two times above ... make changes to one, push them, then merge them to the second location and so forht
<asac> have fun
<hjmf> I used to have a local cvs repo for playing, seems easier :)
<hjmf> ty
<asac> yeah ... for just local stuff its definitly best to use distributed system
<asac> actually i don't see the benefit of any centralized system anymore
<asac> as its just a subset of what we have with bzr and git
<hjmf> have to learn what is git
<hjmf> Git - Fast Version Control System
<hjmf> things to look at :)
<hjmf> wow! I have to halt the system, seems that the lights are failing somewhat
<hjmf> lets close
<gnomefreak> dh_install -a --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<gnomefreak> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/iceape/libnspr4.so': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> could that be because im missing libnspr4
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: look in iceape.install
<asac> is there libnspr4.so?
<asac> remove that line
<asac> same for all libnss related
<asac> you can see so files by
<asac> dpkg -L libnss3-dev
<asac> those don't belong to iceape.install anymore
<asac> because they are not build anymore now that we use --with-system-
<gnomefreak> ok looking for it
<gnomefreak> in debian i have seperate iceape-*.install
<gnomefreak> browser, calendar, mailnews, so on and so forth. ther eis a iceapedev.install
<asac> gnomefreak: you will find it :)
<asac> probably in browser
<gnomefreak> .usr/lib/iceape/libnspr4.so
<gnomefreak> that what im looking for :)
<gnomefreak> ok running clean now than try again
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> no?
<asac> you need to remove all libnss3 stuff as well
<asac> as i said above
<asac> otherwise you will run into it as well
<asac> you can list files that you need remove by libnss3-dev
<asac> path is defeinitly different but filenames should be the same
<asac>  dpkg -L libnss3-dev
<asac> and you don't need to clean to test
<asac> just try
<asac> fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<asac> after you did your changes
<asac> will safe you lots of time
<asac> testing stuff
<asac> or dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> which is the clean way to retry without clean
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/iceape-feisty/iceape-1.1.1/debian$ dpkg -L libnss3-devPackage `libnss3-dev' is not installed.
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt have to remove it from my system and dpkg searches system
<asac> why isn't it installed?
<asac> you should
<asac> same as libnspr4-dev
<asac> or haven't you build it yet?
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-dev is
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> yes ... libnss3-dev is the other
<asac> you need to add it to Build-Depends:
<asac> as well
<gnomefreak> ah its not installed
<asac> right
<asac> install it :)
<gnomefreak> ok add both to build -deps?
<asac> yes
<asac> its just a formality ... but should be done
<asac> actually its necessary ... to get to releasable state
<gnomefreak> k fixed
<asac> good
<asac> maybe commit that change to control
<asac> then fix debian/iceape-browser.install
<asac> e.g. remove all files that are not in libnss3-dev as well from file list
<gnomefreak> ok
* gnomefreak going to eat something
<AlexLatchford> no new firefox-trunk builds?
<AlexLatchford> or are you following alpha releases?
<asac> AlexLatchford: its when gnomefreak likes to update
<asac> maybe push him to roll an update
<asac> i guess we will follow beta releases for what goes into gutsy development release
<asac> but for mt archive we can do weekly imo
<asac> anyway, i think gnomefreak is still working on building apps on top of nss and nspr
<asac> so probably thats why we haven't seen an update
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
<AlexLatchford> no, i was just wondering
<gnomefreak> asac: nothing new on branch
<gnomefreak> thats why i havent updated
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> and yes been tied up with iceape
<gnomefreak> ill tell ya fakeroot ./debian/rules binary doesnt cut off any time in build
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: is there something broke in trunk build?
* gnomefreak off again while this builds. 
<asac> gnomefreak: branch does not change ... you have to just change changelog url to get new upstream sources
<asac> makes no sense that i check in changelog date changes for that :)
<gnomefreak> looking at changelog
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk (2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0)??
<gnomefreak> changing the date on that wont update the release will it? i was thinking it would just build with new date
<gnomefreak> 2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0 is the latest update on mt repo
<gnomefreak> MOZ_CVS_ROOT := :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot << this will grab latest?
<asac> now
<asac> neworig gives you updated tarball
<asac> if you change date
<asac> e.g. neworig will always update to date you have in changelog version
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> just change date
<asac> run neworig
<asac> spin
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> ok cool. this is built off nightlys?
<asac> no right from cvs
<asac> so: out own nightlies
<asac> but since you won't update daily its more like weekly :)
<asac> or "out randomlies" :)
<gnomefreak> if i put todays date will it grab newest or do i need exact date
<asac> you should put today-1 in
<asac> to be safe
<gnomefreak> ok thats what i was thinking
<asac> e.g. 20070416
<gnomefreak> ok updating atm. will build sometime tonight and have it uploaded by tomorrow afternoon.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: ^^^
<gnomefreak> libplds4.so <<< thats not libnss nor libnspr :(
<gnomefreak> asac: thats the new one same error as before but that package :(
<asac> its in libnss
<asac> you should look whats in there
<asac> by dpkg -L libnss3-dev
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> you would think libnssckbi.so would be in libnss3-dev
<gnomefreak> nssckbi.h but no .so
<asac> ?
<asac> i think most simple is to run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<gnomefreak> usr/lib/iceape/libnssckbi.so
<asac> until it builds successfully
<asac> and remove line by line
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> /usr/lib/libssl3.so
<asac> /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so
<asac> /usr/lib/libsmime3.so
<asac> /usr/lib/libnss3.so
<asac> those are definitly in libnss
<gnomefreak> yes i got all them
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> and same with libnspr4-dev .so's
<asac> exactly
<gnomefreak> but the name as a headerfile is what made me think to get rid of it but i ket it
<gnomefreak> kept*
<asac> yeah might be confusing
<gnomefreak> only one way to find out :)
<gnomefreak> -fakeroot -nc builds each package in order?
<gnomefreak> -rfakeroot even
<gnomefreak> ok finished no errors :)
<gnomefreak> more sever weather :(
<gnomefreak> severe*
<gnomefreak> a fire warning :( wtf is this
<gnomefreak> ill be back a little later
<asac> crazy
<asac> -nc does rebuild without clean
<asac> its good to test in case something fails in the packaging stage
<asac> that you want to verify that its now fixed
<asac> if everything build fine with -nc do a full respin before upload
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> there we have new firefox 2.x
<asac> for system nspr/nss ... based on cdbs + tarball + quilt packaging
<asac> have fun
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: ta
<gnomefreak> asac: you here?
<gnomefreak> trunk failed
<gnomefreak> asac: is it safe to remove patches from firefox-trunk?
<gnomefreak> bz364093-thebes-system-cairo-fix failed to apply
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file gfx/thebes/src/gfxMatrix.cpp
<gnomefreak> i think i disabled it lets see how it goes
<gnomefreak> seems to be building. ill look into that patch once it finishes good or bad
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> you can disable that patch
<asac> it has been landed in trunk cvs
<asac> hmmm i missed trademark discussions
<asac> in meeting
<asac> gnomefreak: there is one more that needs to be build :)
<asac> tomorrow another one will come ;)
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> this is next package generation for firefox 2.0
<asac> e.g. with quilt patches and embedded tarball  ... as well as already using system nspr/nss
<asac> tomorrow i will push tbird 2.0 bzr branch as well
<asac> if we have all this in the archive, we are well prepared for gutsy i guess
<asac> and we can start to think about things like sunbird/lightning (e.g calendar extension)
<gnomefreak> ok that is a bunch of building ;)
<gnomefreak> the 2.0.0.x build is bzr?
<gnomefreak> like the fx trunk?
<asac> yes
<asac> there is no new orig
<asac> you have to tar up by your selve
<asac> just drop the tarball in the top level
<asac> and tar it up with top-level as prefix into orig.tar.gz
<asac> let me see
<asac> maybe i should add that target
<asac> to ease your pain :)
<asac> and tbird exactly the same as well
<asac> at least when its out :)
* gnomefreak gonna try to get uploading done tonight so it leaves me with less to do tomorrow. i have some yard work to do tomorrow thanks to the frigging storms.
<asac> was it real hard?
<asac> have you been struck besides some dirt?
<gnomefreak> 4 inches of rain with 50+ mph winds
<gnomefreak> i have 3 ~80 foot trees down and a crap load of debrie
<gnomefreak> maybe ~60ish
<gnomefreak> good thing is they fell in the woods so the 5 of us should beable to cut them up and leave them back there
<asac> crazy
<asac> that trees fall at that windspeeds
<gnomefreak> wet ground + high winds + middle of woods
<gnomefreak> 4 inches in 26hours
<gnomefreak> 36hours
<gnomefreak> asac: im wondering if we are gonna do the libnss3 and libnspr4 thing with firefox-trunk :(
<asac> hmm 4 inches is a good bunch :) ... me wonders how much liters per square meter that is ... as volume gets me a etter feeling
<asac> gnomefreak: sure ... i will update -trunk bzr soon
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its basically the same
<asac> just replace --without-system-nspr with
* gnomefreak not good with conversions anymore ;)
<gnomefreak> oh hell i can do that next week on my side
<asac> --with-system-nspr --with-system-nss :)
<asac> sure
<asac> i will just checkin stuff
<asac> if you see you have  a merge feel free to respin (no need to hurry)
<gnomefreak> as long as i dont need to rebuild nss and friends
<asac> no you don't need to
<asac> they should be stable
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> and in case we have an update we won't need to rebuild all other apps
* gnomefreak still concered about the conflits
<asac> e.g. thats the reason why we split those
<asac> conflicts?
<asac> ah
<asac> you mean the -dev package
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> yes ... thats nothing to bother much
<asac> developers have to suffer ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah and the -0d
<asac> for users its all somooth
<gnomefreak> -dev will bring in -0d
<asac> the -0d is so you can have old libnspr installed in parallel
<asac> to new one
<asac> so we get smooth transition
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> ii  libnspr4            1.firefox2.0.0.3+1- Netscape Portable Runtime Library
<gnomefreak> -0d is new for gutsy?
<asac> ii  libnspr4-0d         1.8.0.10-3ubuntu1   NetScape Portable Runtime Library
<asac> e.g. -> no problem
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok is this on us?
<asac> what?
* gnomefreak not sure how epiphany will deal with this (if it will change anything)
<asac> actually everything should be fine
<gnomefreak> are we building the new nss and friends for gutsy repos?
<asac> yes ... epiphany will just pull in new libnspr4 if it gets eventually respun
<asac> otherwise it will use libnspr4 ... read: smooth transition
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> gnomefreak: its one aspect of the repo to test this in advance ... yes.
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> e.g. you could try if just respinning works
<asac> epiphany
<gnomefreak> yay -trunk built fine
<asac> i will do that eventually
<asac> i guess you don't need to
<asac> have enough things to do for the moment i guess :)
<gnomefreak> i thought epiphany was the -desktop teams package
<asac> sure ... but since we lead the transition we should figure out for them
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> at least test how it works and if they need to do something ... then drop instructions
<asac> like: respin
<gnomefreak> as long as you let them know im sure they wont mind
<asac> or ... do this + that, then respin
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> ah ... because we provide testing repo?
<asac> na thats not a problem. We are in free software here
<gnomefreak> no for gutsy.
<asac> we just have to take care for proper versioning
<asac> for other people packages i mean
<asac> we can just release them as we like
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> but i don't think we want to :)
<asac> we just want to test locally if rebuilding works fine
<asac> then pass that info to desktop team
<asac> and if they ask for help, then help
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> that sounds better
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: Current meeting: Community Council | 18 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu | 19 Apr 11:00: Development Team | 24 Apr 16:00: Technical Board | 25 Apr 16:00: Edubuntu | 26 Apr 16:00: MOTU
<asac> still running CC ?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> they last forever
<asac> gnomefreak: can you explain me the difference of ubuntu-dev vs. motu ?
<gnomefreak> motu == universe and multiverse packages
<asac> yeah ... and ubuntu-dev is universe as well, right?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-devel does all packages
<asac> hmm?
<gnomefreak> yes
* gnomefreak thinks core-devel adn ubuntu-devel are same but cant be sure
<asac> no core-devel can upload to main
<asac> and restricted which ubuntu-dev cannot
<gnomefreak> or core == canonical
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> no core-devel is just core-team ... for main and restricted
<gnomefreak> than im not sure
<asac> core-devel is automatically ubuntu-dev (which according to lp upload packages to universe)
<asac> however core-devs are not automatically motu ... which made me wonder in the first place :)
<gnomefreak> core-devel is over everyone i would think
<gnomefreak> anyone with main upload rights should beablet o upload to uni and multi
<gnomefreak> afaik
<asac> not sure ... looking at launchpad team pages ... core-devs cannot upload to multiverse without being motu
<asac> which they are not
<gnomefreak> thats kind of eh
<asac> but i am not sure ... maybe core-devs can upload everywhere ... but team dependencies are not properly setup
<gnomefreak> maybe because multi is all nonfree packages?
<asac> hmm
<asac> core-dev can upload to restricted
<asac> might be not as nonfree however :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> but probably a good thing not to be associated with multiverse :)
<asac> in case someone sues ;)
<gnomefreak> that makes me wonder about the diff between restrictedd and multi
<asac> restricted is shipped on CD
<gnomefreak> asac: you should have main and uni at the very least
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> so essential things to make ubuntu work out of box where otherwise users woudlbe disappointed
<asac> e.g. drivers
<asac> for video
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> wireless
<asac> etc
<gnomefreak> multi is packages not really needed for anything but make people happy
<asac> yes
* asac hopes i never have to upload to multiverse
<gnomefreak> lol we are talking about cloaks in -ops :(
<gnomefreak> you will be uploading iceape right?
<gnomefreak> or do i need to use revu?
<asac> unless someone comes up with major complains ... i will yes
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> no ... though i don't understand revu exactly, i will happily take sponsorship ... for mozilla packages
<asac> that go to universe
<gnomefreak> ok
* gnomefreak feels better that way
<asac> i guess if you request on revu they will ask me anyways :)
<gnomefreak> true
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-18
* gnomefreak not real sure how revu works anyway. cause they tell you to build using -S -sa but it doesnt make the binaries like im doing now so what are they getting on revu
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its just a reviewing stage
<asac> where everyone allowed to can pick packages that look for sponsor
<gnomefreak> do you still have to build it complete
<asac> if you sponsor you should test binary build as well yes
<asac> anyways, we just upload sources to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> all release is build on buildd
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> so you only build binaries for testing usually
<asac> e.g. i upload with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -si (without orig.tar.gz) -sa (if with orig.tar.gz)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> if i sponsor i use -kKEYID option to sign
<asac> though i am not in last changelog entry
<asac> so sponsoree gets credits in changelog and launchpad ... and package gets valid signature
<gnomefreak> makes sence
<gnomefreak> sort of
<gnomefreak> sense
<gnomefreak> i have to build to hand you source so you can rebuild it
<gnomefreak> doesnt that seem a bit redundant (unless you are building to make sure all is correct)
<asac> yeah ... i reproduce sources after i checked your work
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -si is pretty fast
<asac> so not much work duplicated
<asac> i could also sign manually of course
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> tbird 2 has a new icon theme
<asac> but i guess thats pretty much it :)
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> does it work?
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> pretty well
<asac> still have to do enigmail package
<gnomefreak> the popup was crashing it for a long time
<asac> for all :)
<gnomefreak> popup notification
<asac> so the first window opening=
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> chances of t-bird2 making it in gutsy?
<asac> sure
<asac> right from the beginning
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> if we get done with enigmail and testing in repo
<asac> in time
<asac> its almost ready ... so if its not yet out i will upload a beta
<gnomefreak> for a long time the popup notification was causing tb2 to crash
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea which popup you mean
* gnomefreak in for a long night of uploading. hopfully i can atleast start the tb2 build tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: better hope that i managed to push tbird to bzr before you are ready :)
<asac> i have to do some unexciting things, like writing a newsletter for ubuntu developers which i lack behind
<gnomefreak> true :)
<gnomefreak> well i might not be ready tomorrow for it anyway. but i would like to get all building done this week/weekend
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i checked in update-orig debian/rules target
<asac> for ffox 2.0.0.x
<asac> you just have to drop tarball
<asac> then run
<asac> fakeroot ./debian/rules update-orig
<asac> i will consolidate and rename that target to 'update-orig' everywhere
<asac> so expect neworig to becaome update-orig as well
<asac> :)
<asac> for -trunk
<gnomefreak> asac: ok drop tarball with what?
<gnomefreak> oh ok so run fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig(or) update-orig
<gnomefreak> well i have to clone it first than do it same as trunk for most part
<gnomefreak> repo will be down for a while tonight while i upload these packages. asac if you have packages ready for upload i can give you the ftp info until we set up rsync
* gnomefreak is gone for a while to figure out and eat dinner
* gnomefreak gone for night.
<gnomefreak> repo is updated and working
<umair_shahid> I have encountered with this error
<umair_shahid> Access to restricted URI denied" code: "1012 , this error occurs when i try to set designmode of an iframe document from parent(or onload of iframe src page ) with domain set using document.domain=document.domain at the top of the pages in both parent and iframe src Page. this problem occurs when you access page using www.mypage.com , but it works fine when you try to access page using http://mypage.com
<umair_shahid> this problem occur in firefox version 1.5(both windows and Firefox) but it has no problem with firefox version 2.0 and IE
<umair_shahid> Any help or any ideas are very much appreciated.
<gnomefreak> mornig
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 18 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu | 19 Apr 11:00: Development Team | 21 Apr 13:00: Support Team | 24 Apr 16:00: Technical Board | 25 Apr 16:00: Edubuntu | 26 Apr 16:00: MOTU
* gnomefreak would have thought the devel meeting would be on the 18 or 20/21 since 19th would be busy with release.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: trunk works well
<AlexLatchford> Aha okay, doing some work, ill test it again ina  sec, noticed I have an update, good job bud :)
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<gnomefreak> mother
<gnomefreak> f
<gnomefreak> someone please fix firefox :(
* gnomefreak cant get it to stop closing (i think its teh "o" that is closing it
<gnomefreak> spacebar even
<Admiral_Chicago> wow....
* gnomefreak trying to close a bug on LP and the spacebar is causing ff to close
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
* gnomefreak wonders if its LP
<Admiral_Chicago> doubt it, i'll test
<gnomefreak> works fine in iceape ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> not LP
<DarkMageZ> can you imagine how a user would feel if that started happening to then :P
<gnomefreak> i know works fine in iceape
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: what does that make me?
* gnomefreak user ;)
<DarkMageZ> nono, you're a poweruser. you make and compile packages
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> worst off its not even 4am yet
<DarkMageZ> 5:59pm here =D
<gnomefreak> 3:59 here
<gnomefreak> am
<DarkMageZ> where is that?
<gnomefreak> east coast US
* gnomefreak shakes asac "time to get up and fix this crap"
<DarkMageZ> oh, that's that country with the nazi patent system isn't it?
<DarkMageZ> wow, you can't even legally watch dvd's under linux :S
<DarkMageZ> where's asac from anyways/
<Admiral_Chicago> Germany
<DarkMageZ> cool
<DarkMageZ> tis 10am in germany
<DarkMageZ> give him a few more hours
<gnomefreak> asac: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc    this could be a problem
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, which version of hunspell was that version of firefox compiled against/.
* gnomefreak willing to bet i remove iceape and hunspell than it will fix it. firefox isnt using huspell yet
<gnomefreak> iirc firefox is still using myspell
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: a version that is not in the repos yet
<DarkMageZ> undefined symbol _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc seems to suggest something to do with hunspell
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i noticed your new version of hunspell
<gnomefreak> yeah that is version for gutsy
<gnomefreak> iceape is using new version of hunspell and if ff is compiled against old version than we have a conflict that will fix itself in gutsy
* gnomefreak hasnt built firefox in a while
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-1.1-0
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1)
<gnomefreak> there is no version fo firefox
<DarkMageZ> ubuntu firefox 2 in feisty is built against hunspell
<DarkMageZ> looks like your new version of hunspell borks things
<gnomefreak> only for firefox though
<gnomefreak> and yes got that part
* gnomefreak wonders if the new version of 2.0.0.x is built against 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> well i guess when i get to it we will find out
<asac> i look in a  minute
<asac> gnomefreak: you sure you have install latest hunspell-dev?
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... firefox should use hunspell ... did iceape build work fine
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: what firefox are you building ... the 2.0.0. one from bzr?
<gnomefreak> im not yet
* gnomefreak would like to figure out why 2.0.0.3 fails to work with new hunspell and iceape works perfectly
<gnomefreak> if infact it is ff and not hunspell
<gnomefreak> than building might fix it (depending on what you changed
<asac> gnomefreak: you miss a patch
<asac> most likely
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-dev == 1.1.5-6
<asac> yes right
<gnomefreak> patch on hunspell?
<asac> there should be a hunspell patch in debian/patches of iceape
<asac> which do you see ?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> 80_hunspell.dpatch
<gnomefreak> but that could explain why iceape works and ff doesnt
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> edit patch for firefox and add it to build?
<asac> you have no patch system for current firefox
<asac> use the bzr one
<asac> there you can beeter add patches or remove them
<gnomefreak> looks to me like im building firefox today
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok whats the link for bzr clone
<asac> look at firefox product page code tab
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> you can find all existing branches easily
<gnomefreak> so just clone http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<gnomefreak> and whats with the x
<umair_shahid>  Access to restricted URI denied" code: "1012 any one have any idea about this exception
<asac> gnomefreak: thats all fine
<gnomefreak> site issue?
<asac> umair_shahid: no idea
<asac> you just clone it ... and name it somehow
<gnomefreak> i am. so are we using ./debian/rules neworig or update-orig
<asac> then you drop -source.tar.bz2 tarball downloaded from ftp.mozilla.org
<asac> and run update-orig
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> what version tar and im looking for?
<gnomefreak> since you added x
<asac> the one that is in changelog :)
<asac> 2.0.0.3
<umair_shahid> so to upgrade to a new one is a better choice
<gnomefreak> lol smart ass
<gnomefreak> umair_shahid: if that is the only site that is givin gyou issues its not firefox. did you try with another browser?
<umair_shahid> yesi have tried with other like firefox 2.0 , it work fine
<umair_shahid> but i am developing a page and i have this problem in compose editor
<asac> so where does it (btw, what?) work vs. not work?
<umair_shahid> when you put document.domain=document.domain in your webpage and you try to set designmode of the doucment
<umair_shahid> it comes up with this excepiton " Access to restricted URI denied" code: "1012"
<umair_shahid> it works firefox above 1.5
<umair_shahid> above 1.5.0.1 it works fine
* gnomefreak needs more coffee
<asac> what is document.domain? is that some feature i don't know of?
<umair_shahid> that just set the domain of the page when your pages are on the same server but on different domains
<umair_shahid> so to access cross javascript code , its a work around to put document.domain = document.domain in you webpage
<asac> umair_shahid: probably this feature did not exist then
<asac> doesn't look like a "standard" html feature
<umair_shahid> document.domain is an old property
<umair_shahid> html is not standard yet .. who says it standard
<umair_shahid> lolz
<umair_shahid> one property works in firefox but does't in IE
<umair_shahid> and so on
<gnomefreak> hmm bzr seems to stop
<asac> gnomefreak: takes some time
<gnomefreak> i am also grabbbing source tar
* gnomefreak forgot about that
<gnomefreak> asac: what else was there on the build list? just new ff and tb2 when its done?
<umair_shahid> hey can any please give me some sort of clue or solution
<gnomefreak> is this on ubuntu?
<umair_shahid> no its on fedora
<gnomefreak> umair_shahid: than we cant help you
<gnomefreak> umair_shahid: this is only for ubuntu mozilla
<gnomefreak> try #fedora
<umair_shahid> okay thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> gnomefreak: yes that should be enough
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> what is so large in the branch your not housing the tar
<asac> ok i pushed current myspell patch to bzr for ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> merge should bring you update
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> let me know if ffox fails to build against latest hunspell with that
<gnomefreak> sounds good to me. so all i have to do is spin
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... after merge ... just run
<gnomefreak> why would you join a channel #UBUNTU-mozillateam for fedora
<asac> and see if things work
<asac> no idea
<asac> maybe because there is no other mozillateam on freenode :)
<gnomefreak> good point ;)
<gnomefreak> Host 'FeistyFawn', running Linux 2.6.20-15-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 1d+10:01; Users: 3; Load: 0.08; Free: [Mem: 4/250 Mio]  [Swap: 567/729 Mio]  [/: 17845/37872 Mio] ; Vpenis: 31.1 cm;
<gnomefreak> :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> no mem?
<gnomefreak> 4/250 im guessing
<gnomefreak> 4 out of 250 being used. but i cant trust that sysinfo
* gnomefreak was hoping it would give me point release of kernel
<asac> ok tbird willb e here in a minute
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/thunderbird/
<gnomefreak> since i cant get uname to do it
<asac> ok branch is available
<asac> same procedure as with firefox
<gnomefreak> for tbird?
<asac> oh :)
<asac> not yet update-orig i see
<gnomefreak> do we have a source for it by change on ftp.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> you have plenty of time
* gnomefreak looking at later this afternoon for tb dependsing on how ff builds
<asac> we have a source on ftp.mozilla.org
<asac> latest beta
* gnomefreak looks under latest-2.0
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/latest-2.0/source
<gnomefreak> that doesnt look right
<gnomefreak> it was added on the 5th
<asac> no
<asac> there is release-candidate somewhere
<gnomefreak> ok the rc one than
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.0rc1
<gnomefreak> still on the 5th :(
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.0/source  << looks right
<gnomefreak> can you please confirm that
<gnomefreak> ok merging now
<asac> use rc1 for now
<asac> who knows if the 2.0.0.0 bits are final
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: please merge tbird once more
<gnomefreak> tbird i havent started
<asac> and name the source tarball
<asac> thunderbird-1.99.rc1-source.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> i just merged firefox
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> before you run update-orig
<gnomefreak> source tar should go in the dir that holds debian right?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok than ff should be starting soon
<gnomefreak> holy crap you did alot of work on ff
<asac> i did?
<asac> like changes documented here: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x ?
<gnomefreak> well i was looking in changelog but ye
<gnomefreak> s
<asac> right ... some improvements :)
<gnomefreak> i see. ok i think im ready to build this.
<gnomefreak> do i need the -i.bzr added to buildpackage?
<asac> thunderbird is not yet perfect ...have to add transitional packages too
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> -i.bzr is a good thing whenever you build from bzr sources
<gnomefreak> k cool
* gnomefreak really hates that witha  passion :(
<gnomefreak> your not gonna like this
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: warning: file mozilla/mailnews/mime/cthandlers/vcard/mimect-vcard.def has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: building firefox in firefox_2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.1.dsc
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<asac> its fine
<asac> no need to worry
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> it failed
<gnomefreak> time to worry
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> that was last lines
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to pipe output so i can see it all
<asac> unrepresentable changes is your problem
* gnomefreak didnt make changes
<asac> you have to run update-orig
<gnomefreak> again?
<asac> which orig.tar.gz did build pull?
<asac> anyway, i think update-orig should heal you
<asac> certainly if you haven't run it after merging today
<asac> i guess i changed the upstream version
<gnomefreak> _2.0.0.3+2.ng.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> making new tar
<asac> hmmm try
<gnomefreak> done now lets see build
<asac> anyway ... there should be output, which source changes are not representable
<asac> show me that in case it still fails
* gnomefreak trying to remember something
<asac> ok ... i am now adding transition packages to tbird bzr ... please just wait until i tested this (about 1h) before you spin
<asac> (spin tbird)
<gnomefreak> no rush it will be closer to 4+ hours im thinking
<asac> k
<asac> hopefully moving to use system-xul will help us to further reduce build time for mozilla apps
<asac> gnomefreak: have you added your apt lines to wiki PreviewArchive ?
<gnomefreak> no
* gnomefreak will do that today sometime i hope
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<asac> maybe replace what is currently there with your lines :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok lets talk bout amd64 package where should i upload?
<asac> you can send me ftp data and tell me to what dir i should push the amd64 packages?
<gnomefreak> ftp://youmortals.com  is how i connect using nautilus than i go throught he folders till i get to amd64
<asac> so you can move them to proper places and update Release/Packages/Sources et al
<asac> gnomefreak: send me gpg encrypted mail with credentials?
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> still failed
<asac> please paste ... you might have some garbage in your directory tree
<asac> actually you should be able to see what is not representable
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> nothing is
<gnomefreak> 4000+ lines of it
<gnomefreak> give or take
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/446202
<asac> oh
<asac> to not get
<asac> those zillions warnings about locale
<asac> just unset LANG
<asac> or switch to chroot without -p
<asac> +  * debian/rules, debian/control[.in] : build against system-nspr and
<asac> +    system-nss for gutsy; drop explicity depends on libnspr and libnss
<asac> +    as those are now properly detected
<asac> ups
<asac> you have an extracted mozilla sourcetree lying around in top level
<asac> you have to remove that
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> please look
<gnomefreak> i thought i should extract it
<asac> maybe somethine else is messed up
<asac> no
<asac> no
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> its embedded style
<asac> everything i build is embedded
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> everything that comes from mike is extracted :)
<asac> ok trunk is updated to use system-nss/nspr as well now
<gnomefreak> ok mail sent any issues let me know
<asac> sure
<asac> so what is in your archive?
<gnomefreak> i will remove mozilla and try again
<asac> iceape
<asac> firefox-trunk
<asac> firefox
<asac> thunderbird
<asac> right?
<gnomefreak> yes will house all
<asac> ok
<asac> ah ... and of course
<asac> nss
<asac> nspr
<asac> :)
<asac> later xulrunner as well
<asac> good bunch i guess :)
<gnomefreak> how do i unset lang? (im not using -p to go to chroot
<asac> unset LANG :)
<asac> you are not?
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe something else to keep environment (note -p is for schroot not dchroot)
<asac> ?
<asac> hmm which key did you use?
<asac> to encrypt
<gnomefreak> much better :)
<gnomefreak> my normal one
<gnomefreak> 3C1C3C2A
<gnomefreak> didnt i?
<asac> no you have to encrypt for me ... e.g. choose my key to encrypt to
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> btw, please use PGP/MIME (not inline)
<asac> you use tbird?
<asac> gnomefreak: do:
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gpg --recv-keys A824B93F
<asac> that should bring you mine
<asac> then you can choose my key as recipient in tbird
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ok i choose use pgp/mime do i still need to use the encrypt option?
<asac> yes
<asac> definitly
<asac> otherwise you won't encrypt
<asac> i need pgp/mime because mutt cannnot deal with inline :)
<asac> its more modern
<asac> but might break signatures on some mailing lists
<gnomefreak> well give me time i need to wait for the 5minutes to expire so i can choose another key
<asac> k
<asac> 10 minutes i will be gone lunch anyway
<asac> so no need to hurry
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> its building haeding to have smoke
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm i heard a beep :(
<gnomefreak> i left your edgy repos there
<asac> beep?
<asac> ok tbird is now fine
<gnomefreak> ok good i was just getting ready to clone tb
<gnomefreak> beep from system like a ping on irc
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah ... cloning should be fine
<asac> just take care that your source is exactly called:
<asac> thunderbird-1.99.rc1-source.tar.bz2
<asac> then spin and happy
<asac> i decided to drop dom-inspector as it was constantly broken in 1.5 ... and still is
<asac> its not produced anymore
<gnomefreak> ok just renaming the source from mozilla to that and than build orig and build
<asac> yep
<asac> thats it
<gnomefreak> ok cool i never used dom-inspector anyway. and i think its built with iceape
<asac> if you have changes you can add .mt1 to the changelog version
* gnomefreak almost positive
<asac> otherwise i don't mind if you use the same version or what
<asac> :)
<asac> at least as long as we build RC
<gnomefreak> that was a bit fast :(
<asac> the merge?
<gnomefreak> use ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.0rc1/ right?
<asac> no should be speedy
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> clone was fast
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok merging just to be sure
<asac> sure ... tbird is lightweight as it hasn't had any source tarball checked in ever
<asac> still trying to figure out if we need to redo the trunk + 2.0.0.x branches for firefox ... just because of that
<asac> but nothing to bother :)
<asac> once you have cloned initially ... it should be fast for all
<asac> ok moving to lunchy
<AlexLatchford> is there a testing branch of TB2.0 available?
<asac> yes
<asac> see code in product thunderbird
<asac> or code on my launchpad page
<AlexLatchford> ah, its not in a repo?
<asac> gnomefreak is working on it
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: give me a day
<gnomefreak> lol
<AlexLatchford> :D
<AlexLatchford> All hail the gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asac: is to blame for all these packages :)
<AlexLatchford> lol
<AlexLatchford> Yeah, I am still working on a coursework document.. is now 132 pages
<AlexLatchford> fun fun fun
* asac out for lunch now
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: the repo should be completely updated within 12 hours
<gnomefreak> s/12/24
<AlexLatchford> cool, you going to mail the list?
<AlexLatchford> or should I nudge tomorrow?
<gnomefreak> yes when im done. we are getting amd64 builds
<AlexLatchford> nice work bud
<gnomefreak> as soon as i get to email asac
<asac> i will respin all at once when you are done
<asac> e.g. to get this started
<gnomefreak> and maybe early next week gutsy repo opens
<asac> then i will build by cron
<gnomefreak> asac: no rush just let me know when your done uploading and ill do the release stuff
<gnomefreak> 24 hours is assuming i get work outside done fast
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: what do you do for a living? you aren't employed by Canonical are you?
<gnomefreak> nope. not much of anything atm
<AlexLatchford> ah okay cool
* gnomefreak doesnt have degrees needed to work for canonical
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
<gnomefreak> ok im out to get some work done outside while this builds
<asac> ok back
<wolke> hi! is a discussion about thunderbird appropriate in this channel?
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird-2.0.0.0rc1+2.0-1source.tar.bz2 :)
<asac> no
<asac> :=
<asac> look above
<asac> wolke: if its ubuntu specific
<asac> then yes
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> 13:38 < asac> just take care that your source is exactly called:
<asac> 13:38 < asac> thunderbird-1.99.rc1-source.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> oops
<asac> :)
<asac> i know that i have a bad memory ... but you still win :)
<gnomefreak> ok maybe thats why i got the error i got
<asac> most likely :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.x still building and im getting orig tar started on tb
<gnomefreak> ok now wtf
<gnomefreak> are you sure it shouldnt be thunderbird_1.99.rc1+2.0.orig.tar.gz
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> "_" instead of -
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `thunderbird-1.99.rc1-source.tar.bz2', needed by `/home/gnomefreak/thunderbird-bzr/thunderbird2.0rc1/ubuntu-2.0.0.x/../thunderbird_1.99.rc1+2.0.orig.tar.gz'.  Stop.
<asac> you are right
<asac> yes
<asac> see ^^^
<gnomefreak> yep just checking
<asac> the bz2 file is not in there right?
<gnomefreak> in where?
<asac> if make complains about "no rule to make ..."
<asac> it can mean
<asac> a) there is a rule missing
<asac> b) there is a file missing
<wolke> asac: maybe not. i don't know. the problem is, that thunderbird won't show me all imap-folders. if this is the wrong channel, which would be right?
<gnomefreak> well i would need mor of an error to know that
<gnomefreak> wolke: is it in ubuntu?
<asac> < gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `thunderbird-1.99.rc1-source.tar.bz2',
<asac> -> thunderbird-1.99.rc1-source.tar.bz2
<asac> is missing
<asac> so you named it wrong?
<wolke> gnomefreak: yes. it is
<gnomefreak> because of the "-" instead of the _
<gnomefreak> let me try it after this rename
<asac> yes ... the problem is not how the orig wants to be named, but that the -source is named wrong way
<gnomefreak> wolke: than yes you can ask here i guess
<asac> wolke: maybe subscribe to the folders you want to see?
<asac> right click on account -> subscribe ...
<asac> try that
<wolke> asac: they are all in the same imap-account
<asac> yeah
<asac> still you might need to subscribe
<asac> give it a try
<wolke> asac: i'll take a look
<gnomefreak> asac: and it is update-orig right?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> than i am lost i looked in rules didnt see anything that would be wrong (still getting used to rules files) unless its a bad download
<gnomefreak> i didnt unpack source
<gnomefreak> to make sure this is right? ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.0rc1/source/thunderbird-2.0.0.0rc1-source.tar.bz2
* gnomefreak re downloading it just to make sure
<gnomefreak> firefox built fine
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> i think i know what happened :(
<gnomefreak> will fix asap
<asac> gnomefreak: what is in your top-level directory?
<asac>  debian/
<asac>  ???
<gnomefreak> yes and i had source in a different dir.
<gnomefreak> made folders to keep the built product out of home dir. and when i did i confused myself
<gnomefreak> but i know it goes in source dir. next to debian
<asac> yep
<asac> :)
<asac> lessen learnt: concentrate once will ease long-term pain :)
<asac> s/lessen/lesson/
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> is there a way in tb to select from a list of keys when sending mail?
<gnomefreak> it keeps wanting to use my key by default
<gnomefreak> maybe attach public key?
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak
<asac> you can set your key in account settings
<gnomefreak> yeah i have that set
<asac> anyway ... for encryption your key doesn't matter
<asac> as its not used
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> you use my key if you want to encrypt for me
<asac> so use enigmail->key management
<asac> to download my key
<gnomefreak> and i can just attach your key?
<asac> then it should automatically choose the right key because of my email address
<asac> matches the one in my gpg key
* gnomefreak doesnt have enigmail in menu
<asac> no not attach
<asac> OpenPGP
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its called
<asac> attach has nothing to do with encryption/signing
<gnomefreak> pgp/mimi
<gnomefreak> mime
<asac> you just have to select: "encrypt"
<asac> yes pgp/mime is better :)
<gnomefreak> ok its sending
<gnomefreak> ok should be there
<asac> yeah worked
<asac> well done :)
<gnomefreak> ty :) tb worked too
<asac> building?
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> building orig
<gnomefreak> than off to build it
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> tb builds fine for you?
<gnomefreak> ok it is - not _
<asac> yes
<asac> build fine
<asac> only problem is that we have no locale packages yet
<asac> so upgrade might either remove your localization or will not allow you to upgrade
<asac> in chroot it worked well
<gnomefreak> k i will start this building than back outside for more fun
<asac> gnomefreak: how about making two more folders: incoming-amd64 and incoming-i386 + incoming-source
<asac> to your repo account
<asac> (e.g. above all)
<asac> in that way repo won't be broken during upload
<asac> and once upload is finished things can be moved fast into repo by just mv
<gnomefreak> works for me
<gnomefreak> are you in there? or do you want me in there to do it
<hjmf> hi all, just a quick complaint, seems that launchpadBugs is still broken (maybe an update on launchpad code)
<hjmf> I have to post my retraces by hand
<wolke> sorry, my system had just crashed
<asac> i would prefer if you do it  ... want to login only as last resort
<hjmf> and seems that apport retracing service doesn't work
<gnomefreak> hjmf: sorry i havent touched bugs
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<wolke> the tip with the folder subscription was just right
<asac> hjmf: yes launchpad html changed
<wolke> thank you
<hjmf> I see :/
<asac> hjmf: but form fields/actions should be same ... so uploading should still work, or not?
<hjmf> not working
<gnomefreak> asac: fixed
<asac> gnomefreak: great
<hjmf> cannot add comments nor attachments
<asac> so i upload my binary packages to incoming-amd64 ok?
<hjmf> only little changes like tags or summary
<hjmf> I just wanted to complaint a bit :-P
<asac> hehe sure :)
<hjmf> let's wait for the fix on the python module :)
<gnomefreak> asac: thats fine
<gnomefreak> asac: so we upload to "incoming" than do the Release file stuff than mv to real dir?
<gnomefreak> and the dpkg commands
<hjmf> <pitti> seb128, dholbach_: FYI, recent LP rollout seems to have broken launchpadBugs again :/; therefore I disabled the retracers yesterday
<gnomefreak> asac: bad patches in tb2
<hjmf> I knew :)
<hjmf> end of complaint mode
<asac> :)
<asac> interestingly bughelper still parses correctly :)
<asac> gnomefreak: which patch?
<hjmf> asac: I guess that the problem is only on the posting part
<hjmf> so bughelper can work
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-look-and-feel-report-a-bug-menuitem
<gnomefreak> looks like it fails 2 times
<gnomefreak> 2 hunks
<asac> does build abort?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> wierd
<asac> wait a second ... maybe i have not latest sources here
<gnomefreak> Hunk #2 FAILED at 1871.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file mail/base/content/mailWindowOverlay.xul
<gnomefreak> patching file mail/base/content/ubuntuReportBugOverlay.js
<gnomefreak> patching file mail/base/jar.mn
<gnomefreak> Hunk #1 FAILED at 41.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file mail/base/jar.mn
<gnomefreak> Patch ubuntu-look-and-feel-report-a-bug-menuitem does not apply (enforce with -f)
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched]  Error 1
<asac> yeah i see
<asac> let me try to use the same tarball
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> maybe i used an older one
<asac> hjmf: about VCS ... maybe you like to read http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2007-01-26/vcs-migration-headaches/
<asac> about mozillas attempt to get rid of cvs
<asac> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/preed/2006/11/version_control_system_shootou.html
<asac> that one as well :)
<asac> ok archive is now completely frozen ... lets push it out ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: indeed it fails ... let me fix
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr merge is your friend
<asac> fixed
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> do i nee dto redo orig?
<gnomefreak> need to*
<asac> no
<asac> orig is right
<gnomefreak> good
<asac> just bzr merge
<asac> build
<hjmf> asac: ty, I'll read the links :)
<hjmf> :)
* gnomefreak gonna babysit this for a bit before going back outside
<gnomefreak> yay its building
<asac> congrats
<asac> one step closer
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have anything in incoming feel free to push
<asac> modem crashed
<asac> 17:42 < asac> you have everything updated?
<asac> 17:43 < asac> in repo?
<asac> 17:43 < asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> last i got from you
<asac> 17:18 < gnomefreak> asac: if you have anything in incoming feel free to push
<gnomefreak> im uploading ff atm tb still building
<gnomefreak> im on last ff package another hour or so left
<gnomefreak> -dbg is big package
<gnomefreak> this way ill wait to make the packages.gz and sources.gz if you have anything you want to push in atm
<gnomefreak> they are still there so the repo should still work
<asac> gnomefreak: let me know when you are done ... now spinning iceape (which is new, right?)
<asac> gnomefreak: i want only latest :) so i we are in sync for the moment in your archive
<gnomefreak> yes that is newest build
<gnomefreak> mt5 is latest iceape
<asac> gnomefreak: i cannot get nss sources
<asac> Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/nss_3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1.tar.gz  404 Not Found
<asac> that is wrong anyway
<asac> we need orig.tar.gz
<asac> you don't need to respin other apps in case you need to update nss to fix this
<gnomefreak> i think i have that in there too let me look
<asac> same for nspr
<asac> references a tar.gz (not orig.tar.gz) which does not exist
<asac> maybe you didn't update Sources.gz ?
<gnomefreak> nss-3.11.5.orig.tar.gz its there just give me time to finish this upload i ran dpkg on sources too early
<asac> k
<asac> nspr?
<asac> there as well?
<gnomefreak> its there also
<asac> fine
<asac> let me know
<gnomefreak> i screwed up and ran it too soon
<gnomefreak> in about 30 minutes it will be in the Release file and you should beablet o grab them.
<gnomefreak> beable to*
<gnomefreak> yay tb built :) will upload that later this afternoon
<gnomefreak> asac: ok should be able to grab them now
* gnomefreak done with repo for a while. Tb will get there later today
<gnomefreak> !nalioth
<ubotu> Nalioth's repository can be found at http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> !moztest is <reply> The mozilla-testing repo can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<asac> let met test
<asac> still no luck
<asac> Err http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com feisty/main nss 3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1 (tar)
<gnomefreak> !mozillateam is <reply> Information on the Ubuntu Mozilla team can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<asac>   404 Not Found
<asac> Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/nss_3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1.tar.gz  404 Not Found
<gnomefreak> asac: ok let me look
<asac> gnomefreak: look at the .dsc file
<asac> is there tar.gz or orig.tar.gz in?
<gnomefreak> orig
<asac> sure?
<gnomefreak> 98% sure
<asac> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/nss_3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1.dsc
<asac> look
<asac> you have to respin sources
<asac> e.g. just dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<asac> (with fakeroot and -i.bzr of course)
<gnomefreak> no i dont think i have to. i think its the domain
<asac> the domain?
<asac> look at file in ftp
<gnomefreak> the dir is gone
<gnomefreak> the gnomefreak.youmortals.com dir
<gnomefreak> no it was just nautilus
<gnomefreak> nspr-4.6.6.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> firefox_2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.1.diff.gz                nspr_4.6.6-1ubuntu0.mt1.dsc
<gnomefreak> firefox_2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.1.dsc                    nss-3.11.5.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> firefox_2.0.0.3+2.ng.orig.tar.gz                  nss_3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1.dsc
<gnomefreak> im positive they are ther
<gnomefreak> e
<asac> yes ... but .dsc file is wrong
<asac> as i said
<asac> respin sources and only upload .dsc and diff.gz
<asac> but verify that orig.tar.gz is in .dsc file
<gnomefreak> there was no diff made
<asac> yes
<asac> because you did wrong
<asac> you have to ensure that diff.gz is generated and orig.tar.gz is used
<gnomefreak> Format: 1.0
<asac> otherwise name of orig.tar.gz is probably wrong
<gnomefreak> Source: nss
<gnomefreak> Version: 3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1
<gnomefreak> Binary: libnss3-0d-dbg, libnss3-tools, libnss3-dev, libnss3-0d
<gnomefreak> Maintainer: Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>
<gnomefreak> Architecture: any
<gnomefreak> Standards-Version: 3.7.2.2
<gnomefreak> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.0), autotools-dev, dpatch, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.19), libnspr4-dev, zlib1g-dev
<gnomefreak> Files:  0316bcb69de53ff898385a9726be9efa 3711046 nss_3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<asac> read above
<asac> its all in there
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> why is the .dsc looking for that tar instead of orig
<asac> because when you build orig has wrong name (maybe still has)
<asac> keep eyes open
<asac> and build with -S -sa to just build sources
<asac> no version bump needed
<asac> you should see if diff.gz is generated during build
<gnomefreak> will it overwrite the files that are there or should i rm them first
<asac> i see:
<asac> orig.tar.gz has no _
<asac> same error as usual :)
<asac> fix orig.tar.gz name
<asac> it will overwrite
<asac> if its done upload all source parts again
<gnomefreak> that means fixing the changelog and regening the orig or can i just change it
<asac> for nss
<asac> and nspr
<asac> no
<asac> just rename orig
<asac> file
<asac> nothing more
<asac> then dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -i.bzr
<asac> and upload .dsc .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> ok what am i naming it to?
<asac> got to go
<asac> its _ instead of -
<asac> from what i see
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> before version
<asac> sorry  ... but my friend is waiting in thirst
* asac gone
<gnomefreak> go
<gnomefreak> asac: its fixed i just tried it here and works. Thunderbird that i just uploaded needs enigmail because it seems to not like mozilla-enigmail as it will remove it.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: thunderbird is up
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: there are somethings that we might have to change with it but its there.
* gnomefreak gone
<AlexLatchford> ta
<AlexLatchford> you cant run the two at once?
<AlexLatchford> it says I have to remove mozilla-thunderbird
<AlexLatchford> asac: the -mt build breaks the ability to open firefox lol
<AlexLatchford> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libplc4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AlexLatchford> Man the JS performance in 3.x is shocking currently
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: no
<AlexLatchford> ?
<gnomefreak> you cant run the 2 togethert
<gnomefreak> that error from 3.0?
<gnomefreak>  AlexLatchford > /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading
<gnomefreak>                           shared libraries: libplc4.so.0d: cannot open shared
<gnomefreak>                           object file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> that from 3.0?
<AlexLatchford> no thats from 2.0-mt
<gnomefreak> hmm
<AlexLatchford> i am currently using -trunk instead :)
<gnomefreak> ok looking
<gnomefreak> what werte you doing with it?
<gnomefreak> when it gave you that?
<AlexLatchford> trying to run it.
<AlexLatchford> it wont run at all
<gnomefreak> it does here
<AlexLatchford> even from terminal under sudo
<gnomefreak> i think i know the issue
<AlexLatchford> I presume restarting would fix the issue, but meh, I have been meaning to test 3.x for a bit
<gnomefreak> im not gettin gany output. but most likely its vecause you dont have the files installed. did it brin gin nss adn nspr packages?
<AlexLatchford> Dont believe so
<gnomefreak> hand is asleep
<AlexLatchford> no it didn;t actually
<AlexLatchford> whats the command to update them?
<AlexLatchford> command(s)
<gnomefreak> they wont update and firefox doesnt depend on those versions yet
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> let me look at this for a few minutes but the nss3-dev and lspr4-dev should fix it for you
<AlexLatchford> want me to try?
<gnomefreak> but you shouldnt need the devs
<gnomefreak> hold on ill give you things to install
<AlexLatchford> ta
<AlexLatchford> (/me feels a bit silly, usually me doling out the tech advice)
<gnomefreak> libnss3-0d libnspr4-0d
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: we changed the whole libnss and libnspr for mozilla products
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: let me know if that fixes, i believe the second one should do it alone.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: they are built spertately now instead of with firefox/tb/ia
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
<gnomefreak> seperately
<AlexLatchford> I have libnss3, libnss3-0d & libnspr4 installed
<gnomefreak> if that is the issue i will change depends and respin for tomorrow
<AlexLatchford> but not libnspr4-0d
<gnomefreak> install that
<AlexLatchford> kk
<gnomefreak> restart ff and let me know
<AlexLatchford> k
<AlexLatchford> working :)
<AlexLatchford> dependency missing :)
<gnomefreak> thought so we are just missing a depend
<AlexLatchford> ta John
<gnomefreak> ill fix it and respin it
<gnomefreak> yell at asac for that one :)
<AlexLatchford> noted
<AlexLatchford> well this is what the testers are for :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<AlexLatchford> okay, shower time.. trying to finish a piece of coursework tonight
<gnomefreak> we fixed other bugs with plc4 adn firefox in this release so we just missed one no biggie :)
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<gnomefreak> ${shlibs:Depends} should catch it but its not im thinking of how to redo that i will have fixed built tomorrow please if you get questions on it tell them what they need to pull in
<AlexLatchford> okay
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> asac: ping me when you get back.
<AlexLatchford> icon is missing too in 2.x
<AlexLatchford> On the window border
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<gnomefreak> 2.x what?
<AlexLatchford> Firefox
<AlexLatchford> lol
<AlexLatchford> Can I run TB 1.5 & 2.0 simultaneously?
<gnomefreak> no
<AlexLatchford> as in on the same system, or do I have to overwrite?
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> it will remove 1.5
<AlexLatchford> if I install will it move my accounts across?
<gnomefreak> not sure i stopped because i like my enigmail
<gnomefreak> it will remove that
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what icon is missing?
<gnomefreak> i have all mine on upgrade
<AlexLatchford> On Firefox 2.0-mt the icon in the top left of the window
<AlexLatchford> Very top left
<gnomefreak> ok let me look
<AlexLatchford> http://82.44.193.109/Screenshot.png
<AlexLatchford> Top left
<gnomefreak> good call
<gnomefreak> well i know what im doing on release day
* gnomefreak has to set up gutsy chroot when toolchain is done so can start building for that
<gnomefreak> and a gutsy repo
<gnomefreak> wonders if he started his cron build job yet
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: ok i put those 2 items on my to do list
<AlexLatchford> :) cool
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: are you sure the icon was there in 2.0.0.3 in feisty?
<AlexLatchford> fairly
<gnomefreak> i know its in 3.0
<gnomefreak> installing to make sure
<gnomefreak> if not we can always add one i guess
<gnomefreak> bug 100000
<ubotu> Malone bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> someone have a firefox bug handy?
<gnomefreak> eh this should work well enough
<gnomefreak> ok good that bug *is* fixed :)
<asac> hey
<asac> gnomefreak: pong
<asac> will spin stuff first thing next morning
<gnomefreak> asac: please dont yet
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> we have issues
<asac> which ones?
<gnomefreak> new firefox isnt bringing in libnspr4-0d and is needed to run. can fix if needed by adding it to depends (unless yu have a better way)
<asac> no ... should automatically happen
<gnomefreak> and im not sure if 2.0.0.3 had icon in upper left corner but 3.0 does how hard for us to add that to the new 2.0.0x
<asac> as you said by ${shlibs:Depends}
<gnomefreak> yes but its not
<asac> yeah ... icon i probably missed
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: needed to install it
<asac> gnomefreak: you sure you spun with latest libnspr-dev installed?
<asac> if you build with old one it will end up without depend
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> im positive
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<asac> good :)
<gnomefreak> cant remember if i built it in chroot or not
<gnomefreak> not good
<asac> respin with right -dev packages (e.g. for nss as well) should help
<gnomefreak> it had to have been
<asac> its not a problem
<asac> just bump version to mt2
<gnomefreak> can i spin it without libnspr4-dev?
<asac> no
<asac> you need both
<gnomefreak> than it was spun with highest version
<asac> otherwise you will end up without dependency
<asac> you can spin with libnspr-dev
<gnomefreak> in main system libnspr4-dev: Installed: (none)
<asac> which would result in the behaviour we have
<asac> e.g. its wrong
<gnomefreak> so i had to have built it in chroot and it has right version
<asac> just prune libnspr-dev from your chroot forever :)
<asac> i bet if you build it with libnspr4-dev and libnss3-dev installed it should work
<asac> but if it doesn't i will have to look into it
<asac> might be something tricky
<asac> what is in Build-Depends?
<gnomefreak> libnss3-0d but no libnspr
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<asac> in Build-Depends?
<gnomefreak> i dont know
<asac> there should be -dev
<gnomefreak> ok hold on ill check
<asac> btw, if tbird has right depends
<gnomefreak> libnss3-dev, libnspr4-dev
<asac> you still have build source tree?
<gnomefreak> libnss3-dev: Installed: 3.11.5-1ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> maybe run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc and see if dependencies are recognized well
<asac> libnspr4-dev not installed?
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-dev: Installed: 4.6.6-1ubuntu0.mt1
<gnomefreak> sorry i had to log into chroot
<asac> ok ... if those are installed, maybe respin and see if problem is gone
<gnomefreak> lol ok
<gnomefreak> are you spinning enigmail?
<gnomefreak> oh and mozilla-thunderbird doesnt install due to depends
<gnomefreak> they are held back because it depends on thunderbird
<gnomefreak> install thunderbird it goes away
<gnomefreak> ok ill respin tonight see what happens
<gnomefreak> ok mt.2 is building
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> it is final
* gnomefreak saves final until gutsy is open with enough in it
* gnomefreak off while this builds
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-19
<asac> you can also package final as rc2
<asac> e.g. by choosig proper name in changelog and rename downloaded tarball properly e.g. 1.99....
<asac> but no need to hurry
<asac> its probably the same
<asac> anyway
<gnomefreak> ill worry about that tomorrow or later.
* gnomefreak gone for night
<asac> sure
<asac> night
<asac> me asleep how too
<gnomefreak> @ france
<gnomefreak> @now france
<gnomefreak> @now france
<gnomefreak> remind me how much i hate these long ass nights
<gnomefreak> @now paris
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Paris: April 19 2007, 03:05:23 - Next meeting: Development Team in 13 hours 54 minutes
<asac> ok i am going through major upgrade of my gateway server here ... if i never come up you know that sarge->etch upgrade did kill me :)
<AlexLatchford> How do I retrace a crash report on my own system?
<AlexLatchford> getting a segfault when running a java applet
<hjmf> AlexLatchford: use either apport-retrace or gdb with debugging packages installed
<hjmf> for the later: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-523978f1f3009b1b57ef020d5e3ff8674e737f41
<AlexLatchford> ta
<hjmf> asac: I did that migration (was sid->etch) last weekend and it worked like a charm! :)
<hjmf> ofcourse from sid to etch was a full reinstall of system related files
<hjmf> I'll never go again to unstable on the server :)
<gnomefreak> sorry for the down time repos should be back up now
<gnomefreak> with hofully fixed firefox
<gnomefreak> someone ping me when he gets back if he does
<hjmf> gnomefreak: have you packaged thunderbird 2.0? If so you might want to answer Bug #107691 ;)
<ubotu> Malone bug 107691 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 is out of the oven" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107691
<gnomefreak> ty
<hjmf> k )
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt give repo yet because i might be upgrading it soon and dont want them to try and get it before hand
<hjmf> when I have some time I have to test your builds, promised :)
<hjmf> s/I/I'll/g
<gnomefreak> :) take your time there is a problem with firefox2.0.0.3 in my repos atm
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, I did dist-upgrade and got an upgrade for firefox and firefox-gnome-support or something like that but now my IceApe wont startup :/
<gnomefreak> ideinstall libnspr4-0d
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: install ^^^
<IdleOne> ok
<gnomefreak> iceape hasnt changed here
<IdleOne> btw when we going to stop getting the untrusted package warnings?
<gnomefreak> the problem with firefox atm is its not grabbing that package as a depend and it should. but since the new packaging of firefox its a bit different than adding a depend
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: nothing atm
<gnomefreak> that will hopfully be fixed shortly
<gnomefreak> shortly == 2 weeks or so
<IdleOne> ok cool. I know you are working hard on this and it isnt easy. thanks for the hard work you guys do 
<IdleOne> btw thanks for the hint on libnspr4-0d fixed my iceape issue
<gnomefreak> yw. i would like to get firefox fixed thunderbid updated and gutsy chroot and repo open than ill worry about key ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox still doesnt grab libnspr-0d and we need to make mozilla-thunderbird upgrade to thunderbird as it doesnt do it now.
<asac> damn this upgrade costed my about half the day
<gnomefreak> im not saying today (since i have alot of work to do on someones pc
<gnomefreak> asac: it fudged system?
<asac> what version has mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> is there an epoch ?
<asac> no ... network cards switched
* gnomefreak doesnt know what an epoch is
<asac> e.g. what was eth0 because eth1
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and other way around
<gnomefreak> that can burn up hours
<asac> then there was some wierd thing about setting broadcast address in interfaces
<asac> destroying the routing
<asac> problem was the system has no monitor
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird in feisty 1.5.0.10 i think to the 1.99-rc1
<gnomefreak> it depends on thunderbird but thunderbirdd wont be installed
<asac> is there a typo somewhere?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not that i saw
<asac> but you can install by hand (e.g. mozilla-thunderbird + thunderbird)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i installed thunderbird by hand
<gnomefreak> i can install mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> by hand
<asac> gnomefreak: there is no thunderbird
<asac> in your archive
<asac> ah sorry
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> sure there is
* gnomefreak just installed it ;)
<asac> i have to do lots of clean ups ... will try to figure out
<gnomefreak> when installing thunderbird The following packages will be REMOVED: language-support-en mozilla-thunderbird mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail mozilla-thunderbird-inspector mozilla-thunderbird-typeaheadfind thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<asac> if i have a fix ... i will push to bzr
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> take your time ill be out most of the day
<asac> that is because of locales
<asac> you won't upgrade automatically because of that
<gnomefreak> ah might be
<asac> so no problem
<asac> as long as it upgrades in chroot when no locales are installed
<asac> then good
<gnomefreak> cool and i dont know the problem with firefox other than its not grabbing the needed package
<asac> ok
* gnomefreak didnt try in chroot
<asac> does it grab libnss3 ?
<asac> or doesn't depend on any?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gnomefreak> it depends on libnss3 so should grab it
<gnomefreak> ^^ in control
<gnomefreak> but no mention of libnspr4-0d in control
<gnomefreak> let me downgrade and try firefox without libnss
<asac> hmm
<asac> it has libnss3-0d
<gnomefreak> thats why i was thinking of adding libnspr4-0d to depedns list
<gnomefreak> its the quick fix if shlibs should grab it and its not (i couldnt find where that is defined on what shlib looks)
<asac> yes
<asac> i see the problem
<asac> nspr needs an epoch
<asac> add a 1: before the version of nspr in changelog
<asac> i will create a branch for that
<asac> debian hasn't this problem so they don't need the epoch
<asac> hmmm
<asac> bullshit
<gnomefreak> for nss and nspr?
<asac> gnomefreak: there should be a transitional package libnspr-dev
<asac> produces
<asac> produced
<asac> when building nspr
<asac> where is it?
<asac> its not in your archive
<gnomefreak> whats the name of it
<asac> libnspr-dev
<gnomefreak> thats not in repo?
<asac> there are libnspr4-dev libnspr-dev
<asac> latter is not in your repo
<asac> at least apt-cache show doesn't show it
<gnomefreak> it didnt build on
<gnomefreak> one
<gnomefreak> looking in the folder
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-dev is only -dev file in there
<gnomefreak> s/file/package
<gnomefreak> nss didnt build one either (if that is a problem)
<gnomefreak> control file doesnt list one (should it?)
<asac> ok got yes
<asac> right
<asac> i am looking
<asac> will take some time i guess
<asac> have to do house cleaning now ... and then talk to customer
<gnomefreak> thats file i have to go anyway
<gnomefreak> s/file/fine
<gnomefreak> ill cu later
<asac> gnomefreak: what depends does firefox have on libnss3-0d ... which version is shown for you?
<asac> there might be some confusion as there exist libnspr4-dev and libnss3-dev in universe
<asac> those are from xulrunner and are version 1.8.xx
<asac> you have to be sure that you build with your latest libs
<asac> :
<asac> its version 4.4.6 or something
<asac> i will add a >= 4.0 to build-depends so it gets more safe ... but it should work if you build with 4.4
<asac> hmm
<asac> somehow libnss3-0d has not the libnspr4-0d dependency it should have
<gnomefreak> build-deps are libnss3-dev, libnspr4-dev i will look at reg deps
<gnomefreak> libnss3-0d (>= 1.8.0.10) is it
<asac> i found the bug
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> oh adn thunderbird needs an icon
<gnomefreak> guess i could see if they were included
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> easy enough :)
<gnomefreak> i have some pretty cool mozilla icons that i like (thinks thunderbirds can be a bit different though)
<gnomefreak> looks like its gonna be a week or so before i can build gutsy chroot
<asac> ok
<asac> pushing
<asac> you need to respin everything :)
<asac> first libnspr4
<asac> then libnss
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> you just need to update nspr from bzr
<gnomefreak> those the only 2 for respin firefox and freinds too?
<asac> right
<asac> you are lucky
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> just need to respin nspr and nss
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> firefox already has libnss as dependency
<asac> which will now pull in libnspr4-0d
<gnomefreak> ok cool :)
<asac> anyway ... eventually firefox should be respun ... but that can probably wait till next update
<asac> gnomefreak: just do a bzr pull
<gnomefreak> bzr merge?
<asac> if you do merge you always would need to commit afterwards
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> pull is better if you don't do checkins on your own
<asac> it automatically commits stuff
<asac> to your local branch
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> no changes to nss?
<asac> no
<asac> problem is due to nspr only
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> no need to update-orig?
<gnomefreak> its building
<gnomefreak> ill have them uploaded my morning
<gnomefreak> s/my/by
<AlexLatchford> grr.. fucking openoffice
<AlexLatchford> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<AlexLatchford> need to roll back libhunspell..
<gnomefreak> roll back i doubt but honestly OO.o is a bitch to build from what i hear
<asac> hmmm our hunspell causing this?
<asac> probably just a respin
<asac> with new hunspell
<asac> give it a try :-D
<asac> takes a few hours i guess though
<gnomefreak> of course ;)
<gnomefreak> give me more than a few hours please
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> nvm its all good
<asac> gnomefreak: please push nspr and nss :)
<asac> then i can finally spin
<gnomefreak> asac: working on it
<asac> :)
<asac> good
<asac> nspr version is already good
<asac> no need to change changelog
<asac> i already did that
<asac> for mozillateam
<gnomefreak> i saw that should i push nss to mt2?
<AlexLatchford> hmm, you guys screwed my OOo.. *evils*
<gnomefreak> hint testing repo
<AlexLatchford> :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<AlexLatchford> yeah suppose
<asac> no
<AlexLatchford> I wasn;t aware that hunspell was used across, the lot.. but meh oh well
<asac> why do you ask gnomefreak ... i just told "no need to change" ... :)
<gnomefreak> i know :(
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> im doing like 15 things at once
<asac> yeah ... multitasking
<asac> AlexLatchford: previously all linked statically
<AlexLatchford> There an easy to rollback linhunspell?
<AlexLatchford> easy way*
<gnomefreak> hmmmm nspr doesnt need libnspr4-dev to build
<asac> AlexLatchford: is ther libhunspell somewhere in /usr/lib/openoffice/
<asac> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: hey ... makes sense, right?
<asac> it produces it
<gnomefreak> again nvm wrong chroot
<asac> ok
<AlexLatchford> Dont think so
<AlexLatchford> http://groups.google.co.uk/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/6bb585843ef36dc0/455102af44fafff7?lnk=gst&q=%23416711&rnum=1#455102af44fafff7
<AlexLatchford> Same error message I am receiving though
<asac> interesting
<asac> did we include inofficial hunspell?
<asac> apparently
<asac> AlexLatchford: you see what version is currently in archive?
<AlexLatchford> 1.1.5.-6
<asac> in feisty?
<gnomefreak> 1.1.5-6 in my repo
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> 1.1.4-7
<gnomefreak> in feisty repo
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
<asac> thats bad
<AlexLatchford> So it is a Mozilla Specific bug
<asac> we included an inoffical version and now debian maintainer did not bump library version
<asac> thus it goes unseen
<gnomefreak> it could be yes since they all need to be built on new hunspell
<asac> AlexLatchford: nothing mozilla specific
<AlexLatchford> Hmm okay..
<asac> once libhunspell is synched to gutsy openoffice need a respin
<AlexLatchford> So 2.0.0.3-mt2 needs 1.1.5-6?
<AlexLatchford> or 3.x?
<asac> gnomefreak: did it fail to build with feisty hunspell?
<asac> i guess it should build against 1.1.4 as well
<gnomefreak> did what fail to build with fesitys?
<asac> i wasn't aware that we shipped the inofficial build as official in feisty
<gnomefreak> 1.1.4-7 == unofficial?
<asac> gnomefreak: why did we build latest hunspell on our own? because there was a versioned build-depends right?
<gnomefreak> yes i think so
<asac> hmmm ... i guess we could build for latest feisty version as well
<asac> which is not true for debian
<asac> as it never had 1.1.4
<gnomefreak> repo is going down for a few
<asac> k
<AlexLatchford> So is there a way tonight I can get my OOo back?
<gnomefreak> install feistys version by using apt-get isntall hunspell=1.4... whatever it is
<AlexLatchford> ta
<gnomefreak> as soon as asac tells me what it is ill respin it if that will fix anything
<AlexLatchford> :)
<gnomefreak> im uploading nss stuff atm
<AlexLatchford> (I really am like a Guinea pig)
<AlexLatchford> Good Job bud :)
* gnomefreak hasnt tried OO.o:(
<AlexLatchford> try it
<AlexLatchford> after typing anything it should crash
<gnomefreak> ty sorry for so many issues but we will get them worked out asap
<AlexLatchford> no problems bud, I currently am not doing much else
<AlexLatchford> may as well help test
<gnomefreak> this huspell issue will be fixed in gutsy as everyone will be using same version
<AlexLatchford> yeah sure
<AlexLatchford> Was that version needed for the 2.x or 3.x line of firefox?
* gnomefreak not thrilled at the toolchain in gutsy (what is talked about)
<gnomefreak> 2.0 i think
<asac> gnomefreak: either we should respin openoffice
<gnomefreak> 3.0 should be on something else but would have to look in changelog
<asac> or we should respin firefox with current feisty hunspell
<asac> you choose :)
<asac> i guess better respin with current feisty
<asac> at least for feisty repo
<gnomefreak> well that is screwed either way
<gnomefreak> firefox in testing repo == built on hunspell (was whole point of adding it?)
<gnomefreak> OO.o is a bitch
* gnomefreak never tried it personally
<AlexLatchford> :)
<gnomefreak> well no you added other stuff to ff in testing repo like patch system
<gnomefreak> right?
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1)  not good
<gnomefreak> thats iceape
<gnomefreak> i would have to rebuild everything with feistys version
<asac> yes ... thats the reason why
<asac> you can use feisty version in there
<asac> e.g. 1.1.4-someting
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> then remove hunspell from your archive
<gnomefreak> just change control file i hope
<asac> and respin ffox + iceape + tbird :)
<asac> yes change control for iceape
<asac> ffox should have unversioned dependency i guess
<gnomefreak> can i unversion iceape adn tb?
<asac> Build-Depends?
<gnomefreak> although it doesnt matter
<asac> no please use version that is currently in feisty as lower bound
<gnomefreak> no depends
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> don't do anything in depends
<asac> there should be no reference in debian/control to hunspell ... except for build-depends, right?
<gnomefreak> not looking right now but give me a minute ill let you know
<gnomefreak> your right
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~jonzep
<asac> he is in mozillateam
<gnomefreak> now people that use repo need to remove hunspell/install feistys version
<asac> haven't seen anything from him
<asac> but he has high karma
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats not a problem
* gnomefreak doesnt know him
<gnomefreak> ok ill rebuild everything and pull hunspell from repos?
<gnomefreak> does that sound like best way?
<gnomefreak> well i think its best this way as long as you agree
<AlexLatchford> woops OOo fixed
<AlexLatchford> (rolled back libhunspell)
<AlexLatchford> woop even
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: it will be fixed everything will depend on the version you now have installed
<AlexLatchford> coolio
<AlexLatchford> at least I still have the data
<AlexLatchford> thought the file I was working on was corrupt
<AlexLatchford> is a bit of coursework, 82 pages long thus far lol
<gnomefreak> removed doing all the release shit now
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<gnomefreak> will rebuild ff first
<gnomefreak> hopfully will have atleast ff done tonight
<AlexLatchford> man you are a work horse
<AlexLatchford> if there is anything I can do, gimme a shout..
<AlexLatchford> (I can usually follow instructions :))
<gnomefreak> asac: repo should be up and ready for you. you had wanted nss and nspr for something
<asac> yes
<asac> i will spin all now
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> im downgrading huspell to respin
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> im bumping mt versions on the packages up one
* gnomefreak needs to keep track of all these buildfs
<gnomefreak> ubuntu repos are slow as shit still
<gnomefreak> libhunspell-dev (>= 1.1.4-7) is now depends on iceape
<gnomefreak> than again there is a good change it wont be done tonight
* gnomefreak wonders what kind of lag i will have running to builds at once
<gnomefreak> im gonna try 2 builds at once so to cut down on lag im gonna walk away from pc
<gnomefreak> there iceape and ff 2.0.0.3 started to build
<gnomefreak> cu
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: btw no thunderbird doesnt touch your profile so everything stays. you may want to find icon in /usr/share/thunderbird/icons you should beable to copy one to /usr/share/pixmaps with sudo and use it :)
<gnomefreak> you will need icon for launcher on panel if you use one. change command to launch to thunderbird
<gnomefreak> and i have enigmail for it just not sure how to build from xpi (dont htink i can)
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> I will give it a spin sometime tomorrow then
<gnomefreak> yeah wait for me to rebuild it
<gnomefreak> ill let you know when
<gnomefreak> i would like to get the transition smoother if possible and maybe upgrade it to final release if asac thinks we can
<gnomefreak> that would entail adding locales :(
<gnomefreak> anyway im off for now i got both building
<asac> gnomefreak: looks like you have messed up iceape build again
<asac> you did not build orig.tar.gz
<asac> diff.gz
<gnomefreak> huh?
<gnomefreak> sure i did
<asac> ok i wait till it finishes
<gnomefreak> im building mt6 atm but it paused at dpkg-source: building iceape using existing iceape_1.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: building iceape in iceape_1.1.1-3.mt6.diff.gz
<gnomefreak> for a while
<asac> yes
<asac> sorry
<asac> its all fine
<asac> its mt5 though
<gnomefreak> yeah im running mt6 for the huspell change
<asac> hmm ... but firefox is fine, right?
<asac> then i will go ffox
<asac> mt2
<asac> and -trunk
<gnomefreak> brb gonna restart irssi so i can get channels in order. i havent rebuilt trunk im re running firefox with old hunspall installed
<gnomefreak> should i rebuild trunk?
<gnomefreak> only things that have been done so fare have been rebuilt uploaded nss nspr and pulled hunspell out of repos
<gnomefreak> far*
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> no -trunk has not yet changed
<gnomefreak> ok
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: are all these in revision control, eg bzr branches?
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: ther eis a branch for rc1
* gnomefreak doesnt have any cpu left to do much with atm
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: Admiral_Chicago are either of you here?
<AlexLatchford> Yep
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: if you get time can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion for 2.0
<ajmitch> if tb2 will use mozldap 6.x, it'd be better to use it in a separate package (which I've done)
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: will add to the todo list
<gnomefreak> ty
<AlexLatchford> Added.
<ajmitch> as well as svrcore, but I can't recall what else uses that
<gnomefreak> i will talk to asac about it in morning, he makes final call on it.
<gnomefreak> he should be sleeping if not should be soon (hint stop working late if you can)
<gnomefreak> this will be my last late night for a while they are burning me out
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: ty
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: I will try to get to it over the weekend
<asac> ajmitch: so you have mozldap source package ready?
<asac> somewhere in bzr?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: when ever its not important i was asked about it though and it doesnt look like i will get to it this week
<ajmitch> excluding minor things like debian/copyright & some useful descriptions, sure
<ajmitch> not in bzr yet though it should be
<ajmitch> not ITP'd yet, I really should get onto that as well
<ajmitch> asac: would svrcore be useful as well?
<asac> ajmitch: you/we need to fix thunderbird code as welll ... looks not like you can configure it to use system mozldap that easily
<ajmitch> wonderful
<ajmitch> at least mozldap uses pkg-config (borrowed from fedora)
<asac> wonderful? thought its bad news :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure it won't be hard ;)
<asac> thats good news :)
<asac> in mozilla configure in there is if test "$MOZ_LDAP_XPCOM"; then
<asac> ...
<asac> there is currently
<asac> LDAP_LIBS='-L${DIST}/bin -L${DIST}/lib -lldap50 -llber50 -lprldap50'
<asac> so if --with-system-ldap is given it should probably by
<ajmitch> right, what version of thunderbird is that for?
<asac> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(LDAP, ...
<asac> 2.0
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> so it's still using the old version
<asac> is 6 from trunk?
<ajmitch> I'd presume so
<asac> apparently yes ... can you build ldap 5 same way?
<ajmitch> it's a separate tarball now
<ajmitch> it should be possible, if I can make them not conflict
<asac> you can make libmozldap5-0 and libmozldap6-0 i guess
<ajmitch> yes, there are some additional tools
<asac> what packages do you squeze out of current source?
<ajmitch> currently libmozldap6, libmozldap-bin & libmozldap-dev
<asac> ok ... did you fix soname ?
<ajmitch> followed SONAME pattern of libnss3, etc
<asac> mozilla usually has no good soname
<asac> yes ... libnss3 is bad
<asac> we now use libnss3-0d
<ajmitch> ah right
<asac> since we do it proper :)
<ajmitch> probably good to use libmozldap6-0d then
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> more -0d packages :(
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: more broken upstreams
<asac> you think it might be worth naming the tools libmozldap6-bin ?
<ajmitch> hm
<asac> e.g. so we can have libmozldap5-bin installed at same time?
<asac> -dev is good imo
<ajmitch> currently I don't have the tools even included
<asac> so what is in -bin ?
<asac> still "the future" :)
<ajmitch> seems to be, I shoudl have checked it further
<asac> what tools are in there?
<asac> .e.g what will be in there ;) ?
<ajmitch> little things like ldapdelete, ldappasswd, ldapsearch
<asac> ITP ... debian?
<ajmitch> todo
<asac> if you package mozilla stuff for debian please set maintainer to pkg-mozilla-maintainers@... and you as uploader
<asac> we do so for everything that is new :)
<ajmitch> ok
<asac> and at best commit to svn.debian.org/pkg-mozilla ...
<asac> your debian directory
<ajmitch> which means I'd have to join the team
<asac> look of what is in there atm
<asac> sure
<asac> if you need access just let me know
<ajmitch> sigh, another team
* ajmitch seems to collect them
<ajmitch> heh, jordi is an admin
<ajmitch> wonderful
<ajmitch> he was my AM
<asac> yeah ... jordi is not active though
<asac> if you have something you want to commit, I will set you up
<ajmitch> ok, I'll get this changed & ready
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: going for DD?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-20
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: been one for a couple of years
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> crazy :) has alioth been back-upped?
<asac> i was admin :) ... now i am developer ;) and jordi and loic were out afaik
<ajmitch> alioth has had plenty of db problems
<asac> yeah looks like
<asac> maybe what we see now is just a static copy of some state :)
<asac> click on any link that needs db access
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> old alioth db was restored back in feb
<ajmitch> so a backup from november
<ajmitch> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2007/02/msg00015.html
<asac> yeah
<asac> but db is again broken apparently
<ajmitch> that's usual :)
<asac> ajmitch: you have ldap6 package somewhere?
<asac> would like to see what happens if i build tbird 2.0 against it :)
<ajmitch> only at home
<ajmitch> it'll break
<asac> who knows :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure it will :)
<asac> why so sure?
<ajmitch> you want source package?
<asac> yes thats enough
<ajmitch> dget http://ajmitch.net.nz/debuild/ubuntu/fds/mozldap_6.0.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ajmitch> hopefully there'll be a good chance it works
* ajmitch spent enough time on it to get fds working & not much more :)
<asac> works == builds ... or runs?
<asac> is orig unmodified upstream orig?
<ajmitch> ought to be
<asac> ok change build-depends to libnss3-dev and libnspr4-dev
<asac> you gt them from our preview archive :)
<ajmitch> great
<asac> and use --with-system-nss --with-system-nspr
<asac> instead of -inc et al
<gnomefreak> fx is almost done but i think i will upload tomorrow along with iceape
<ajmitch> asac: you presume the makefile is sane?
<asac> yes
<asac> it works on most now
<asac> if its broken we should fix it :)
<ajmitch> the pkg-config file will most likely need fixed as well for versions
<asac> if see no pkg-config file in source
<asac> for mozldap
<ajmitch> correct
<asac> no pc$ nor pc.in$
<ajmitch> I borrowed it from the fedora .spec
<ajmitch> mozilla/directory/c-sdk/mozldap.pc.in
<asac> ok
<asac> anyway -dev package depends on pkg-config
<asac> why?
<ajmitch> there are of course all the .ex junk templates still lying around
<asac> ajmitch: why isn't that pc.in file here?
<asac> ah it is
<asac> wierd
<asac> i grepped for pc.in$
<asac> didn't get result
<ajmitch> isn't that usual to depend on pkg-config if you supply a .pc ?
<asac> no
<asac> its not essential
<ajmitch> I've seen a number of other packages do it
<asac> if a package needs pkg-config during build it needs to build-depend
<asac> only valid reason would be if they use
<asac> pkg-config from within an old-style config script
<asac> e.g. if nspr-config would just call pkg-config nspr
<asac> or something alike
<asac> otherwise I think its a bug
<gnomefreak> asac: does this mean your updating bzr when you are finished?
<asac> when?
<gnomefreak> for tb2 i saw something that you were gonna test it
<gnomefreak> somewhere ^^^ up there
<asac> ah ... no its for future
<asac> not atm
<asac> i will play around
<ajmitch> btw, for pkg-mozilla svn do you use mergeWithUpstream & various things with svn-buildpackage?
<asac> not more
<asac> ajmitch: due to the size of mozilla sources we just have debian/ dir in repo
<ajmitch> makes sense
<asac> and provide rules target to build new orig.tar.gz
* gnomefreak loves that
<asac> ajmitch: unfortunately we have still 2 approaches
<asac> 1: embedded tarball
<asac> 2: extracted tarball
<asac> all things that i initially packaged have embedded
<asac> all that mike packaged have extracted
<asac> point is that mike chose that way because eric hates debian/patches dir and even more embedded tarball
<asac> so it was a compromise to use extracted source + debian/patches
<gnomefreak> seems like it would be more work that way
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno ... i like tarballs :)
<asac> now with latest packages you can develop in built-tree like you develop in extracted dir ... so i see no reason not to ship embedded tarball
<asac> at least for huge code-base things like thunderbird, firefox et al
<asac> nspr and nss i am fine with extracted layout
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> a bit unhappy about iceape using that layout though
<ajmitch> hard choices to make :)
<gnomefreak> asac: well can we change it?
<asac> we could, but that would mean we maintain alone ... not based on debian
<gnomefreak> ah
<ajmitch> and that would cause a lot of pain for little gain
<gnomefreak> we are doing it for ff and tb arent we?
<gnomefreak> since debian only uses them as transitional packages
<asac> yes
<asac> debian does not ship them
<asac> they only have icedove and iceweasel and its a strategical decision to ship firefox and thunderbird in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i really hope it works for us though
<asac> it works :)
<asac> thats why i am here ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont see many differences in ff and iceweasle other than little UI changes
* gnomefreak needs spellcheck or irssi
<ajmitch> asac: you were approved for core-dev, right?
<asac> y
<ajmitch> good, it's rather inconvenient to have to get sponsors :)
<rhelmer> debian packages of mozilla apps are not really ideal :/
* gnomefreak goes to dinner
<rhelmer> would be better to get patches upstream and the debian ones aren't really acceptable
<asac> ha
<asac> wrong i guess :)
<rhelmer> mconnor disagreeing with the debian patches was one of the triggers for the whole iceweasel thing
<rhelmer> the icon/trademark thing came later and is more murky imho
<asac> yeah ... but be assured the only reason why debian had to go the iceweasel way was that mofo didn't allow to ship firefox as firefox if not the icon is shipped
<asac> it was the only reason ... though discussion was triggered by patch review
<rhelmer> yeah i understand, i think it's weird that debian has similar trademark and an official logo though :)
<asac> we negotiated and the only unsolvable point was icon ... so it didn't make sense to do other things
<rhelmer> i think the reasoning makes sense
<asac> same as always ... existing examples of licensing problem justify to make a rule out of it
<asac> don't justify
<rhelmer> yeah i understand wanting the freedom to change whatever and allow others to easily make derivatives
<asac> e.g. if you have package in debian under license X for some time ... then people find its (a little bit) non-free, package will usually not be removed, but license problem is tried to be resolved
<asac> however new packages with that license won't be accepted
<asac> debian shipped firefox/mozilla/thunderbird for years with not dfsg compatible sources
<asac> because of good faith as mozilla was constantly working to fix these non-free bits
* ajmitch is currently on an etch box right now, it's a little strange seeing iceweasel & icedove
<asac> gnomefreak: all should be in binary-amd64
<gnomefreak> ok ill look and do release crap
<asac> gnomefreak: we probably need binary-all
<asac> where we put the _all debs
<asac> look ... you will see
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> there are currently duplicates i guess
<asac> iceape i will build tomorrow
<gnomefreak> iceape is building now
<gnomefreak> if we use it as is will apt grab from binary-64 for 64bit users
<gnomefreak> binary-all is gonna be huge
<gnomefreak> oh nvm you meant iceape64
* gnomefreak never thought of uploading .changes :(
<gnomefreak> i may do that just combine the 64 and i386 dir. tomorrow
<asac> ah ... don't upload changes
<asac> please remove them
<gnomefreak> cant do much of anything
<asac> no binary-all is only files that have _all.*deb
<asac> look at filenames
<asac> there are _i386*deb
<asac> _amd64*deb
<asac> and _all*deb
<gnomefreak> none of the 64 packages were seen by dpkg-scanpackages dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/ /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz but maybe because they are new no old ones are there
<gnomefreak> oh ok i see what your saying
<gnomefreak> mv Packages.gz dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/   isnt gonna work is it
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> maybe i need another release file for that
<asac> you have to generate with dpkg-scanpackages for each binary-XXX directory
<asac> not more
<asac> then from top create Release again
<asac> ok night
<gnomefreak> wait on the top release file it has i386 should i add amd64 after it
* gnomefreak figured out the dpkg-scanpackages after looking at command
<gnomefreak> ok should be done please test in morning since you will be here long before i get up im sure
<asac> gnomefreak: looks good ... building tbird ... iceape mt6 still not there though ... night
<asac> there is a diff.gz leftover in binary-amd64
<asac> can be removed i guess
<gnomefreak> im uploading all tomorrow morning im building tb right now
<gnomefreak> nigyht
<DarkMageZ> any chance of someone having a look @ launchpad bug #34582?
<ubotu> Malone bug 34582 in firefox "right clicking switches page direction." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34582
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: tomorrow if i get time
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt bump tb version up will it still update to the new one or should i change it from thunderbird_1.99.rc1+2.0-1 to thunderbird_1.99.rc1+2.0-2?
<gnomefreak> and yes its extreamly early
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: a bit early for you to be up no?
<AlexLatchford> could say the same for you
<AlexLatchford> been up all night?
<gnomefreak> yeah it is
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i slept about 4 hours
<AlexLatchford> Heh, fair enough
<AlexLatchford> anyone heard from David?
<gnomefreak> been trying to get everything built. last i saw of him he unsubscribed from one of the mailing lists
<AlexLatchford> which one?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember it was about a week ago
<gnomefreak> i think bugs
<AlexLatchford> Hmm, he hasn't posted to the list in a month
<AlexLatchford> He is still subscribed to the wiki changes I see
<gnomefreak> last i heard his dad died so it may be a while before we see him
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: up all night doing some school work
<Admiral_Chicago> got a presentation this afternoon
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: sorry to hear that
<Admiral_Chicago> yea...not too happy about that
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
* gnomefreak taking a break today i hope <hint> dont find anymore bugs today>
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, oh but that bug i mentioned 6 hours ago :(
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: as soon as i can i will look at it
<Admiral_Chicago> so why are you up this late?
<DarkMageZ> 7:27pm here
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: April 20 2007, 04:27:15 - Next meeting: Support Team in 1 day
<gnomefreak> 5:28am here :(
<gnomefreak> been up for about 2 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> yea...
* gnomefreak up fixing big bug
<Admiral_Chicago> the hunspell one?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> had to rebuild everything that depended on it
<Admiral_Chicago> yea I *just* changed my version
<gnomefreak> i started fixing this at around 3pm yesterday
<DarkMageZ> i'm thinking of building firefox against qt instead of gtk to see if that affects my bug
* gnomefreak thanks AlexLatchford 
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkMageZ: that would be a tall order
<gnomefreak> it maybe a libgtk/libqt bug but i would need to look at it. i need about another 30-60 minutes before i can get to it
<DarkMageZ> yes, but darkmagez is already being supervised by sane people. if this causes darkmagez to snap. then the proper authorities will be alerted. *nod*
<gnomefreak> ok everything should be fixed now
<gnomefreak> testing atm
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you still here?
<kuno_> hi. i downloaded the tar.gz file for thunderbird 2. what do i need to do in order to install it on edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, AlexLatchford did we do TBNewVersion
<Admiral_Chicago> kuno_: give us a second
<Admiral_Chicago> kuno_: the easiest way would be to open up a terminal and type something like sudo mkdir /opt/Thundbird && mv *.tar.gz
<Admiral_Chicago> extract it in that folder (with root privelages)
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: that is not firefox issue. if you right click on bottom dont move the mouse adn you will see right about where curser is (is page direction) so slow down your mouse speed (i think its possible)
<Admiral_Chicago> and then make a link there
* gnomefreak has tb2
<gnomefreak> in repo :)
<Admiral_Chicago> kuno_: i'm making it too complicated. listen to gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The mozilla-testing repo can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<kuno_> i'll try
<gnomefreak> install package named thunderbird
<kuno_> but tb2 is not testing any more
<gnomefreak> kuno_: it is for feisty
<gnomefreak> kuno_: seeing as its not in feisty
<gnomefreak> will be updated to final as soon as i can get to it
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, if replicated exactly right. without moving the mouse. a single right click can change the page direction.
<Admiral_Chicago> kuno_: it is for us (Mozilla Team) to have the latest releases to test and do work on bugs
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: not here is doesnt
<Admiral_Chicago> afak
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, what gnome/gtk theme are you using?
<kuno_> gnomefreak: but can i install it from that repo on edgy without problems?
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik and afk
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: its custom
<gnomefreak> kuno_: no
<gnomefreak> kuno_: that is not build for edgy
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, i noticed that some themes don't trigger it. try the human theme by ubuntu
<kuno_> gnomefreak: understand. i'll try Admiral_Chicago's way
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: i believe we know about this bug already. i will ask asac when he gets here but im sure ive seen this before
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: AlexLatchford said he would update wiki sometime this weekend
* gnomefreak asked him to do it lastnight when he had time
<Admiral_Chicago> I saw that last night,wasn't sure if he got around to it
<gnomefreak> i need to find updated changelog to trunk build :(
<gnomefreak> upstream
<Admiral_Chicago>  crap, time to go back to work
<gnomefreak> have fun
* gnomefreak hoping to take a half day off these last 2 weeks have been 17+ hour days
<gnomefreak> is LP really slow for anyone else?
<Admiral_Chicago> not here
<gnomefreak> your using feistys firefox?
<kuno_> Admiral_Chicago: Where should I make a link from?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> kuno_: explain please
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: i think he means sym links
<Admiral_Chicago> ah
<kuno_> further up, i asked about installation of tb2, and you said, i should make a new directory, decompress tb2 and link there
* Admiral_Chicago needs to restart KDM...
* gnomefreak found out why its so damn slow
<Admiral_Chicago> kuno_: I mean link your accounts there or something. not sure how TB handles that, I don't use TB at all.
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm pretty sure you can bring your old profile
<kuno_> they said so
<kuno_> i'll see
<Admiral_Chicago> and rederict your launcher to point to /opt/Thunderbird/thunderbird.sh or however it runs
<kuno_> ok
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm it seems to be alpha 4 :)
* DarkMageZ has started compiling firefox trunk with QT
<asac_> sorry i don't think that i can contribute in a useful way today ... i am suffering under some flu with bad headaches
<gnomefreak> asac: how you feeling?
<gnomefreak> asac: anyway im still in and out today. ping me if you need anything
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: thank you and your approved
<bluekuja> thanks a lot gnomefreak :)
<bluekuja> my work will be more for testing and bugs triaging
<bluekuja> and if you need some wiki
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> that works perfect
<bluekuja> happy to be in!
<gnomefreak> happy to have you.
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: just a warning today is a slow day for everyone afaik. me and asac have put in 16+ hour days the past couple of weeks
<bluekuja> oh ok np :)
<bluekuja> anyway if someone need something, feel free to pm me everytime you see me on
<gnomefreak> since im taking part of the weekend off and i have 2 days next week i may not be here much im updating firefox-trunk in repos tonight. should be done within 12-24 hours that includes update to repo.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-21
<DarkMageZ> asac, hey, i've been attempting to build firefox-trunk against QT. but the configure keeps on crying about needing atleast version 3.2.0 of QT, i've added ", qt3-dev-tools, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers, libqt3-mt, qt3-apps-dev" to the control files. so that should be providing QT 3.3.7
<DarkMageZ> asac, you don't happen to know how/where gnomefreak gets his browser-snapshot.tar.bz2 files? unfortunantly i've found something really nasty in the current one which i hope is fixed in the latest
<DarkMageZ> i decided to rebuild gfreaks trunk package with glitz enabled. so i ended up having to rebuild the cairo packages with glitz enabled. but now all i get is this :( http://pastebin.ca/450922
<asac> DarkMageZ: from cvs
<asac> you can run debian/rules neworig to pull latest from CVS trunk
<asac> you have to change date encoded in changelog version
<asac> .... which is th edate used
<asac> for qt ... why do you think it works
<DarkMageZ> well, i know QT is likely to fail, but i don't think it should fail so early
<asac> afaik there has been some work on Qt a few years ago ... but then was abandoned ... anyway, I guess the version is not the problem
<asac> its how configure detects qt
<asac> probably they don't use pkg-config for that
<asac> so you might have to tweak configure options
<DarkMageZ> it was saying before that qt wasn't detected, then it said i needed a newer version
<asac> have you searched for qt in configure.in
<asac> please look in configure.in file and see how it detects it
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i get afew entries for QT_VERSION. they set the minimum version
<asac> if you paste the secion I can look
<DarkMageZ> asac, http://pastebin.ca/451138
<asac> and the section where MOZ_ENABLE_QT is set?
<asac> nevermind ... so how do you run configure?
<asac> btw, now that there exists gtk-qt-engine i don't see the benefit on building native qt ... except of course some overhead of gtk+ ... which is likely not a problem
<DarkMageZ> asac, i've stolen gfreaks firefox trunk and i've just added afew things. changed the default toolkit to qt
<DarkMageZ> asac, http://pastebin.ca/451147 (added to the bottom)
<asac> yeah .... you have to either set QTDIR
<asac> in environment
<asac> or --with-qt-dir i guess
<DarkMageZ> hmm, what should i be setting the qt dir to?
<asac> no idea ... paste a dpkg -L of the qt-dev package you installed
<asac> (sorry i don't use qt/kde)
<DarkMageZ> http://pastebin.ca/451153
<asac> QTINCDIR is bad in configure.in
<asac> you will have to patch it
<asac> to test you could create a symlink
<asac> /usr/include/qt -> /usr/include/qt3
<asac> gnomefreak: doing better ... just need to relax at weekend a bit I guess :)
<DarkMageZ> asac, line 4679?
<asac> DarkMageZ: better create a symlink for now
<asac> if you have success we can create a proper patch together
<asac> btw, why do you have qt3?
<DarkMageZ> i build under a pbuilder, never on my system and hacking the rules file to create a symlink isn't something i want to learn atm
<asac> isn't there qt4?
<asac> DarkMageZ: create a hook :)
<DarkMageZ> yeah, there's qt4, but kde3 uses qt3 while afew apps have been ported to qt4
<asac> man pbuilder
<asac> there is a default hookdir
<asac> should be set in /etc/pbuilder*
<asac> you can add a script there that creates the symlink
<DarkMageZ> or i can catch the output of diff and add the patch to the debian/patches directory
<asac> that's bad ... we have quilt patch management to do that more easily
<asac> ok
<asac> <diary>
<asac> go to extracted source dir (build-tree/mozilla)
<DarkMageZ> http://pastebin.ca/451159 ?
<asac> 2. create a new patch: quilt new qt-directory-fix
<asac> 3. add configure.in to be registered in that patch by: quilt add configure.in
<asac> 4. modify configure.in
<asac> 5. update patch by: quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> 6. create a new patch that will carry the configure updates: quilt new autoconf-update
<asac> 7. run autoconf: autoconf2.13
<asac> 6b. register configure with quilt: quilt add configure
<asac> 8. refresh autoconf-update patch: quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> 9. done -> rebuilt
<asac> </diary>
<asac> see 6b is before 7.
<asac> :)
<asac> actually all patches have one single autoconf-update ... if you ever add a new patch for configure.in you would update autoconf-update with all changes togeter (e.g. only one patch that carries the regenerated changes against upstream)
<asac> ... and yes, your change looks good ... just do it after you created quilt patch and you added configure.in to be tracked by that patch ... then refresh (see above)
<DarkMageZ> oh, that explains why i run the pbuilder. that some packages will go and make sure all patches are unapplied.
<asac> ?
<asac> is that a question/complaint?
<DarkMageZ> neither. more of a, oh that makes sence now type of thing
<asac> ok ... quilt is pretty amazing to what we do ... once you are used to it :)
<asac> hope my instruction above is good enough
<DarkMageZ> should work now that i've removed the --enable-svg (without having cairo)
<asac> if not, use --disable-svg
<DarkMageZ> k, qt fails due to a .h which appears to have been removed from trunk
* gnomefreak told you building it against qt qas gonna be a bitch ;)
<DarkMageZ> oh yeah. i know this :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have updated trunk should be uploaded over the weekend
* DarkMageZ has started compiling feisty's firefox against QT =D
* gnomefreak thinks it would have been easier to build a firefox-kde-support package
<gnomefreak> or sorry firefox-kde-intergration package
* gnomefreak wonders if we should add kde support package in firefox build for gutsy
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: did you have to drop the system-cario patch?
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, i dropped your trunk version entirely. i'm using feisty's firefox.
<gnomefreak> nevermind i already disabled it
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak has to remember to pull them out next update :(
<DarkMageZ> would your -kde-support package have QT? cause QT is just a bitch to get working
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: i doubt it
* gnomefreak knows how hard qt is
<DarkMageZ> what changes would it have then?
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: what changes would the kde-support package or the kde-intergration?
<DarkMageZ> both
<gnomefreak> support package should be fairly simple changes. the kde-intergration i believe kubuntu team would have to implement
<gnomefreak> but the support package wouldnt change gtk to qt
<gnomefreak> its more of the menus/icons and stuff
<DarkMageZ> ah
<DarkMageZ> maybe one of the QT experts could get QT working with firefox for the kde-integration package :)
<DarkMageZ> would be interesting to see
<gnomefreak> im not sure if they will but i will ask again next week
* gnomefreak noticed something wrong. asac when you get time ping me about changelog for thunderbird
<DarkMageZ> aww, ran into a bug in the actual QT mozilla code :( game over
<gnomefreak> that was bound to happen
<gnomefreak> ok bbl uploading updated trunk
* DarkMageZ sits here hitting the refresh button
<pochu> hi folks!
<pochu> I'm having a reproducible (here) crash in TB
<pochu> but I can't run it in gdb
<pochu> it complaints with: ""/usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird": not in executable format: File format not recognized"
<pochu> any idea?
<ajmitch> looks to be a script that takes debugging options
<ajmitch> mozilla-thunderbird -g -d gdb
<ajmitch> drops me into gdb
<pochu> gonna try
<pochu> ajmitch: works, ty!
<gnomefreak> when did someone build a -dbg package for thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ kind of helpfull when running gdb
<ajmitch> or mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym ddebs as supplied by pitti
<pochu> gnomefreak: there is one on pitti's repo
<pochu> yeah
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/108063
<ubotu> Malone bug 108063 in firefox "Firefox crashed when opening a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> Kmos: when people get to it they will get to it no need to post it we get emails on it
<Kmos> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> pochu: is it up to date?
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: we were unablet o due retraces
<gnomefreak> with it
<Kmos> any experimental tb2.0 for feisty ?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: when i update it ill let you know.
<pochu> tb2.0 is final, so no experimental :)
<Kmos> pochu: i mean the package
<gnomefreak> i will most likely get to it after gutsy opens
<Kmos> not the release
<gnomefreak> pochu: mines not final yet ;)
<gnomefreak> pochu: we have a few things to work out before i can update to final
<pochu> ah, ok
<pochu> gnomefreak: yeah, dbgsym is up-to-date
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<pochu> installing :)
<pochu> do I need to run this commands for tb crashes?:
<pochu> (gdb) handle SIG33 pass nostop noprint
<pochu> (gdb) set pagination 0
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> you can it doesnt hurt afaik
<pochu> ok
<pochu> that's from w.u.c
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> we have one set up for ff i dont think we did one for tb yet but we will
<pochu> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<pochu> [Switching to Thread -1221530864 (LWP 7377)] 
<pochu> 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<pochu> (gdb)
<pochu> not very useful :/
<gnomefreak> nope its not
<gnomefreak> the the symbols are not up to date with our thunderbird in feisty im betting
<pochu> they're 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3
<pochu> same as feisty
<pochu> http://pastebin.ca/451291
<gnomefreak> we have a package that works for them but you will have to wait till monday because i havent had time to work on bugs so im not sure wher eit is
<pochu> ok, will explain the crash:
<pochu> I had it some time ago: when changing from one folder to another which has a lot of mails (3000+) it crashes
<gnomefreak> pochu: file a bug :)
<pochu> so to investigate, last time I removed 2000+ mails, and then it didn't crash
<pochu> yeah :)
<pochu> gnomefreak: when I have a bt ;)
<gnomefreak> pochu: just attach the crash report
<gnomefreak> someone will retrace it and get the symbols
<gnomefreak> Kmos: add what version of ubuntu what version of ff and all extenstions and plugins you have installed (including themes)
<gnomefreak> to your bug report.
<Kmos> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> its taking way too long for me to ask that on a webpage since they are not opening fast enough for me since my bandwidth is under high load atm
<Kmos> i'm doing a retrace now
<gnomefreak> good im going to lay down while this uploads its still kind of early seeing as i got up at around 3am
<gnomefreak> pochu: im hoping to have thunderbird updated to final in next week or so. btw installing it you need to install thunderbird not mozilla-thunderbird. its missing locales and failing to upgrade smoothly will be fixed as soon as i get ot it
<gnomefreak> s/ot/to
* gnomefreak gone
<asac> gnomefreak: back
<gnomefreak> asac: feeling better?
<asac> yeah ... a abit :)
<asac> what do you wanna know about tbird changelog?
<gnomefreak> firefox entries in it
<gnomefreak> trunk i think it was
<gnomefreak> 20070328 firefox entry than the tb entry on top
<gnomefreak> ok repo is back online
<gnomefreak> i was looking at changelog to see if it was cvs sincei couldnt remember and i noticed all firefox-trunk entries except for the latest entry is tb (is tbird using trunk debian dir?)
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> Kmos: you still here?
<asac> tbird is based on firefox-trunk branch
<asac> same goes for new ffox-2.0.0.x
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> any changes to tbird lately?
<gnomefreak> at branch
* gnomefreak would like to get everything updated (as much as we can) because the week of the 30th and the following week i might not be here much i will have guests here
<asac> gnomefreak: i can upload as well in case you have no time
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> no changes to tbird currently
<gnomefreak> people are wanting final i hear it everyday
<gnomefreak> you have to do the stuff you and ajmitc_h were talking about?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can just use final tarball
<asac> and respin
<asac> we release as 1.99 though as we want people to automatically upgrade
<asac> when it gets into offical archive
<gnomefreak> what about the locales and the lpd* stuff
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> locales need to be done, right
<gnomefreak> than i will grab final tarball create orig and spin
<gnomefreak> well i will do the above without the respin and i have to figure out where to grab them froma nd remember what folder they go in. (its been a while since i had to do locales for tb
<asac> gnomefreak: i am brewing coffee now
* gnomefreak missed coffee this morning
<asac> i will do the locales stuff
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> im gonna grab tar and go with it in the next hour or so than and i guess you can add locales sometime after i upload
<gnomefreak> that will give you another day to rest if you need it
<asac> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> maybe ill set up my gutsy chroot this weekend (assuming toolchain is uploaded since we opened #ubuntu+1)
<gnomefreak> asac: cairo-backed Gecko 1.9 << is in our build of fx 2.0.0.x?
<asac> who wants to know?
<asac> 2.0 is from 1.8.1 branch  ... 1.4 from 1.8.0 branch ... so no, bothare 1.8.x
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> trunk is 1.9
<asac> :)
<asac> so the firefox 3.0 branch which will eventually be created will probably named 1.9
<gnomefreak> :)
<Kmos> bug 27430
<ubotu> Malone bug 27430 in firefox "Firefox deletes the clipboard on startup; middle-click paste also broken" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/27430
<Kmos> is this already fixed?
<gnomefreak> does the bug say its fixed?
<gnomefreak> seeing as its a wishlist i doubt it
<Kmos> it's too old.
<gnomefreak> Kmos: does it still happen on feisty
<Kmos> :(
<gnomefreak> if so its not fixed but i dont remember that one either
<gnomefreak> asac: where in the rules does it define the orig.tar.gz name its wanting me to name it the rc1 name
<asac> its encoded in upstream version
<asac> replace rc1 by release
<asac> in changelog version
<asac> and use the name it wants for the tarball
<asac> 'rc1' -> 'release'
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> 1.99.release+2.0-1 is what you want in changelog? not 2.0.0.0
<pochu> shouldn't it be -0ubuntu1?
<gnomefreak> its not going into ubuntu atm
<pochu> oh, to your repo :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ok i leave now to get things done its building
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah version looks good
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> previously was 1.99.rc1+2.0-1, right?
<asac> then its fine
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> should i change rc1 in orig since its built already or leave it?
<gnomefreak> replacing it with the other one in archive will ensure they get right version of orig but im thinking complaints about it saying rc1
<Kmos> [15:41]  <Kmos> 112:<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/36739>
<ubotu> Malone bug 36739 in firefox "Misbehaves in all sorts of ways when upgraded while running" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Kmos> [15:41]  <Kmos> isn't this fixed ?
<Kmos> asac :)
<Kmos> [15:42]  <Kmos> and v1.5 will be discontinued
<Kmos> [15:42]  <Kmos> i'm checking old bugs
<asac> bug 36739 is not yet completely fixed
<asac> users get a warning though
<gnomefreak> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Kmos> asac: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: can we feed the bot?
<gnomefreak> i can
<gnomefreak> asac: when i see seveas ill ping him to give you rights to change add facts
<gnomefreak> still cant get chroot set up
<gnomefreak> just checked its seveas who has to add you. :(
<gnomefreak> i pinged him but he isnt answer people (atleast for last 2 hurs
<Kmos> asac: latest firefox I got, apport doesn't handle them.. just create the file on /var/crash
<Kmos> *lastest firefox crash I got
<Kmos> it's strange..
<gnomefreak> as soon as i figure out how i can add you. i forgot i was a mod for bot :(
<asac> in stable release its disabled by default
<asac> e.g. apport auto submit
<gnomefreak> debootstrap is part of toolchain right?
<asac> i don't think so
<gnomefreak> crap
* gnomefreak wants chroot before i upgrade testing system
<gnomefreak> well gives me time to add gutsy to repo
<asac> you should use chroot only at the beginning ... guess feisty debootstrap will be updated to contain gutsy info
<asac> probably it will just work
<Kmos> asac: and how we know it generated the report? :)
<gnomefreak> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy (that looks like its nto updated)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: read the report
<Kmos> gnomefreak: don't understand
<gnomefreak> Kmos: did you do the retrace?
<gnomefreak> oh nvm
<gnomefreak> Kmos: that may be because apport isnt enabled by default in feisty as i understand it
<gnomefreak> or you have to opt to use it
<Kmos> i check manually at /var/crash to see if there is a crash report.. firefox or apport don't tell me anything
<gnomefreak> Kmos: it wont unless you opt in to have it tell you (no i havent figured that part out yet
<Kmos> how do I enable it ?
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> might ask pitti this week how to get it to report bugs dialog
<Kmos> [15:51]  <asac> in stable release its disabled by default
<Kmos> [15:51]  <asac> e.g. apport auto submit
<gnomefreak> right
<Kmos> so firefox has it disabled ?
<gnomefreak> no apport all together
<Kmos> so it's a apport problem
<gnomefreak> crash on anything you wont get it
<gnomefreak> not a problem a feature
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> iirc its done this way because people dont know how to file a bug report correctly
<asac> its not a apport problem ... is disabled intentionally
<asac> gnomefreak is right ... its a load thing
<gnomefreak> asac: have you got the memo on how to enable it?
<asac> hmm
<asac> why?
* gnomefreak hasnt seen how to turn in it
<gnomefreak> it on
<gnomefreak> asac: incase something crashes
* gnomefreak knows how to file bugs ;)
<asac> /etc/default/apport
<asac> enabled = 1 should be set
<asac> then reboot or start apport service with /etc/init.d/apport start
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> mine never got disabled
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ cat /etc/default/apport
<Kmos> # set this to 0 to disable apport
<Kmos> enabled=1
<Kmos> I've this
<gnomefreak> than its enabled afaik
<gnomefreak> i dont get crash reports since nothing crashes here
* gnomefreak might purposely crash something this week to find out.
* gnomefreak has newest apport version fo feisty
<gnomefreak> 0.76.1~prop1  :)
<gnomefreak> brb
<Kmos> I've the latest version too
<gnomefreak> Kmos: im assuming you have apport-gtk installed?
* gnomefreak goes out for a walk ill be back in about 2 hours or so.
<Kmos> gnomefreak: yes, I have
<gnomefreak> repo will go down in about an hour or hour and half
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> im uploading now but its taking sweet time
<gnomefreak> asac: can you run apt-get update please
<gnomefreak> i wanna see if my repo errors
<gnomefreak> im hoping it doesnt error
<gnomefreak> repo is back up with tb final
<pochu> cool, gonna try it! :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: if it breaks blame Kmos
<gnomefreak> yeha that will work ;)
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> i swear people get stupider every day
<pochu> why?
<gnomefreak> pochu: someone typed a command in a channel got banned and someone said he didnt do anything wrong. I cant type command as an op but think remove root
<gnomefreak> with the recursive and force flags
<pochu> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: the extenstions link in tb is borked like it is looking for something
<gnomefreak> asac: i will explain more tomorrow
<gnomefreak> and reply to list seems to be not working and im not seeing another package for it
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> im gonna go away for a bit im gonna resping iceape i think i found out why the person is having issues if they have right version.
<pochu> hmm, which was the deb line for you repo?
<pochu> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> !moxtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moxtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The mozilla-testing repo can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<gnomefreak> pochu: ^^ its there
<pochu> ty :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> ill be back later.
<Kmos> [20:00]  <gnomefreak> pochu: if it breaks blame Kmos
<Kmos> lol
<gnomefreak> %addeditor asac
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please /msg ubotu register nickname password   and let me know when done i can than add you as editor
<gnomefreak> !no moztest is <reply> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution.
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<asac> gnomefreak: looks like firefox as well as iceape still have bad libhunspell dependency
<gnomefreak> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/mozilla-thunderbird/themes/  also does this for extentions
<gnomefreak> asac: im looking into it. but the bug i saw was about libnspr4-0d i ran it on older version it seems so im respinning it
<asac> you just have to respin iceape and friends ... take care that new hunspell is nowhere on system
<gnomefreak> the error was on libplcd....
<asac> yes ...thats still the old error ... new libnss is needed ... nothing more
<gnomefreak> the latest were built with feistys version of hunspell
<asac> just rebuild libnspr and libnss (which i thought you already did two days ago:))
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 1.1.4-7
<asac> no ... at least not firefox and iceape ... otherwise it would not try to install hunspell 1.1.5 ... which it does atm
<gnomefreak> asac: i did but i never upgraded my chroot to use latest version of libnspr4
<asac> yeah ... rebuild with that should solve things for you ... further keep eyes open that no explicit versions are mentioned for hunspell in control
<asac> ok ... you need latest of everything of course :)
<gnomefreak> it does?
<asac> latest libnspr4 ... latest libnss (both mui important)
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<asac> and old hunspell (1.1.4) :)
<asac> ok fine ;)
<gnomefreak> thats why im respinning. but they are all old hunspell
<asac> The following packages have unmet dependencies: iceape-browser: Depends: libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1) but 1.1.4-7 is installed. firefox: Depends: libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1) but 1.1.4-7 is installed.
<asac> thats what i get atm
<gnomefreak> wtf
<asac> maybe you forgot to upload?
<asac> or just forgot to regen packages + sources + release ?
<gnomefreak> well either way its being built atm with new libnspr4-od and i have old hunspell on system. did you run apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> damnit ty for letting me in on that
<gnomefreak> working on it. i thought i changed the depend for iceape but i guess not since apt-cache show still shows new version
<gnomefreak> wtf i did change it libhunspell-dev (>= 1.1.4-7)
<gnomefreak> where do i go for the shlibs:depends
<gnomefreak> and hunspell is no where on the repo
<gnomefreak> what version are you trying to grab?
<gnomefreak> maybe i should add libhunspell-dev (<< 1.1.5-1)?
<gnomefreak> iceape (1.1.1-3.mt6) feisty; urgency=low
<gnomefreak>   * debian/control changed build depend libhunspell version from 1.1.5-6 to
<gnomefreak>     1.1.4-7
<gnomefreak>  -- John Vivirito <gnomefreak@gmail.com>  Thu, 19 Apr 2007 16:20:00 -0400
<gnomefreak> is the change log entry so i know i did it
<gnomefreak> iceape isnt even showing that it wants hunspell. i removed --purged hunspell and installed iceape and it doesnt even try to bring it in
<gnomefreak> hmmmm let me try something
<gnomefreak> asac: heres my output http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/451852
<gnomefreak> installing hunspell again and try to purge it this time see what it wants to do
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know mines not even wanting to bring hunspell in as a depend
<gnomefreak> asac: is this the 64bit build that you are getting that wieh?
<gnomefreak> with*
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im running out for beer and dinner let me know what you find out.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-22
<asac> no it was i386
<asac> anyway ... you said you respin anyway ... so lets see if things get fixed for iceape
<asac> if you have clean rebuild with 1.1.4-7 installed, then there should be no problem.
<asac> Package: iceape-browser
<asac> Version: 1.1.1-3.mt6
<asac> Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.13.1), libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libcairo2 (>= 1.4.2), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.9), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3), libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1), ....
<asac> thats what i get from apt-cache
<asac> so ...
<asac> :)
<asac> i am out ... its late here
<gnomefreak> thats the same thing i get but looking in control it doesnt say that. i was thinking where else i changed it and couldnt think of anywhere. night
<gnomefreak> ha its the damn patch
<gnomefreak> ok disabled patch and respinning
<asac> anyone here?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you send me the diff you currently have against iceape et al ... i would like to review and update bzr with your changes
<asac> no hurry ... will do earliest tomorrow from what i can tell of todays motivation :)
<hjmf> howdy!
<hjmf> I'm around here for a while :)
<asac> hi
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah ill post it
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> a little bigger than i thought
<gnomefreak> im loading so you can wget it
<gnomefreak> asac: wget http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Feisty/iceape_1.1.1-3.mt7.diffigz
<gnomefreak> shoot
<gnomefreak> asac: wget http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Feisty/iceape_1.1.1-3.mt7.diff.gz
<asac> no the diff against bzur
<asac> aeh ... against svn
<asac> with svn diff
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minute im gonna finish up repo stuff real fast
<gnomefreak> ok repo is back up
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/452802
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> i left the patch in there and just disabled it (80_hunspell) so it makes life easy when hunspell is merged
<bur[n] er> hola... gnomefreak, you still here?
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution.
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: ^^^
<bur[n] er> danke
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: 1.99.release+2.0-1 is final release build
<bur[n] er> i've been using 2.0 successfully for awhile now, but never had a proper .deb that overwrites 1.5
<gnomefreak> ok just sent post to Ml of the fixes that were commited in repo for iceape and upgrades to tb and trunk
<bur[n] er> it's weird how they changed config directories, do you handle this in your package?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? the changes in config are taken care of from debian/rules
<gnomefreak> mozconfig file im assuming you are talking about
<bur[n] er> ooh... thunderbird-gnome-support is in this repo too... how nice :)
<gnomefreak> yes its all packages with thunderbird
<bur[n] er> i'm talking about how they changed ot use ~/.thunderbird instead of ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> it uses same profile i havent looked but shouldnt change
<gnomefreak> you will need to install enigmail from the extenstion page also
<bur[n] er> awww... the "official" package from getthunderbird.org uses ~/.thunderbird, but your pack uses ~/.mozilla-thunderbird still... i have my old settings
<gnomefreak> it still uses ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> this may not be the same for gutsy and we are not really done with feistys version either for our repo. when you install it let me know if you have unmet depends on anything there were some changes we made and i want to see if a freash install of it fixed these depends
<bur[n] er> it works
<bur[n] er> mine is not "fresh" though... I had 1.5
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<bur[n] er> should I upgrade to libnspr4-0d from feisty's 1.8.0.10 to your 4.6.6 ?
<bur[n] er> that seems like a helluva jump
<gnomefreak> yes
<bur[n] er> the firefox package seems broken
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: without libnspr4-0d and libnss3-od nothing will work
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: define broken? and what firefox package?
<bur[n] er> uhh... i can't upgrade, i'll brb though
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: when you get back please show me what it says
<bur[n] er> firefox: Depends: libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1) but 1.1.4-7 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: ok ty i will respin
<gnomefreak> there is a leftover patch (i just fixed that in iceape)
<bur[n] er> yw, thanks for the repo :)
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: i should have it done within 18 hours
<bur[n] er> whatever, firefox is 2.0.0.3 in feisty :)  thunderbird 1.5 just isn't as cool though
<gnomefreak> ill start on it now
* bur[n] er gets back to manually exporting a public exchange contacts folder for import to thunderbird... wish this was automatic
<gnomefreak> asac: you around still?
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time take a look in firefox 2.0.0.x that we built for repo. it has hunspell patch but it looks like it is 2+ patches combined to use hunspell instead of myspell is this also deciding the version of it. let me know if you need it ill post it somewhere. but its still depending on 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> * Rebuilt using hunspell 1.1.4-7 instead of version 1.1.5-6  as i did with iceape but iceape had the patch is fx the same patch differnet name?
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: you're a genius and a hero... thanks again!  If I can do anything else, just ask... I plan on idling here and will be in and out all day
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ill be in and out today
<gnomefreak> bug #94392
<gnomefreak> bug 94392
<ubotu> Malone bug 94392 in firefox "Broken URL in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94392
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: ill fix it as soon as i can
<asac> gnomefreak: don't touch patches ... they are right
<asac> as i said ... its just a rebuild ... nothing more
<gnomefreak> asac: i already rebuilt it on the feisty version of hunspell but ill run it again and see if it changes
<therealnanotube> hello, anyone around?
<gnomefreak> therealnanotube: sort of
<therealnanotube> heh, good enough :)
<therealnanotube> i have a question about the mozilla software releases pgp key. not really an "ubuntu" problem, but i don't know where else to ask.
<therealnanotube> question is - what pgp/gpg keyserver actually stores the mozilla pgp keys?
<therealnanotube> it used to be on subkeys.pgp.net, but now it appears that it's not there anymore
<gnomefreak> therealnanotube: might want to try #mozilla or irc.mozilla.org and join #mozilla
<therealnanotube> ok, i will give it a shot. thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> gnomefreak: if you rebuild on feisty with right hunspell then everything should be fine ... why do you think it isn't?
<gnomefreak> asac: because i rebuilt it on feisty with feistys hunspell and it didnt fix it i did it just before i did iceape and iceape was a patch issue
<asac> i still don't get what you say with "a patch issue"
<gnomefreak> i rebuilt everything on hunspell 1.1.4-7 and it was still asking for 1.1.5* even after changing build-deps removing the 80_hunspell patch fixed this issue. i know the patch is supposed to only make it depend on hunspell instead of myspell but something is wrong than
<asac> don't remove any patch
<asac> thats non-sense
<gnomefreak> in iceape changing depends to 1.1.4-7 did nothing to the final build it still depended on 1.1.5
<asac> it definitly has to do with you having wrong hunspell installed udring build
<asac> you must not change anything
<asac> no depends no nothing
<asac> just have the right hunspell versions installed
<gnomefreak> hunspell:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 1.1.4-7
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 1.1.4-7
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>  *** 1.1.4-7 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<gnomefreak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<asac> not that package
<asac> the -dev package
<asac> libhunspell*dev
<gnomefreak> :(
<asac> just look at build-depends ... and see what version that package has
<asac> and please don't remove any patch
<asac> your current build now doesn't use hunspell at all
<gnomefreak> it will
<asac> (feisty32)root@hector:/home/asac# dpkg -l libhunspell*
<asac> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<asac> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<asac> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<asac> ||/ Name                Version             Description
<asac> +++-===================-===================-======================================================
<asac> ii  libhunspell-1.1-0   1.1.4-7             spell checker and morphological analyzer (shared libra
<asac> ii  libhunspell-dev     1.1.4-7             spell checker and morphological analyzer (development)
<asac> thats what you need ... and you probably don't have them
<asac> but 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> it was libhunspell (i searched for libhunspell but i needed the 1.1-0 :(
<gnomefreak> its being fixed
<asac> gnomefreak: take care that you revert everything you changed now
<asac> no patch drop nothing .) ... then everything should be right
<therealnanotube> for now, no luck getting any help on irc.mozilla.org.... :(
<gnomefreak> i am it will take rest of day but everything will be rebuilt
<asac> therealnanotube: use google ... the key is somewhere on mozilla site
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<therealnanotube> asac: i have found the key on google, that's no problem. but i want to know a pgp key server, so that i can import it easily with "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 1AF32821"
<therealnanotube> asac: subkeys.pgp.net used to work, but now it doesn't have the key anymore, it appears...
<asac> just import it manually
<asac> no need for keyserver
<asac> if you have it you can publish it on your own
<therealnanotube> asac: i'm doing this so that i can update my "installnewfirefox.sh" script
<therealnanotube> asac: so manual import is not really a good option :)
<asac> depending on net is definitly even a worse option
<asac> best ship the key with your script
<asac> and always import manually
<therealnanotube> asac: the script already depends on the net, because it has to download the firefox and thunderbird tar.gz anyway. but... including the key in the script seems like a good option, if i fail to find an "official" keyserver that mozilla uses.
<asac> there is nothing like official keyserver
<asac> and btw, the key is still everywhere
<asac> dunno what you do
<asac> and you cannot trust what you get from keyservers
<asac> so you have to included trust-info in your script anyway.
<asac> so ... just include the key :)
<asac> otherwise, gpg --search-keys releases@mozilla.org will give you the key
<therealnanotube> asac: heh well, ok, i guess you have convinced me. ;)
<asac> therealnanotube: its real ... i mean the whole gpg verification is worth nothing as the key you get from the keyserver is not more trustworthy then the tarball you download from ftp.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> asac: did you change firefox bzr by chance?
<asac> what changes do you want?
<gnomefreak> none just asking if you did
<asac> no ... see if merge brings in new changes though
<asac> or better pull
<gnomefreak> im installing bzr now
<asac> you reinstallted system or why is it gone?
<asac> gnomefreak: howver, i guess there are no new changes
<therealnanotube> asac: well, i know that. but it's harder to compromise both the ftp.mozilla.org, and a keyserver, than just ftp.mozilla.org, plus it serves as a simple download integrity verifier as well. so it's better than nothing. :) and besides, for a third party, trusting subkeys.pgp.net is better than trusting some key i include in the script.
<asac> sure ... its your script :)
<therealnanotube> asac: heh, well /i/ trust it, but the numerous random people who download and use it really have no reason to. ;)
<asac> please ensure that users know that the software they use is not supported by distributor
<asac> e.g. PLEASE don't report issues with that software to ubuntu
<asac> therealnanotube: ^^^^ +
<therealnanotube> asac: was that "issues with software" stuff directed at me?
<asac> yes
<asac> its about a warning which would be nice
<therealnanotube> aaah i see. i thought you were telling me not to report issues to ubuntu. :)
<therealnanotube> the script already tells users to report any problems to me personally, rather than to ubuntu.
* gnomefreak gone
<therealnanotube> anyway, thanks for your help. :) i'm gettin' outta here.
<gnomefreak> maybe closer to tomorrow before the repo gets updated with the new packages
* gnomefreak goin got laydown for a bit. i got ff and tb building and ill run iceape when they are done and run trunk sometime after that.
<cjn> status of this bug is "needs info", can someone add a comment explaining what info is needed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/99368
<ubotu> Malone bug 99368 in firefox "SVG rotation renderization broken" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<asac> cjn: please add mt-confirm tag
<asac> i will look at it on next bug day then
<asac> "Needs Info" without a tag is always wrong
<asac> no doubt a reason that there was no progress so far on this bug so far
<asac> we are working on tools to find such triaging bugs ... sorry for the inconvenience
<asac> cjn: so just add the tag and it will be processed
<gnomefreak> i added tag
<asac> gnomefreak: fine ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: we have a list of triaging bugs here:
<asac> http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/firefox.html
<asac> those are bughelper results
<gnomefreak> ok i will look at it this week. right now too much cpu usage
<asac> "Wrong Status/Tag-Combination for Status 'XXX' are those that need some tag
<asac> probably lots can be closed
<gnomefreak> ok book marked
<asac> gnomefreak: sure ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> problem is that that list is regenerated every 2 hours
<asac> and that for about 1.5 hours the file is still growing
<gnomefreak> no problem at all once i start working on it
<asac> so sometimes you look at that page and see just 20 issues :)
<asac> an hour later you see 150
<gnomefreak> let it build up. i will get it under control best i can :)
<asac> i will talk to dholbach so only complete lists will be visible there
<gnomefreak> asac: dont forget to register nick with ubotu
<asac> ah right
<asac> ;)
<asac> what was it?
<gnomefreak> ummmmm
<asac>  msg obuto register asac xxxx
<asac> ?
<asac> ok found it
<asac>  /msg ubotu register nickname password
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> ok /msg ubotu register asac password
<asac> hmm ubotu doesn't like me
<asac> :)
<asac> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> i figured as much why would it be that simple
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> %help register
<asac> !help register
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help register - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> @help register
<asac> maybe its not ubotu?
<asac> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asac> ubotu: help register
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help register - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> im asking about the command atm that is the one given to me yesterday
<gnomefreak> asac: try without the nick
<asac> hmmm looks like its the way its documented in wiki ... but doesn't work
<asac> ok will try without nick
<asac> still doesn't like me
<gnomefreak> still?
<asac> yes
<asac> guess i have to go into ubuntu-ops
<asac> and ask for manual registration
<gnomefreak> im waiting for answer
<gnomefreak> the person that is answering me thinks i mean freenode :(
<gnomefreak> %help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<asac> %help register
<gnomefreak> %help identify
<ubotu> (identify <name> <password>) -- Identifies the user as <name>. This command (and all other commands that include a password) must be sent to the bot privately, not in a channel.
<asac> %help register
<asac> %help register
<asac> hmmm no command "register"
<gnomefreak> noticed that
<asac> %help acommands
<asac> %help commands
<asac> %help ALL
<gnomefreak> %list commands
<gnomefreak> ever since bots were merged i have a hard time remembering commands
<asac> guess no luck for me then :)
<asac> %help factoid
<asac> %help factoids
<asac> ubotu: you suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> tell asac about register
<asac> :)
<asac> !tell asac about register
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> thats for freenode :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> then i am already identified
<asac> what the hell does ubotu want from me?
<gnomefreak> he wants you to register with him.
<asac> hehe
<asac> ubotu: register or die :)
<asac> ubotu: forget it
<gnomefreak> now try it
<gnomefreak> with nick and password
<asac> ups
<asac> he thinks that i really want him to forget something
<gnomefreak> we know we got the post :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> worked
<gnomefreak> did it work?
<asac> what was wrong?
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> it wasnt enabled
<asac> k
<asac> no i am identified ;)
<gnomefreak> %addeditor asac
<ubotu> OK
<gnomefreak> asac: ther eyou go :)
<asac> great ;) ... now i need a reason to edit i guess ;)
<asac> maybe tomorrow
<asac> i will have some ;)
<asac> thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> gnomefreak: i am really happy that we now fixed the libhunspell mess for you ... it somehow blocked you i guess ;)
<asac> endless respins et al :)
<asac> hopefully gutsy will open soon so we can move tbird 2.0 in
<asac> and all the other stuff ... and concentrate on patch testing for preview archive again
<asac> this transition testing needs just lots of packages and i am sorry that you finally had to deal with that many things
<asac> at least since you just got started
<gnomefreak> it opened
<asac> it was quite a huge thing to start with ... e.g. hosting archive to transition
<asac> gutsy?
<gnomefreak> toolchain is sort of there
<gnomefreak> yes but no chroot
<asac> sort of is probably not good enough :)
<asac> what happens if you run debootstrap gutsy?
<gnomefreak> its there i heard 2 updates to it
<gnomefreak> i get error no gutsy in debootstrap
<gnomefreak> i can give you error in a minute
<asac> ah ok ... we probably have to wait for a bit more than the toolchain anyay
<gnomefreak> thats what i was thinking
<gnomefreak> but hoping before alpha1
<asac> actually we need gtk+ stuff which is pretty high in the foodchain :)
<asac> yeah definitly
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> i want things in a week or two ready for us
<gnomefreak> WE need alot before we can add anything
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> it wont happen (im betting on that)
<asac> but we could upload our sources... which will wait there until everything is avail
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> hmmm ... so probably preview archive will stay that size ... and even grow more
<gnomefreak> im assuming the OO.o people maintain hunspell (may take a while to get new version in)
<asac> enigmail ... locales ... wuold be really good i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: i will make gutsy repo soon
<gnomefreak> those would be great :)
<asac> yes thats good ... i would like to reduce feisty repo to just carry tbird 2.0 backports (+enigmail + locales) and firefox-trunk again
<asac> all development should go into gutsy
<gnomefreak> if its ready
<asac> then our repo will again ship patches which we need feedback
* gnomefreak scared :(
<asac> ah ;)
<gnomefreak> the people testing the repo seem to be testing the shit we dont NEED tested
<asac> hmmm
<asac> gutsy Packages.gz is already 1.2Mb
<gnomefreak> iceape is main one
<asac> so probably its all there already
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to clean it out
<gnomefreak> i have 4 versions of crap in there
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... we can drop old builds
<asac> definitly
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten to that yet
<gnomefreak> when i upload these ill clean it to hold 2 versions of everything
<asac> only keep two versions if we want to test upgrade path from somewhere old to somewhere old
<asac> 2nd old is new of course :)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> the people that wanted iceape in besides me wont use iceape under that name is what i gathered from a convo with someone a while back (you were there)
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> its a bit late to be changing it now. and i kind of like the iceape branding (and ease of patching from debian
<gnomefreak> thats something we need to do
<gnomefreak> or me needs to do
<asac> i think iceape is good ... we can have seamonkey as well at some point
<gnomefreak> i would push seamonkey in gutsy+1 if decided
<asac> why do you think people won't use iceape?
<gnomefreak> leave iceape now and just make it transitional package in gutsy+1
<gnomefreak> asac: one person said it
<gnomefreak> and i should have gotten some iceape doesnt work (more so than 2)
<asac> yeah problem is that trolls always cry most
<asac> don't listen to the mob
<gnomefreak> i didnt but i did like the idea of having it in repos
<asac> yeah might have been broken because of general problems we had in repo
<asac> but nothing because its "iceape" instead of "seamonkey"
* gnomefreak not seeing sunbird making it
<gnomefreak> asac: its the same other than a name and icons
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> if devels commit to maintain it .. it will make it
<asac> its iceool :)
<gnomefreak> asac: they havent yet what makes you think they will
<gnomefreak> did you hear back from them?
<asac> i think 0.2/0.3 was too early and maintaining it in a stable branch was too much work
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<asac> ow that they are at 0.5 .. they might be more tempted to maintain stable
<asac> haven't talked yet
<gnomefreak> are they there yet?
<gnomefreak> at 0.5
<asac> but honestly we have still plenty time for gutsy :)
<asac> not sure ... but almost there at least
<gnomefreak> for things new to being packaged i would like in early to allow for official testing
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> are we maintaining nss and nspr?
<asac> 3 month before release should be more than enough
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> nss + nspr + xulrunner + firefox + thunderbird will probably be in main
<gnomefreak> whoa
<gnomefreak> we are building xulrunner seperately?
<asac> firefox-trunk will go either universe or will be removed just before release (so it doesn't ship in stable main)
<asac> not yet ... but yes, we will.
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<asac> epiphany et al will all build against it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-14
<asac> Jazzva: otherwise just tar everything up and upload it somewhere
<Jazzva> It's upgrading good so far
<asac> Jazzva: already pushing?
<Jazzva> just upgrading ... it should finish soon, I suppose
<Jazzva> Copying content into repository. 3/4
<asac> i think i should write a book "learning by suffering" :)
<Jazzva> You wouldn't be the only one ;)
<asac> i guess in 11 days i am going into a sanatorium ;)
<Jazzva> hehe
<asac> mental institution ;)
<Jazzva> Shouldn't you be attending the ubuntu-dev conference then :P?
<asac> and write another book "get strong in 1 month - how to recover in a 6 month release cycle"
<asac> lol
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... in prague ;)
<asac> i think its 3 weeks after release
<asac> 15th march or something
<Jazzva> Oh, good... You have the time for your "recovery" then :)
<asac> hehe ... yeah, i hope so
<Jazzva> More like may ;)...
<Jazzva> now I see another reason for shipping unarchived sources - no need to wait for that when you're searching for something :)
<asac> right ;)
<asac> thats the point
<asac> how many ship .xpi files now?
<Jazzva> well, none so fart
<Jazzva> *far
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> i had the feeling during review that most were disciplined  enough to extract and write a build.sh at least
<Jazzva> Two of them are shipping with .jar in chrome, (all-in-one-sidebar and mozilla-bookmarskftp), and lightning source is completely tarred
<asac> yeah those are evil ;)
<Jazzva> especially if you have to wait for unpacking :)
<asac> but we shouldn't raise the until we have acquired more contributors :)
<asac> but i think fta's script might be a good start that would allow us to autopackage and update our extensions
<asac> so you really just need a qa contact that deals with upstream questions
<Jazzva> Yeah... that script is really handy :)
<asac> and reads bugs :)
<asac> we could create a bzr branch where the qa contact could bump/sign off just the version info of his extension and the script would automatically notice that an update is required
<asac> import that in .upstream ... merge over ... and auto commit if no conflicts arise
<Jazzva> that would be nice :)
 * asac dreams 
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> i think for extensions it makes sense to provide the latest crack as backports everywhere
<asac> so we definitly would need a way to automize as much as possible
<Jazzva> Yep... that would make packaged extensions useful :).
<asac> otherwise maintaining like 100*4 things can become quite painful
<Jazzva> you wouldn't have to wait for 6 months just to get a new version
<fta> once again, such a script is easy to write. I even already have it, it's my buildbot
<asac> exactly. i think the lack of latest crack is one of the main arguments why extensions are considered not-so-great-for packaging
<asac> fta: ;)
<Jazzva> Yay :)
 * Jazzva admires fta's scripting powers
<asac> fta: can we get those tools in a form that we can use them?
<fta> providing some cleanup, sure
<Jazzva> !version mozgest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version mozgest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jazzva> !package mozgest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package mozgest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jazzva> pif...
<asac> !package mozgest hardy
<Jazzva> found it with apt-cache :)
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> thanks
<asac> i never remember how this thing works
<asac> !package mozgest/hardy
<asac> nm
<asac> Jazzva: so did the push succeed?
<asac> fta: reconnect?
<Jazzva> asac: still doing it ...
<fta_> <asac> fta: can we get those tools in a form that we can use them?
<fta_> <fta> providing some cleanup, sure
<asac> yeah we got that.
<Jazzva> asac: it's slow
<fta_> yep, #!?$ daily dsl reconnection
<asac> Jazzva: do you use bzr+ssh? and have pack-0.92 ?
<Jazzva> yep and yep
<fta_> http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/reinventing-gtk.ars is worth the read
<asac> gtk 3?
<Jazzva> asac, mozilla-mozgest should be dummy package depending on mozgest
<asac> yeah
<asac> Jazzva: why?
<asac> did we have mozilla-mozgest before?
<Jazzva> mozilla-mozgest is an older version (1.5.2), while mozgest is 1.9.something
<Jazzva> I suppose they are the same...
<asac> Jazzva: if so we also need versioned replaces: conflicts:
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: but lets first get data up
<asac> then file a bug against mozgest which i make a blocker so we can justify upload
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> fta: did we close the packages-static review bug already?
<fta_> you said you did
<asac> i did. ok
<asac> i thought so. just wasn't sure
<asac> (anymore)
<asac> hmm
<fta_> i don't know
<asac> bug 194342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194342 in xulrunner-1.9 "review make install target and package-static files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194342
<asac> still open
<asac> fta: let me look at official build if compare was run in b5
<asac> i think if its in build log we can really close this
<fta_> it is now for sure: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13413793/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~cvs20080413t1131%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> fr
<fta_> and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13414046/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.firefox-3.0_3.0~cvs20080413t1131%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6944/ thats xul output
<asac> can we sign that off?
<asac> the added files are definitly ok
<asac> everything else looks like chatzilla + windows
<asac> whats going on with chatzilla
<asac> ?
<asac> why is it build and then not included?
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> i want to document that in the bug when closing
<fta_> i haven't looked closely enough
<asac> fta: but chatzilla is not ment to be included anywhere i guess, right?
<asac> yeah i think so
<fta_> we get it from debian
<asac> fta: ? is it a standalone xul package there now?
<fta_> !info chatzilla hardy
<ubotu> Package chatzilla does not exist in hardy
<Jazzva> !info mozilla-chatzilla hardy
<ubotu> mozilla-chatzilla (source: seamonkey): dummy upgrade package for SeaMonkey Chatzilla IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<asac> fta: ok. i close the xulrunner-1.9 bug then.
<fta_> hm, it's from sm1. so the debian one is gone now. the one from xul1.9 would be fresher, or even from AMO as a regular ff extension
<fta_> but it's too late now
<asac> yeah.
<asac> the xul application isn't really feature full
<asac> so i think its ok to have just the extension now
<Jazzva> asac, what's the behavior of g-a-i if the desktop file contains an Icon field, but there is no icon? I wasn't able to find some icons, so I'm wondering should I set the Icon field to no icon.
<fta_> assign a default one, the puzzle piece for example
<Jazzva> hmm ... thanks, fta_ :)
 * fta leaving. cu
<Jazzva> Hmm, g-a-i assigns package icon, if Icon field is set to none...
<Jazzva> cu fta
<asac> Jazzva: thats ok
<asac> fta: bye
<Jazzva> Yeah. But I setted a few Icon fields, but there's no icon... Wondering if it can handle that well too...
<asac> Jazzva: ;) ... no idea :). why not leave it empty?
<Jazzva> Offtopic... I'm getting my first domain tomorrow/tuesday :). jazzva.net
<asac> Jazzva: you know how you can try?
<asac> Jazzva: congrats
<Jazzva> copy the desktop file to /usr/somewhate :)?
<Jazzva> Thanks :D...
<Jazzva> *somewhere
<Jazzva> and then to launch g-a-i?
<asac> hmm ... cant you build the branch and install the .deb?
<asac> then you can start gnome-app-install --xul-extensions=firefox
<Jazzva> I wouldn't really play with it until it finishes pushing :)...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ;)
<asac> Jazzva: you copy the .desktop files to /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and the icons to /usr/share/app-install/icons
<Jazzva> tried that ... doesn't seem to work :/
<Jazzva> do I need to reload the database (if it has any)?
<asac> of course that would make your file system a bit dirty, but given that you will install a package soon with all those files that shold work
<asac> Jazzva: i don't think so
<asac> but not sure
<asac> :)
<asac> let me see
<Jazzva> I think I saw a message during the upgrades, that it's rebuilding something related to g-a-i, but not sure
<asac> Jazzva: /usr/sbin/update-app-install
<asac> thats run by postinst
<Jazzva> thanks, asac
<asac> you might want to run that after copy
<asac> damn thing
<asac> getting all .xpi's from mozilla server appears harder than expected
<Jazzva> yay... pushed :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> great!
<Jazzva> http://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions
<asac> Jazzva: maybe test and if it works for you ill tes ttoo ;)
 * asac branches
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> working :)
<Jazzva> it shows adblock-plus, even if Icon field is set and icon is missing.
<Jazzva> That's good, this way we're able to set Icon fields now, and then add icons later
<asac> good
<Jazzva> (though, it is easier to check which icons are missing if icon field is not set)
<asac> Jazzva: why is there no icon for adblock plus?
<Jazzva> I didn't put it yet :)
<asac> ah now i remember ;)
<asac> yeah ... sorry
<Jazzva> this was just an example ... :)
<asac> perfect ... nautilus doesn't open ftp in its own anymore
<Jazzva> btw, I have 6 png/gif/jpg icons to be converted to jpg ... could you do it? If you have some time available :)
<asac> now i have to search for some other ftp client
<asac> as normal ftp chokes on ftp.mozilla.org
<Jazzva> maybe I could try with imagemagick
<asac> Jazzva: is only jpg supported?
<asac> afaik png should work fine as well
<asac> or am i wrong?
<Jazzva> well, no. You said it would be cool to ship in xpm format
<Jazzva> Oops, I wrote jpg instead of xpm
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> when did i say that? last relesae cycle?
<Jazzva> Yep...
<asac> hmm ... i don't think its needed anymore
<Jazzva> hmm ... oke
<asac> xpm support was even dropped in ffox
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> I need to rename mozilla-mozgest to mozgest :)
<Jazzva> umm... ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: is ubufox itself in that app-install-dat apackage ?
<Jazzva> I think it is...
<asac> (just curious)
<asac> yeah fine
<asac> hmm branching your branch is really slow :/
<asac> you sure its pack-0.92 now?
<Jazzva> all the commits?
<asac> probably
<asac> just branch ;)
<Jazzva> Standalone tree (format: pack-0.92)
<asac> Jazzva: what size does the .bzr directory have?
<Jazzva> lemme see
<Jazzva> oh, 49.7MB :)
<asac> and everything?
<asac> e.g. whats the raw data size?
<Jazzva> 11.6
<asac> ok thats ok then i guess
<asac> should be faster though imo (the initial branching)
<asac> but maybe launchpad is just slow today
<Jazzva> let's hope that's the reason ;)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll add the rest of the icons now :)
<Jazzva> icons pushed (rev 542)
<Jazzva> Should I submit bugs for extensions shipped with xpi/chrome/*.jar?
<Jazzva> *report bugs
<Jazzva> asac^^
<asac> Jazzva: not high prio but would be good
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> great. thanks. pulling update
<Jazzva> It was a pleasure :)
<Jazzva> asac, another offtopic ... Do you think I could apply for a motu soon? Do you think my skills have improved enough?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> good question.
<asac> Jazzva: i think what is missing is that you do a few merges, when the doors open - i think you dropped out when hardy started?
<Jazzva> Well, I did five for hardy, I think
<asac> Jazzva: you skills in bzr and all this stuff are definitly good enough and probably far better than of lots of MOTUs ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i would vouch for you. but i am not alone :)
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jazzva , three merges, two syncs :)
<Jazzva> Yay, thanks :D...
<Jazzva> (I still need to update my wiki page, according to some rules...)
<Jazzva> asac, what do you suggest? :)
<Jazzva> I would like to continue working with mozilla team, too. I really like it here :).
<asac> Jazzva: feel free to. ill ask dholbach and show him your wiki page
<Jazzva> Heh ... Ok, I'll update it then :)
<Jazzva> btw, there's a little bug with mozgest I found now ... it's simple to fix, the contents of chrome dir is not jarred before packaging. I'll upload diff soon
<Jazzva> Is it ok if I do it?
<asac> Jazzva: why is that a bug?
<Jazzva> It's not loading chrome components...
<asac> Jazzva: thats ok if the chrome.manifest doesn't refer to .jar file
<asac> e.g. chrome is not required to be jarred
<Jazzva> it's reffering
<asac> ok
<asac> Jazzva: at best push a branch
<asac> base don ~ubuntu-dev one
<Jazzva> ok...
<Jazzva> asac, subscribed firefox-extensions
<Jazzva> bug 216494
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216494 in mozgest "all blank with mozgest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216494
<asac> Jazzva: ok thanks. ill do that tomorrow
<asac> now sleep :)
<asac> n8
<Jazzva> Ok... I'm off too... good night
<Jazzva> asac, I forgot to upload the changelog for app-install-data. I pushed the new revision to http://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions (rev 543)
<Jazzva> Now I'm off to sleep :)
<Jazzva> ...and corrected version number (rev 544) :)
<jetsaredim> asac: need the two-minute refresher on updating the upstream
<carlos> asac: hi
<asac> carlos: hi!
<carlos> asac: did you have time to test your part of the language pack script with latest export?
<asac> carlos: not sure if its latest language pack export. i exported my own on sat and used that
<asac> carlos: did anything change? structure?
<carlos> it changes from the tarball you got on saturday
<carlos> and it includes .xpi files
<carlos> for en-US
<carlos> but it uses the layout we agreed
<asac> carlos: hmm ... is the _big_ tarball online yet?
<carlos> asac: yeah, that's the one I asked whether you did tests with ;-)
<asac> carlos: let me upload ubufox. then i go back to translations :)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> asac: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/'+latest-delta-language-pack
<carlos> that link gives you latest language pack with updates since previous base package
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<carlos> sorry, bad link...
<asac> yeah i figure
<carlos> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+latest-delta-language-pack
 * asac downloads base pack again :)
<carlos> and this other: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+latest-full-language-pack is when we do a full export, which includes all translations (for firefox this is not yet true given that we started exporting firefox recently)
<asac> oh s the delta would be enough?
<asac> hmm
<carlos> asac: the idea is that the delta one will include only languages with changes
<carlos> asac: right now, yes
<asac> carlos: but complete files or diffs?
<carlos> asac: after next base package is exported, you will need both if you want a full export with latest updates
<asac> carlos: lol
<carlos> asac: complete files
<asac> i mean that delat pack is not really a win ;)
<asac> its 185M
<asac> the other was 443M
<asac> ok fair enough
<asac> but still not a mini-delta ;)
<carlos> asac: well, that's just because we need to do a new base refresh (which happens before latest release)
<carlos> asac: btw, if you upload ubufox, will I get template + translations?
<carlos> did you prepare that package already?
<asac> carlos: no ubufox will be in intrepid sorry.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> np
<asac> carlos: midbrowser might get template though
<asac> carlos: but i have to discuss that with intel folks. i think we will do that for hardy.1
<carlos> asac: ok
<[reed]> why do you all feel that you need to re-translate all the Firefox strings when we already localize in 40+ languages? how many locales does Ubuntu support?
<asac> [reed]: we don't retranslate.
<asac> we supplement
<[reed]> supplement what? the ubufox-specific strings?
<asac> no
<asac> new languages.
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: thats the idea. in pratice we had some issues with figuring the right context during import so we have to manually approve a few strings per translation ... but the suggestions are from the upstream translation
<[reed]> k
<asac> and we use upstream translations for those that are not complete obviously
<asac> [reed]: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox
<asac> so there are already _new_ languages started ;)
<asac> obvioulsy those won't be ready for release. but anyway ;)
<[reed]> neat
 * [reed] goes back to doing homework
<asac> yeah. when everything works find we give them back of course ;)
<asac> have fun
<asac> carlos: wanna test to extract es.tar.gz on top level dir and see if tere are any bugs in es?
<carlos> asac: sure
<asac> carlos: wait a sec :)
<asac> carlos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/translations.tar.gz there is a es.tar.gz inside
<asac> you have to extract that in /
<asac> but look in to the content so you are sure you don't wipe anthing else .)
<asac> carlos: ok i started it ... everything appears to be properly translated. only things that are broken are accesskey
<asac> carlos: you think you can go through the UI and see where he accesskeys are (X) in the ui and try to choose the right one?
<asac> if thats done i can whitelist es as locale that will be launchpadized :)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> asac: should I restart firefox?
<asac> yeah
<asac> carlos: works?
 * carlos restarts...
<asac> carlos: is your desktop es ?
<carlos> yes
<asac> good ;)
<asac> mine is not german ;)
<carlos> it detects both language packs
<carlos> and looks like Spanish application :-P
<asac> carlos: yeah
<asac> carlos: you see he broken accesskeys?
<asac> like next to archivo
<carlos> grrr,, I really hate those translators that use File (_F)....
<asac> its still "F"
<carlos> it should be just _File (in Spanish _Archivo)
<asac> and the Ctrl+W
<asac> carlos: thats not that way
<asac> carlos: its just displayed that way
<asac> access key is "F" ... and F is not found
<carlos> I see
<asac> those mozilla displays it next to the word
<asac> if you set accesskey to "A" it would work
<carlos> but seems like the problem is that we only get English access keys
<asac> carlos: well ... someone confirmed them
<asac> carlos: not sure about "only get english access keys" i had the feeling that a few were correct in german
<asac> but not sure
<asac> i definitly had to go over all accesskeys and command keys and fix them properly
<carlos> asac: let me see whether I can get a Spanish translator to fix it...
<asac> carlos: is there _any_ way a translator could search for lets say "accesskey" ?
<carlos> not in the UI
<asac> carlos: maybe by exporting the .po and importing a .po as translation again?
<asac> does that work?
<carlos> but they can get the .po file, fix it and upload it back
<carlos> yeah
<asac> carlos: anyway ... es is a good whitelist candiate
<carlos> asac: anyway, I only see that problem 5 times in the UI
<asac> carlos: thats good. but it doesn't mean that the others are correct and match the ones used in upstream .xpi
<asac> (not that we can't live with that for now)
<carlos> well, once we kill the problem that not all upstream translations are accepted automatically
<carlos> those divergences should be easy to detect and fix
<asac> carlos: hopefully :)
<asac> carlos: there is also a broken accesskey in context menu of download manager
<asac> and in the "organizer" menu of the bookmakr manager
<asac> (deshacer and eliminar have a broken key there)
<carlos> asac: given that the text is displayed, I think is "easy" to know the key to press
<carlos> but yeah, I will try to get that fixed by a Spanish translator ASAP. Anyway, if we deploy the xpi files, they will see it and fix it also as soon as they see it ;-)
<asac> carlos: if that key is wrong then there is no way to press the right key - but i think thats what you ment :)
<asac> carlos: well ... ill blog about it ... i will not whitelist any language that still has broken ui elements
<asac> because of trademark deals we have with firefox
<asac> ill blog and post intructions how translators can test themselves
<asac> so if lets say 4 more languages are ready in hardy + 1 month i can whitelist them at that point.
<asac> and so on
<carlos> ok
<asac> carlos: but spanish looks good so far :)
<asac> except the accesskeys, but i am sure we get that sorted for release
<asac> german is definitly good as well.
<asac> ill look at swedish, chinese and a few more that are already "finished"
<asac> obviously chinese is hard for me to guess ;)
<asac> bug 188492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you know if jimmy found a solution for his broken website? :-P
<ArneGoetje> asac: nope
 * asac lunchtime
<asac> hmm
<asac> bug 42019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42019 in grub-installer "installer: grub password not verified" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42019
<fta2> asac, the url from yesterday is not crashing on ati and intel. just nvidia. kind of strange.
<asac> fta2: pleaes try XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps
<asac> fta2: i have the feeling that thats the problem :)
<asac> fta2: there have been other wierd crashers reported with nvidia 8400 and 8600
<asac> do you have such a card?
<fta2> 7600 GS
<asac> hm
<asac> fta2: bug 212648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new] a visit to http://www.themareks.com/xf/ in firefox hardy causes X to restart" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<asac> do you see that crash as well?
<fta2> i will test tonight, my nvidia is at home
<asac> yeah sure
<asac> carlos: you see why no.po is not exported for firefox translation domain?
<asac> carlos: its in xulrunner though
<carlos> asac: actually.. no.po is a mistake
<asac> carlos: yeah
<carlos> asac: no.po must not be exported ever, it's deprecated
<asac> carlos: ok ... whats its langcode?
<carlos> nn and nb are the new ones, seems like I did a mistake
<asac> nb-NO ?
<carlos> asac: the original one, yes
<asac> carlos: how do you map those?
<carlos> however, they should move to use nb and nn directly...
<carlos> but I understand we should be compatible with upstream
<asac> i now face the problem that the xpis have nb-NO and the export only nb :(
<carlos> asac: didn't we agree that you will do such mapping in your side?
<asac> carlos: can't remember. but i can certainly map that.
<asac> carlos: however i need a complete mapping file or something :(
<asac> carlos: how do you deal with that when importing translations?
<carlos> es -> es-ES, fy -> fy-NL, ga -> ga-IE, gu -> gu-IN, nb -> nb-NO, nn -> nn-NO, pa -> pa-IN, pt_BR -> pt-BR, pt -> pt-PT, sv -> sv-SE, zh_CN -> zh-CN, zh_TW -> zh-TW
<asac> hmm
<asac> but can we really map in that direction?
<carlos> asac: except for pt-BR, en-* and zh-* the rest of languages don't need a country difference
<carlos> the use of a country code is a waste of resources
<asac> carlos: so now i give pitti a es.tar.gz with es-ES inside?
<asac> will that work?
<carlos> GNOME, KDE and other big projects share translations between countries (like Spanish and French) except for languages that are really different, like Chinese and Brazilian Portuguese
<asac> or will we miss some es-XX folks
<asac> ?
<carlos> asac: well, that depends on firefox i18n infrastructure
<carlos> in gettext
<carlos> if you ship es_ES.po, only people from Spain get those translations
<carlos> while es.po is shared between all countries
<asac> let me see
<carlos> I don't know how firefox handle that, though
<asac> ok let me install the es-ES.xpi and see if it works when i start with LANG=es
<asac> carlos: ok appears to work
<asac> uff
<asac> finally i have luck ;)
<asac> i can start with LANG=es-XX firefox
<asac> and still get the es-ES translation
<asac> apparently firefox tries to be smart and tries more specific options if they exist
<asac> carlos: whats a valid es country code?
<asac> es-AG ?
<carlos> es-MX
<carlos> well
<carlos> es_MX
<carlos> for libc
<asac> carlos: can we remove the no thing then?
<asac> from the export?
<asac> ok let me try if mexican folks get english or spanish :)
<asac> ok they appear to be spanish ;)
<asac> at least thats good
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> yeah, I'm going to open a task in Launchpad translations to remove it completely from the UI
<carlos> and the database
<asac> carlos: ok, but it probably won't hurt if i produce a no.tar.gz for pitti, right?
<asac> i mean he should to use it?
<asac> instead he takes the nb.tar.gz + nn.tar.gz
<asac> s/he should to/he should not/
<asac> :)
<carlos> right, there should not be any language pack for 'no' code
<carlos> but better if you confirm it with him
<asac> carlos: i have es-AR as .xpi
<asac> do we have a langpack for that?
<asac> carlos: ok i have blacklisted ^no$ and have this mangling function in place ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994/
<asac> carlos: help!
<asac> what is en.po ?
<asac> just blacklit?
<asac> blacklist?
<carlos> asac: yeah
<carlos> a side effect of the tricks we are doing...
<carlos> about es-AR... that's the kind of waste efforts I told you
<carlos> btw, from the link you gave me
<carlos> asac: are you going to generate es.xpi files ?
<asac> carlos: i generate es.tar.gz :)
<carlos> or is just a way to say 'look for es.po' ?
<asac> and currently i also have es-AR.xpi
<asac> aeh
<asac> tar.gz i mean
<asac> shouldn't hurt if there is not langpack for that imo
<asac> carlos: for things that come from launchpad we will automaticall yhave the right codes (launchpad codes)
<carlos> isn't that any problem with the agreement we have with Mozilla?
<asac> carlos: for things that use upstream .xpi directly (everything not whitelisted) i am doing the mangling above
<carlos> asac: I prefer to do it in that way, but just want to be 100% sure ;-)
<asac> carlos: its like this:
<asac> lets say we don't whiteliste es
<asac> then we would ship es-ES in es.tar.gz
<asac> carlos: i am not sure about mozilla ... if they don't complain we should not make a fud out of it imo.
<carlos> ok
<asac> willguaraldi: fta complained about miro trunk taking about 25 seconds to startup ... might this be due to  a big sqlite db?
<asac> for me latest 1.2 starts up quick (like 2-3 seconds)
<asac> however fta2's database was about 10-15 times larger
<willguaraldi> asac: yeah.  the larger your database of channels and items, the longer it takes to start up.
<willguaraldi> asac: it's a problem we need to fix at some point, but will likely require some rearchitecture.
<asac> willguaraldi: ok ... so not just a missing index?
<willguaraldi> asac: well...  the problem is that we've got an object database.  so we load the whole database into memory at startup.
<willguaraldi> i wasn't around when they implemented that, so i don't really know why it was built that way.
<asac> willguaraldi: okay ;)
<willguaraldi> it's definitely a problem.  i think bdk was looking into rearchitecture options, but was sidetracked into a different rearchitecture problem we have.
<asac> which is?
<willguaraldi> rendering items in the item list takes a long time.
<willguaraldi> many problems, not enough devs to deal with them.
<willguaraldi> asac: bdk figured out a patch for the drag and drop problem with the gtkx11 platform with xulrunner 1.9.  i'm going to check that in today.
<willguaraldi> asac: i have a question for you, though.  it looks like in your patches, you renamed one of the files.  so the 80_xul patch involves deleting a file and re-adding it.  it makes it really hard to figure out what changes you guys have for that file.
<willguaraldi> asac: any idea why that's there?
<fta2> .c vs .cpp
<willguaraldi> i think it's a .cc file, not a .c file.
<willguaraldi> i'm pretty sure that .cc is a valid extension for C++ files.
<asac> willguaraldi: its because the standalone glue now needs to include gtkmozembed_glue.cpp
<asac> willguaraldi: but i think its not required anymore as 1.2 worked for me without changes
<willguaraldi> asac: what's the standalone glue?
<willguaraldi> also, that sounds like a new file altogether...  not a renamed file.
<asac> willguaraldi: if you embed gecko you have to use the standalone glue ... if you write a component that gets embedded in gecko you use the dependent glue :)
<willguaraldi> asac: funky.
<asac> willguaraldi: gtkmozembed symbols are hidden nowadays ... and you can only get them by #include <gtkmozembed_glue.cpp> in your file that startsup mozilla
<asac> willguaraldi: howver, our python uses the standalone glue so if you first run into python and then load your C libs you should be fine
<asac> without using standalone glue
 * willguaraldi nods.
<asac> i guess that you changed to order and thats why its now working with just libxul
<asac> startup order
<willguaraldi> mmm...  i think on gtkx11, it's always been a python application.
<asac> willguaraldi: in intrepid we will provide two options for python: mozembed_standalone and _dependent ... so you don't run into those issues anymore.
<asac> willguaraldi: sorry i might be out of context. don't you mix python with native code=
<asac> ?
<asac> thought miro was one of the cases that did this ;)
<willguaraldi> my nomenclature might be wrong.
<willguaraldi> i'm a little new to this side of the app.
<asac> actually ... i though that you have a python application that also has some native bindings (e.g. for gtkmozembed)
<willguaraldi> yes, i think that's right.
<asac> right. i think in 1.1 the native binding was loaded _before_ the python module was included.
<asac> in 1.2 its different ... as it now works
<asac> not sure about trunk
<asac> fta2: do we still have a patch?
<willguaraldi> 1.2 is derived from trunk.
<fta2> asac, nope. not anymore
<fta2> my branch is on lp
<willguaraldi> so...  are .cc files with C++ code in them bad?
<asac> willguaraldi: no .cc files _are_ c++ files
<asac> :)
<asac> its a bit confusing
<asac> CC stands for C compiler in make
<asac> CXX for C++ :)
<asac> but .cc extension is definitly c++
<willguaraldi> ok, that's what i thought.  i don't have the patches in front of me, but i'm pretty sure the file that the 80_xul patch is renaming is MozillaBrowserXPCOM.cc .  i think you can take the renaming out of the patch.
<asac> willguaraldi: we don't need to rename anyway anymore :)
<asac> willguaraldi: if i renamed it then because you compiled .cc file with gcc not g++
<willguaraldi> funky.
<asac> so the confusion might have started on your side
<asac> but better forget about this ... apparently we don't need any patch anymore
<willguaraldi> oh, i'm not placing blame anywhere.  i just wanted to talk about what's in the patches so i can figure out what i can absorb into the source here to reduce the work you folks have to do.
<willguaraldi> i don't see "gcc" or "g++" in the setup.py file.  maybe it was a change in distutils between python 2.4 and 2.5?
<willguaraldi> no biggie, though.  i'm going to try to put out a 1.2.3 rc0 today.  do you want me to send you the revision numbers for the "fix" that fixes drag and drop and then you can absorb it into your packages?
<mlind> asac: ping? bug #202343 updated.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202343 in opensc "mozilla-opensc firefox plugin not visible in FF3 (bad install directory)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202343
<asac> mlind: lookig
<asac> mlind: mime-type is important
<mlind> asac: I though so, what would be the correct value?
<asac> mlind: the mimetypes you see in about:plugins
<mlind> asac: ah, okay
<mlind> asac: Security modules supposed to show in about:plugins ?
<asac> mlind: no idea
<asac> if they serve any mime type then probably yes
<asac> otherwise its not really a plugin imo
<asac> mlind: is it not in there?
<mlind> asac: nope.
<asac> mlind: does it work?
<mlind> asac: I don't actually have a device to test this, but security module loads and registers without errors
<asac> how do oyu see that?
<mlind> asac: in FF's "Security Devices" dialog
<mlind> asac: /usr/lib/opensc-pkcs11.so loads okay, but card reader status is "not present"
<mlind> asac: maybe leave the Xb-Npp headers stuff out as the module doesn't seem to serve any mime type?
<asac> mlind: yes thats ok then
<mlind> asac: okay, I'll submit a new debdiff and leave the Xb-Npp stuff out. Thanks.
<asac> mlind: thanks
<asac> mlind: let me know when ready
<mlind> asac: okay, debdiff in bug #202343 should be good to go
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202343 in opensc "mozilla-opensc firefox plugin not visible in FF3 (bad install directory)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202343
<asac> mlind: ask for an uploader in -motu ... if there is none ill upload later today
<mlind> asac: will do
<Mirv> asac: whose job it's to put the translated versions of the firefox start page (that are available in ubuntu-docs and pointed to by ubufox translations) in place to start.ubuntu.com?
<Mirv> (since the translations were now lost with the hybrid start page)
<asac> Mirv: which translation got lost?
<Mirv> asac: Firefox start page translations, ubufox now switched to some hybrid start page model and ignores the ubufox URLs that pointed to ubuntu-docs' translated versions of the index.html
<asac> Mirv: yes
<asac> Mirv: do you have a langpack installed?
<asac> like finnish?
<Mirv> ok, I had that on an another computer, will try with it and the new ubufox
<asac> Mirv: what do you see in location bar?
<Mirv> (quickly chrome://something and then start.ubuntu.com/8.04)
<asac> Mirv: you will only get the translated page according to the translation you use
<asac> Mirv: yes, thats the online page
<asac> it will always use the language you have in firefox
<asac> but even the local page should be detected properly
<asac> to see that you have to disable disc caching in firefox about:config
<asac> stop firefox
<asac> disable networking in network manager
<asac> start firefox
<asac> that should go to index-LANGCODE.html
<asac> ArneGoetje: scim is popping up again :(
<asac> ctrl+pgup -> scim pops up :/
<asac> now it pops up whenever i push ctrl
<asac> and exit does only prevent that temporarily
<Mirv> asac: ok. retried. offline start page good, online start page bad. so my question was actually still relevant, who should get the translated home pages up to start.ubuntu.com (and do some language detection somewhere)?
<Mirv> asac: anyway, good that the offline start page is still working as it should be
<asac> Mirv: this is all a "last minute action" ... the guy told me that he now also has index.html.fi
<asac> can you retry?
<asac> Mirv: we are establishing a process to maintain that home page in a bzr reop
<Mirv> asac: yeah, I see. it's easier to fix the online part anyway than the offline part.
<asac> Mirv: right. does it work now?
<Mirv> asac: retried, English still. I can manually open the index.html.fi, though, but some configuration is still not there.
<asac> online?
<asac> Mirv: is firefox in finish now?
<Mirv> asac: yes, and offline page is shown as finnish and Finnish is selected in Firefox's preferred languages
<Mirv> (ie. other pages that are aware of multiple languages work)
<asac> ok i asked him to come here
<Mirv> newz2000: oh, it's you, hi :)
<asac> hi newz2000 !
<newz2000> hey Mirv
<newz2000> long time no chat
<Mirv> newz2000: yep, doing so great at canonical's data centre...
<Mirv> newz2000: anyway, browser doesn't automatically show index.html.fi yet
<newz2000> Mirv: just to be safe, can you try a shift+reload?
<Mirv> newz2000: yes.
<Mirv> I also disabled (again) disk cache and started browser again.
<asac> Mirv: can you install http liveheaders extension and tell us whats in accept-language
<Mirv> ok, just a sec
<asac> (warning: unqualified comment)
<asac> Mirv: the package ... no idea if upstream has updated the maxversion yet
<Mirv> nope, they haven't. what was the key to override it?
<asac> Mirv: install the package ;)
<asac> Mirv: mozilla-livehttpheaders
<Mirv> apt is my friend, yes. Accept-Language: fi
<asac> newz2000: ^^
<asac> sounds like .fi should match then
<newz2000> yeah, testing now
<Mirv> Content-Location: index.html.en
<asac> crazy ... i wondered why i have so much space on my 12" screen ... now i noticed that gnome-panel is gone :/
<asac> lol ... full screen mode ;)
<asac> ok started in english ...
<asac> verified that cache is enabled
<asac> now trying german :)
<asac> works
<asac> so its not a general regressoin at least
<newz2000> yeah, let me trying bypassing the frontend proxy
<asac> newz2000: maybe the cache now remembers (because we already tried) and the server is broken :)
<asac> s/cache/proxy/
<asac> :)
<newz2000> right, that's my theory
<newz2000> nope, not so simple apparently
<ArneGoetje> asac: did you enable 'complex script support' in language-selector?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i did do nothing ;) ... what i did was a reboot after the latest upgrades ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: nothing has changed in scim
<asac> yeah ;) ... no idea when i rebooted last time
<asac> let me check language selector
<ArneGoetje> asac: what does 'im-switch -l' say?
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok i start language selector and get "the language support is not installed completely"
<asac> looks like i never used that menu
<asac> ArneGoetje: yeah
<asac> ArneGoetje: its enabled
<asac> don't ask me why
<ArneGoetje> asac: disable it and relogin
<asac> ArneGoetje: sure. i managed to get rid of it for this session (dont ask me how)
<asac> ArneGoetje: is there a key combination that would enable that?
<asac> (by accident)?
 * newz2000 contacts server admins for ideas
<ArneGoetje> asac: crtl+space, alt+grave, crtl+shift, crtl+pg up/down
<asac> ArneGoetje: he? that will switch "complex scripts" on?
<asac> i use ctrl+space in emacs all the time ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: no. they enable scim when 'complex scripts' is enabled.
<asac> ok
<asac> ArneGoetje: why is that cluttered on all kind of key combinations?
<asac> instead of one?
<asac> i use ctrl+pgup/down also frequently in my daily workflow
<ArneGoetje> asac: FYI: crtl+space and alt+grave toggle scim on/off. crtl+space is the chinese way and alt-grave is the japanese way.
<asac> i wonder how much pain scim users support ;)
<Mirv> newz2000: if I manually go to index.html.de, I see in headers Content-Language: de, de, but if I go to index.html.fi I don't see Content-Language
<ArneGoetje> asac: crtl+shift / shift+crtl and crtl+pgup / crtl+pgdown flip through the available input methods in scim. As the default (when turned off) is your native keyboard, flipping one up or down will automatically enable scim and select the next/previous input method.
<asac> Mirv: yeah looks like fi is not known in the default lang mapping file most likely installed ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: CJK users expect that behaviour, so no pain here. ;)
<asac> thats my guess
<asac> ArneGoetje: is there an easy way for me to see if that i am looking at http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/index.html.zh_CN vs. http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/index.html.zh_TW?
<ArneGoetje> asac: ?
<asac> ArneGoetje: lets do it simple ;) ... install both language packs please ... and start firefox a)with TW ...and b) with CN ... and tell us if the online startpage shows the right language ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: ah...
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b5/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> there is where oyu can install ffo xlangpacks ;)
<newz2000> Mirv: is https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ in finish or english?
<Jazzva> wow... There's a serbian langpack. Didn't know it existed. First time I see FF in serbian :).
<Jazzva> (sorry for interruption)
<asac> Jazzva: from upstream?
<asac> whats its langcode?
<Jazzva> sr
<newz2000> Mirv: I think the start page now shows up right for fi
<Jazzva> Followd the link you provided
<Jazzva> *Followed
<ArneGoetje> asac: hmm... even when I start firefox in zh_TW locale, it still shows up the english page by default.
<Mirv> newz2000: help.ubuntu.com English
<Mirv> newz2000: yes, start.ubuntu.com is now Finnish! thanks!
<newz2000> sweet. I'll check the list of languages and compare to apache's config and see which ones apache doesn't like.
<asac> ArneGoetje: is firefox in zh_TW?
<newz2000> (Ng gets credit for this fix)
<asac> newz2000: ^^
<newz2000> let me test
<asac> newz2000: maybe check the config first ;)
<Mirv> newz2000: ok, great, and thanks to Ng too. should help.ubuntu.com be fixed similarily too (in some future)?
<asac> faster than test ;)
<newz2000> Mirv: I'll report it
<ArneGoetje> asac: I switched the whole system to zh_TW in langauge-selector.
<asac> ArneGoetje: well ... that means nothing
<asac> ArneGoetje: important is that firefox is translated
<newz2000> zh_TW is en
<asac> :)
<asac> newz2000: ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: looking in firefox settings-> preferred languages lists zh_TW at the top like expected.
<Mirv> asac: thanks for invoking newz2000. he's the guy who (had to) spent (way too) much time on keeping ubuntu-fi.org running when we were on worse servers than nowadays
<asac> ArneGoetje: how does the UIlook like?
<asac> Mirv: ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: chinese
<newz2000> Mirv: this is a fun project. Wait until you see the final result. ;-)
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok ... i think its not yet supported server side then :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: the UI is correctly translated into zh_TW
<ArneGoetje> asac: probably
<asac> yeah ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: so, what did you want to test with the zh_* Ubuntu pages?
<asac> ArneGoetje: just figure if they are properly mapped. newz2000 wasn't sure, but now we have this config problem to sort out first
<ArneGoetje> asac: config problem?
<newz2000> apache doesn't like some languages
<ArneGoetje> ah.. so you mean the apache config problem?
<asac> ArneGoetje: the reason why its in english for you still ;)
<asac> yeah
<ArneGoetje> ok.
<newz2000> ArneGoetje: what is your preferred language?
<ArneGoetje> en
<ArneGoetje> but when I start FF in zh_TW locale, the setting in FF lists zh_TW as preferred language
<newz2000> and zh_TW isn't working?
<ArneGoetje> nope, it shows the en page
<newz2000> gotcha
<newz2000> there are 68 langs so I'll script it to see which are working and which aren't.
<ArneGoetje> oh
<asac> newz2000: we have 68 translated? or 68 in apache?
<newz2000> there are 68 different files, some are duplicates, for example .pt .pt_BR
<newz2000> but they still need to be tested
<asac> newz2000: interesting
<newz2000> yeah, that's why I was wondering if you knew how the tralnslated start pages were generated because I definitely want to figure it out and use it to generate the new start pages
<asac> newz2000: we only have 42 lang packs for ffox
<newz2000> that's probably about right
<asac> aeh 46
<asac> ;(
<asac> and 6 more blacklisted or so
<asac> (people just started to translate ffox in launchpad)
<ArneGoetje> do you guys still need my help or can I go to sleep now?
<asac> ArneGoetje: sleep well
<newz2000> thanks
<ArneGoetje> thanks... almost 5:00 am here
<Jazzva> asac, please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jazzva if you have a minute... I have added some new info, so I'm interested if it's ok... Thanks :)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7056/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-15
<asac> fta: yeah ... thats good news
<asac> fta: i convinced them ;)
<asac> now i have to hunt down those kernel folks that broken my iwl setup
<asac> last ffox/xulrunner test build
<asac> for last upload to hard
<asac> y
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> carlos: hi! ...
<asac> a question ;)
<carlos> asac: hi
<carlos> sure, go ahead :-P
<asac> i think jtv said that the reason for all those untranslated strings is that we import the same LANGCODE.xpi to both packages
<asac> carlos: i have now a script to filter that
<asac> so we could split the upstream .xpi up before uploading translations
<asac> would that help?
<asac> s/the reason/one reason/
<asac> i assume there will still be ambiguities left, but maybe we can reduce the amount of not properly mapped strings from 250 to 20 per package ;)
<carlos> asac: I don't think it will make a huge difference, our problem is that we don't read manifest files yet
<carlos> and thus, we find files from manifest *and* files that are not referred in the manifest and that have duplicated IDs
<carlos> so we handle that as a conflict, which is not such conflict in en-US
<carlos> and thus, the messages are tagged as different
<asac> carlos: yes, but i can filter the de.xpi for instance to only include files that are in manifest
<carlos> asac: hmm, that would help, yes
<asac> carlos: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi
<asac> tere is a runxpi2xpi script ;)
<asac> carlos: did you manage to kick es translators to fix their accesskeys?
<asac> id love to include es from launchpad
<asac> but i need to be sure that the accesskeys are fixed as good as possible ;) ... otherwise mozilla corp will sue me ;)
<carlos> no luck yet, sorry. I will use email to be sure I get an answer :-)
<asac> carlos: do you know a nick of a translator?
<carlos> asac: btw, is that just for firefox or xulrunner too?
<carlos> asac: yeah, but he only connects when he needs something from me :-P
<asac> carlos: xulrunner is even more important because everybody appears to forget that its half of the text
<carlos> that's why I didn't have luck looking for him
<carlos> asac: talking about the acesskeys
<asac> carlos: finnish translation accesskeys were fixed in 10 minutes ... should be really easy for him ;)
<asac> carlos: i added a note to the firefox 3 template but apparently nobody reads that
<asac> carlos: there are a few _new_ languages started ... they of course only started on firefox project
<asac> carlos: any idea how we can help translators to notice that there is still work to do?
<carlos> yeah, I saw your note about xulrunner
<asac> carlos: i bumped priority to 1000 ... maybe i should go for a million?
<carlos> well, I could give higher priority to xulrunner
<carlos> that will make it appear near the top of lists to translate
<asac> i can do that too? at least i thought i can
<carlos> hmm, not sure... let me check...
<asac> i can defeinitly set priority for my templates
<asac> no idea if they help though
<asac> what would be a reasonable value?
<carlos> indeed, you are able to change it
<carlos> well... the problem is that the template is huge
<carlos> and thus, I guess people get scared :-)
<asac> carlos: why scared? lots of karma to gain i'd say :)
<asac> imo karma should be multiplied by priority :) ... so i could reward folks with a higher karma by bumping prio ;)
<carlos> :-P
<asac> carlos: lets say we sort out the import problems later ... could we overwrite those that are currently manually confirmed?
<carlos> asac: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+lang/es
<carlos> you can see there that firefox got higher priority
<carlos> however, if you want xulrunner, it should have higher priority than firefox ;-)
<asac> cool
<asac> carlos: so 1000 was enough to make it show up?
<asac> on top?
 * asac looks
<asac> ok dumped firefox to 900 again ;)
<fta> <asac> for last upload to hardy <= ? when ? b5 or pre ?
<asac> b5
<asac> now
<asac> fta: mozilla corp didn't grant us exception to use official branding for a glorified nightly
<asac> so we have to eat this
<fta> ok
<asac> its all on .dev branch
<asac> i will merge it to .head if you don't come first
<fta> i don't have much time at the moment, go ahead.
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> thanks
<Mirv> asac: xulrunner is now the topmost translation of all, and firefox second. they were the top two two/three days ago already, so they should definitely be noticed. people might be scared away from translating the access keys since the actual context is shown only at the bottom of the string box in small text and has to be "parsed" to human language ("en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/browser/browser.dtd(printPreviewCmd.accesskey)" -> "ah, p
<Mirv> basically a little bit of information "yes, you can/should translate those, and look at the string to parse the context" should be enough. should I send an e-mail to ubuntu-translators mailing list?
<Mirv> (or carlos)
<asac> Mirv: yeah. i think we are fine now
<asac> Mirv: we will have three languages from rosetta in the first hardy langpacks
<asac> that should be enough to claim this a victory :)
<asac> after all all those disambiguitites that currently need manual action should go away in future imports when rosetta has improved
<Mirv> asac: alright :)
<Mirv> yep.
<asac> personally i just want to ensure that all this works, so _new_ translations can be done in launchpad
<asac> there is not much sense in redoing the upstream work
<asac> unless we find a procedure to review translations and give back improvements to upstream
<asac> at the end of each dev cycle
<asac> (and if upstream disagrees, remove our diff again)
<carlos> Mirv: isn't an info message appearing explaining what's that key for?
<asac> carlos: i think its just a "warning"
<carlos> if it doesn't appear, is a bug
<carlos> asac: the text we agreed should appear in each message
<carlos> asac: well, it's an info message, yeah
<asac> carlos: yeah ... but thats just a warning "don't change translation if you don't know what to do"
<asac> which is correct
<carlos> hmm, didn't we add an explanation for it?
<asac> point is atm, it should read "please don't change existing translation, but if ther eis no translation check the menu entry this refers to and choose a letter that's in the word"
<carlos> hmm, too many things in my brain...
<Mirv> carlos: two problems: 1. it says "Select the shortcut key you want to use" both when it's commandkey and accesskey, and it takes some knowledge to understand that not all of those are similar. 2. the actual context is only in the "Located in" text.
<carlos> I see
<carlos> asac, Mirv: That's a really easy change in our side, please, could you file a bug against Launchpad Translations
<asac> yeah ... its hard to spot which menu entry it actually refers to
<carlos> with a suggestion for each type of key?
<asac> carlos: well ;) ... i have no idea how to best explain it in a short paragraph
<Mirv> carlos: I can try
<asac> above was just an example that sprang to my mind
<carlos> asac: that's why GNOME and KDE note it as part of the menu translation ;-)
<carlos> Mirv: it could be different for each kind of ID so commandkey and accesskey would have different explanations
<carlos> btw, I found also a .key
<carlos> so as far as I know, there are commandkey, acceskey and key
<asac> ?
<asac> carlos: yeah  ... they can be anything
<Mirv> hmm, I wonder what that .key was
<asac> i found several cmdKey
<asac> as well
<asac> and others ... i think we cannot really find all
<Mirv> ah, same as commandkey/cmdkey
<asac> carlos: once import is perfect, can we overwrite anything yet translated/confirmed?
<asac> or at least detect differences so we can manually review them?
<carlos> asac: we can do some cleanup to use whatever upstream has vs. what we have in Launchpad, yes
<carlos> our translators are able to do it directly using the UI, once we fix that bug with not parsing manifest files
<asac> carlos: in the end i need a way to produce diffs that we can submit/discuss with upstream
<asac> (VISION)
<carlos> hmm
<asac> and incorporate their feedback after that kind of review round
<carlos> asac: Is a diff between two .po files enough?
<asac> not sure about the format yet ;)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> we have the information in our database
<carlos> we even have a way to filter all messages
<carlos> and show differences with upstream
<carlos> in the web UI
<asac> yeah. in a perfect world we could show them diffs against their translations in CVS
<asac> so they could apply them easily
<asac> but thats nothing for right now :)
<asac> i think in the long run we need a full time upstream translation liason that manages this :)
<asac> until upstream finally switches to rosetta ;)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> Mirv: btw, I don't find the email you sent with instruction about how to test firefox lang packs
<Mirv> carlos: puuh. the access key thing is really hard to explain.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/217626
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217626 in rosetta "Firefox / Xulrunner better explanations for command / access key translating" [Undecided,New]
<carlos> Mirv: I know :-P I tried and failed already...
<carlos> Mirv: I remember I saw your instructions (I think you sent it)
<carlos> but I don't remember were
<carlos> hmm maybe planet ubuntu?
<Mirv> carlos: no, I think you're thinking about someone else? I think asac was planning a blog post about it.
<Mirv> (and maybe did so)
<asac> Mirv: i plan a blog post about how to produce test translations from .po file exports
<asac> i am not sure how to properly describe the accesskey mystery in a way that anyone would understand
<asac> suggestions welcome ;)
<asac> Mirv: you did it right now, so maybe you have a better idea about this as an "outsider"
<asac> i mean, i probably know to much about firefox internals to describe it in a good fashion
<Mirv> asac: yep, I tried now to have a semi-short explanation in that bug report I just referred to, so Carlos could put something like it in Rosetta
<carlos> Mirv: I think the description is fine
<carlos> Mirv: thanks
 * asac  looking
<carlos> Mirv: ok, found
<carlos> Mirv: I was talking about the text you sent to ubuntu-translators yesterday
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> ubuntu-translators IRC channel
<Mirv> carlos: ah, yes that one you're correct. that's the only place I wrote about it :)
<Mirv> blog/irc/e-mail, all the same
<Mirv> (ok I should probably do now my real work again ;))
<asac> Mirv: thanks
<asac> fta: doors closed. last package up. me on holiday ;)
<asac> how much i hoped that all points were true ;)
 * asac lunch
<plun> hi all  > fta > ubulette ?
<plun> *ping*
<asac> plun: ?
<plun> hello  ;)
<asac> plun: whats your question?
<plun> I have a challenge... a Ubuntu killer started in my country, this is a new news channel, I cannot figure out how the streams are built....
<plun> URL   http://anytime.tv4.se/webtv/?progId=427494&treeId=901101&renderingdepartment=2.757
<asac> Ladda ner Windows Media Player här.
<plun> Well...  ;)
<plun> tested with totem-mozilla and mozilla-mplayer
<asac> and vlc?
<plun> Yup VLC brakes and also mplayer from CLI
<asac> brakes?
<asac> breaks?
<plun> Yup  ;)
<plun> INET6 error  bla bla
<asac> plun: how do you get the stream from CLI ?
<asac> whast the URL for the stream=
<asac> ?
<plun> plun@dunder:~$ mplayer mms://anytime.tv4.se/webtv/metafile.asx?MSG=mc1lSbUlityW0cJiqRrJ(xfyWIKhyDr4FyDJrUewlu8RtZiUhdDWyxd8hFg3ymUtDI0KqynoVaj0NAC23mivSX1HlWyFdo2RlRfbRjb0qNM!
<plun> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<asac> plun: please start firefox from command line
<asac> plun: and post the output you get there
<plun> OK
<Mirv> plun: when you use the mplayer, put the url like this: mplayer 'mms://any...NM'
<Mirv> ie use ':s
<plun> OK testing....  I am using Chatzilla so I cannot close my browser.. ;)
<asac> plun: try:
<asac> totem 'http://anytime.tv4.se/webtv/metafile.asx?MSG=mc1lSbUlityW0cJiqRrJ(xfyWIKhyDr4FyDJrUewlu8RtZiUhdDWyxd8hFg3ymUtqZas4oE1y6ft2I)1FlATFCALGsAD8kTOICOIvr72a0c!'
<asac> that works for me
<asac> it asks me to install missing plugins
<asac> (which isn't working in totem plugin unfortunately)
<asac> but after installing codec it should work
<asac> hmm but doesn't for me :)
<asac> now totem locks up
<plun> Ok, here is the error output
<plun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63311/
<plun> '***'  was needed
<asac> plun: did you manage to install the codec like above?
<asac> why mms? for me http://... triggers the proper codec install
<plun> It is 2 commands first with mms then with http.
<plun> I just copy the adress from mozilla-mplayer GUI
<asac> plun: i think the url is just dead
<plun> No they are not dead....  dead for Ubuntu and Linux maybe.
<plun> Tested on a Windows PC an hour ago.
<plun> This is real sabotage against open source and makes users to abandon Ubuntu.
<asac> plun: does it work with firefox 2?
<plun> I dont know.... I uninstalled FF2 long time ago... ;)
<asac> plun: that site is crap anyway. you should send email and complain
<asac> i mean: Due to rights limitations, this video cant be offered in the country or region where you are located.
<asac> i wouldn't be shocked if that site uses DRM mechanisms as well
<asac> who knows if its the same issue :)
<plun> Well, mostly all commercial sites using DRM and the world is indeed commercial.
<plun> Just to find a way around this.... :)
<asac> plun: ?
<asac> thats not true anymore
<asac> lots of companies have reverted DRM
<asac> as they found that noone wants that
<asac> i think time-warner and universal have stopped using DRM
<plun> Well, thats just a theatre,  TPM is coming instead...
<plun>  
<asac> the idea is to point other companies to such examples and tell them that they have no clue
<asac> TPM won't come i guess
<asac> anyway ... no time for such things right now ;)
<plun> Well... it will  100% sure...  all security agencys already uses it, goverment PCs and son on.
<plun> Every mobile we buy probably includes that terrible chip....  ;(
<plun> Intel is coming with it Built-in, former  called LaGrande.
<plun> Back to breaking the stream...  :)
<plun> Thanks for answering !
<asac> carlos: i think there will be a bogus en-US.xpi (missing install.rdf) going up for firefox-3.0 package that comes now. can we overload that with the one we currently have in case it really is catched?
<carlos> asac: I can remove it from the queue, yes
<carlos> asac: firefox and xulrunner
<carlos> or just firefox?
<asac> carlos: just firefox
<asac> the next upload will fix it
<asac> carlos: i don't think its already in the queue ... do you see?
<asac> let me check if the package has been build yet
<asac> (we had some buildd issues an hour ago or so)
<carlos> asac: no, it's not there yet
<carlos> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+imports
<asac> ok ... lets hope we are awake when the buildd's are cured again
<asac> carlos: with some luck OOO lands before firefox :) ... i guess that should help to digest the import queue ;)
<carlos> 000 lands?
<asac> carlos: well https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds ... at least its building
<fta2> asac, I have the black rectangle bug on ati
<asac> fta2: which site?
<fta2> I open a png in a tab: perfect, change tab, return to the png: it's a black rectangle, changing tabs again doesn't solve it
<fta2> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/Keyboard_layout_Chinese_Traditional.png
<asac> let me upgrade everything here
<asac> fta2: cannot reproduce here with fglrx
<asac> hmm
<fta2> refresh help
<asac> let me check once everything is updated
<fta2> but it's broken again if i change tabs
<asac> fta2: maybe due to extensions?
<fta2> oh, reset zoom fixed it
<asac> he?
<asac> i already tried zooming
<asac> can you reproduce at all now?
<fta2> nope
<asac> fta2: do you already have the new xserver?
<asac> which version is that?
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't bring me anything new :(
<fta2> and zooming the png itself produces black areas
<asac> fta2: try add Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
<asac> i think the xserver with that fix was not yet rolled
<fta2> i'm not uptodate
<asac> anywy ... try that option ... the4 new X server should just set that as default
<asac> nothing else is new
<asac> xorg-server (2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu8) hardy; urgency=low
<asac> thats the one with the fix
<asac> lets see
<asac> k looks like its already installed here ... let me try to remove that option and see if its still fixed
<asac> ok restarting X
<asac> bummer
<asac> fta2: its not fixed
<asac> i have the feeling our x maintainer made a mistake when porting that patch from fedora 1.5
<asac> fta2: the setting should fix it though still
<asac> ok let me try to fix xserver
<asac> ok lets see whats going on
<fta2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755730
<asac> fta2: n00b ... he didn' tadd that patch to series
<asac> tse
<asac> nothing got applied
<fta2> lol
<fta2> and the description was not very clear
<fta2> are users supposed to set XAAxxx = true themselves ?
<fta2> it's supposed to be deprecated
<asac> fta2: yes. now its XaaOffscreenPixmaps "True"
<asac> uploaded fix
<asac> lets see if admins are happy with it ;)
<asac> RMs rather ;)
<asac> fta2: opened bug 186186 for cairo again and milestoned it as "later" (aka intrepid)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186186 in xulrunner-1.9 "web page background render errors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186186
<asac> fta2: ok accepted
<asac> (xserver
<asac> )
<asac> newz2000: ok we are waiting for mdke
<newz2000> oh, its mdke. :-) I should have guessed
<newz2000> hi mdke
<asac> mdke: newz2000
<mdke> heya newz2000
<asac> mdke: he probably has all the answers you want ... and you can probably provide answers to him :)
<asac> win-win ;)
<mdke> asac: I wouldn't go as far as saying I know how things work... what "things" are we talking about here?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> newz2000: ?
<newz2000> Well, there's these offline HTML pages that show up by default in firefox when you open the browser and haven't customized the start page
<newz2000> I was wondering how these pages are generated, because we're also going to create online versions
<mdke> newz2000: they are translated manually by translator teams and uploaded to ubuntu-docs
<mdke> newz2000: except the original, which was just written by us and gets its version number bumped each release
<newz2000> So is there some script that generates the separate html pages?
<mdke> no
<mdke> it's just one page for each language
<asac> mdke: does the translation make use of rosetta?
<asac> or just hand-written submissions?
<mdke> asac: no, it's done manually
<newz2000> oh, I see
<newz2000> So each person copies the html page and then changes the text in the HTML to match their language?
<mdke> yes, and the links, generally
<asac> newz2000: maybe we want to do XML in future?
<mdke> we avoided during xml because it's much harder to customise the output when building html
<mdke> during/using
<mdke> we tried it though, iirc
<newz2000> well, it looks like the pages are all valid xhtml
<asac> what customisations are you referring to?
<newz2000> so I can use beautiful soup to parse it and get what I need
<mdke> asac: if you build html from docbook xml or sgml, you need to customise things a bit to build them
<mdke> newz2000: can you explain what it is that you're doing?
<mdke> the mechanism to allow firefox to show translations and to show the correct derivative start page was quite delicately constructed, I'm concerned that changing the system at this late stage is a bit risky
<newz2000> we're creating an online version of the page. It has some customized things on the side to make it interesting and it looks different than the offline page.
<mdke> so if the user runs kubuntu will they see a kubuntu page?
<newz2000> for hardy only FF is affected
<mdke> right, but firefox is the default browser for loads of derivatives, no?
<newz2000> correct
<mdke> i thought it was for kubuntu too
<mdke> and edubuntu etc
<newz2000> I don't know about that
<mdke> so if the user runs kubuntu will they see a kubuntu page?
<mdke> whoops.
<newz2000> the page has been made to be as generally interesting as possible, there's no ubuntu specific content
<mdke> I see. but the current version has the Ubuntu colours, maybe it's just that I haven't seen the new version yet
<newz2000> it looks like the current ubuntu website with hardy theme elements
<newz2000> a heron in the top corner
<newz2000> its pretty simple
<mdke> it sounds nice
<mdke> but it seems pretty unfair if kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu users are going to lose a customised start page because of it
<newz2000> its exactly the same content as the offline page
<[reed]> http://www.ideastorm.com/article/show/63082/Preinstall_gNewSense_on_laptops_and_desktops
<[reed]> lol
<newz2000> plus a search box, plus some links to interesting ubuntu info and headlines
<mdke> don't get me wrong - I like it, and I think there has been a place for an online homepage for some time.
<mdke> but if users of branded derivatives used to get a page with their derivative's branding, and now they will get an ubuntu branded page, that needed to be addressed before implementing this
<mdke> I didn't see any public discussion of the idea at all, I definitely would have pointed that out if I had
<newz2000> asac can correct me if I'm wrong, but we're not replacing a branded page
<newz2000> aiuc
<asac> mdke: it only applies to firefox
<asac> we talked to kubuntu devs and as always they didn't care
<mdke> asac: I get that bit. But kubuntu, edubuntu and xubuntu all have firefox, don't they?
<asac> actually they didn't even care that thei local startpage was not properly localized in firefox
<mdke> that was the whole point of including different startpages for them
<asac> and they never reported that to me.
<asac> mdke: no ... kubuntu has konqueror
<mdke> asac: we've had a bug about it in ubuntu-docs which was recently marked as fixed
<asac> not sure about xubuntu.
<mdke> kubuntu-docs, sorry
<asac> mdke: its not fixed
<asac> the kubuntu-docs package has the translated pages, but it doesn't have proper links setup
<mdke> asac: ok, that sometimes happens with bugs
<asac> everything is still pointing to index.html
<mdke> I see
<asac> i found that while tesitng the localization feature
<mdke> I guess the developer thought that including the translated pages would fix it, without testing properly
<asac> most liekly
<asac> mdke: however the same bug was in gutsy i checked that
<asac> before gusty no translation existed
<mdke> yeah
<asac> so back to the branding
<asac> i am not sure about edubuntu and xubuntu
<newz2000> I thought edubuntu was gone
<mdke> !!
<asac> newz2000: yes. its an addon cd
<asac> now
<newz2000> right
<asac> newz2000: please ask ogra if they still patch the startpage
<asac> so left is xubuntu ... thats not a big problem either imo
<asac> point is that all this is shipped by ubufox
<asac> they could easily do xubufox
<mdke> edubuntu-docs still has a startpage
<asac> but nobody came to me to ask what to do to make that happen :)
<mdke> ok
<asac> same for edubufox and kubufox
<asac> :)
<asac> if there is demand we can do something like that
<newz2000> edubuntu never patched the start pages
<asac> in worst case only ubuntu will have the online startpage
<mdke> to be honest, I only found out yesterday that the functionality for the browser homepage had been changed, and I maintain ubuntu-docs which ships the homepage
<newz2000> and they're not starting
<asac> newz2000: he?
<asac> i am sure i saw a different startpage
<mdke> newz2000: that's plain not true
<asac> let me startup my classmate :)
<newz2000> ok, there's more data coming
<asac> hehe
<newz2000> edubuntu-artwork will still be installed
<mdke> it's edubuntu-docs that ships the startpage...
<newz2000> ogra may not have been the best person to ask thn
<mdke> ok, let's just conclude that they don't know what's going on, or care :)
<asac> the online startpage is already shipped in ubufox
<mdke> I think there has been a bit of a communication lapse here. If this idea had been discussed on some prominent development list, it would have been possible for derivatives to be involved in discussion and each of them could have shipped their own *bufox
<asac> so if they don't shout in a few days
<asac> they probably don't care :)
<mdke> as it is, if the ubuntu-docs maintainers didn't realise that the startpage management was being changed, it's difficult for anyone else to have discovered it
<newz2000> we're not changing management of the content, you still have that
<mdke> newz2000: I mean to ubufox
<mdke> I'm happy that a sane way of managing the startpage has been found - the old one was really tricky and it sounds like the new one has better support for derivatives
<mdke> I'm just concerned at how late it is happening, and that it wasn't announced more broadly
<mdke> maybe I'm not subscribed to enough mailing lists...
<newz2000> maybe. There is a agreement under works with Google, you might have noticed a few weeks ago a new startpaged based on google
<newz2000> that fell through and was revived at the last min
<newz2000> only we don't want to give the keys to the whole ball of wax to Google, so we're hosting it on a canonical managed server
<newz2000> not that you need keys for a ball of wax
<newz2000> but if it were just that it wouldn't have happened for hardy
<mdke> heh
<newz2000> the benefit to having an online startpage is that the startpage can change as needed...
<newz2000> for example you remember the problem with the xorg driver a year ago or so
<mdke> I agree completely
<newz2000> its a relatively static page with a multi-tiered review process (which hasn't fully been set up yet)
<mdke> jeff had suggested an online startpage while he still worked at Canonical. That was a long time back - it just needed someone to implement it
<mdke> it's definitely a good idea
<newz2000> So what I'm going to do is create a new theme that looks harmonious with the ubuntu.com site and pour the content in from the offline page
<mdke> still, in my personal idea of the Ubuntu community, changes like adding google to the startpage would also be something subject to public discussion :(
<mdke> anyway, the changes sound all to the good to me.
<mdke> asac: do you know if the move to ubufox means that we can drop all the "prepare-firefox-translations" scripting stuff in ubuntu-docs and mozilla-firefox-locales-all that iwj wrote? if so, we should try and clean that out
<newz2000> we were curious if the offline pages were generated with some application so that we could use it too
<asac> mdke: we should review that in intrepid
<asac> mdke: thats too ugly to look into this that quick
<asac> before release
<asac> but i am sure we can drop a bunch of things
<mdke> asac: ok. Look forward to that
<mdke> asac: one of the limitations to the old system was that only locales which are supported by firefox could be added as translations
<mdke> asac: do you know if that still applies? I had a new translation recently that I could add, if so
<mdke> *if not
<mdke> asac: it was for ukranian (uk)
<asac> mdke: thats still true. however you can now use the preferred language setting in firefox
<asac> to select other languages for which you don't have the langpack
<asac> mdke: so automatically you will get the language you have in UI of firefox (Langpack), but you also set something else
<asac> mdke: look in preferences -> content -> preferred language
<mdke> asac: ok, I won't add the ukranian translation then, because I'm not sure if it will break something
<mdke> asac: iwj used to tell me that adding a language without going through the proper procedure outlined in the wikipage might break things
<asac> mdke: he?
<asac> mdke: i think we will have uk langpacks
<asac> mdke: you could ask newz2000 to add that page to the online thing at least
<mdke> asac: right, but uk isn't one of the languages specified in the prepare-firefox-startpage script in the ubuntu-docs package
<mdke> asac: yeah, that would work
<asac> mdke: thats the one usually used anyway
<mdke> newz2000: it's attached to bug 216982
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216982 in ubuntu-docs "Ubuntu firefox start page not translated into Ukrainian (uk)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216982
<asac> newz2000: could you bring index thing up ?
 * newz2000 is a bit lost and is getting caught up
<newz2000> ok, I follow. I can upload a ukranian version
<mdke> great, thanks
<newz2000> I'm not positive that the languages for the online page are limited to the langpack for ff
<asac> newz2000: thats not true
<mdke> they probably aren't, if you're using apache to do it
<asac> newz2000: the default will be the one you use ... you can setup any language you want as preferred language in preferences
<newz2000> right, you can change the preferred language and google and other localized sites will honor it, even without a langpack
<asac> ack
<newz2000> I think
<asac> newz2000: you can
<asac> preferences -> content -> languages
<asac> newz2000: ^^
<asac> there you can move language up and down ... add/remove and so on
<Jazzva> Hmm, is it late to translate it to Serbian? I could try to do it tonight :)...
<asac> Jazzva: startpage?
<asac> ask newz2000  ;)
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> newz2000: ? :)
<mdke> I think we have serbian, don't we?
<newz2000> we're still working out the process for approval, and I can't make the call alone
<mdke> what's the country code?
<Jazzva> I haven't noticed it before ... though I'm using localized environment
<newz2000> I guess I should have said the same thing for the ukranian translation
<Jazzva> mdke: I think it's still sr
<mdke> newz2000: I think the requirement should be that the translation is adduced by a member of the Ubuntu translation team
<mdke> newz2000: that's what we do for the rest of Ubuntu
<mdke> Jazzva: ah, we don't have one then
<Jazzva> cs or rs, maybe? We went through lot of changes :)...
<Jazzva> I think sr is still used, but rs should be the new one ... and cs was something in between
<mdke> newz2000: that's also the basic idea that we've tried to apply with the existing translations
<Jazzva> mdke, newz2000: So, it's not too late to translate it now?
<Jazzva> Hmm .. no rs, and cs_CZ is czech version...
<mdke> Jazzva: please coordinate with the serbian team and file it as a bug on ubuntu-docs - the team is at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sr
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll speak to the other members :)
<mdke> thanks
<newz2000> mdke: thanks. I was starting to sweat trying to think o fthe right answer to that question. :-)
<mdke> asac: do you think it is worth posting to -devel with information on how to setup an equivalent ubufox packages for derivatives that might want to use firefox? it sounds quite cool to be able to have specific changes outside the firefox package itself
<mdke> maybe if xubuntu or edubuntu wish to customise their startpage, they can set it up in the time available
<asac> mdke: i would be happy to do that, but after the release please :)
<asac> hmm
<mdke> fair enough, I understand that things are busy!
<Jazzva> Ok, mail sent to the administrator of the group
<asac> i think its unlikely that the packages can still enter hardy in time. thats unfortunate i know.
<mdke> yeah, it would be risky I guess at this stage
<asac> mdke: i really think we should do that right after the release
<asac> mdke: help on coordinating this welcome :)
<asac> mdke: maybe i have other ideas by then
<mdke> asac: I'd like to help
<mdke> asac: I'll stay in touch
<asac> thanks!
<asac> thats great
 * asac off to get some reest
<epimeteo> hi, I'm having an odd problem with FF and file-roller (Gutsy). I have a tar.gz file that downloads fine with wget, but when I try to save it from the browser, file-roller says it's not a tar file.
<epimeteo> the funny thing is that if the file and the link are renamed to ".tar" (without .gz), file-roller recognizes it.
<epimeteo> why is it happening?
<fta> asac, I don't know for you, but for me, miro is totally weird since we use xul 1.9. Most labels are misplaced, even overwriting other labels.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-16
<asac> fta: never used it before :)
<asac> fta: for me 1.2 looks good
<asac> fta: which labels?
<fta> really ?
<asac> maybe i just don't know the real shiny miro ... who knows
<asac> example?
<asac> epimeteo: does the server send a proper mime-type? otherwise the server has to send a proper content-disposition header i guess or the url must have a proper filename extension
<asac> fta: bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/192888/comments/44
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/192888/comments/45
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/miro.png
<asac> thats indeed strange
<asac> i don't have that
<asac> but maybe thats because i don'thave that many labels
<asac> looks like a bit like a bottom top wrap overflow :)
<fta> even when you resize the left pane to a smaller size ?
<asac> where are those displaced elements supposed to be?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/miro2.png
<asac> currently it doesn't start at all anymore
<asac> no idea whats up
<asac> did i try something the other day`
<asac> ?
<asac> dbus error :/
<epimeteo> asac, the server is a drupal site. the file extention is correct in both link and file. About the mime-type, what do I have to edit in the server side?
<asac> no idea ... shouldn't be required i guess
<asac> if the rest is fine
<epimeteo> ok, thanks asac
<asac> epimeteo: you can look
<asac> the file should be in /tmp/ while fileroller is open
<asac> what kind of file is that?
<fta> asac, removing libflashsupport never really helped me improve stability, but it sure broke my sound (pulseaudio)
<epimeteo> let me see
<asac> fta: the testers i had all saw improvement
<asac> fta: for instance they could go back and forward as long as they liked (most of the times) on youtube
<asac> while they couldn't do that with libflashsupport
<asac> there is even a ticket open about this in libflashsupport bug tracker
<asac> fta: http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/225
<fta> maybe but it never helped *me*, it still crashed a lot when i tried that
<asac> fta: have a testcase to reproduce without libflashsupport?
<asac> i couldn't reproduce anything reliably without it
<epimeteo> asac, the file extention is ok in /tmp/, but neither tar or file-roller can open it. This is happening just with the broswer (FF from gutsy repos). if I use wget all works fine.
<asac> epimeteo: try to rename it ... maybe its a tar.gz
<fta> the url from last time. but apparently, it was that Xaa thing on nvidia only
<asac> fta: oh ... could you fix that with disabling offscreen pixmaps too?
<epimeteo> it is a tar.gz, asac. In the links, in the server, all .tar.gz.
<asac> epimeteo: maybe your server gzips the stream
<fta> asac, this ticket is closed/dupe
<epimeteo> if it does, why the problem doesn't happen with wget? and who can I verify if the server gzips the stream (the website is mine, the tar file is created by a script).
<asac> fta: thats the number i had in my head :)
<epimeteo> *how
<asac> epimeteo: what headers does your server send?
<asac> paste them
<epimeteo> how do I get the header?
<asac> epimeteo: install the liveheaders extension from the hardy archive
<epimeteo> ok
<fta> or install libwww-perl and do: HEAD your_url
<epimeteo> ok, I've istalled both. I tried what you said, fta. Don't know what to do with liveheaders.
<Jazzva> epimeteo: start FF, go to Tools -> LiveHTTPHeaders, and then open the page...
<fta> check Content-Type
<epimeteo> Content-Type: application/x-gzip
<fta> Jazzva, you should know i prefer CLI :)
<fta> then most likely, ff will gunzip it on the fly
<Jazzva> fta: Sure thing :), just answerd epimeteo's question :P
<epimeteo> ok Jazzva i'll try that, thanks
<epimeteo> fta, so it's ok?
<epimeteo> why doesnt file-roller recognizes the tar file then?
<fta> is the resulting file really a tar ?
<Jazzva> epimeteo: no problem
<epimeteo> I'm using it right now :)
<epimeteo> fta, that's the problem. It is the file, name, extention and size, but file-roller nor tar can use it.
<Jazzva> epimeteo: What's the fille? I would like to see and check...
<Jazzva> *file
<fta> what does "file yourfile" tells you ?
<fta> -s
<epimeteo> http://nonetdebs.unixpod.com/temp/1/var_lib_apt_lists.tar.gz
<epimeteo> i cant see "file yourfile" anywhere :s
<fta> file /tmp/var_lib*
<epimeteo> var_lib_apt_lists.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix
<fta> so it's still a gzip
<fta> gunzip it and file the tar
<fta> or just tar ztvf var_lib_apt_lists.tar.gz
<Jazzva> Same here... though, it gunzips/untars perfectly...
<Jazzva> (when I save it first)
<epimeteo> so why file-roller nor tar can open it?
<asac> fta: yeah its double gzipped :)
<asac> but only on .gz :)
<epimeteo> i'm doing something wrong?
<asac> one
<asac> epimeteo: paste a full header session
<asac> not just the content-type
<asac> e.g. what firefox sends and what it retrieves
<epimeteo> from liveheaders?
<asac> yes
<asac> clear
<asac> then download
<asac> and paste everything ;)
<asac> epimeteo: paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<epimeteo> ok
<fta> the file looks correct
<fta> yet file-roller file:///tmp/var_lib_apt_lists.tar.gz   doesn't like it
<epimeteo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156/
<epimeteo> it's just the click on the tar.gz link part.
<epimeteo> you can try yourselfs: log on the site as "zzz" with "zzz" password and click "apt-get update" on the left side. Then, by the end of the page is the link.
<asac> looks like ffox doesn't recognize gzip content-encoding
<asac> most likely a bug then
<asac> (except your server double encodes as well :))
<asac> epimeteo: disable gzip on server
<asac> and see what happens
<epimeteo> :s disable it? where? I'm not the owner of the server
<epimeteo> just in the script? or in the apache server? or in htaccess?
<asac> epimeteo: remove gzip from network.http.accept-encoding in about:config of firefox
<epimeteo> ok
<asac> epimeteo: no idea how to do that onserver side in your case
<asac> its just for debugging
<asac> epimeteo: what kind of server is that?
<asac> DAV?
<asac> can you please try if it works if you don't do that through mod_dav?
<epimeteo> that's a drupal site
<epimeteo> don't think it uses dav, but i don't really know
<asac> epimeteo: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/netwerk/protocol/http/src/nsHttpChannel.cpp#882
<asac> thats how it is now ... that means that your behaviour is expected
<asac> if your file has the .gz extension, firefox will just ignore the gzip encoding
<asac> because in the past apache appeared to have send both though not gzipping .gz files :)
<asac> so as long as you cannot reproduce this with a normal apache, you are lost
<asac> the fix is most likely to disable content-encoding on drupal site
<asac> server
<asac> have fun :)
<epimeteo> asac, I will :D
<asac> epimeteo: just distribute .tar
<asac> epimeteo: it will be about the same size streamed
<asac> because your server appears to properly gzip the streams
<asac> verfiy that the content-encoding is still gzip to rule out any crazy things :)
<epimeteo> in the script I gzip the file but just give it a .tar extention? is that it asac ?
<asac> epimeteo: and let me know if you have the same problem with plain apache install ;)
<asac> epimeteo: no ... just tar. ... don't gzip
<asac> the server will gzip it for you in stream :)
<asac> epimeteo: or use bz2 ;)
<epimeteo> oh, k
<epimeteo> bz2 is GNU?
<asac> no idea ;)
<epimeteo> it is available in a fresh ubuntu nstall?
<asac> yes
<epimeteo> ok
<epimeteo> thanks for all the help
<asac> try tar cjvf /tmp/out.tar.bz2 /directory/to/tar/up
<asac> :)
<epimeteo> ok, ill try bz2 then :)
<epimeteo> thank you all for all the help, asac fta Jazzva!
<Jazzva> No problem :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think app-install-data was uplaoded
<Jazzva> yay :D
<Jazzva> Works good *scared_of_review*?
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> i started the extension dialog
<asac> there is a list of extensions :)
<asac> Jazzva: 26 :/
<Jazzva> Hmm ... I will go through them ... I think I removed some (for example, firefox-sage) from FF3-compat :)
 * Jazzva on the phone
<epimeteo> worked 100% with .bz2! :D Thank you for this. Bye
<Jazzva> Back ... asac, I didn't put correct MimeTypes in few desktop files ... I must have missed them. I'll correct it now :)
<Jazzva> About mozilla-bookmarksftp ... I'm not sure if it's compat with FF3, but it's compat with FF2 ... I'll edit the Depends: line to add "| firefox-2".
<Jazzva> The same goes for mozilla-noscript ... But that also means we should bump the maxVersion ... and I'm not sure if they really work (they're pretty old packages, afaict). Should we instead just make them depend on FF2, until we provide a newer package?
<Jazzva> asac ^^
<asac> Jazzva: are they instlaled in ffox 3 directory?
<Jazzva> (in order not to have frustrated users which install the extension and then discover it is unusable)
<Jazzva> Hmm, lemme check
<asac> Jazzva: -noscript has maxVersion 3b3
<Jazzva> I suppose they are in /usr/lib/firefox...
<asac> yeah
<asac> what does the wiki say about those :) ?
<asac> noscript == missing details :/
<Jazzva> yeah ... I wasn't able to find it on amo...
<asac> lol
<asac> the mozgest guy is named "Joe Chen" on wiki  :)
<Jazzva> (though I forgot to check install.rdf for details *hides_away*)
<asac> ok. think the noscript thing could be bumped
<Jazzva> I think I just copy/pasted most of the known details from the old tables :)
<asac> to 3.0.*
<Jazzva> Aha... he's Jochen :)
<asac> Jazzva: well ;)
<asac> i don't think that thats true either
<Jazzva> Hmm ... $DEITY bless aliases :)
<asac> i only know that i never knew his name, but in about 10 mails he send me he always complained "my name is not Joe Chen" :)
<asac> i never knew what he refers to and ignored it :)
<asac> thought it was a mail signature joke thing or something :)
<Jazzva> Well, amo reports Jochen :)... We should use that, right :)?
<asac> no idea
<asac> just remove it
<asac> he is not a helpful upstream
<Jazzva> Ok ...
<asac> maybe just email: bugs@krickelkrackel.de
<asac> :)
<asac> Jazzva: which extensoin did we fix yesterday?
<asac> well you fixed it
<asac> i was supposed to upload today i guess
<Jazzva> Hey, another thing ... Ubuntu QA contacts should subscribe to bug reports, right?
<Jazzva> Umm ... lemme check :) (forgot)...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. they should at least get the mail for their package :)
<Jazzva> I think it's this one: bug 216494
<Jazzva> pretty sure :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216494 in mozgest "all blank with mozgest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216494
<asac> yeah right :) Joe Chen's extension
<Jazzva> heh :)...
<Jazzva> hmmm
<asac> ok added to my main desktop todo list too :)
<Jazzva> never ming ... that one's bumped iirc :)
<Jazzva> *mind
<asac> Jazzva: so noscript ... does it work?
<asac> with 3.0.* ?
<Jazzva> Didn't check yet ... will do noow
 * Jazzva multitasking low atm
<Jazzva> building
<asac> Jazzva: bump maxVersion and add firefox-addons to directories in .links :)
<asac> thats all for that update i guess
<Jazzva> Ok ... to provide the diff (since it's old package)?
<Jazzva> (old == no xpi.mk)
<fta> http://browsing.justdiscourse.com/2008/04/16/the-future-of-firefox-extensions-make-them-more-like-web-apps/
<Jazzva> asac, there are also some packages which are not repackaged atm... I suppose they mostly depend on ff3, and not on ff2... (like this one :))
<asac> Jazzva: he?
<asac> oh
<asac> which?
<Jazzva> mozilla-noscript :) ...
<asac> well, we know that ;)
<Jazzva> I think I saw a few more, but I'll have to check
<fta> asac, /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc is still no used, right?
<fta> not
<asac> yeah ... there is no use for it
<Jazzva> Hmm .. /usr/share/mozilla-extensions is replaced with /usr/share/firefox-extensions?
<Jazzva> *firefox-addons
<asac> fta: ill remove it in final upload i have to do
<fta> what about FIREFOX_DSP then N
<fta> ?
<asac> its not used.
<asac> do you use /dev/dsp?
<fta> no, pulse audio
<asac> it was only helpful for dsp wrappers
<fta> but only because i have flash support
<asac> and alsa?
<fta> my sound setup is almost ok
<fta> i just don't have sound in nexuiz if i've played a flash sound in ff3 before. I need to kill ff3 and restart nexuiz*
<asac> even with flashsupport?
<asac> does nexuiz use pulse server?
<asac> or does it try to bypass that?
<fta> yes
<fta> i don't know
<fta> i don't know
<asac> yeah mostlikely it uses plain alsa then
<asac> i don't think there is a chance to fix that then
<asac> maybe there is a pulse plugin for also
<asac> alsa
<asac> i read something about that
<Jazzva> Can't make it work tonight ... I'll play with it tomorrow, too tired to think *sighs*.
<asac> Jazzva: on what are you working?
<asac> Jazzva: i can do noscript .)
<Jazzva> mozilla-noscript links and install
<asac> better fix the data package ;)
<Jazzva> Then I'm lost :)
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> what about packages I didn't test (mozilla-bookmarksftp)? Should I leave them as FF2 compat only? (users may install it, and then find out it doesn't work (it's a possibility))
<asac> Jazzva: bug 217988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217988 in mozilla-noscript "(ffox3 not working) not installed in firefox-addons/extensions and maxVersion to low for latest firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217988
<asac> fix attached
<asac> Jazzva: data-package should only move things to ffox 3 if tested
<asac> if its broken for ffox 2 then its not a problem :)
<asac> we can fix it later
<asac> or now ;)
<Jazzva> Looked at bug ... I'm stupid, or tired, or both :)
<asac> :)
<asac> thats ok ;)
<asac> i have no overview about whats going on with extensions in general right now ... probably not better at all ;)
<Jazzva> Probably it is :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok ill upload bookmark thing with firefox-2
<asac> (not firefox)
<asac> we can provide updates through backports if things improve
<Jazzva> Ok, I made it FF2 in data
<asac> or -updates for the most important extensions
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> No problem ... diggler will be set for 2 too, it's compat is 2.0.0.*, and not tested for 3
<asac> Jazzva: ok uploaded both
<asac> bug 217991
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217991 in bookmarksftp "only compatible with ffox2" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217991
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<Jazzva> I think there is more ... mozilla-diggler (should depend on ff-2), mozilla-imagezoom (should depend on thunderbird also), mozilla-nukeimage (should depend on ff-2)
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> But we can do it tomorrow/the day after tomorrow, right?
<asac> Jazzva: noscript appears to not even been installed for firefox2
<Jazzva> Wow... that's weird ... it was in the archives before :)
<asac> yeah it was a blind debian sync
<Jazzva> heh
<asac> no updates available for those?
<Jazzva> They are replaced ... diggler => neodiggler (first was abandoned, someone picked up from there, iirc)
<Jazzva> nukeimage => nukeanything (pretty inventive, huh?)
<Jazzva> and imagezoom is fine, it is just also supported in tb
<Jazzva> (so is said in the info page, iirc)
<asac> Jazzva: diggler uploaded
<asac> bug 217993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217993 in diggler "not installed for any firefox and not compatible with ffox 3 yet" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217993
<Jazzva> wow, you're fast :)
<Jazzva> I would like to do a transition from nukeimage => nukeanything, if that's ok :)... Haven't made a dummy package before... Just want to try that too :)
<Jazzva> asac, pushed app-install-data-ubuntu http://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extension
<asac> Jazzva: ok nukeimage uploaded too
<asac> bug 217996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217996 in nukeimage "only compatible with ffox 2" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217996
<Jazzva> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions
<Jazzva> typo
<asac> Jazzva: is that based on the lastest branch or on your branch?
<Jazzva> merged with the latest
<Jazzva> and then added corrections
<Jazzva> (~ubuntu-core-dev's latest)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> Jazzva: whats missing still?
<Jazzva> I think that's pretty much it. There are those transitions that need to be made. I think that all extensions that were packaged with bzr and most (not sure if all) that were already in the archives are included
<Jazzva> Will have to go through wiki list tomorrow, and to recheck :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok ill wait for that before asking for another merge
<Jazzva> Ok..
<asac> cool :) .... night now!
<Jazzva> I'm off ... be back in the evening :)
<asac> n8
<Jazzva> Good night... :)
<Mirv> asac: are the (first) firefox language packs making it to the RC or after it?
<asac> Mirv: fi will be in
<asac> Mirv: i uploaded manual langpacks for de,es,fr,pt,fi and ja now
<asac> those should be available in a few hours
<asac> bug #210449
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210449 in network-manager-applet "GNOME icons for nm-applet" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210449
<Mirv> asac: cool! and nice to see three more languages ready (fr, pt, ja)
<asac> Mirv: three?
<asac> six in total
<asac> Mirv: and if you install RC cd you will get all languages on next day :)
<asac> Mirv: langpacks accepted
<asac> should be available on next push run
<Mirv> asac: yeah, three _more_ in addition to the previous three :)
<asac> hee
<asac> Mirv: well ... thoser are created from .xpi :/
<asac> e.g. not whitelisted
<jetsaredim> asac: is there a doc that can give me the 2 minute refresher on updating a package for new upstream - I hate to trouble you for another explanation
<asac> jetsaredim: 1. update .upstream branch.
<asac> 2. cd .ubuntu branch
<asac> 3. bzr merge /path/to/upstream/branch
<asac> dch -vNEWUPSTREAMVERSION-0ubunu1 -DUNRELEASED
<asac> 4. ^^
<asac> 5. edit changelog
<asac> 5 bzr commit -m "* merge NEWUPSTREAMVERSION from .upstream branch"
<asac> done
<asac> next testbuild, fix package and so on
<asac> when done:
<asac> dch -r
<asac> bzr commit -M "* RELEASE NEWUPSTREAMVERSION-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepid" :)
<asac> or something lik ethat
<asac> sry, bzr commit -m "* RELEASE NEWUPSTREAMVERSION-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepid" :)
<asac> jetsaredim: maybe you can add those steps to a wiki page ;)
<asac> so i don't need to repeat them ;)
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> i think its not documented anywhere
<jetsaredim> good idea
<asac> jetsaredim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Bzr
<asac> use that page
<asac> and add a section: upstream upgrades with bzr :)
<asac> jetsaredim: i have updated the XPI.TEMPLATE changelog ... it now documents the right procedure on when to bump version, how to use dch and so on
<asac> in case you are interested.... take a look
<jetsaredim> nice
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> will do
<asac> thanks
<asac> jetsaredim: ah
<asac> one more thing
<asac> jetsaredim: can you edit your branches that we pushed to ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> and mark them "as merged"
<asac> you can do that in launchpad in "edit branch details" (on the right)"
<jetsaredim> o yea
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> jetsaredim: doing that will make them disappear from the branch list of firefox-extensions
<asac> thanks
<jetsaredim> do I even need them anymore?
<asac> jetsaredim: they will disappear ... when you want to update you should start with the ~ubuntu-dev right
<jetsaredim> right
<jetsaredim> or the source package
<jetsaredim> (which should be the same)
<asac> jetsaredim: no please start with bzr
<asac> otherwise it will diverge and thats a huge mess :)
<jetsaredim> okie dokie
<asac> source package is gone when using bzr
<asac> thanks
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 428563
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 428563 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade Cairo to 1.6.4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428563
<Venus_Mars> there is a site which say vector rendering not supported. supported renderers are svg vml
<Venus_Mars> what could be the problem?
<Venus_Mars> Helloooo
<asac> Venus_Mars: which site?
<Venus_Mars> asac: http://www.cse.iitb.ac.in/navigator2_gis/Main
<Venus_Mars> iam using firefox 2.0.0.12
<asac> Venus_Mars: yeah same for ffox 3
<asac> Venus_Mars: i'd say that its a bogs site
<asac> svg should work :)
<Venus_Mars> what is a bogs site?
<jetsaredim> Venus_Mars: do you know how this site is determining that you don't have svg support?
<Venus_Mars> Its says Supported rendering are SVG VML
<asac> Venus_Mars: the site was probably implemented by people that don't have anything else than IE in mind.
<asac> Venus_Mars: thats bogus
<asac> e.g. lame website developers ;)
<jetsaredim> yea thats sorta what I was getting at
<Venus_Mars> please! Its maintained by my professor!
<jetsaredim> they may just be seeing that you aren't running ie or checking some other param and seeing its not what they were looking for
<asac> Venus_Mars: yeah ;) an academic title isn't important in real life ;)
<Venus_Mars> Okie then please suggest a way to overcome it!
<Venus_Mars> Atleast we don't pass such comments on them!
<asac> Venus_Mars: no idea. we are no web developers here. maybe ask on #web
<jetsaredim> it depends on how he's determining that your browser doesn't support those types
<asac> 1st. what format is that site trying to ship to the browser?
<asac> the error box doesn't tell anything about that
<asac> i have the feeling its using a windows only technology
<asac> WMS?
<asac> maybe thats it?
<asac> Venus_Mars: looks like it tries to use WMS format
<asac> thats not a standard format and probably only works on windows if you have google earth installed
<asac> but unless you know which formet its really using we cannot help
<asac> sorry
<Venus_Mars> okie no problem! I ll try to come again with what tech they are using
<asac> Venus_Mars: they use openlayers. question is what else ;)
<asac> Venus_Mars: look in the maling list archive of openlayers.org
<asac> Venus_Mars: either this is a bug ... or you have to use the latest version of openlayers ... or you will certainly find someting in there
<asac> you can even eask on that mailing list as well if their demo shows the same behaviour
<fta> that code looks weird...
<fta> if(!this.renderer||!this.renderer.supported()){this.assignRenderer();}
<fta> if(!this.renderer||!this.renderer.supported()){this.renderer=null;this.displayError();}
<Venus_Mars> okie what is supposed to be over there?
<asac> if anyone helps you here its fine, but we are in general not into fixing websites ;)
<Mirv> asac: langpacks are in and they work!
<asac> Mirv: thanks for confirming
<asac> jetsaredim: will you update the firebug branch fo rb12?
<jetsaredim> asac: should be able to do it today
<asac> jetsaredim: ok let me know. id like to update it right after RC is out
<jetsaredim> which is when?
<asac> jetsaredim: today
<asac> aeh tomorrow morning ;)
<jetsaredim> k
<jetsaredim> brb
<asac> mozilla bug 356370
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 356370 in Extension/Theme Manager ""installLocation has no properties" during install/update of extensions (line 3849/_getActiveItems)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356370
<asac> bug 217988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217988 in mozilla-noscript "(ffox3 not working) not installed in firefox-addons/extensions and maxVersion to low for latest firefox" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217988
<xhaker> hmm
<xhaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in alsa-lib "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [High,Confirmed]
<xhaker> i'd bet this is the reason firefox crashes alot on youtube, etc
<xhaker> what would you say asac ?
<asac> xhaker: no. the crashes are mostly due to libflashsupport
<asac> which we need in order to make it use pulseaudio
<asac> so its related
<asac> however, that plugin doesn't help for flash as it uses async alsa ... which is afaict not supported by that plugin
<asac> xhaker: can you please try?
<asac> xhaker: you need to move /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so away forcefully to make flash use alsa again
<asac> the next flashplugin update will remove tight dependencies on libflashsupport which was a joke idea anyway :)
<asac> but to test you can just move that lib away
<xhaker> asac: sure
<xhaker> will libflashsupport move to suggest, or disappear from the control file?
<asac> xhaker: to suggest
<asac> personally i'd love to remove that crap thing completely, but there were voices that said "its useful even though it crashes"
<xhaker> seems to fix the "crash due to concurrent flash audio"
<xhaker> i've even rappidly built a local package for cleanless points
<xhaker> s/cleanless/cleanliness
<asac> xhaker: what fixes the crash?
<asac> i know that removeing libflashsupport fixes these crashes
<asac> howver i am not sure if the also plugin for pulse works
<xhaker> alsa plugin for pulse? (sorry for the lag in responding, my connection was lost to the server where irssi is)
<xhaker> i've just removed libflashsupport
<xhaker> moved it to Suggests for flashplugin
<xhaker> i can certainly investigate more
<xhaker> let me see if i can get an idea from the bug report i mentioned earlier
<xhaker> asac: removing libflashsupport seems to be the only thing that really works
<asac> xhaker: you did post a bug that suggests to add a pulse plugin to alsa setup
<asac> xhaker: this is not about libflashsupport. you have to trash that anyway to get a stable environment
<asac> xhaker: 18:05 < ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in alsa-lib "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA  applications may fail" [High,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in alsa-lib "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198453
<xhaker> it might have last more before crashing with libasound2-plugins installed, asoundrc and even FLASH_FORCE_PULSEAUDIO=1
<asac> xhaker: i am not interested in crash experience
<asac> those happen with flashsupport
<asac> dump that and then see if you can play rhythmbox + flash sound at the same time
<asac> if you use the pulse audio plugin for the default alsa device ;)=
<asac> (which hopefully is the idea of that bug)
<xhaker> ahh, i thought you were trying to keep libflashsupport because some people thought it was valuable, and wanted me to check if there was some configuration that enabled that
<asac> xhaker: no thats a different story
<asac> i have decided on libflashsupport already. i am now intereested in improving the user experience without libflassupport :)
<xhaker> noted :D
<asac> xhaker: can you test that?
<asac> e.g. fire up rhythmbox ... and play music
<asac> then test if flash still works on you tube :)
<xhaker> no libflashsupport + pulse alsa device + firefox = no sound
<xhaker> i don't know if i'm doing everything right but i should.
<xhaker> the pulse device is there.. rhythmbox plays, firefox does not
<xhaker> the sound i mean
<xhaker> but   gst-launch-0.10 audiotestsrc ! alsasink -> works
<xhaker> asac: want me to test anything more?
<xhaker> flash doesn't seem to be able to use the pulse plugin for alsa
<xhaker> even without any other app playing
<asac> xhaker: no  makes sense. that matches my expectations
<asac> xhaker: yes. the pulse plugin for also supports only sync alsa calls, but flash appears to use async ones
<asac> thanks!
<xhaker> asac: it certainly boggled my mind.. i was left thinking i was doing something wrong
<xhaker> for some minutes atleast.. then i started being creative.. changing firefoxrc DSP
<asac> xhaker: firefoxrc is a hoax
<asac> its not used anymore
<xhaker> ok, that certifies my creativity as top notch
<asac> ;)
<xhaker> asac: i seem to have found something that works
<xhaker> let me try to explain
<asac> ?
<xhaker> you can get flash sound and rhythmbox withe the following config
<asac> xhaker: i am off getting some food (~20min i guess)
<asac> go ahead
<asac> ill read when i return
<xhaker> 1. pulse audio plugin and correponding .asoundrc
<xhaker> 2. libflashsupport installed
<xhaker> 3. run firefox forcing libflashsupport to use ALSA
<xhaker> with: FLASH_FORCE_ALSA=1 firefox
<xhaker> didn't crash yet.. and i'm listening to music on rb
<asac> xhaker: before i go: try the test case in summary of bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> if that doesn't crash we might look closer
<xhaker> asac: with force alsa it might crash if you repeat the test case 5+ times
<xhaker> with pulse it crashes right way the first time
<xhaker> i can have 2-3 pages playing concurrently, more than that it gets sloppy
<asac> bug 202174
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202174 in abiword "Please update to version 2.6" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202174
<asac> xhaker: thats interesteing ... i build flashsupport with explicit ALSA support. and it even crashed more frequently
<xhaker> asac: did you try that build + modified .asoundrc ?
<xhaker> with libasound2-plugins installed of corse
<xhaker> asac, care to try with the cconfiguration i proposed? it crashes less, and you get sound from rb and flash at the same time aswell
<xhaker> proposed as in "think will work better"
<asac> xhaker: well. if the testcase still crashes its definitly worse than having sound problems
<asac> mozilla bug 419116
<asac> debian bug 419116
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 419116 in MailNews: Composition "Sending mail through SMTP server that doesn't require user:pass fails" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419116
<ubotu> Debian bug 419116 in muttprint "muttprint: possible to remove depends on texlive-latex-extra?" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/419116
<asac> mozilla bug 411025
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411025 in JavaScript Engine "GC hazard in JS_CompileUCFunctionForPrincipals" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411025
<asac> mozilla bug 417617
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417617 in DOM "DOMParser.parseFromString in Greasemonkey script causes "ASSERTION: Should have inner window here!"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417617
<xhaker> asac: i'm getting another type o crash now.
<xhaker> ** Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<xhaker> Aborted (core dumped)
<xhaker> ctrl + click on 3 youtube page links fast to reproduce
<asac> xhaker: do you still use libflashsupport?
<xhaker> nope
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think its the bug where parent is NULL
<asac> i found the patch that caused this upstream, but its not clear why its happening
<asac> mozilla bug 368428
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 368428 in Networking: JAR "XUL FastLoad cache corruption when application running while upgrading" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368428
<geser> Hi, is there a way to disable the firefox3 extensions from the command line?
<geser> FF3 crashes for me and I suspect it's one of my extensions
<geser> looks like only extensions.cache was broken. after removing that file FF3 works for me again.
<asac> geser: -safe-mode
<asac> hmm
<asac> you can disable extensions by starting firefox -safe-mode
<asac> for the future
<RzR> geser: -g could help also
<asac> RzR: do you know our mobile browser?
<RzR> asac: hi asac , minimo ?
<asac> no ;)
<asac> http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git
<RzR> i thought this was stuck
<asac> midbrowser
<asac> its in the hardy archive. did you ever play around with xephyr?
<RzR> watching http://www.moblin.org/ItsYourMoveNext_video.php
<asac> huh ... there is a video?
<RzR> btw i'll show you something
<RzR> marketing crap video :)
<RzR> asac:http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/16/enkin-digitized-signage-for-your-android-device/
<RzR> i worked on a similar stuff in 3d
<asac> what is android device?
<asac> RzR: ß
<asac> ?
<RzR> asac: when i was on AR devices we uses HTC ones
<RzR> used
<RzR> or tablets pc
<RzR> well it's late we talk about this soon or later :)
<RzR> we'll
<asac> ah ok
<asac> cu then
<RzR> bye bye and good luck for release
<asac> thanks!
<RzR> the hardest part is behind i suppose ?
<asac> for me i hope so
<asac> but you never know ;)
<RzR> ben generally when 99% of the job is done 99% of the effort is needed for the remaining 1%
<asac> yeah ;)
<tymofiy> asac, hello
<asac> hi tymofiy
<tymofiy> I send translation and start page
<tymofiy> is all fine?
<asac> tymofiy: where?
<asac> when?
<tymofiy> check mail
<tymofiy> this morning or so.
<asac> subject?
<asac> tymofiy: sorry. i am not sure. can you tell me the subject of the mail so i can search my inbox?
<tymofiy> Firefox Ukrainian in mozilla-firefox-locale-all
<tymofiy> actually added one more reply
<tymofiy> it was short:
<tymofiy> Translated.
<tymofiy> Start page filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/216982
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216982 in ubuntu-docs "Ubuntu firefox start page not translated into Ukrainian (uk)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> tymofiy: thanks. did send a mail as well?
<tymofiy> yes, it was sent as a one more reply to the discussion we had started on fall 2007
<asac> tymofiy: the online page can probably be added once this was signed off by the uk translators and the doc team.
<asac> tymofiy: the offline page probabyl cannot go into hardy anymore.
<asac> i have no say on the doc package
<tymofiy> I am now one of admins of uk team, where do I sign?
<asac> however, i am sure that firefox gets uk translation now
<tymofiy> great!
<asac> tymofiy: i am not sure if you can review your own submissions :)
<asac> but that is something the translation team can define
<asac> maybe ask another team member to ackknowledge this
<asac> otherwise you can just state in the bug that you are part of the translation team and that you sign this off
<asac> tymofiy: but i am sure that it has more weight if you get a peer review ;)
<asac> mdke: ^^
<asac> awake?
<mdke> asac: yes, you caught me just when I happened to be at the computer
<asac> do you have any idea about how this works? maybe you can guide tymofiy to get this in?
<asac> ;)
<asac> mdke: bug 216982
<mdke> asac: as we discussed yesterday the system has kinda changed lately. I can put it in ubuntu-docs if you can do the rest on the ubufox side. As we said yesterday, newz is going to put it on the online version
<asac> mdke: i think the online process is not yet important. ubufox doesn't need to be changed. only thing he needs for the offline page to work is a uk lang pack
<asac> which will arrive soon
<asac> mdke: please put it in ubuntu-docs
<asac> do you need a peer review? he is a member of translation team?
<asac> mdke: sorry the online process is of course important. its just not defined yet. i think for now the process is: whatever is in ubuntu-docs can be copied to online pages
<mdke> asac: are you sure there are no issues with the prepare-firefox-translations script? if there is any chance that it will break by a translation being added which isn't supported by the system, I'm a bit worried about adding it this late in hardy
<asac> mdke: i don't think we are talking about hardy right now
<asac> mdke: its about getting this thing on track so it will end up in intrepid
<asac> once that is in the online page can be updated based on that
<asac> tymofiy: is that good enough for you?
<mdke> asac: adding it to intrepid will be no issue
<tymofiy> what is intrepid?
<asac> mdke: yeah. question is, will it happen automatically now? or do we need to do anything else except this bug?
<tymofiy> next Ubu?
<asac> yes
<tymofiy> why ?
<asac> because everything is frozen
<asac> we release in 6 days or so :)
<tymofiy> uk is not lagging compared to other languages in firefox and xulruner packages.
<asac> tymofiy: that page just came late. the offline page will not be seen by most users
<tymofiy> AFAIK langpacks are scheduled to froze on 18
<asac> tymofiy: most users will see the online page
<tymofiy> I do not care much about the page, but it would be good to have it
<tymofiy> or ship with update, as 804 is LTS
<mdke> asac: we just need to make sure we get together in the next release cycle and ensure we know exactly what is going on, and can discard the old system.
<tymofiy> I care more about langpack
<asac> tymofiy: well. its not a normal langpack.
<asac> tymofiy: the langpack will be available
<asac> for firefoix
<mdke> asac: the bug report is enough to remind me to include the translations - we review our bugs regularly
<asac> mdke: ok thanks
<asac> tymofiy: do you understand what i mean? the langpack for firefox will be available
<asac> tymofiy: users will not get the offline page unless they have never been online
<asac> tymofiy: so they will see the online page
<tymofiy> yes, thanks. Just wanted to be sure :)
<asac> tymofiy: that page we can update after release
<asac> based on the offline page we have in intrepid by then
<tymofiy> Moz team moved all the help to online
<asac> tymofiy: so my kicker is: get this offline page you submitted right into ubuntu _after_ the release ... then get it online.
<tymofiy> I see.
<asac> after that everyone who starts firefox with uk pack will get the uk online page if they ahve hardy
<asac> and even if they are offline afterwards they will get the online page because firefox has it cached
<asac> only those never online will see an english text
<asac> i think thats acceptable
<mdke> I think that approach is reasonable
<mdke> it's rather late to add any new translations right now
<asac> at least we don't risk to break ubuntu-docs ... which is shipped on every single machine (aka high risk)
<mdke> right
<tymofiy> ok, thanks everybody.
<mdke> cool
<asac> tymofiy: cool. feel free to kick us once hardy is out
<asac> :)
<asac> we will take care to get this in asap then
<tymofiy> btw - what about sunbird and thunderbird?
<asac> tymofiy: ?
<asac> tymofiy: sunbird doesn't have -uk
<tymofiy> the things you said "/me makes note" :)
<tymofiy> 0.7 havent. 0.8 does
<asac> yes :)
<asac> we cannot upgrade sunbird now
<asac> if thunderbird has a new locale we can still consider that
<asac> is there?
<tymofiy> yep
<tymofiy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-locales/+bug/216732
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216732 in thunderbird-locales "missing locale: Ukrainian (uk)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> tymofiy: is there a final pack as well?
<asac> e.g. for 2.0.0.12?
<tymofiy> yes.
<tymofiy> even two :)
<asac> two?
<tymofiy> one offilial linked to moz server, one attached to the bug
<tymofiy> both work with .12
<tymofiy> second has few typos fixed.
<asac> tymofiy: ok lets do an update then
<asac> tymofiy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234/
<asac> those are the ones we have
<asac> can you look in the 2.0.0.12 directory and check what other locales are available?
<asac> and give me a complete list so i can include all?
<tymofiy> np
<tymofiy> wait a sec
<asac> thanks
<tymofiy> fx2 too?
<tymofiy> there were few locales added to the firefox2 branch too.
<asac> no :)
<asac> firefox 2 is not supported anymore ;)
<tymofiy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235/
<asac> tymofiy: those are new?
<tymofiy> those are all
<tymofiy> according to the log, new are af, uk, ko and he
<tymofiy> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvslog.cgi?file=/mozilla/mail/locales/shipped-locales&rev=MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH&mark=1.1.2.7
<Jazzva> Evening all...
<Jazzva> asac, sorry, I couldn't make it earlier ... I'll go through the wiki list now :)
<asac> Jazzva: thanks
<fta> Jazzva, asac, did one of you package jsview ?
<Jazzva> jsview? not me...
<asac> fta: most likely went unseen
<fta> hm, maybe i've bumped it manually then
<Jazzva> BTW, what's the package name?
<Jazzva> Oh, it's not in the repos :)
<fta> yep, too bad, it's a good candidate
<Jazzva> It'll get in ;)
<Jazzva> now, or for interpid, then via backports (I suppose) :)
<fta> http://forum.softwareblaze.com/viewforum.php?f=2
<fta> and it works with 3.0pre after a bump
<Jazzva> Hmm ... File a bug report, or, if you don't have time for that, I'll do it later and then package it :)
<asac> fta: why do you come up with that extension now? :-P
<asac> you used it before, didn't you?
<fta> because i needed to extract a js script from a page and it was gone.
<Jazzva> Offtopic: Registered a domain :)... www.jazzva.com ... Nothing online so far :)
<fta> asac, yes, i've been using it since ff2
<Jazzva> fta, I'll add it to the extensions list, I'm looking at the page now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-17
<asac> good
<Jazzva> asac, after I finish this, I'll send e-mail to Ubuntu QA contacts to update fields in the table for their extensions...
<asac> we should definitly hi-jack launchpad plugin and rename that
<Jazzva> Rename it? Why? :)
<Jazzva> ff-launchpad?
<asac> its not a plugin after all and contributes to the already existing confusion about plugin / extensions :)
<asac> its not even a real extension
<Jazzva> Right ... :)
<asac> just a collection of searchplugins ;)
<asac> another word in the game
<asac> that is unrelated :)
<Jazzva> Yep, it can be added easily ... but it's still useful :)
<asac> yeah. maybe one should review whats in there as well :)
<Jazzva> people/team, bugs, package, specs, support search :)
<asac> if its called ff-launchpad or ff-launchpad-integration it definitly has to be more useful than now ,)
<Jazzva> (I have it installed)
<asac> right
<Jazzva> Well, we should also add ubuntu package search (or is it added by default in FF?)...
<Jazzva> It is the most useful in my expirience
<asac> Jazzva: package search is already in the searchplugin list by default
<asac> but i am not sure if that is really useful for the standard end-user
<Jazzva> Ok... I couldn't remember if it was there, or I added it :)
<Jazzva> It could be moved over to ff-launchpad (or something else)
<asac> if so it should read "Ubuntu Software Search" as normal users don't really know what packages are i guess
<Jazzva> Well, they could still be confused with the page :)
<asac> of course the implementation needs to change
<Jazzva> Well, there is an option to move it to ff-lp or whatever, and to leave AddRemove/Synaptic to normal users :)
<Jazzva> asac, what was the deal last night about mozilla-noscript? FF3 compat or not? I forgot :)...
<Jazzva> And I need to add torbutton-extension.desktop file to a-i-d, and that's it :)
<Jazzva> asac, pushed app-install-data http://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions . Torbutton is working with bumped maxVersion and corrected install dirs. I'm off to sleep, so I'll finish that tomorrow.
<Jazzva> That would be it for app-install-data... Only thing left is to update mozilla-imagezoom and mozgest's depends, to include Thunderbird (I think both work with it, will test tomorrow)
<Jazzva> And I will send e-mail to QA contacts now to ask if they can update fields for their extensions on wiki page :)
<Jazzva> Good night, all :)
<asac> Jazzva: noscript is ffox 3 compat
<asac> Jazzva: yesterday it also turned out that imagenuke is ffox3 compatible
<asac> Jazzva: i reuploaded it with the proper install hooks for ffox3 ... so we should adapt app-install-data too i guess
<asac> bug 162993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162993 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs missing 32-bit gnome libraries needed for gtk stock icons" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162993
<Jazzva> asac, done :)
<Jazzva> (a-i-d)
<asac> Jazzva: cool ;)
<asac> nukeimage promoted?
<Jazzva> yep ... added x-...-ff
<fta2> mozilla bug 409227
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409227 in SVG "Multiple images within a <g> tag do not display properly when setting opacity value" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409227
<Jazzva> Off to school ... See you later
<mlind> asac,fta: if you're planning to upload newer firefox-2 for Hardy, so you mind checking bug #218594 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218594 in firefox "firefox-2 install symlinks against wrong nss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218594
<Volans> fta: Hi, I have a question for you about the wiki page for firefox3 extension
<asac> Volans: what info do you need?
<asac> mlind: maybe provide a patch?
<Volans> Hi asac :) I have updated the wiki page following the Saša mail and I have proposed to link the source package name to the LP page
<Volans> but Saša tell me to ask fta in order to know if this can be confusing for his script
<mlind> asac: okay
<asac> Volans: ah ok
<asac> Volans: the idea is good ... but coordinate with fta indeed ;)
<Volans> ok, I'm waiting for him
<asac> mlind: as it looks now i will prepare the hardy update in about 8 hours or so :)
<asac> so stiill some time to help me with that patch ;)
<mlind> asac: i'll attach one in a moment
<asac> mlind: mayb even use the bzr branch and do the change there :)
<asac> but bug + diff is ok
<mlind> asac: brz is for people with higher education than me ;)
<mlind> asac: so if bug + diff is okay, I'd go with that
<asac> sure
 * asac off for a few
<jetsaredim> asac: fyi - firebug is still listing the older version in the svn repo
<mlind> asac: attached a debdiff in bug #218594. thanks for the new version btw.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218594 in firefox "firefox-2 install symlinks against wrong nss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218594
<Volans> fta: ping
 * Volans dinner time... come back later
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<fta> asac, did you do 2.0.0.14 ?
<asac> fta: i _am_
<asac> the dapper package is already uploaded
<asac> which is usually the most painful thing
<fta> i wanted to do sm but it's not out yet
<asac> fta: i think kaie asked about that today in #seamonkey
<fta> too bad the lastest google earth is broken in hardy: http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2008/04/3d-buildings-galore.html
<asac> i didn't even know that it works on linux at all ;)
<fta> asac, we have googleearth-package, which creates a deb from the non-free binary tarball
<fta> i've told you that when i've made the firefox-minefield deb creator in mozilla-devscripts
<asac> ok, i think i remember vaguely now
<Volans> fta: I have updated the wiki page following the Saša mail and I have proposed to link the source package name to the LP page, but Saša tell me to ask you in order to know if this can be a problem for ypur script
<Volans> s/ypur/your/
<fta> Volans, hm, there's no showstopper on my side, if your change makes sense, i'll update my script :)
<fta> here, it makes sense. please proceed, i'll update my side accordingly
<Volans> I don't know what your script have to do, but I think that can be useful to have the direct link to the source package on LP on the source package name
<Volans> I have do this for my extension
<Volans> you can see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions , Ubuntu-it Menu on the first table
<fta> if you change the format, please try to di it for the whole table so it's consistent
<Mirv> asac: note https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/218848 - I'm asking for help from mozilla.fi folks, but the problem is definitely ubuntu-spefic and fi_FI specific
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218848 in firefox "XML error when going to site needing certificate exception when using fi_FI.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]
<Volans> fta: ok, I will adjust the table
<asac> Mirv: can you reproduce?
<asac> oh you reported ;)
<Mirv> asac: it's my bug... not a problem in upstream, but in our version. diff is hard to do since the po file usage makes stuff different, but we're trying. have to see tomorrow probably in more detail.
<asac> Mirv: please looks at the addons dialog
<asac> do you see lang packs for both: xul + ffox?
<Mirv> asac: yes. everything else has worked without problems, but it would sound like a typo or something somewhere, but not spotting such in Rosetta in the ubuntu-specific changes done
<Volans> fta: for mozgest wich of the two packages I have to link? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=mozgest
<Mirv> asac: I'll try to debug it more tomorrow and find the problem causing it
<fta> Volans, usually, the one that has the exact name in the wiki
<Volans> ok fta, can I fix some source packages names where the binary instead of the source is inserted?
<fta> i need the soource everywhere, so yes
<Volans> fta: done, I have changed all the tables before the Obsolete list section...
<fta> thanks
<fta> no impact on my script. excellent :)
<Volans> good :)
<Volans> I hope this can be useful
<asac> Mirv: ill try to reproduce
<asac> that is serious enough to justify immediate action imo
<Volans> asac: can I help you in some way, maybe trying to reproduce this bug?
<asac> Mirv: how can i reproduce?
<asac> Volans: sure, but i think we need info from Mirv on a testcase
<asac> its https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/218848
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218848 in firefox "XML error when going to site needing certificate exception when using fi_FI.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]
<asac> Mirv: ok i think i have an idea
<Volans> asac: can be an encodig problem on the dtd files that is not correctly utf-8?
<asac> no it looka likE a bug in C code :(
<Volans> and it appears only in FI locale??? quite strange...
<asac> it appears in de locale as well
<asac> O_APPEND appears to not do what its supposed to
<asac> but somehow i can't believe it ;)
<asac> i have to first smoke a cigarette and get some distance :)
<Volans> ahaha :)
<asac> not good ;) ... i know :)
<asac> Volans: do you know C?
<Volans> yes, I know it but I'm not expert
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/lang.png
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> thats intentional
<asac> as you run something that broke strings we cannot provide a better maxVersion now
<asac> e.g. once we get RC1 i will open up maxVersion in the langpacks
<asac> but maybe ill wait for final to be sure
<asac> you never know :)
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi
<asac> could you take a look at the src/main.c file and see if you see any file open that doesn't APPEND ?
<asac> Volans: ^^ maybe you too ;)
<Volans> ok I will take a look :)
<Volans> asac: previously ypu refer to  O_APPEND on line 547?
<asac> yeah ... that should be right
<asac> there is also OPEN_FLAGS ... that has O_APPEND as well
<asac> but that looks right to me
<Volans> there are only 3 open functions, 2 with  OPEN_FLAGS and the last with O_APPEND
<asac> yeah ... damn
<asac> :)
<asac> most likely its in runpo2xpi then
<asac> i carefully prefill files there with ENTITY.*SYSTEM things
<asac> but those are missing in the result
<asac> either the targetpath is wrong or something else is going bad :)
<asac> i hoped it was a missing APPEND in the bloody C code
<asac> runpo2xpi is not less bloody though :;(
<Volans> maybe adding some debug output can be helpful
<Volans> asac: you are sure that can't be a problem of the dtd file?
<asac> well ... at lest this bug has to go before we can tell
<asac> but given that everything else works i am pretty sure its the missing SYSTEM entities in the .dtd files
<asac> i think i found the bug :)
<asac> but now i am confused ;)
<Volans> confused why it works for the other locales?
<fta> asac, hm, another commit with bug id.. "Set version to NSS 3.12.1 Beta on NSS trunk. Note: NSS 3.12.0 RTM will be delivered from NSS_3_12_0_BRANCH."
<asac> Volans: no :) ... confused why it still doesn't work ;)
<asac> Volans: if you look at chrome://global/content/netError.xhtml
<asac> you get the %netErrorDTD; thing
<asac> but if you look into that file its chrome://global/locale/netError.dtd that it tries to open
<asac> that works
<asac> e.g. opening that in location bar
<Volans> I'm looking, but not sure to understand the problem...
<asac> me neither ;)
<asac> once i understand it ill have the fix quick i guess ;)
<asac> for whatever reason the XML parser cannot resolve the netError.dtd from what i can see
<Volans> I see only two things, the SYSTEM instead of PUBLIC, but if the chrome://global/locale/global.dtd is resolved correctly why the first not? Maybe changing the order of the three?
<asac> Volans: i am actually not sure if the parser gets that far
<asac> if it breaks it will probably stop parsing and never see that entity
<Volans> I see that in global.dtd the only line is: <!ENTITY locale.dir "ltr">
<Volans> maybe we have to define this before the other
<Volans> unless FF do not know the locale dir?
<asac> the xhtml is not locale specific, so every locale does it in that order
<Volans> right...
<asac> maybe its an entity resolver bug that cannot look in extensions ;) ... but i am pretty sure that this mechanism is also used elsewhere
<asac> though not really often
<asac> or rather in "different jars" :)
<asac> well but thats wrong it does look in different jars the official extensions as well
<Volans> asac: I'm trying to find the securityOverride.linkText entity in the dtd file... but not found in the en-US.jar archive, where I have to search?
<asac> Volans: ?
<asac> there are two en-US.jar
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 and firefox-3.0
<Volans> oh yes... I'm searching in the wrong one :)
<Volans> sorry
<asac> Volans: ok at least the " are not escaped
<asac> <!ENTITY deniedPortAccess.longDesc """">
<asac> thats in browser/locale/netError.dtd
<asac> ok lets escape " :)
<Volans> in en-US I have <!ENTITY deniedPortAccess.longDesc "">
<asac> yeah
<asac> that will definitly make the parser die ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-18
<asac> debian bug 455725
<ubotu> Debian bug 455725 in icedove-dev "please make icedove-dev depends on libnspr4-dev" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/455725
<jetsaredim> asac: I checked into the firebug  thing
<jetsaredim> turns out that they just had the install.rdf marked wrong and the svn code I based the extension off of is really 1.1.0b12
<[reed]> asac: do you know jdong?
<Mirv> asac: ok, reading backlog now.. so de also, ok, so it's not localization thing then
<Mirv> asac: ok, the bug sounds out of reach for me, then, but I'll naturally happily test any fixes that may be found.
<mdke> asac: I imagine you've seen it already, but just in case you haven't, there are reports of some languages not working at bug 202301
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202301 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all "Firefox not translated/localized" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202301
<Mirv> mdke: currently I think localized are de, es, fi, pt, ja, fr, and I think the plan was to have others soon too
<Mirv> mdke: now there's another bug 218848 , ie. at least fi/de are partially broken
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218848 in firefox "XML error when going to site needing certificate exception when using fi_FI.UTF-8 or de_DE.UTF-8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218848
<mdke> Mirv: ah, I see. thanks
<Mirv> mdke: updated the bug you mentioned
<mdke> thanks a lot
<fta> mozilla bug 410156
<fta> hm, private
<asac> dead ;)
<asac> ah
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758544
<fta> asac, what's wrong with "http://foo" ? I don't get any xml error here
<asac> yeah
<fta> so ?
<asac> nothing. its broken in current po translations
<asac> if you scroll a bit back you can see that discussion
<asac> fr is not whitelisted to use the po mechanism, so its not broken
<asac> i hope i can find the real reason ... so far i found several bugs, but none of the fixes cured this particular problem
<asac> (though those fixes are important to have anyway)
<fta> asac, without libflashsupport, my ff3 is freezing instead of crashing, not a real progress :P
<fta> 100% cpu
<asac> fta: but the testcase is gone?
<asac> i think what you know see are those effects that were previously hidden by the quick crashes
<jetsaredim> asac: I think we should pull the firebug package for now
<jetsaredim> I tried installing the standard xpi from their site and it doesn't seem to work with 3b5
<asac> jetsaredim: what do you mean by "pull" ?
<jetsaredim> deactivate for now
<asac> jetsaredim: but ours work :)
<asac> crashes though, but its at least usable to some degree
<jetsaredim> i mean - there a numerous people reporting that it doesn't work with ff3b5
<asac> i had feedback from users that need that and they say they can handle the crashes, but couldn't handle if the package wasn't available
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> i can't get it to work properly on my install
<asac> jetsaredim: where are those complains?
<jetsaredim> http://groups.google.com/group/firebug
<jetsaredim> there is a new version stream coming out - v1.2 which is also in beta - but it appears that people are having issues that too + ff3b5
<jetsaredim> they did update the svn to reflect the correct version number
<jetsaredim> so i can update the package for that if you want
<jetsaredim> and also maybe put the 1.2 package together
<jetsaredim> but it seems that people are having problems in general with it
<jetsaredim> have to run - but something to think about
<asac> ill be out today for a birthday celebration of a friend
<Sergeant_Pony> can I get some help here for Thunderbird and lightning?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: yes, tomorrow ill be back
<asac> but maybe someone else knows. so just ask
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with Thunderbird freezing randomly?
<Sergeant_Pony> I also have a question about Lightning... when I set an alarm reminder it freezes and Thunderbird won't restart.
<Jazzva> Sergeant_Pony: Usually, the first thing to try is to run it with clean profile and to see if it crashes. If it doesn't, then the problem may be in some extensions, or the profile might be corrupted in some way. To run profile manager for TB, run from terminal "thunderbird -ProfileManager". When it starts, create a new profile and run TB using it. Play around for a while and see if it still crashes :).
<Jazzva> (hmm, a bit longer explanation then I expected :))
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, I'll try it
<Jazzva> Great. Good luck :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-19
<asac> fta: please test the latest pulse audio config patch from bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> its supposed to make sound work everywhere
<asac> (without flashsupport)
<ubotu> New bug: #216895 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox closing without warning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216895
<xhaker> asac: should i test the new pulse audio config?
<Jazzva> New domain, new blog, and the first post is about Mozilla team :). http://jazzva.com/2008/04/19/mozilla-team-and-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ (posting this link is not meant to be self-ad :))
<fta> Jazzva, :)
<fta> Jazzva, are you linked on planet ?
<[reed]> well, at least Fx3b5 over Fx2!
<Jazzva> fta, no... Need to be Ubuntu member for that ;).
<fta> oh
<fta> [reed], too bad moz2 still needs cvs
<[reed]> only for NSS and NSPR
<Jazzva> [reed] I like FF3b5 a lot :)... It is a lot better.
<fta> [reed], i know ;) will they move to hg too ?
<[reed]> unknown
<fta> i like 3.0pre even better
<Jazzva> I returned back to 3.0b5 when I found out that issue with passwords ... I remember you told me it's resolved now, but I forgot to update back to it :)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 38463786 2008-04-19 22:47 firefox-4.0_4.0~a1~hg14385~20080416+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<Jazzva> Wow ... Pretty much like ff3, right :)?
<fta> i try to preserve as much as possible, yes
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<fta> it's not a stripped tarball yet, it's a full one
<fta> the worse part was to adapt mozilla-devscripts to hg/mercurial
<Jazzva> hg/mercurial? Will have to google it up :)
<fta> similar to bzr and git
<Jazzva> Oh...
<fta> far away from cvs, a last
<fta> I will have to do xulrunner-2.0 later too..
<fta> hm, maybe I should do that right now
<Jazzva> good luck :)... I'm gonna do a few easy bugs...
<fta> Jazzva, fixing teatime would make me happy
<Jazzva> teatime? bug number? :)
<fta> bug 190547
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190547 in teatime "teatime doesn't play sounds" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190547
<Jazzva> looking at the code, but I'm not sure if I'll find the bug :)
<fta> nm then.
<Jazzva> I'll try :)
<Sergeant_Pony> if tb has an error does it write it to a logfile? if so where would I find it?
<fta> you have an Error console
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone alive in here?
<[reed]> nope, all dead
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. that's too bad. I got my tb, lightning setup working finally and wanted to thank someone for there help. Oh well.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-20
<fta> mozilla bug 425814
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 425814 in Reporter ""Report Broken Web Site..." Broken with Adblock Plus or No Script" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425814
<Jazzva> fta, sorry, I was away for a while, so I didn't look a lot. Though, I noticed something strange - there's an audio sink, which is not used in the procedure which is supposed to play the song. That might be the reason (I don't know yet how do you play a song :))...
<fta> Jazzva, you mean, how to test ?
<Jazzva> Nope. I'm looking into gstreamer docs to see what do you need to code in order to play a sond
<Jazzva> *song
<fta> ph
<fta> oh
<Jazzva> though, I might be wrong :)... Still learning :)
<Sergeant_Pony> Jazzva was it you I talked to last night about my tb and lightning freezing?
<Jazzva> Sergeant_Pony: A bit ...
<Sergeant_Pony> Jazzva: ok, cool. I have things running good. so far no freezes and the calendar doesn't lock things up either. saw that I was missing a required package.
<Sergeant_Pony> did some research on the website
<fta> what required package ?
<Jazzva> Sergeant_Pony: Umm, that's wrong if the package wasn't installed ... What's the package that was needed and which one needed it :)?
<Jazzva> *wasn't auto-installed
<Sergeant_Pony> 1 sec
<Jazzva> k
<fta> how come it wasn't dragged in by apt during install?
<Jazzva> Missing depend?
<Sergeant_Pony> libstdc++5  says libstdc++6 is installed by default on newer linux systems
<Sergeant_Pony> I put in 5 and all is working great
<Jazzva> And which package needed it?
<Sergeant_Pony> I know the calendar needed it.. not sure about tb itself
<fta> hardy ?
<Sergeant_Pony> all I know is it doesn't freeze anymore.
<Sergeant_Pony> yes hardy
<Jazzva> Both lightning-extension and thunderbird depend on libstdc++6, but not on 5... fta, I suppose you know more :)
<Sergeant_Pony> went by the website
<Sergeant_Pony> (Many modern Linux distributions only package libstdc++6, which is incompatible with Lightning. Therefore please install the package "libstdc++5" or "compat-libstdc++" on your system before  installing Lightning)
<Sergeant_Pony> version 0.8
<fta> I don't do lightning, asac does it, you should either file a bug on lp or tell him when he's back
<Sergeant_Pony> ok...
<mfe> thanks for hardening my browser!
<mfe> it's like having my own personal IT department
<Jazzva> fta, found the place where it stops... After disabling patch 90_...something.patch it plays the sound, but it doesn't stop it :)
<fta> hm
<Jazzva> Well, it initialized that audio sink, but not where I thought it should initialize... anyway, now to learn about sinks :)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff4.png
<fta> but 0 extension
<Jazzva> Hehe :)
<Jazzva> Nice...
<fta> as it's on par with 3.0pre, i guess I can massively bump all my extensions
<Jazzva> go for it :)
<fta> I'll script that tomorrow
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> there's no point in using Fx4 for a while ;)
<Jazzva> it's a pretty number :)
<fta> i wanted to update my toolchain
<fta> i've packaged it so it could be used along with ff3, not sharing the profile
<fta> i just start with a clone of the main profile then, it will diverge
<fta> hm, it's supposed to be minefield, not official branding
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff4-2.png
<fta> better
<Jazzva> Not sure if this is right, but this only stops the sound when it reaches end of stream, and not when tea cup is clicked...
<fta> I expect it to stop when the cup is clicked
<Jazzva> We all do :)
<Jazzva> fta, it works :)
<fta> excellent
<Jazzva> I'll submit it when I wake up :)... just to clean it up a bit
<Jazzva> in the meantime, I can give you this deb...
<fta> i'm going to bed too. it's 5am
<Jazzva> Me too... good night, all :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, getting some strange FF behavior. If I run it from the menu it reports an error in browser.xul (I think), and if I run it from the terminal, it starts normally... Any ideas?
<Jazzva> XML parsing error in chrome://browser/content/browser.xul, line 1001, col 7: <menuitem id="bookmarksShowAll"
<Jazzva> That's what it reports
<asac> Jazzva: any locale?
<Jazzva> I think that serbian locale was installed in this update ... noticed it in the addons dialog, but unable to remove it...
<asac> Jazzva: you probably don't run beta5?
<Jazzva> Umm... Just updated to what's in fta's repo
<asac> Jazzva: you should be able to disable extensions
<Jazzva> I'll try :)
<asac> Jazzva: that calls for trouble ;)
<Jazzva> Heh ... I know :)
<Jazzva> locale was the problem :)
<Jazzva> Thanks for the help :)
<asac> Jazzva: locale?
<asac> i cannot really get that ... whats in your locales install.rfg?
<asac> rdf?
<Jazzva> Well, it starts from the menu, after disabling serbian locales
<asac> please tell me whats in the install.rdf then please
<Jazzva> Just to find locale first :)
<asac> of the langpack-XX@... in xulrunner-addons and firefox-addons
<asac> extension
<asac> s
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7585/
<asac> Jazzva: and what are you running? 3.0pre?
<asac> imo those shouldn't be loaded then
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> Jazzva: does addons really show you that its enabled?
<asac> (and compatible)?
<Jazzva> Well, it showed as enabled ... and compatibility check is disabled
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok that calls for trouble
<asac> (2nd)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: could you pleast uninstall flash and try if the plugin finder wizard works good still
<asac> i updated the database
<asac> so there should be swfdec as well now
<Jazzva> Sure thing...
<asac> it works for me ... but better have a second opinion on somehing like this
<Jazzva> swfdec, gnash and flashplugin-nonfree :)
<Jazzva> Is swfdec good?
<Jazzva> installing it anyway :)
<fta> hi
<fta> too bad those langpacks are bundled with tons of gnome stuff.
<asac> fta: yeah ... not my idea to put that into gnome langpacks
<asac> kick ubuntu folks that said that they don't want any firefox langpacks on their CD
<mdke> hey asac
<mdke> asac: we had a bug report about the homepage not working for the czech locale (cz) - there is a cz_CZ homepage file in ubuntu-docs, do you know if that is treated differently by firefox to the "cz" locale?
<fta> asac, we already have thunderbird-locale-ja and mozilla-firefox-locale-ja-jp, we could just merge all those into mozilla-locale-ja or something
<mdke> asac: it's bug 219842 if you can get LP to load it for you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219842 in ubuntu-docs "firefox start page not showing in cs_CZ locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219842
<asac> mdke: whats the accept language?
<asac> fta: well ... that would be similar. we should discuss why they can't go into the general langpacks
<asac> i didn't have time to do this discussion properly, but we can do that for intrepid for sure
<asac> if kubuntu folks really don't want firefox kde users to not have langpacks, we can do the unified mozilla-langpack-XX approach you suggest. sure.
<fta> we have no control over the general lang pack and they arrived too late. we should have addressed that sooner
<asac> fta: we have control in that we develop the software that wraps those langpacks.
<asac> so we can decide what goes it ... however, you are right we cannot decide without coordinating, where those langpacks go in
<asac> s/goes it/goes in/
<mdke> asac: what's meant by "accept" language?
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/rosetta/po2xpi
<asac> mdke: please look in preferences -> content -> languages -> choose ...  what do you see there?
<asac> (e.g. whats there in what order)
<mdke> asac: cs
<mdke> at least, that's in the dropdown menu
<asac> mdke: ok. i see. most likely an apache rule issue again
<mdke> asac: I think the bug also refers to the local page, although I'm not sure. Should users who have "cs" see the "cs_cZ" local page?
<asac> mdke: well ... unless usrs haeve never been online or they have the disk cache turned off, they won't see the local page anyway
<asac> firefox falls back to cache even if offline
<asac> but let me check
<mdke> asac: yes, although we have to assume that some users will see the local page
<mdke> i.e. those without internet access
<asac> mdke: yeah i am testing that :)
 * asac offline for a few minutes
<mdke> asac: great, I'll leave that with you. The same principle will apply to any language which has a specific "cc_NC" code in its ubuntu-docs homepage file
<mdke> thanks again for the help
<asac> mdke: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-cs_CZ.html
<asac> thats what i get when starting with cs langpack installed
<asac> both work: LANG=cs firefox  ... and LANG=cs_CZ firefox
<asac> mdke: i cannot see the actual translation here because i am using the kubuntu alternative - which is busted
<asac> but the path is correct so it should work
<asac> mdke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590/
<asac> thats what is in the kubuntu package ... so the links are bad and thus kubuntu users won't have any translation
<asac> i checked that its not a regression over gutsy and told riddell about it, but i guess he doesn't have the time to fix this.
<asac> maybe you know someone who takes care for the technical details of the lang packs?
<mdke> asac: I will tell nixternal. Thanks for testing - i guess the cs prob is only with the online page then
<mdke> bbl
<asac> mdke: thanks
<asac> mdke: will you be avaialble later so we could talk about details for the update process of the online page?
<mdke> asac: ok, i'll look for you
<asac> mdke: great. maybe nixinternal wants to be there as well :)
<asac> nixternal ;)
<asac> fta: ok firefox-3.0.hardy branch created for hardy-updates/security maintenance
<fta> wasn't .dev good enough ? just a rename
<asac> fta: .dev will be our release branch for current development distro
<asac> at least it makes sense imo to use that branch for what was uploaded
<asac> damn LP code is so slow for me :(
<fta> yes, since yesterday
<fta> they had a power outage
<fta> it's back but slow since
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> Anyone who would help me in testing teatime? It plays the sound, but my computer also locks up when teatime is running ... dunno if it's teatime, since my system has been showing up some strange behaviour lately...
<Jazzva> fta? :)
<asac> whats teatime?
<fta> Jazzva, ok
<Jazzva> asac: some applet that's buggy ...
<Jazzva> you set the time and it popups a teacup and plays a sound when your tea is ready :)
<asac> Jazzva: what does java use for sound? alsaß
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> http://www.jazzva.com/teatime.deb
<Jazzva> java? dunno :)
<Jazzva> I'm not really working with sound ...
<asac> is that java applet at all? or gnome applet?
<Jazzva> gnome applet
<asac> ah
<asac> where is the source?? bzr?
<Jazzva> No, it was just synced from debian, afaik
<Jazzva> there is a bzr at debian
<Jazzva> Hmm, maybe not... guess it was some other pkg
<Jazzva> I got the source with "apt-get source teatime"
<asac> sounds useful ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<asac> i regularly forget my cooking ;)
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: hi
<Jazzva> hello Sergeant_Pony
<Jazzva> asac: I guess you can use it for that :P
<fta> Jazzva, see? it's useful after all :)
<Jazzva> Not to me... I would forget to set the timer :)
<Jazzva> But that's my problem :)
<asac> Jazzva: do other gstreamer apps work well?
<asac> Jazzva: maybe fire up gstreamer-properties
<Jazzva> For me? yes... rhythmbox uses gstreamer and it works good
<Jazzva> Ubuntu is using pulse by default?
<asac> yes
<asac> Jazzva: you should select ESD in that properties dialog i guess
<Sergeant_Pony> asac: I was told to talk to you about tb and lightning?
<asac> (if not properly auto detected)
<Jazzva> ESD? Why not pulse?
<asac> Jazzva: is there pulse as well?
<asac> then use that ;)
<asac> thought its a synonym for ESD
<Jazzva> asac: yes... and esd is not working for me :)
<asac> interesting
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: sure
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: go ahead ;)
<Jazzva> alsa, pulse and oss work, esd doesn't... fta, any system lockups so far?
<Sergeant_Pony> asac: I was having issues with lightning and tb freezing...
 * Jazzva hopes it's just his system that's buggy
<asac> Jazzva: i'd guess thats an application bug causing this ... if everything else gstreamer based is working well
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll play around with sinks and try to make them use pulseaudio (since, ubuntu does use it by default)
<Jazzva> Is that ok approach?
<fta> Jazzva, damn, it's also forgetting my timers.
<fta> not your fault i guess
<Jazzva> fta: It is? Haven't tested that :)
<Jazzva> I suppose the application is buggier then... It also reported a lot oh unused variables at build time. I don't see the reason why they're left...
<fta> add a new drink, remove the applet from your panel, re-add it, it's gone
<Jazzva> I think it uses gconf for storing properties... Maybe it deletes them when the applet is destroyed...
<asac> Mirv: please test to unpack fi.tar.gz from my people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ directory
<asac> Mirv: that should fix the issue
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: did you figure why?
<Sergeant_Pony> asac: yes... after some research I found I was missing a required package.
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: which?
<Sergeant_Pony> libstdc++5
<fta> Jazzva, alarm works fine, even when rhythmbox or mplayer is running and it stops when I click the cup. Good job
<Jazzva> Yay :)... That's cool
<Jazzva> I'm looking for the documentation for panel functions that work with gconf...
<Jazzva> To try to fix that too ...
<Jazzva> But, there might be some other problem..  Can gconf entries be removed upon applet deinstallation?
<asac> Jazzva: most likely not
<fta> I don't think they should
<asac> but not 100% sure
<asac> i concur with fta, its usually not what you want
<asac> maybe if you remove --purge that package  ... but since its user-settings that doesn't work either
<Jazzva> Right ..
<Jazzva> Isn't that creating a gconf mess?
<fta> asac, i've updated mozclient a lot, it's ready for mercurial now
<asac> Jazzva: well ... not more than any other app creates a $HOME mess when it leaves your  .APP folder around
<asac> fta: yep, saw that
<asac> nice
<Jazzva> asac: Good point :).
<asac> fta: will you add git as well?
<asac> (for midbrowser for instance)?
<Jazzva> Well, I'll just try to find and remove the part of the code that removes gconf properties
<Jazzva> off to lunch...
<fta> asac, yes, i just have a few more things to add for hg. such as DEBIAN_DATE=1234 should do ~hg1234~20080420
<fta> maybe use DEBIAN_REVISION instead
<asac> yes, use that
<asac> DATE should gather the proper revision if thats possible ... but if not, then just bail out with an error "date not support for hg"
<fta> here, the date is just for information, it's not used at all.
<fta> problem of changing the variable is that it makes the code even more complex
<fta> it's already a pretty complex makefile
<asac> maybe we should refactor it to untangle multiple backend support
<asac> not sure though
<asac> i think we have to know what we need before doing the refactoring properly
<asac> so for now add complexity ;)
<fta> yep, that's why I did it that way. but after git and svn, it will be ugly
<asac> fta: could you please set the branch details for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/firefox/mozclient either to merged or abandoned? so it doesn't show up in firefox branch list anymore?
<asac> fta: should i mark the video branch as abandoned for now?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: apparently you don't use our packages, but the upstream tarballs?
<fta> done
<asac> thx
<Jazzva> Hmm, not sure why teatime removes entries from gconf. I'll submit this patch as it is now...
<Jazzva> BTW, any other noticed problems?
<fta> nope
<Jazzva> Hmm ... looks like weather applet also doesn't remember location ... It just loads the system-wide setting...
<fta> you mean, in the new clock ?
<Jazzva> No, the old weather applet
<Jazzva> I set it to Canbera, remove it from the panel, add it again and it loads with report for Belgrade.
<fta> hm
<Mirv> asac: hi. the fi.tar.gz you linked to seems to work great here.
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  49755626 2008-04-20 00:45 xulrunner-2.0_2.0~a1~hg14385~20080416+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 180626700 2008-04-20 17:50 xulrunner-2.0_2.0~a1~hg14385~20080416+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> the 2nd is with DEBIAN_KEEP_VCS=1
<fta> .hg is big!
<asac> yea :)
<asac> Mirv: thanks
<asac> Jazzva: is sr your locale?
<Jazzva> asac: yes
<asac> Jazzva: i think its rather incomplete still so i will blacklist it now for hardy :)
<Jazzva> Heh ... got used to non-localised Firefox, anyway ;)
<asac> Jazzva: will you finish the translation ;) ?
<Jazzva> asac: No problem...
<asac> would be nice as we could probabyl also figure the process on how to send back such translations to mozilla
<Jazzva> Just to prepare the patch for teatime
<asac> Jazzva: if you need info how to create .xpi from the .po files you can export in launchpad, let me know
<Jazzva> BTW, I sent mail to the coordinator of Serbian translation team, but still no reply :/... Though, I am a member of that team on LP, so I suppose it's no big deal if I just jump in FF translations :)...
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> asac, ok...
<asac> remember to start with xulrunner :)
<Jazzva> I will :)
<asac> its just 5000 strings :) ... so probably a week to get things up and another to flash out any issues ;)
<Jazzva> Heh :)... BTW, there's a localised version on mozilla's site... Could we use that?
<asac> it its in b5 then we probably already have it
<asac> then don't bother ... thought it wasn't released upstream
<Jazzva> It has a few weird shortcuts. For example, "Select all" is Ctrl+A, but in the menu it's Ctrl+ADD DICTIONARIES ... never saw that before
<Jazzva> I'll take a look where it is... I think I had to install separate xpi
<Jazzva> Nope, it is in beta5
<Jazzva> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<asac> yeah ...we hsould have it then
<Jazzva> Ok. I'll just look later for those shortcuts...
<Jazzva> Funny ... this package mentions debhelper twice in Depends line :)...
<Jazzva> Hmm... that was auto-generated from control.in. :/
<mdke> asac: still here?
<asac> fta: can you please test the latest config patch from crimsun for pa?
<asac> looks good here
<fta> ?
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888/comments/86
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> fta: please
<asac> that sounds like the best we can do now
<asac> e.g. thats with libflashsupport dumped
<asac> and is supposed to cure all ;)
<asac> fta: please comment on that bug if it still doesn't work for you
<asac> fta: be sure that have the original pa config before applying that patch
<asac> thanks
<fta> am i suppose to kill pa ?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: it certainly needs to be restarted, yes.
<asac> clean relogin should be enough
<fta> do i need libflashsupport ?
<asac> no that should go
<asac> 20:49 < asac> e.g. thats with libflashsupport dumped
<asac> just that config without libflashsupport should allow you to play multiple streams at once now.
<asac> fta: welcome back :)
<fta> seems ok. I have sound everywhere. not sure for the crashes yet.
<asac> fta: please comment on the bug
<asac> fta: do you know if removing packges from ppa works now?
<fta> it does. but it wipes out all versions of the package.
<asac> ok
<fta> comment added
<asac> great
<asac> lets hope doors are still open for this one
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone using "buttons" addon for tb?
<asac> no
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: i think used it once, but not for a long time
<asac> no idea if that was actually the same extension
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm... it's supposed to replace the hotkey's and move to the next message instead of the next unread message. can't get it to work.
<Sergeant_Pony> unless I put up the wrong icons
<fta> asac, pa breaks on wine now
<asac> fta: maybe ask crimsun in -devel
<fta> jsut did
<fta> keyboard pref ui is broken, empty window
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-14
<BUGabundo1> {"remaining_hits":0,"hourly_limit":100,"reset_time":"Tue Apr 14 13:10:34 +0000 2009","reset_time_in_seconds":1239714634}
<gnomefreak> at install helps :)
<BUGabundo1> hum ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: had to install curl i was using apt-get curl :(
<gnomefreak> i get same output
<gnomefreak>  i get this feeling im forgetting something
<asac> hjmf: cu
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> im using 0.8
<asac> heh
<asac> thats a solid release
<gnomefreak> forgot to enable the gwibber repos solid but still twitter is broken ;)
<gnomefreak> ok updating to daily now. I will screw with it more when i get home this afternoon. I still have to figure out where i went wrong in SM
<asac> gnomefreak: use the gwibber team ppa
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac> well that has 0.9.2
<asac> and not 0.8
<gnomefreak> nope daily im using i dont have team repos i dont think
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: what version do you have installed
<gnomefreak> from your april 12th comment you are not current
<gnomefreak> 1.0.2~bzr294-0ubuntu1~daily1 is up to date daily
<gnomefreak> dch -r
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> ok im gone i have to leave in a gfew minutes and havent started to get ready yet
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: 1.0.2~bzr294-0ubuntu1~daily1
<fta2> asac, saw your merge request, good i didn't push that 0.9.2 to universe ;)
<asac> fta2: hehe ;)
<asac> i dont think we want to bump for jaunty
<asac> thats karmic. gwibber folks were just too late
<fta2> asac, hmm, does twitter work in jaunty? (0.8.*)
<BUGabundo1> fta define work!
<fta2> donno, i'm not using twitter at all but people seem too be complaining about broken twibber with gwibber from universe
<fta2> -too+to
<BUGabundo1> daily ppa is working me, other then the 400 errors due to throtelling
<BUGabundo1> some users are getting caught on GKD, but I didn't, don't know why
<jcastro> fta2: twitter changed something, there is a patch in trunk that fixes it
<asac> not sure what is supposed to be broken, but 0.9.2 works here with twitter
<asac> and 0.8 as well iirc
<asac> let me downgrade again
<BUGabundo1> can I just copy my urlclassifier3.sqlite from one profile to the other?
<BUGabundo1> I created a new 3.6 profile, but miss my 3.5 history
<asac> BUGabundo1: given that the new profile is new and risk of losing things is low, just copy it
<BUGabundo1> okay
<BUGabundo1> will do, when I close both
<BUGabundo1> anything else? places.sqlite, maybe?
<BUGabundo1> I used xmarks (ex-foxmarks) to import bookmarks and pass
<BUGabundo1> but history didn't came
<asac> BUGabundo1: places.sqlite
<asac> yes
<asac> thats where the bookmarks and history are
<BUGabundo1> isn't it urlclass?
<asac> BUGabundo1: is there a bug for twitter/gwibber open?
<BUGabundo1> which one?
<BUGabundo1> there are so many
<asac> BUGabundo1: nevermind
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo1> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/360468 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/359885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360468 in gwibber "Gwibber 1.0.2: HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized" [Undecided,Triaged]
<BUGabundo1> this are the most active right now
<BUGabundo1> asac: what is "martion source" ?
<asac> martian?
<BUGabundo1> yes
<BUGabundo1> typo
<BUGabundo1> on #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo1> user is getting that on the syslogs
<asac> BUGabundo1: if you say something comes from martian source it means (afaik) that something happens magically without knowing the source
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<asac> BUGabundo1: for PCI events?
<BUGabundo1> NM I think
<asac> BUGabundo1: please paste syslog. cannot find it on the other channel that quick
<BUGabundo1> he rebooted to 8.10 to check
<asac> only place i think to remember that message was interrupts
<asac> martian means that there are interrupts the kernel cannot associate with anything (e.g. buggy bios)
<BUGabundo1> asac: read "hwm" comments on +1
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo1>  hmw: how can i share a internet connection (hsdpa) with other pcs on my lan? my usually working script (route, forwarding, iptables, dhcpd) wont work with ubuntu. Syslog reports "martian source". This is my "router" script: http://pastebin.com/f22c41762
<asac> unlikely to be martian source
<asac> anyway. that script looks not-compatible with anything NM wants
<asac> nm automatically sets up the iptables rules
<asac> so better not do anything manually
<BUGabundo1> can't wait to see if nm0.8 has an easy way to share wireless networks via other connections
<BUGabundo1> and not default to wired as 0.7 does
<BUGabundo1> "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/log_martians          # Log packets with impossible addresses"
<asac> BUGabundo1: heh right
<asac> thats a firewall rule
<asac> yeah. i would think its his router script
<asac> he should dump that in the river
<asac> or not use NM
<BUGabundo1> ehh
<bdmurray> asac: Is there any chance of getting bug 359382 fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359382 in firefox-3.0 ""Ubuntu Wiki" default bookmark does not point to the wiki home page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359382
<armin76> sigh...
<asac> bdmurray: kind of late
<asac> bdmurray: let me check
<bdmurray> asac: so maybe talking to somone about a redirect is best?
<asac> bdmurray: redirect would also cure all the old releases
<asac> so i think its a good idea to do that in anycase
<fta2> asac, is it still possible to send fixes to universe? i introduced a regression in ia32-libs :( bug 360870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360870 in ia32-libs "libstdc++.so link in amd64 ia32-libs is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360870
<asac> fta2: keep the change minimal, attach planned debdiff and subscribe motu-release to get an ack
<asac> fta2: also set bug to in progress, assign to you and bump importance to something != undecided ;)
<fta2> k
<BUGabundo1> fta isn't 3.5 be in universe??
<asac> BUGabundo1: it is
<BUGabundo1>         500 ftp://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<BUGabundo1> there it is
<BUGabundo1> the other day I didn't find it :(
<BUGabundo1> fta just got a bunch of new user for 3.5 on +1 eheh
<BUGabundo1> I still wonder where you got those stats of users for ff and chrome
<asac> BUGabundo1: popcon
<asac> popcon.ubuntu.com
<asac> fta2: fyi: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.jaunty + https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.jaunty
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<hjmf> I'm back
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: can you also port the patch for the other branches we have?
<hjmf> asac: I'm going to do it right now.
<hjmf> If I do remember right first I have to branch those branches
<hjmf> merge
<hjmf> change things
<hjmf> commit
<hjmf> and finally push?
<hjmf> ? right
<asac> hjmf: 1. pull branch; 2. change and edit changelog; 3. debcommit; bzr push lp:~USERID/project/lpBUGID
<hjmf> hmmm, things changed a bit...
<asac> then you request a merge by going to that branch on LP and clicking "request merge"
<asac> hjmf: hehe. yeah. debcommit is quite nice ;)
<hjmf> any manual? never mind I'll search for it :-)
<asac> hjmf: its just debcommit
<hjmf> OK
<asac> hjmf: or debcommit -e if you want to edit the suggested commit msg
<asac> hjmf: if you commit it in two steps (e.g. first, just change the pluginreg.dat fix) and second: cleanup), we can cherry pick the change to the stable branches
<asac> (only relevant for firefox-3.0.head and maybe firefox-3.1.head)
<hjmf> no problem, I'll do in two steps
<asac> hjmf: look in changelog how to give you credits in an existing changelog
<asac> if you dont know ;)
<asac> like [ ... ]
<hjmf> Maybe that's the only thing that seems to be as I remember
<asac> :-P
<hjmf> :-)
<asac> fta2: didnt you say you had daily bzr branches somewhere?
<asac> e.g. so one can just branch and work on build failures
<asac> getting right orig and stuff from ppa
<asac> ah cool. found them
<asac> fta2: hmm. maybe we can keep only one commit on top of what we have in .head on that branch?
<asac> that would make it easy to just pull that, fix it and push to .head
<asac> without getting many commits
 * hjmf is off for a while
<BUGabundo1> fta or asac when will 3.6 be renamed Namoroka ?
<asac> as soon as there is a branch for it upstream
<BUGabundo1> ok
<BUGabundo1> nice to know
<fta> BUGabundo1, it's unlikely to happen before 3.5 final gets released. minefield means trunk and will always means trunk
<BUGabundo1> ok
<BUGabundo1> so its not like debian sid
<BUGabundo1> or jaunty
<BUGabundo1> stupid question: why not just call it TRUNK?
<asac> sounds too harmless
<asac> minefield describes it best ;)
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> time to go
<fta> asac, what about gwibber & rev50?
<fta> lack of context
<asac> fta: cutting a stable branch for jaunty
<asac> fta: kenvadine backported two patches ... he landed them now on top of revision 50
<asac> so we can get it in (either directly or as SRU)
<asac> fta: he will probably request a merge soon. i wanted to poke it a bit more
<asac_the_bumber> !info sqlite jaunty
<ubottu> sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-4build1 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<asac_the_bumber> !info sqlite3 jaunty
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<asac_the_bumber> !info sqlite3 koala
<ubottu> 'koala' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<asac> fta: will you create that "stable maintenance" branch ?
<asac> (so he has a merge target)
<asac_the_bumber> bah
<asac> like gwibber.jaunty
<asac_the_bumber> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090414 Gentoo Firefox/3.6a1pre
<asac> asac_the_bumber: jackalope is also not a known branch  ;)
<asac> asac_the_bumber: it will be "karmic"
<asac_the_bumber> asac: update sqlite to 3.6.13!
<asac> fta: so similar to what i did to all mozillateam branches (all i remembered ;))
<asac> all main branches
<asac> asac_the_bumber: not for jaunty
<asac_the_bumber> why not?
<asac> 3.6.10 is rocking the boat here ;)
<asac> asac_the_bumber: we are in deep freeze
<asac_the_bumber> that version has unaligned acceses
<asac> alto, alto ;)
<asac_the_bumber> bumb quick
<asac> asac_the_bumber: hppa doesnt justify a deep freeze breach combinined with new upstream exception ;)
<asac_the_bumber> its not hppa :P
<asac> even sparc and hppa combined ;)
<asac> asac_the_bumber: does it fix arm?
<asac> thats the only supported arch ;)
<asac> (but first we need a crash report i guess ;))
<asac_the_bumber> hah
<asac_the_bumber> well, i'm just trying now with 3.6.13, which should be fixed
<asac> asac_the_bumber: so is sqlite also compiled with no-align-error?
<asac_the_bumber> i'll find out if there's something that needs to be done on trunk
<asac_the_bumber> asac: i have no clue
<fta> asac, if you do a new 3.0, please remember the build-system...
<asac> fta: yeah. i hope i have time to get that in this round :(
<asac> i have a huge backport backlog :(
<fta> it's in ff3.head already, just cherry pick it
<asac> but i saw the build failure
<asac> fta: its not a single commit, but more spread over like 6 commits
<asac> revno: 285
<asac> revno: 286
<asac> revno: 323
<asac> revno: 325
<asac> revno: 326
<asac> think thats all
<asac> lets check ;)
<fta> really? i don't remember
<asac> ;)
<asac> i will see how far i get ;)
<asac> fta: you want to be subscribed to the jaunty 1.9.1 and 3.1 branches?
<asac> should be pretty low traffic ;)
<asac> (otherwise we are doing something wrong)
<fta> do you mean for bugs? or commits?
<asac> fta: commits
<fta> ok for commits
<asac> done
<hjmf> asac: are you around
<hjmf> asac: ?
<hjmf> asac: how can I check which is the current version of a package
<hjmf> I'm going to edit the changelog to reflect the changes made in the apport hook
<hjmf> asac: I mean: firefox-3.0 (3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu4) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<hjmf> for example, in the ppa repos the last build of firefox-3.1 is the version 3.5~b4~hg20090414r24561+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<hjmf> ... and for jaunty the last one for firefox-3.0 is 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3...
<hjmf> it is just that I want to be sure to put the right number.
<hjmf> asac: I'll do the debcommit && push when I get this thing clear :)
<asac> hjmf: so we work on .head branches only
<asac> hjmf: we bump changelog version either when we release or when the patches need to be adjusted
<asac> so for stable products like firefox-3.0 we only commit stuff for new releases usually
<hjmf> asac: so...
<hjmf> asac: I've left the version number intact in the 3.0 changelog
<asac> hjmf: right. if on .head branch is UNRELEASED you dont need to change that
<hjmf> good
<asac> just add the new changelog entries and done
<hjmf> asac:  I've just send the merge proposals for 3.0.head
<hjmf> one for the bug and another for the little refactoring
<asac> hjmf: ok so you named the branch thje same as the .head branch. its better to name it like the topic
<asac> e.g. lpXXXX_apport_hooko improvements
<asac> otherwise you need to delete your branch for the next contribution and so on
<asac> not a problem. just ahint for best practices
<hjmf> asac: I see
<hjmf> I'm trying to learn :)
<hjmf> so this will be better: bzr push lp:~hmontoliu/firefox/firefox-3.1.apport_hook
<asac> hjmf: so when you submit a single branch you only need a single merge request. e.g. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/+merge/5545 now has both commits so the other wasnt necessary
<asac> hjmf: yeah. except that without lp bug id you can only create one branch for apport_hoook ;)
<asac> hjmf: oh the other was ment to be ffox 3.1
<hjmf> asac:  ?
<asac> hjmf: you submitted the wrong branch ;) (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/+merge/5543 -> you requested to merge 3.0.head into that)
<hjmf> I need a manual :-(
<asac> hjmf: so https://code.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/+merge/5545 is good
<hjmf> something beter than this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/MozillaTeam :-P
<asac> hjmf: you did your change on top of 3.0.head
<asac> and submitted that as a merge request
<asac> thats good
<hjmf> yes, I thought so
<hjmf> in both cases,
<asac> however, the other merge request: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hmontoliu/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/+merge/5543
<asac> you changed on top of firefox-3.0.head and asked to merge that branch into our firefox-3.1.head
<asac> the right way would have been to do the change on top of firefox-3.1.head and ask that to be merged into firefox-3.1.head
<asac> makes sense?
<asac> hjmf: ok merged the 5545 merge request
<asac> err approved ;)
<hjmf> hmm makes sense  I select the default "Merge into:  	 lp:firefox" but in the second proposal I noticed that it was pointing to 3.1 so I changed to 3.0
<hjmf> I thought it was a mistake in the second proposal
<hjmf> but the wrong one was the first
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<hjmf> asac: I see...
<asac> hjmf: i think we have 3.1 as current development focus for the firefox project
<asac> so thats probably suggested by default
<hjmf> thanks to point that
<hjmf> asac: back to the version number, in the changelogs of 3.1 where can I check for the current version
<hjmf> in the ppa repo?
<asac> hjmf: look how the changelog loks now in mozillateam .head branch
<asac> hjmf: thats how i ment it ;)
<asac> Committed revision 394.
<asac> hjmf: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/revision/394/debian/changelog
<asac> hjmf: the current version is whatever is currently on top with UNRELEASED
<asac> (re 3.1)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-15
<asac> so for packging changes you add new bullet points to topmost changelog entry.
<hjmf> OK it is safe then for (i.e. 3.1)  to not modify the version number firefox-3.5 (3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) jaunty; urgency=low
<hjmf> in 3.2 it's pretty clear because of the tag UNRELEASED
<hjmf> firefox-3.6 (3.6~a1~hg20090330r26723+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> hjmf: so 3.1.head has jaunty on top?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> hjmf: this means no new bullet points can be added there
<asac> hjmf: so just run a dch -i -DUNRELEASED
<asac> and add your text there
<hjmf> OK
<asac> leave it at UNRELEASED
<asac> whoever uploads the change will do a release commit that flips that to jaunty (or karmic or whatever)
<hjmf> I remember changing by hand those numbers in the past
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah. dch is nice too ;)
<asac> its more failsafe
<asac> hjmf: only thing is you have to set your name and email properly to env i think
<asac> env | grep DEB
<asac> DEBEMAIL=asac@ubuntu.com
<hjmf> I've just tested it right now, yeah! pretty cool
<asac> hjmf: oh another cosmetic nit for changelog bullet points: we usually use the "- update|add|remove path/to/file" below the changelog entry in mozilla branches
<asac> hjmf: there should be a bunch of examples
<hjmf> OK taking note
<asac> but i think thats only how we do it. so for other projects its usually * path/to/file: changed this and that
<hjmf> The last one
<asac> :)
<hjmf> asac: should I fill a bug for each branch before proposing the merge
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> asac: just to see which are the best practices
<asac> hjmf: no need to. merged should be enough. you refer to the same bug everywhere
<hjmf> OK
<asac> hjmf: you can add the firefox-3.5 target to the bug (for the firefox-3.1 branch)
<asac> hjmf: click on "Also affects distribution" ;)
<asac> and select firefox-3.5
<hjmf> I'm doing it :)
<asac> sorry for the naming confusion. we didnt come to rename firefox-3.1 branches to 3.5 yet
<hjmf> Package firefox-3.6 not published in Ubuntu
<hjmf> OK then
<asac> hjmf: yeah. thats only trunk. we dont have that in archive
<asac> merge request is just enough
<hjmf> lets do it, let me some minutes :-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> hjmf: look at this too: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/revision/395
<asac> its even better to refer to authors with email imo
<asac> we try to remember to do that ;)
<hjmf> OK
<asac> Bug 228806
<asac> that one is fun ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228806 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] various unrelated crashes for firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228806
<asac> mozilla bug 488311
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 488311 in Autocomplete "Typing in various forms around the web causes Firefox 3.5b4pre to crash [@ nsFormFillController::SetPopupOpen(int) ]" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488311
<armin76> asac: mozilla bug 448658
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448658 in Phishing Protection "nsUrlClassifierDBService has bad alignment, causes SIGBUS" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448658
<armin76> [reed]: add whoever should be for review, plz :)
<mconnor> asac: so, where can I find a libnotify API doc?
<fta> mconnor, libnotify-doc?
<mconnor> fta: which is where?
<BUGabundo> yayyyyyyyyyyy pidgin is working again on freenode!
<mconnor> er, you get the docs by installing the package?
<mconnor> that's... special
<fta> mconnor, yes
<fta> most people don't need docs for system libs
<mconnor> and if you're not running linux, and you want to understand soemthing someone jammed into your source tree without the right reviews?
<mconnor> why aren't they on the web?
<mconnor> why are they something you would have on your system?
<mconnor> seems like that makes things harder, not easier
<BUGabundo> fta so what's up with LP and karma?
<BUGabundo> haven't had the time to read the Answer on it
<fta> http://www.galago-project.org/docs/api/libnotify/
<fta> BUGabundo, no idea, i just see mine going off the charts
<BUGabundo> fta I saw! crazy
<mconnor> fta: that's current?
<fta> not sure, i'll install libnotify-doc
<fta> 0.3.2 vs 0.4.5
<mconnor> thanks
<mconnor> I'm at home, I don't have access to VMs etc
<fta> mconnor, want a zip/tar.gz of 0.4.5 ?
<fta> it's tiny
<mconnor> fta: that'd be great
<mconnor> you can just drop it in email if you want
<fta> mconnor, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/libnotify.tar.gz
<fta> that's all of libnotify-doc 0.4.5
<mconnor> fta: awesome, thanks
<mconnor> It seems like that'd be easy to automate and put somewhere searchable
<mconnor> but clearly making everyone add packages is better
<mconnor> or... something :)
<fta> some devs prefer to have access to docs offline
<fta> and once installed, you're sure your docs match your libs, both are updated at the same time
<asac> mconnor: libnotify is basically a wrapper lib around http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/index.html
<asac> mconnor: online docs are usually published by the upstream project - which makes sense somehow
<asac> e.g. we don't republish MDC on ubuntu.com or something
<mconnor> asac: sure
<mconnor> I just don't know why you'd have a package for docs
<asac> if they fail to update their online docs, its not much we can do :)
<mconnor> it seems strange as hell to me
<mconnor> anyway, I have the answers I need now!
<asac> mconnor: its handy. first: you dont rely on the project still being online (could be abandoned or bankrupt or so on)
<asac> secondly you dont need to search the web for the libs you have available in ubuntu
<mconnor> I tend to avoid relying on abandoned projects where I can ;)
<asac> so its a redundant service to also produce the docs during build (which is easy)
<mconnor> so should I assume that ubuntu's libnotify doesn't deal with callbacks at all?
<mconnor> or is that just a guideline?
<asac> mconnor: obviously its bad to rely on something abandoned. but in this sense distros also help to preserve existing knowledge/code, so someone can adopt software or parts of it
<asac> mconnor: ubuntu libnotify should be compatible with the spec. even actions are supported. they are just not supported in a shiny fashion
<mconnor> ok
 * mconnor hits some Mozilla people with a hammer
<asac> mconnor: the idea is to use org.freedesktop.Notifications.GetCapabilities to check for the "action" capability
<asac> and if thats not available, dont send it
<asac> mconnor: yeah. the right implementation for toolkit should get action support
<mconnor> I also think mpt's on crack, if I had time to write about why those guidelines are worse for users, I'd ahve done it by now
<asac> mconnor: do it. open discussion can only help if done in a professional fashion
<mconnor> giving up booze has lessened my propensity for angry rants
<mconnor> asac: yeah, I know
<mconnor> one can hope, at least
<asac> mconnor: so what reviews were missing on the libnotify commit?
<asac> didn't that have review/superreview?
<mconnor> asac: ui-review, review from an actual toolkit peer
<mconnor> actually, I guess roc's kinda/sorta the right peer, even though this was in a different part of the code tree
<mconnor> but it changed interaction model, and broke a capability that toolkit components (and strings) assume is there
<asac> mconnor: ui-review for something that isn't enabled?
<mconnor> it's not enabled?
<asac> mconnor: right. for now i would assume its work in progress
<asac> mconnor: afaik its not enabled by default
<asac> could be that that changed recently though
<mconnor> it's possible that some builds don't have it
<mconnor> but reading the patch, it looks like if libnotify is available, we use it
<asac> i think you need --enable-libnotify
<mconnor> possible
<asac> for builds with that flag it will be used once libnotify is available on system, yes.
<mconnor> ok, less annoyed now
<asac> ;)
<mconnor> but
<asac> but
<asac> there is always a but ;)
<mconnor> we should ui-review stuff when it's being implemented, not at the end
<BUGabundo> is it possible to have spyware on ubuntu? I just got a pop up page when clicking on a gmail link
<mconnor> anything's possible
<mconnor> it's software
<asac> mconnor: yeah. i can talk to ventnor how to best finish this work. i agree that the implementation should be complete
<mconnor> whether people are bothering... I dunno
<mconnor> asac: since ventnor was talking about needing to change strings, I think he thinks it's complete
<asac> mconnor: have you seen him recently online?
<mconnor> no
<mconnor> sec
<asac> i think i send him a mail a few weeks ago, but he never replied. wonder if he declared mail-bankrupt for that email address ;)
<mconnor> could be
<mconnor> hasn't been online in seven weeks, according to firebot
<asac> mconnor: heh. hmm.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-16
<fta> bug 337313
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/337313/+text)
<asac> end of day i guess ;)
<asac> fta: so, tomorrow your last day before trip or will 18th be the last?
<asac> oh sorry ;)
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow
<fta> asac, 17th is the last
<asac> heh. ok. didnt realize that its tomorrow already ;)
<asac> today i started bug work again ;) finally decided to mark 35k mails as read. now the ubuntu moz bugmail folder is handable with just 15k unread mails ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> i also read about 1k bugs ;) ... just to put it in line
<asac> bugs == bugmail
<asac> lp seems to be back ;)
<fta> bug 337313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337313 in rosetta "Don't assign karma for published translation uploads" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337313
<asac> O/
<asac> lol
<asac> so that was opened?
<asac> i mean we had that and we had really high karma for folks uploading software
<asac> wasnt good imo
<asac> e.g. i upload one package and get 10k translations ;) .... while translators work all day and maybe translate 200 strings ;)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-fta-090415.png
<asac> fta: guess you didnt update now ;)
<asac> we are back to square 1 ;)
<fta> didnt update what?
<asac> the chart
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+karma
<asac> seems they pushed kind of the reset button ;)
<asac> probably after a crash because pitti had more karma than launchpad could cope with ;)
<asac> heh. he still has 963438 soyuz ;)
<asac> i think he had 100 million bfore :)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-pitti.txt
<asac> heh. ok just 3.6m ;)
<fta> oh, ppa uploads now give karma, that's what soyuz is for me
<asac> fta: must be the case.
<asac> fta: for bugs you also get karma if you do it outside of ubuntu
<asac> but its tracked separately
<asac> e.g. one part is "distribution" karma ... the is "overall karma"
<asac> you can see that here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<asac> "distribution karma" "total karma"
<asac> heh
<asac> the soyus table is funny
<asac> "soyu"
<asac> "soyuz karma" "total karma"
<asac> i doubt that the soyuz row is in-archive builds
<asac> fta: i guess ppa builds for packages that are also in the archive get accounted to "distribution" part too
<fta> pitti maintains a weekly ppa for hundreds of lang packs, it's a karma booster ;)
<asac> hah
<asac> thats the source ;)
<asac> now we found it
<asac> funny how much energy can be wasted on trying to find the sense in launchpad karma ;)
<asac> good morning :)
<asac> huh? i cannot change the firefox-3.1 target of bug 317226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317226 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317226
<asac> to invalid
<asac> bug in firefox
<asac> err launchpad ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> but it says 3.5
<asac> bug 362216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362216 in malone "cannot close/invalidate firefox-3.1 target of bug 317226" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362216
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> now it doesn't
<BUGabundo> This bug has already been reported on firefox-3.5 (ubuntu).
<BUGabundo> LOLL
<BUGabundo> fta gwibber died with the last update :((((
<BUGabundo> nice timing
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> fta http://paste.ubuntu.com/152283/
<BUGabundo> let me nag gwibber ppl too
<fta> BUGabundo, "/usr/local/bin/gwibber"? are you sure it's mine???
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ which gwibber
<fta> /usr/bin/gwibber
<BUGabundo> daily ppa?
<BUGabundo> /usr/local/bin/gwibber
<BUGabundo> ops
<BUGabundo> bzr effect?
<BUGabundo> let me purge and reinstal
<BUGabundo> $ which gwibber /usr/local/bin/gwibber
<BUGabundo> just reinstaled
<BUGabundo> fta any tips?
<BUGabundo> going home [[]]
<fta> dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/gwibber ?
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/gwibber_1.0.2~bzr301-0ubuntu1~daily1_all.deb | grep /bin
<fta> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2009-04-16 19:13 ./usr/bin/
<fta> -rwxr-xr-x root/root      2049 2009-04-16 19:13 ./usr/bin/gwibber
<fta> BUGabundo, I don't ship /usr/local/bin/gwibber
<BUGabundo> dpkg: /usr/local/bin/gwibber not found.
<BUGabundo> ahh could be bash cache
<fta> so it's your sudo python thing, as usual
<BUGabundo> I purge it already
<BUGabundo> I know you don't like it
<fta> ;)
<fta> exec bash
<BUGabundo> $ whereis gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber: /usr/bin/gwibber /usr/local/bin/gwibber /usr/share/gwibber
<BUGabundo> $ sudo rm /usr/local/bin/gwibber
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber
<BUGabundo> bash: /usr/local/bin/gwibber: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> bah
<fta> exec bash
<BUGabundo> I did that already
<fta> hm
<BUGabundo> $ cd ~;exec bash
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@blubug:~$ gwibber
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/gwibber", line 55, in <module>
<BUGabundo> even apport is fireing now
<BUGabundo> I though it was disable for release
<fta> 55:     from gwibber.client import GwibberClient
<fta> oh
<fta> i see
<fta>     from . import urlshorter
<fta> ImportError: cannot import name urlshorter
<fta> i need yet another dep
<BUGabundo> ahhhhh
<BUGabundo> so its _your_ fault
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> what is it so I can install it
<fta> donno, i need to search
<BUGabundo> ping me tommorow or email me.... thanks
 * BUGabundo cd ~
<fta> asac, did you get the email from my bot?
<BUGabundo> fta did you find anything?
<BUGabundo> _other then having me pinging some one I don't know_?
<fta> bug 328972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328972 in gwibber "[wishlist] choice of URL shortening service" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328972
<fta> oh, http://identi.ca/macno != https://edge.launchpad.net/~macno
<fta> sorry
<BUGabundo> yay
<asac> fta: yeah. no subject though
<fta> yeah, no time to fix that, it's a direct call to sendmail
<BUGabundo> fta $ cd /tmp ; bzr branch lp:gwibber ; sudo cp -R gwibber/gwibber/urlshorter /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/urlshorter
<BUGabundo> fta can you respin the bot for rev302 ?
<BUGabundo> oldmamuc fixed it
<fta> didn't receive the commit mail, yet
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> ok, got it
<fta> 2009/04/14	141935	37031	2568	0	0	1456	100880
<fta> 2009/04/15	149490	37252	2565	0	0	1464	108209
<fta> 2009/04/16	47764	11340	775	0	0	444	35205
<fta> 2009/04/17	49353	11319	769	0	0	444	36821
<BUGabundo> humm missing header?
<fta> d'oh, karma crash
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-fta.txt
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> got hit too, after all?
<fta> my karma used to come from bzr, now, it's from soyuz (ppa)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> all those bots!
<fta> but yeah, rules seem to be back like 1 month ago before they turned crazy
<BUGabundo> I was growing 1k per day
<BUGabundo> was at 18k
<BUGabundo> droped to 5k
<BUGabundo> even Mark got at 2,3k
<fta> BUGabundo, gwibber's ready
<BUGabundo> fta thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-17
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<fta2> asac, is it too late to fix ia32-libs?
<asac> fta2: depends on what the fix involves i guess
<fta2> strange, i'm sure i fixed the bug but i can't find my changes
<asac> fta2: normal fixes can also be done as SRU ... slangasek didnt like the idea to add new libs in a SRU though when i asked a few weeks ago
<asac> ok lunch
<fta2> it's not about new libs
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/152759/
<fta2> asac, i also wanted to fresh the debs to match the RC, as since the last refresh (b1), a lot of things changed, but i'm not sure it's wanted.
<fta2> s/fresh/refresh/
<asac> fta2: i would think its wanted. talk to motu-release guys or even slangasek whats the policy for that
<fta2> grr. i don't have much time left
<asac> fta2: how can i help you?
<fta2> by pinging those guys for me, once i'm sure i can a/ submit this fix and b/ optionally resync the debs, i will push what that
<fta2> -what
<asac> fta2: -desktop ... need a bit input though ;)
<fta2> asac, context?
<fta2> asac, ? ^^
<fta2> @time
<fta2> bug 1212221
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1212221 could not be found
<fta2> hm
<BUGabundo> fta yes you are alive and kicking
<fta2> i don't understand the "<asac> fta2: -desktop ... need a bit input though ;)"
<asac> fta2: look a bit up there
 * asac on call
<asac> fta2: pitti said what to do
<asac> 15:28 < asac> pitti: fta asks whats the policy for bringing ia32libs in sync with RC status.
<asac> 15:28 < pitti> asac: no policy, but sounds like a good idea, if it can be tested with flash and some other usages
<asac> 15:28 < asac> is that a SRU thing or are we doing this a few days before release usually
<asac> 15:29 < asac> fta: can you upload the new package to some PPA so we can test it?
<asac> 15:29 < pitti> ideally we should do it ASAP
<asac> 15:29 < pitti> and since it's universe, it's not bound to CD freezes
<asac> 15:30 < asac> fta: is there a bug we can use to track this roll out?
<asac> 15:30 < asac> otherwise i can open one for you
<asac> 15:33  * asac on call
<fta2> asac, ok, please open a bug, i'll resync the debs in the meantime
<asac> fta2: 362939
<fta2> bug 362939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362939 in ia32-libs "sync ia32libs with libs shipped in jaunty RC" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362939
<fta2> thanks
<fta2> isdnutils is still broken
<cwillu> ugh, it would be really nice if gvfs'd bookmarks would at least show up as links to the relevant ~/.gvfs/ path :(
<cwillu> is that a gtk deficiency or a firefox-gnome-support deficiency?
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<BUGabundo> what's up cwillu ?
<cwillu> just griping about how the gtk filepicker falls back to not showing gvfs mounts at all, rather than showing them as links to the appropriate ~/.gvfs/ path
<BUGabundo> cwillu: trying to make sense of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/152832/
<cwillu> BUGabundo, db change is changing the actual waveform (i.e., what you expected), gain change is rarely used
<BUGabundo> I just want them ALL to the MAX with no clipping
<BUGabundo> I can do that on the GUI
<BUGabundo> but can see the option in CLI
<cwillu> BUGabundo, however, that won't affect the audio compression of the track (not talking about compression as in mp3/ogg, but compression as the audio effect), which is what most people are complaining about when their classical music plays way quieter than their red-hot-chilly-peppers
<cwillu> BUGabundo, soundkompressor is a frontend to mp3gain though
<cwillu> or soundkonverter, rather
<cwillu> audio levelling is one of those things that's really alot more complicated than it seems it should be
<cwillu> ideally, you'd want to maximize the waveform, and then _lower_ the waveform based on the perceived volume of the _quietest_ track you have, as that way you don't lose the audio quality of the better tracks (which as a rule are the quieter ones:  they have far more dynamic range)
<BUGabundo> I've been using mp3gain-gui for years
<BUGabundo> all my mp3 are touched by it
<cwillu> ah, missed that one :P
<BUGabundo> but recently over wine, I've found it does only half files, or like slots
<cwillu> not that any of this has anything to do with mozilla :p
<BUGabundo> part is at one volume part at another :(
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I do that manually
<cwillu> quit distracting me from my gvfs gripes :p
<BUGabundo> put all to the max, see the lower, then set it for about 80% of them
<BUGabundo> is this mozilla? I thouth this was quiet-offtopic
<BUGabundo> eehe
<fta2> asac, you didn't bump nss, right?
<asac> to .3?
<asac> seems not :/
<asac> thats required for latest 1.9.2/1 right?
<asac> seems its a SRU thing then
<asac> i will open a bug a bit later so i wont forget it
<fta2> yep
<asac> fta2: do you know whether that was delivererd to 1.9 branch upstream yet?
<fta2> i don't know
<asac> k
<fta2> asac, pushing ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu5~fta1 to my own ppa
<asac> i will check that. we shouldnt roll that to stable updates before upstream rolls that to stable branch of course
<asac> fta2: great. can you tell that in the bug? is the changelog ready for upload to real archive (e.g. does it have all the bugs etc.)?
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/152852/
<asac> fta2:  you dont refer to which files you touch for the changes?
<asac> bg 360870
<asac> bug 360870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360870 in ia32-libs "libstdc++.so link in amd64 ia32-libs is wrong" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360870
<asac> fta2: what is up with libfusion? is that removed from the archive?
<asac> otherwise we probably want a bug too
<asac> fta2: so that was removed from archive?
<asac> hi newz2000
<newz2000> hi asac
<asac> newz2000: did you find the bug i had on the startpage btw?
<asac> e.g. search button out-of-box ;)
<newz2000> yes, ready to roll out a fix for that
<asac> grewat. want me to test first?
<newz2000> nah, if it's not fixed we'll do another push before thursday
<asac> kk
<asac> anything else i can do for you newz2000 ?
<newz2000> I mentioned last week that since upgrading to Jaunty I'm getting browser freezes periodically (5-10x per hour)
<newz2000> I've been disabling extensions systematically to try and isolate the prolbem and had no luck
<asac> newz2000: so even with all extensions disabled you see that issue?
<newz2000> I can't use the browser regularly with all extensions disabled so I can't test that way
<asac> newz2000: you can run a different profile side by side if thats better
<newz2000> was talking to someone who suggested it may be a bug with intel video drivers
<asac> could be. could also be IO issue
<asac> newz2000: i think there are a few bugs with intel atm; maybe check with bryce which workarounds currently need testing ... maybe there is one that helps for you
<newz2000> yeah, he gave me some steps
<newz2000> my prob is that I'm insanely busy until next friday
<newz2000> my tolerence for risk is low.
<asac> newz2000: yeah. i think its really unlikely that we can fix this on any side till release.
<newz2000> I was wondering if there's some tell-tale sign or test process I could do that would show if it is an X problem or a firefox problem?
<asac> so we need a SRU in case we figure
<newz2000> when my browser freezes htop shows firefox as using 100% cpu. That's why I've thought it was a ff problem.
<asac> Bug 300765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300765 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox freezes system on page load in Jaunty" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300765
<asac> newz2000: was your issue flash related?
<asac> i guess you cannot disable that to check?
<newz2000> no, disabling flash made no impact
<asac> ok good
<asac> newz2000: when you see this happening is that only CPU or is there also IO going on?
<newz2000> asac: how do I monitor IO?
<newz2000> my most recent change has been to disable gears. Since doing that almost exactly one hour I've only frozen 3 times.
<newz2000> which makes the i/o question more interesting because gmail offline seems to be more io intensive than typical browsing
<asac> newz2000: iostat (in sysstat package)
<asac> iostat 1
<asac> if you want a new stat every second
<fta2> asac, yes, libfusion is gone.
<fta2> asac,  for the files touched, i followed the style
<asac> fta2: ok. maybe say: "drop libfusion which got removed from archive" istead of obsolete (which could just mean that its a old lib still available
<asac> fta2: we can also explain libfusion in bug report if you dont want to touch changelog
<fta2> hm
<newz2000> asac: ok, I'm running `watch iostat` in a terminal so when it freezes again I can check. I've not really used this before, what should I look for?
<asac> newz2000: the avg-cpu thing has system + iowait
<fta2> asac, once again, i just duplicated the style for obsolete packages
<asac> and otherwise you should see a peak on some harddisk
<asac> if its really io related
<asac> fta2: k
<newz2000> ok, thanks asac. I'll keep my eye on it.
<asac> good
<asac> fta2: could you ask on the libstdc bug to test the PPA package?
<asac> i can ask on the RC package and will do some testing on my own (e.g. flash/java/skype/ffox32)
<asac> s/RC package/RC bug/
<fta2> the libstdc bug has a testfile
<asac> fta2: kenvandine will request a post-upload merge for gwibber. seems motu-release picked his branch up with twitter and indicate fix
<asac> fta2: its 0.8 fork
<asac> so we probably need a .jaunty branch
<asac> which is .8
<asac> or is there such a branch already?
<fta2> no
<asac> fta2: can you push one for revision 50?
<asac> the work is done on top of 50
<fta2> i have to run, i'll be back ~8pm; but not for long; then byebye
<asac> fta2: so what shall we do?
<asac> fta2: we can also push the stable branches to ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> fta2: would that make sense?
<fta2> gwibber?
<asac> s/we/i/
<asac> yes
<fta2> or gwibber team, jorge can add any volunteer in there
<asac> fta2: ok. good.
<asac> fta2: i will do whatever seems appropriate. guess its better to have it in gwibber-team
<asac> because thats the team Vcs-Bzr points to
<fta2> yes
<fta2> ok, cu in ~2h
<fta2> please test ia32 is you can
<asac> fta2: yeah i will
<asac> fta2: is it built?
<fta2> donno (sorry, i'm turning crazy with tons of last minute things here)
<asac> fta: i know what you mean. its always last minute ... last minute ;)
<asac> jcastro: ping peng pong. wanna add me to gwibber team or wanna add ubuntu-dev?
<asac> jcastro: thanks for instant action. we are kind of blocked ;)
<asac> @time texas
<asac> @time dallas
<asac> @time
<asac> @now
<asac> hmm
<asac> which bot was it that worked here?
<asac> have to ask gnomefreak i guess
<newz2000> doesn't look like it's i/o related. %system and %iowait stayed constant during and after the freeze. :-(
<asac> newz2000: so just cpu was pumped up ... and all firefox?
<newz2000> correct, firefox pegs one core at 100%. X and landscape each make respectable showings but more like 4-5% each.
<newz2000> for the record, I have a low-powered computer. Intel Core Duo ULV, 2 cores at 1.2GHz. 1.8" low powered low RPM drive.
<jcastro> asac: sorry I was at lunch
<jcastro> on it
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> do you have any recent reports of font config probs?
<BUGabundo> users are seeing stuff like http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/54ue312l/vlcscreenshot.png
<asac> BUGabundo: please dont post urls to me that make pop ups and ads with music ;)
<asac> anywy. havent received any problems with vlc ... but didnt really look for vlc issues to be honest
<asac> jcastro: all good. did you add me?
<asac> jcastro: thanks!
<asac> ok
<asac> out for a while getting food and so on
<asac> BUGabundo: i will check vlc bug reports aftger dinner
<jcastro> asac: you're all set
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/363012
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363012 in fontconfig "Broken font in qt programs" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> adds ? music? didn't see anything like that
<BUGabundo> the wonders of noscript and addblock
<BUGabundo> sorry about that... didn't even noticed
<BUGabundo> time to go
<fta> back
<fta> asac, ia32 ?
<asac> fta: now checking
<asac> fta: have you noticed that we can now create multiple PPAs per team/user?
<fta> yes
<asac> good
<fta> need to reboot, my mouse is dead
<fta> usb
<asac> odd. the test.cc compiles without installing your package
<fta> that's what i expected too, because i build the whole chromium without problem
<asac> heh i compiled on a remote session ;)
<asac> let me check on amd64 ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> works as well
<fta> brb
<asac> fta: so isnt this a problem of lib32stdc++ rather?
<asac> (if its a problem at all)
<hjmf> howdy
<fta> well, my link was bad, that's for sure, but no idea on the impact
<asac> hi hjmf
<hjmf> do we have debug symbols for sun-java6-*_
<asac> fta: so did you introduce that link that was bad? or was it always bad?
<asac> hjmf: unlikely. we dont have sources for that
<hjmf> ok
<asac> unlikely == no ;)
<asac> bug 195698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195698 in firefox "Password asked separately for each tab that requires it " [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195698
<hjmf> damn I have a faulty keymap
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: what i currently try to understand is when those links were introduced
<asac> i guess its not an invention of you
<asac> so there might be a very good reason why libstc++5 has the .so link
<asac> and not ++6
<fta> i changed the way those links are created http://paste.ubuntu.com/152971/
<fta> apparently, there was no link at all
<asac> fta: hmm. i dont see any libstdc++ in the stuff you removed
<asac> ah ok
<fta> but there were so many missing links that it's hard to tell
<fta> missing and broken
<asac> yeah
<hjmf> :-) correct keymap is back XD
<asac> fta:  ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2009-03-17 11:01 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so -> ../../../../../lib32/libstdc++.so.6
<asac> i think we shouldnt ship any libstdc++ link
<fta> hm, ok. no link or the same link, fine with me
<asac> dtchen: do you have that file too?
<asac> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so
<asac> ?
<asac> if so, lets drop it completely from ia32-libs. i have the feeling it could cause other weird issues
<fta> i don't
<asac> fta: you dont?
<fta> fta@cube:~ $  ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so
<fta> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so: No such file or directory
<asac> fta: are you on amd64?
<fta> yes
<fta> cube is
<asac> hell whats going on ;)
<fta> no  /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152982/
<asac> fta: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/32/libstdc++.so -> ../../../../../lib32/libstdc++.so.6
<asac> err
<asac> g++-4.3-multilib: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3/32/libstdc++.so
<asac> fta: do you have that installed? thats a requirement if you want to build 32 bit on 64 afaik
<fta> hmm.. nope
<asac> fta: yeah. so please drop the link from ia32-libs. i will verify the other bug now.
<fta> hm, i build chromium with g++-multilib [amd64]
<fta> but not on that box
<asac> fta: right. thats why we should exclude libstdc++ from the link creation
<asac> its probably the more reliable way anyway as its a gcc thing (in a directory for -m32)
<asac> heh. dumb me. i also downloaded the lib to the remote ssh machine ;)
<asac> fta: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so:
<asac> i thought only "modules" were affected
<asac> not engines
<asac> (npviewer.bin:8846): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libgail.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> ?
<asac> or is murrine just not included? (could be)
<asac> pfft
<asac> whats going on
<asac> trying to download ffox from mozilla -> 1.2K
<fta> :P
<asac> 20K
<asac> i am going crazy
<asac> fta: you can direclty upload to archive AND ppa after dropping those links (after doing some testing locally of course) ... so once motu-release signs off archive admins let it in.
<asac> if they refuse i will see if i can fix whatever they complain about
<asac> fta: bug 362939 has an ack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362939 in ia32-libs "sync ia32libs with libs shipped in jaunty RC" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362939
<mitchell1> hi to all, I have recently installed firefox 3.5 in ubuntu intrepid today's build, and I have noticed that fonts don't use antialiasing, does anyone know what happened?
<asac> mitchell1: yes. firefox-3.5 uses more of fontconfig than 3.0
<asac> problem is that the fontconfig defaults are a bit messed up in intrepid (which we fixed in jaunty)
<asac> mitchell1: please paste.ubuntu.com the output of ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<mitchell1> ok
<mitchell1> asac: here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/153029/
<asac> mitchell1: remove /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-no-sub-pixel.conf and restart ffox
<asac> mitchell1: also all those files without a number prefix are not really supposed to be in there ... so they might lead to confusing result
<asac> consider to back them up and remove them as well
<asac> alias.conf
<asac> local.conf
<asac> etc.
<fta> i wanted to push ia32 but something looks weird
<asac> fta: what?
<mitchell1> asac: I didn't noticed any change
<asac> mitchell1: do you have ~/.fonts.conf or something?
<mitchell1> no
<asac> mitchell1: does it get better if you prevent websites using their own fonts?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/153035/ @line 7, i used $$log ...
<mitchell1> lets see
<asac> mitchell1: e.g. in preferences -> content -> advanced fonts
<mitchell1> yea
<mitchell1> but, fonts are now all serif
<mitchell1> but it improves
<asac> fta: whats the effect of it? since its != its just matches all now
<fta> iirc, i meant $$lib
<asac> fta: yeah. but i think it doesnt have a bad effect
<fta> log vs lib.. hmm
<asac> it just means that all files will go into that if branch
<asac> mitchell1: so can you check what font the websites that are bad are trying to use?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24168087/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz shows no error
<fta> it's supposed to prevent the symlink to be created if it's already there
<asac> fta: looks like its luck
<asac> and it works
<fta> i added that for a reason
<fta> hm, i should probably fix the typo
<asac> fta: you already check whether the SO exists
<asac> so if it exists it doesnt do anything
<asac> most likely the if with the $$log is superfluous
<asac> (though performance wise good)
<asac> fta: yeah fix the typo and check that the .so links are properly created still
<asac> mitchell1: fc-match Arial ... fc-match Helvetica  ... fc-match Times
<asac> what does that yield?
<asac> (three commands ;))
<asac> fta: did you remove the libstdc++ links already?
<fta> yes, locally, i was just checking the rest of the code
<asac> thanks
<mitchell1> asac: here is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153042/
<asac> mitchell1: i would think you get better results if you dont install Arial
<asac> .ttf
<asac> mitchell1: try to install ttf-liberation too
<asac> thats beter better than those pfb things
<fta> ok, i remember now, some packages just ship a .so, no .so.x.y, hence the test
<mitchell1> ok but firefox 3.0 is showing fonts well, or it isn;t related?
<asac> mitchell1: firefox had some bugs which covered these issues
<mitchell1> ok
<asac> mitchell1: in the end i still think its a fontconfig configuration issue
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/153043/
<asac> fta: ok. thought we would filter out libstdc++ in the first find
<asac> but its probably ok too
<asac> (if you have verified that its not there anymore ;))
<asac> fta: so please check that all .so links are still there and that libstdc++ .so link isnt there anymore. if thats the case upload
<asac> mitchell1: did you remove all the fontconfig files that dont have a number already?
<mitchell1> asac: i have removed arial.ttf
<mitchell1> and all the arial fonts isnatlled and it improved a lot
<mitchell1> now a im gonna revome those files without number
<mitchell1> asac: where are those files?
<mitchell1> lol, I dont know where are they located
<mitchell1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/153029/
<mitchell1> ups sorry
<mitchell1> i already realized
<asac> mitchell1: /etc/fonts/conf.d
<asac> mitchell1: i guess you got arial through mstcorefonts package or something
<asac> if you see other issues consider to remove other MS fonts
<mitchell1> ok
<asac> mitchell1: also install ttf-liberation package if you havent done so yet (maybe its installed by default even ... not sure)
<mitchell1> i already installed it
<asac> good
<asac> then after removing those files in conf.d you should be set
<asac> (back them up if you care ;))
<asac> mitchell1: how old is the install? e.g. did you install hardy first? or gutsy?
<mitchell1> intrepid fresh install
<asac> intersting
<mitchell1> from livecd
<mitchell1> desktop cd
<asac> ok
<asac> not sure where those files come from
<asac> but they dont look right
<asac> maybe they got installed when you tried to install other font packages=
<asac> ?
<mitchell1> i removed my last instalation that where from the alternate kubuntu intrpid and i didn't have that problem
<asac> mitchell1: did you install font packages after installing from livecd?
<mitchell1> well yes
<asac> mitchell1: do you remember which packages?
<mitchell1> I installed mac4lin
<mitchell1> fonts
<asac> maybe they behave rouge
<mitchell1> maybe
<asac> hmm
<asac> max4lin is that in the archive?
<asac> mac4lin ;)
<mitchell1> from launchpad
<asac> seems not
<asac> mitchell1: do you have a pointer?
<asac> fuond it
<mitchell1> wait please
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/mac4lin
<fta> $ dpkg -c ../build-area/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu5_amd64.deb | grep libstd
<fta> -rw-r--r-- root/root    737192 2008-05-10 08:18 ./usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2009-04-17 23:08 ./usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<fta> looks good to me
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: also dpkg -c ../build-area/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu5_amd64.deb | grep so$
<asac> should give a bunch
<mitchell1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23258712/mac4lin-fonts_0.4-1ubuntu4_all.deb
<fta> symlinks are the same, except 1 that has been bumped
<asac> mitchell1: thanks
<asac> fta: good
<asac> fta: have you checked flash and maybe ffox32?
<asac> guess skype is too much to ask for ;)
<asac> fta: but i guess its ok. maybe upload to archvie and your ppa at the same time
<asac> i might have time to double check that tomorrow morning
<mitchell1> asac
<mitchell1> i removed ms corefonts
<mitchell1> and reinstalled liberation and everything is aparently ok
<mitchell1> thanks!
<fta> 565MB upload... twice
<asac> mitchell1: good. consider to remove the mac4lin font package too
<asac> i have added that to my todo list to check whats going on there
<asac> seems like a good effort. just has to be done properly
<mitchell1> ok
<asac> fta: thought you like uploads ;)
<asac> mitchell1: those "not-numbered" font configs come from that mac4lin-fonts package
<fta> yep, my last for a while
<mitchell1> asac: as you suspected! so Im gonna remove it
<asac> mitchell1: hehe. yeah. stick to the defaults is a good rule of thumbs ;)
<mitchell1> haha ill remember
<asac> at least we try our best to make the defaults work for everyone
<asac> well. at least good enough for everyone ;)
<mitchell1> thanks!
<asac> welcome
<mitchell1> asac: offtopic
<mitchell1> i have installed javaplugin from jaunty amd64
<mitchell1> and it works great!
<mitchell1> would it be packaged for intrepid?
<asac> mitchell1: not in the official archive
<asac> mitchell1: we usually focus on driving development of next release
<asac> and maybe supporting LTS
<mitchell1> oh!
<asac> mitchell1: you can file a backport request as a bug
<asac> mitchell1: maybe someone will pick it up
<mitchell1> im stuck in intrepid because of my ati card
<mitchell1> well ill do it
<asac> mitchell1: doesnt work with latest live CD?
<mitchell1> nop
<asac> not at all or just some parts?
<mitchell1> just some parts
<mitchell1> there some glitches
<asac> mitchell1: are you using fglrx or ati driver?
<mitchell1> im using fglrx in intrepid
<mitchell1> in jaunty fglrx does not support my card
<asac> what doesnt work in jaunty?
<asac> why do you need fglrx?
<asac> ati is really improving quite a lot recently
<mitchell1> there are glitches with radeon
<mitchell1> and radeonhd is too slow
<mitchell1> and both are too slow with xvideo
<asac> is radeon == ati`
<asac> ?
<mitchell1> yes
<asac> ok
<mitchell1> ati is just a wrapper
<asac> then i dont know
<mitchell1> lol :)
<mitchell1> yes,
<asac> just shows that this proprietary crap isnt long term sustainable
<mitchell1> so im stuck in intrepid
<asac> meaning: fglrx suddenly regresses massively
<mitchell1> but at least by the moment work better than  opensource for me by the moment
<mitchell1> yes
<asac> yeah. but you got stuck ;)
<mitchell1> yes
<mitchell1> its frustrating
<mitchell1> i guess i have to wait until kernel 2.6.30
<asac> mitchell1: we have vanilla kernel packages available here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<asac> e.g. all milestones
<asac> if its a kernel issue you could check .29 final
<asac> or even .30a ;)
<mitchell1> i didn't know it
<asac> yeah. its a new service
<asac> its not officially supported, more to be able to test against vanilla kernel builds
<mitchell1> but then i shoul recompile xserver also
<asac> the kernel team provide shtat
<asac> mitchell1: maybe. though i think we are pretty much up to date X wise
<asac> mitchell1: do xdrivers really need a respin when kernel changes?
<mitchell1> i guess drm and xserver need it
<asac> mitchell1: they definitly run for me ;)
<asac> could be that one misses optimizations. but i doubt it for now.
<mitchell1> i guess im gonna make an instalation for testing in a small partition
<asac> yeah try that
<mitchell1> yeah, thank for the kernels
<asac> no problem
<mitchell1> asac: bye, i have to study portugues now
<asac> enjoy :-P
<fta> asac, the progress counter of dput is generating 2.2Mbit/s of output
<asac> ouch
<fta> slowing down my upload ;)
<[reed]> asac: so, in places where you have ubuntu localizers localize locales that aren't supported upstream yet, what happens when upstream starts supporting those locales?
<asac> [reed]: we use upstream .xpi
<[reed]> that's automagic?
<asac> yes
<[reed]> oke
<asac> as long as i dont forget to upload the xpi's to the lang-pack-generator
<asac> xpis in the DB are strictly preferred to exports. and for exports we have an explicit whitelist.
<[reed]> we have a new locale coming in, and it was already supported on ubuntu, so the question was made as to if ubuntu would swap to using it or continue using the custom one
<asac> [reed]: which locale was that?
<[reed]> um, let me look
<asac> i think i have only enabled one or two locales from export. to get experience and so on
<asac> we are basically blocked by not having a way to contribute them upstream
<[reed]> 'vn'
<[reed]> whatever locale that is
<[reed]> Vietnamese
<[reed]> apparently
<asac> i want to provide ubuntu localizers with ways to a) run the upstream group on their own and b) contribute diffs that were developed in development cycle
<asac> [reed]: why do you think its translated in ubuntu? i didnt enable vietnam it in the lang pack generator i am pretty sure
<asac> iirc there were langpacks at some points for ffox 2 maybe?
<[reed]> the localizer mentioned it
<[reed]> let me read this again
<[reed]> "However, on Launchpad, the Ubuntu-VN team are now making their own translations for the "firefox" package."
<[reed]> what does that mean?
<asac> [reed]: yeah. they do that in launchpad. but that doesnt have any effect
<[reed]> they are making them but they aren't being used?
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> ok
<asac> e.g. their work is useless
<[reed]> oke
<asac> which is why the above points are actually high on my agenda
<[reed]> thanks
<asac> because it makes me sad that there are a bunch of tranlsators translating for nothing ;)
<asac> welcome
<asac> [reed]: the only thing we use from launchpad is asturian. which want to become the official upstream group
<[reed]> k
<asac> its really experimental because of quality reasons. i cannot just control all locales ;)
<asac> ast folkd however were really responsive ;) and i know how to bug them to verify
<asac> but we plan to make that offical as soon as possible
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asturian_language
<[reed]> yeah, we apparently had asturian back pre-1.0
<[reed]> but then something happened (probably the team disappeared)
<asac> could be
<asac> seems to be a rather small speaker group ;)
<asac> 150K
<asac> - 400K
<asac> i guess that doesnt mean that thats their primary language ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-18
<BUGabundo>   18.2% ( 99.0)       firefox-3.6 : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<BUGabundo> this is from powertop
<BUGabundo> is this acceptalbe?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-19
<stefanlsd> Does anyone have an example of an extentsion that shows how an extension is installed. I have a rules file that builds the extension, i just need to incorporate the right xpi.mk in now
<stefanlsd> Anyone around to help with some extension packaging questions?
<mitchell1> hello
<mitchell1> how can I change the language of shiretoko to spanish?
<mitchell1> in intrepid
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: Regarding packaging an extension, this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<stefanlsd> Jazzva_: yeah. thanks. i've seen that. still got some questions tho
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: hmm, it should use xpi.mk provided by mozilla-devscripts package.
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: what do you mean when you say "to incorporate the right xpi.mk"?
<stefanlsd> Jazzva_: in this case, i use a debian rules with targets to build the xpi. if i include the xpi.mk it conflicts since xpi.mk has its own rules. ie. conflicts as there are 2 clean rules. i think what i want is an example of something similar. unless i've gone about it the wrong way?
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: I guess you can modify xpi.mk if you really need to. But in most cases, it should be sufficient to edit MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND in debian/rules template provided by XPI.TEMPLATE. If you downloaded the extension as a xpi file, you should use med-xpi-unpack script (provided by mozilla-devscripts) to unpack the xpi file, add debian/ dir, edit template files in it, and xpi.mk will call med-xpi-pack for you when you run
<Jazzva_>  debuild.
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: so, in most cases you don't need to add your own targets to debian/rules (that is, if you use mozilla-devscripts)
<stefanlsd> Jazzva_: this is google gears. so I build it from source and get an .xpi for the correct architecture. im just not sure how i call the rest to take that resulting xpi and install it.   i agree it would be easier if i just used the xpi and the xpi.mk include.  so i think i just need a similar example where the build results in a xpi and the xpi gets installed. (i hope im making sense)
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: then just specify that command, which you use to produce a xpi file, in MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND in debian/rules template.  once you run debuild, it will call that command, produce a xpi file, and then do the rest of installation. At the end, you'll get a deb file.
<stefanlsd> Jazzva_: aah ok. let me try that. i see they often link that to a sh script that does the build
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: yes, just replace it with the command, which you call to produce a xpi file
<stefanlsd> Jazzva_: k. thanks. i had it all building with the debian/rules. need to see if i can change that.  was using quilt for patching
<Jazzva_> stefanlsd: no problem, good luck.
<stefanlsd> What should happen with i create a deb with xpi.mk and install it.  I dont seem to get the extension in firefox. Do i need to do anything else?
<stefanlsd> oh, i got it.  it does work. firefox wasnt closing properly :)
<mitchell> hello all, i would like to know if there is a way to have the firefox 3.5 GUI in spanish
<mitchell> i would like to know if there is a way to have the firefox 3.5 GUI in spanish, can someone please help?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-19
<micahg> nikolam: ping
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rn|ng
<nikolam> seen micahg
 * BUGabundo_remote hands a '!' to nikolam
<nikolam> hi BUGabundo_remote ;)
<AnAnt> Hello, with firefox 3.0, I used to override the default homepage by putting a file in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/ with this setting:
<AnAnt> pref("browser.startup.homepage", <URL>);
<AnAnt> but that does not work anymore
<AnAnt> even if I put this file in /etc/firefox-3.5/pref/
<AnAnt> or /etc/xul-ext/ (like ubufox does)
<asac> AnAnt: browser.startup.homepage is a complex pref so it needs a url to a .properties file that contains the browser.startup.homepage=xxx thing
<asac> more info i can give ... no time
<AnAnt> what changed from firefox 3.0 ?
<asac> that
<asac> you can have lang specific default homepage
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> asac: ok, if there is an example package that you can tell me about, that would be great
<asac> AnAnt: there is an example in ubufox.js afaik
<asac> /etc/xul-ext
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> ok, that's exactly what I've been doing in firefox-3.0
<AnAnt> actually the <URL> was a file:/path/to/file.properties
<AnAnt> ok, I'll try again later
<AnAnt> thanks
<gpathy> hi...in my program i am using gtkmozembed.h. But i am not able to compile the program, i am getting the following error."error: gtkmozembed.h: No such file or directory". how to install gtkmozembed?. And how to compile the program? right now i am compileing my program like," gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` test.c -o test"...Thank you...
<asac> gpathy: libxul-embedding.p
<asac> c
<asac> pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0 libxul-embedding
<asac> that will give you the standalone glue
<asac> for that you need some booting code ... as described here:
<asac> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM_Glue
<gpathy> asac, ok i will go through it..thank you....
<asac> n
<asac> p
<gnomefreak> medibuntu repos are not working :(
<nikolam> gnomefreak, yup, here too hm.
<BUGabundo_remote> non of the mirrors?
<BUGabundo_remote> 'ti
<BUGabundo_remote> s
<BUGabundo_remote> its quite common for one of them to die
<BUGabundo_remote> but all 4??
<gnomefreak> all 8 here are, but im not here yet. 8 includes src repos
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few. i have a couple of things to do before i can relax and do email updates ect...
<BUGabundo_remote> its up for me :\
<gnomefreak> these are the ones im using http://paste.ubuntu.com/418557/
<BUGabundo_remote> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free #Medibuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> but they are round robin
<BUGabundo_remote> let me ping mine
<gnomefreak> still failing here
<BUGabundo_remote> $ ping packages.medibuntu.org
<BUGabundo_remote> PING packages.medibuntu.org (88.191.82.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
<BUGabundo_remote> lol its not pinging :)
 * BUGabundo_remote pulls nmap out
<BUGabundo_remote> -PN aint working either
 * gnomefreak asking in #medibuntu
<gnomefreak> i doubt i will get an answer but it is worth trying
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaha
 * gnomefreak assuming songbird is still failing to build
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: nikolam the repos wont be back up until ~Wed.
<nikolam> ohh is that so.
<nikolam> thanks for info gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :) asking if there are other mirrors atm
<BUGabundo_remote> buu
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
 * gnomefreak test alternate mirrors
<gnomefreak> yep looks like they work
<gnomefreak> is there a way to remove/disable the yellow bar between headers and body of email in TB3?
<gnomefreak> the panel on firefox that you can drag and drop the site to, what is that called?
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<BUGabundo_remote> bookmarklet?
 * gnomefreak not sure but i have heard of that just dont recall where or why
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41443
<BUGabundo_remote> chromium is not getting any better :(
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<chrisccoulson> i've  just spoken to one of the upstream developers of gjs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - he's asked me just to patch out the memory report at the moment, as there aren't any apps using gjs that depend on the ability to destroy a context anyway
<chrisccoulson> so, while there is a bug, it's not actually an issue in the real world atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, great
<chrisccoulson> so, once i've looked at the armel crasher, i will get that uploaded
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I almost got seamonkey done, but couldn't test the final product to due a symlink error which seems weir
<micahg> d
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the symlink works when I do it manually, but in .links doesn't seem to activate
<micahg> this seems to break update-alternatives
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, that's strange. so, the link isn't being created at all?
<chrisccoulson> are you sure dh_link is being called?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's making the link, it's just inactive
<micahg> and the path is such it should work
<chrisccoulson> thats strange. i could maybe have a look at that in a bit
 * micahg is setting up a chroot for further backporting ATM
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, well, i just click the star
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: when it just afects me too, that's what I do
<BUGabundo_remote> when the bug is more then a simple annoyance to me, I byte
<fta> not need to bite when it's not broken
<BUGabundo_remote> if it introduces more work for me then what's needed, when the previous version worked fine, its broken
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<chrisccoulson> asac - are you ok with me disabing OOPP support on ppc, sparc and ia64? they're all failing to build atm
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. but file bugs i guess
<asac> for the archs you disable ... and dont deviate settings for primary archs i386/amd64/armel
<asac> those need to get escalated upstream so they block release
<asac> chrisccoulson: also i think we should think about pushing 3.6.4 to the nss3.12.3 ppa for other releases and call for brave testing
<asac> as we might need to push 3.6.4 to everywhere
<asac> (though i am not sure we want to block the main security ppa in case we need to release something first)
<fta> jdstrand, Apr 19 13:58:24 cube kernel: [281270.479679] type=1503 audit(1271678304.719:24):  operation="open" pid=10125 parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.7a4pre/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/etc/xul-ext/firebug.js"
<micahg> fta: that's an old build
<micahg> fta: ff37 can't build since xul193 is broke
<fta> *sigh*
<micahg> fta: ff36 should be fine though
<fta> too slow
<fta> (for my html5 app)
<micahg> fta: I'll try this week, there's just too much to do
<fta> 3.7~a4~hg20100331r40030 woow
<fta> 1.9.3~a4~hg20100407r40529
<fta> both are old :(
<micahg> fta: a4 was actually tagged and a5 is being worked on
<fta> micahg, anyway, why is it related to my apparmor issue?
<jdstrand> fta: that should be fixed in 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<jdstrand> fta:   [ Jamie Strandboge <jamie@ubuntu.com> ]
<jdstrand>   * AppArmor: add read access to /etc/xul-ext/**, now needed by adblock
<jdstrand> fta: that was also commit to 3.7.head in commit 516
<fta> ok, thanks
<jdstrand> and 3.6.head in 576
<micahg> fta: that's why :)
<fta> Apr 19 21:29:06 cube authdaemond: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_cap.so): /lib/security/pam_cap.so: undefined symbol: pam_get_item
<fta> Apr 19 21:29:06 cube authdaemond: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_cap.so
<fta> jdstrand, ^^ i've been getting that often lately, rings a bell?
<jdstrand> fta: sorry no. pam_cap.so is part of the fscaps work iirc-- maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<fta> it's when i authenticate on my imapd-ssl
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have time to sponsor libjdic-java?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i probably won't get round to it this evening, but i can do it in the morning if it still needs doing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I subscribe u-s, so we'll see
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when shouuld we drop xil191?
<chrisccoulson> i'll review what's left tomorrow and then see about doing the removals before RC. the removal candidates are all in universe, so we should still be ok to do those at the moment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think all that's left are things that FTBFS which we can fix later
<igi> ok, micah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-20
<b3n4dd1> hello, i want to store the mails i send from moziila thunderbird in the sendbox of my mail acount, is it possible?
<asac> b3n4dd1: what does that mean?
<asac> b3n4dd1: you can setup something in prefereces as "sent folder"
<asac> for an account
<b3n4dd1> asac:  for instance, i send a mail from thunderbird, i want to have it not only in sendmail box in thunderbird, but also in sentmail box in my on line mail acount
<micahg> b3n4dd1: that's a setting in account preferences
<b3n4dd1> micahg: are you sure? i wan't find it, which release do you have? i have thunderbird 3.0.4
<micahg> same one'
<micahg> b3n4dd1: Edit -> Account Settings -> Copies and Folders under the account
<b3n4dd1> i ve already checked it, i can't ifnd it there micahg
<micahg> b3n4dd1: it's the first thing that
<micahg> *there
<b3n4dd1> micahg: no it's no the first field, the first fiel is to specify where to save send messages in the computer not in my acouont
<ddecator> looks like you can specify it in "other"
<ddecator> my gmail account shows up in there, and it lets me choose the folders
<micahg> b3n4dd1: are you using IMAP or POP?
<b3n4dd1> POP
<micahg> b3n4dd1: there's your problem
<b3n4dd1> ahh oki :)
<b3n4dd1> thx micahg
<b3n4dd1> i have just to turn it into IMAP ?
<b3n4dd1> what about port number?
<micahg> b3n4dd1: with IMAP you can subscribe to folders in your account and then select that folder to store send messages
<micahg> b3n4dd1: can't convert
<micahg> b3n4dd1: need to create new account in thunderbird
<b3n4dd1> micahg: hmmm ok thx
<micahg> b3n4dd1: there's a bug open upstream
<micahg> b3n4dd1: for converting from POP to IMAP
<BUGabundo_remote> From the Hills, I shout: Guud Morning
<nikolam> !seen micahg
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<gnomefreak> now its timing out :(
<gnomefreak> i guess the daily bot for FF TB ect.. is down?so far i only had java and chromium updated
<gnomefreak> i miss using firefox :( arora is starting t get to me (the way it acts)
<gnomefreak> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http://www.lescretins.com/videos/1-videos/2662-musique-avec-les-sons-derreurs-de-windows.html
<BUGabundo_remote> darn trolls in +1 :(
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, btw, http:// is back in the paste :)
<BUGabundo_remote> checking
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah I know
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm subbed to all 4 extra bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> *most* pastes now work fine
<BUGabundo_remote> not all
<BUGabundo_remote> but almost all
<BUGabundo_remote> now its bugs in apps
<fta> ?
<fta> wfm in xchat & xterm
<fta> and in evolution
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: missing plugin
<BUGabundo_remote> can't watch that, sorry
<fta> that's flash
<BUGabundo_remote> kmail, pidgin, etc still fail a lot
<BUGabundo_remote> don't have flash on that pc :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: im watching over +1 but also doing email. if there is a problem just let me know.
<BUGabundo_remote> ok gnomefreak
<Dimmuxx> will nspluginwrapper still be needed for flash once firefox 3.6.4 is out?
<cwillu_at_work> Dimmuxx, define needed
<Dimmuxx> can I remove it and 32bit flash will still work in firefox 64bit because of OOPP?
<cwillu_at_work> ahh, no idea
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, i'm not sure, but please test the 3.6.4 package in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa :-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm using 64-bit flash here, so no nspluginwrapper
<Dimmuxx> I'm currently on 32bit though but I'm thinking about switching and that's why I asked ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think we should do another thunderbird release for bug 509248?  Seems like an easy fix.  Should I have it bake in PPA for a day or 2?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509248 in thunderbird "[PPA] Thunderbird 3 Shows only English dictionary in Spell menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509248
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes, we should try and get that in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll make the update, I guess we'll branch Lucid to actually release to archive, but should we test in PPA build first?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what do you also think about bug 543060 too? i'm wondering if i should get that in too, as people upgrading don't have -gnome-support
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543060 in thunderbird "thunderbird - gnome integration should work even without -gnome-support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543060
<micahg> k, seems reasonable
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think the importance of bug 543064 and bug 543060 is probably the wrong way round. have you got an opinion on that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543064 in thunderbird "ensure that x-www-browser is used if no http handler is found through gnome integration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543060 in thunderbird "thunderbird - gnome integration should work even without -gnome-support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543060
<chrisccoulson> i think using x-www-browser as a fallback is a "nice to have" at the moment, but i'd rather actually have gnome support working for everybody out of the box
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what you're saying makes sense in terms of urgency, but the priorities are set since the first is a regression and the second one is an enhancement
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure the second one is an enhancement though, as upgraders from karmic don't get gnome-support anymore
<chrisccoulson> (as the package is not installed by default)
<micahg> there was a package for it in karmic
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, now i'm confused
<chrisccoulson> one second
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the thunderbird-gnome-support package in karmic is empty (like firefox-gnome-support)
<chrisccoulson> so gnome support works in karmic without installing thunderbird-gnome-support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmmm...weird, ok, well, I guess that's a regression as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is. ok, so we need to do one more upload before release
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, the test suite for the new IPC stuff fails :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I seem to be having trouble with .links for thunderbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does .links not support * expansion?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, i don't think so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, I'll add to rules
<micahg> gnomefreak: I try to do too much, that's my problem
<eagles05138785> hey asac you around
<eagles05138785> or bdrung
<eagles05138785> found something that im not sure if you guys are aware of and its a rather nasty bug and exploit
<eagles05138785> in java
 * bdrung is here.
<eagles05138785> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=558584 <--- exploit in java deployment kit i think
<eagles05138785> which has been around since april 2008 and still not fixed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 558584 in Blocklisting "Blocklist Java Deployment Toolkit plugin" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<eagles05138785> just thought i would give you mozilla devs a heads up regarding the black list
<eagles05138785> btw bdrung they arent sure if linux is affected by the exploit
<gnomefreak> micahg: your getting good at it ;) im just waiting for 1 bug to get fixed in firefox, arora is too damn slow as well
<bdrung> eagles05138785: you probably want to talk to asac - i am doing mostly extension packaging
<eagles05138785> gotcha
<eagles05138785> gnomefreak: u want a scare bug take a look at the exploit my friend linked to me this morning
 * gnomefreak still has >2000 emails im working on
<eagles05138785> have fun
 * gnomefreak didnt see that
<eagles05138785> gnomefreak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUUGNkG0o5g
<eagles05138785> whoops not that lol
<eagles05138785> unless u like electronica kinda music lol
<eagles05138785> gnomefreak: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=558584
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 558584 in Blocklisting "Blocklist Java Deployment Toolkit plugin" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<gnomefreak> metal when working
<eagles05138785> im gearing up for a party
<eagles05138785> and maybe a ministry of sound event here in malta i might have a dj slot in
<gnomefreak> java has sucked since day one so im not suprised at the bug
<eagles05138785> thing is they arent gonna fix it until their next big release in july
<micahg> eagles05138785: we already have the latest version in lucid
<eagles05138785> micahg: im not sure if its affecting the latest version as well or if the exploit affects linux like it says in the bug
<gnomefreak> eagles05138785: it is java bug and the latest version fixed it
 * gnomefreak read the bug :)
<eagles05138785> really then how come they are black listing it in windows
<gnomefreak> windows sucks almost as bad as java with exploits
<eagles05138785> lol true
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: paste even fails to gmail using chromium :(
<micahg> is it safe to mount /var/run in a chroot?
<asac> if you unmonut before removing the chroot its probably ok
<micahg> I seem to have a problem configuring dbus in my hardy chroot
<asac> micahg: just bindmount that file it asks for
<asac> not the whole dir
<asac> that worked for me
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: I was missing /proc
<chrisccoulson> bah, it's so noisy here today
<chrisccoulson> one of my neighbours is having a new driveway at the moment
<micahg> asac: seamonkey is almost done, I have a problem with update-alternatives which I'll have to get some help with later
<chrisccoulson> i can probably help with that when you need it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, a little later maybe, I'm going to push up the thunderbird dictionary fix then head to $WORK
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no problem
<eagles05138785> asac: not sure if you have seen https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=558584
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 558584 in Blocklisting "Blocklist Java Deployment Toolkit plugin" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: my links issue is probably the same w/Seamonkey i.e. trying to do * expansion in a .links file
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, most probably
<gnomefreak> ok damnit im running out of browsers to use someone fix one of them please. ff,aroa,chromium == way too slow epiphany is jumbled buttons on text
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - maybe you need a faster computer? ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: no epiphany is fast the ff ff-3.7 chrom and aroa all freeze up
<gnomefreak> fast == jumbled
<gnomefreak> !info lightning-extension hardy
<ubottu> lightning-extension (source: lightning-sunbird): Calendar Extension for Thunderbird/Icedove. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1133 kB, installed size 4228 kB
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: will be back in here right after lunch, (desktop meeting happens over my normal lunch time)
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, ok, no worries. i will be away for dinner shortly, but i'll be around for most of the evening
<ccheney> ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - will you be around for a while?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, next 7 hours or so
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, cool. we need to get together with ccheney and plan out what needs to happen to update firefox in hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: so the issue the last i worked on epiphany was i had backported gtkentry c file in its entirety but that caused issues with the callbacks not being properly registered and then calling back into the original hardy gtkentry and BOOM crash :)
<micahg> ccheney: firefox should work, but something in the last build broke
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: so asac had told me that i needed to hook up the new functions (iirc) using the init function so it would callback correctly
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: and i was starting to look into that when i had to get back to fixing OOo rc bugs before lucid release...
<micahg> ccheney: when you get back from lunch, I want to talk to you about dictionaries common
<ccheney> micahg: ok
 * ccheney -> lunch
<asac> i think getting epiphany-browser finally done would be the highest priority for ccheney for this
<ccheney> asac: yea
<micahg> asac: shouldn't be much work for ccheney if any for firefox backport
<asac> would be a huge accomplishment
<chrisccoulson> ok, i need to get myself up to speed with the hardy stuff, and then i can help out too
<ccheney> my most recent compilable work for epiphany is in my personal ppa
<ccheney> will take a look at my current diff from that after i get back from lunch and see what i still need to do and/or ask questions about
<ccheney> iirc my last upload was from before trying to fix the callback mess
 * ccheney really off to lunch now, messages logged
<micahg> asac: how much do we care about lintian warnings for Seamonkey 2
<asac> micahg: warnings? usually not so much
<asac> at lesat if they are not new
<asac> like image data in /usr/lib is fine
<micahg> asac: non-existent license is one of the
<micahg> *them
<asac> micahg: why is there no license?
<micahg> I think it's out of date
<micahg> it seems to point to an old GPL license
 * ccheney back
 * micahg will be back in a few minutes
 * BUGabundo waves o/
<BUGabundo> fta: one more ludcris change: lost right click on tabs to duplicate to private browsing and pinning :(
 * micahg is available
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i branched thunderbird for lucid now
<chrisccoulson> (i've got your symlink fix in the local branch here, will push the updates once i've tested them)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you do me a favor, if you create new team branches, can you subscribe me?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<fta> BUGabundo, weird, i still have those
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<BUGabundo> not on mine
<BUGabundo> and im not the 1st to notice either
<BUGabundo> restarted it yet?
<BUGabundo> 5.0.382.0 (44999) Ubuntu
<fta> yep
<fermulator> hey
<fermulator> Micah told me to come on here and chat about the problem I was having
<BUGabundo> so tell us about it fermulator
<fermulator> Premise:
<fermulator> What's the deal with the Firefox "Mozilla Team" PPA?  I thought this PPA
<fermulator> >> was supposed to provide a stable branch of Firefox?
<fermulator> >>
<fermulator> >> A few days ago, it suggested upgrading to the latest 3.6.4pre ... which,
<fermulator> >> as it turns out, is NOT stable.  :-(
<fermulator> >> (More details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457241)
<fermulator> >>
<fermulator> >> Would be interested to know why a "pre" release was let into the wild on
<fermulator> >> a stable PPA.
<fermulator> >>
<fermulator> it was suggested that i had the wrong PPA (by accident installed a daily or something instead of stable) --- but this was my APT sources file
<fermulator> fermulator@fermmy:/etc/apt$ sudo grep -rin firefox *
<fermulator> sources.list.d/mozilla-firefox.list:1:#deb http://1.0.0.2:3142/ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu jaunty main
<fermulator> sources.list.d/mozilla-firefox.list:2:#deb-src http://1.0.0.2:3142/ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu jaunty main
<fermulator> (they're commented out now, but weren't before of course)
<chrisccoulson> fermulator, perhaps you could put your source.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> you didn't get 3.6.4pre from the firefox-stable PPA
<fta> apt-cache madison firefox
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks, i was just trying to figure out how to do that ;)
<fermulator> ah ha
<fermulator> i see now
<fermulator> I was testing out the latest thunderbird version, so I added the daily for that, not realizing it would impact my firefox.
<fermulator> sources.list.d/thunderbird.list:1:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<fermulator> sources.list.d/thunderbird.list:2:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<fermulator> .
<micahg> fermulator: apt-pinning
<micahg> !pastebin > fermulator
<ubottu> fermulator, please see my private message
<fermulator> sorry, will do so next time
<BUGabundo> fermulator: didn't I already explain that to you
<fermulator> as it turns out though, it was my mistake, like you thought Micah, I did indeed have a daily, but just didn't know it.
<BUGabundo> in #ubuntu+1 two days ago ?
<chrisccoulson> fermulator, perhaps you should update your forum post ;)
<fermulator> (no, this is my first time asking about this)
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: micahg: chrisccoulson: maybe we should split TB and FF PPAs?
<fermulator> i'll definitely update it now
<micahg> BUGabundo: there are plans for a TB stable PPA
<BUGabundo> lots of ppl want TB ppa and not FF daily
<fermulator> splitting the PPAs would be useful, yes.  also a TB stable would be even more useful.
<micahg> BUGabundo: also possible plans for an apt-pinning/sources tool for firefox/tb
<BUGabundo> what I would love to see
<fta> BUGabundo: used to be the opposite (people wanting daily ff but stable tb)
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> that's what I said
<BUGabundo> well no
<BUGabundo> but you get what I mean
<BUGabundo> ppl always want what they can have
<fermulator> yes, stable TB is more important because all the plugins/addons take a long time to catch up.
<fermulator> PS: Updated my thread;
<fermulator> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9150188#post9150188
<fermulator> thanks all for the assistance -- sorry for wasting your time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when did you want to have the meeting
<fta> why bug 565309 doesn't get its retrace after 3d+??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565309 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc(), when downloading files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565309
<micahg> fta: not flagged for retrace
<micahg> fta: no core dump
<fta> oh
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i probably won't get a chance to have a meeting tonight, i'm going to get an early night tonight
 * ccheney hopes he isn't getting sick, my son is and i'm feeling a bit off this afternoon :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't feel too great atm, hence the need for an early night ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've got quite a headache atm
<BUGabundo> can someone confirm FF 3.6 daily ppa lost the ability to change tabs with ALT+NUM ?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the symlink fix doesn't work on upgrade btw :(
<chrisccoulson> i forgot, there is an issue with dpkg
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't replace folders with symlinks on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> i think the only way to do it is to remove the folder from a maintainer script before unpacking
 * micahg was feeling out of it yesterday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that in prerm?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it would have to be in the preinst script, as that will run from the new version
<chrisccoulson> the prerm script that runs on upgrade will be the old one
<chrisccoulson> that sucks, but i've seen this issue before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm glad you caught it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't like breaking stuff :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll work on a fix tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I use * expansion in the preinst script?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
 * micahg is almost getting the hang of symlinks
 * micahg should write a wiki entry for dealing w/symlinks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - see bug 303578 for a similar issue (the bug only affects upgraders rather than new installs, which would be the same for thunderbird too)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303578 in ubuntu-docs "System->About Ubuntu homepage has glitchy "Thank you" line" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303578
<chrisccoulson> that was fixed differently though, by checking the folder in the postinst
<chrisccoulson> and then removing it if it wasn't a symlink and creating the link from the script
<chrisccoulson> but i probably would have just removed the folder in the preinst on upgrade and have dpkg create the link
<chrisccoulson> either way is probably fine though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I like your solution better
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the only issue with my indea though is that it would also delete any files not owned by thunderbird (if there were any)
<chrisccoulson> eg, if another package put them there or the user did
<chrisccoulson> whereas doing it with rmdir from the postinst is safe, as it will only replace the dir with a symlink if the folder is empty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so, should we go with the safer choice since we're close to release?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'd go with the rmdir then ln from the postinst
<chrisccoulson> basically, something like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37985347/ubuntu-docs_8.10.3.debdiff
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/19/the-only-four-chords-need_n_543025.html AWESOME
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-21
<emmanuel_> hello!!
<emmanuel_> I'm using ubuntu and firefox and java plugin, but when I launch java applet window from firefox
<emmanuel_> I cannot close the window!!
<emmanuel_> somebody helps me?
<micahg> emmanuel_: which version of Ubuntu
<emmanuel_> 9.10
<emmanuel_> firefox 3.6
<micahg> which version of firefox?
<emmanuel_> and sun-java6-plugin
<micahg> emmanuel_: which version of firefox 3.6?
<micahg> emmanuel_: are you running firefox-stable?
<emmanuel_> yeah
 * micahg is looking
<emmanuel_> firefox 3.6.3
<micahg> oh, yeah, we should probably look into that
<micahg> emmanuel_: we have a few bugs on it, and I think it's fixed in Lucid
<emmanuel_> lucid is the next version of ubuntu?
<micahg> emmanuel_: yes
<micahg> emmanuel_: can you check /var/log/kern.log to see if there were any apparmor entries for firefox?
 * micahg will be back in a few minutes
<emmanuel_> ok, wait!!
<emmanuel_> no, there's no entry for firefox in log file
<micahg> emmanuel_: ok
<micahg> emmanuel_: that's good, at least it's not apparmor
<emmanuel_> and then what is causing the problem?
<ccheney> anyone know where to get irc logs of this channel?
<ccheney> ah i found it irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> hello
<BUGabundo_remote> rufus fetch the paper :D
<chrisccoulson> asac - OOPP is enabled by default for the flash plugin only atm, but it only works for the official 32-bit plugin (it just matches the SO name). do you think we should enable it for users using the 64-bit plugin too (which has a different SO name)? it seems to work quite well
<asac> chrisccoulson: we shouldnt change that imo
<asac> also the 64bit one isnt even something official
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no worries
<asac> let mozilla do those decisions ;) ... less pain for us and we can always defer upstream if someone complains
<cwillu_at_work> what are the odds that I would be able to build via "debian/rules binary" from an arbitrary "apt-get source" from the daily ppa?
<cwillu_at_work> specifically, patches fail to apply
<BUGabundo_remote> chrisccoulson: asac: but can an user like me, enable it for any plugin , manually ?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote, yes
<BUGabundo_remote> how?
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote, in about:config, you can adjust the dom.ipc.plugins.enabled preferences
<chrisccoulson> so, dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer enables it for the the flash plugin (the last part has to match the SO name of the plugin)
<chrisccoulson> you can create preferences for any other plugin
<chrisccoulson> or you can just use dom.ipc.plugins.enabled to enable it for all plugins
<BUGabundo_remote> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - xulrunner-1.9.1 is gone \o/
<asac> chrisccoulson: congrats ;)
<cwillu_at_work> fta, got a second?
<gnomefreak> if i preint a spreadsheet will it print the lines automaticly or do i need to choose an option?
<gnomefreak> s/preint/print
<micahg> gnomefreak: probably depends on the programs
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: for OOo you need to _draw_ them
<gnomefreak> micahg: its just tax information i need to print and i would like to save it in a spreadsheet so i have the table printed
<gnomefreak> tell mew ther eis an option :( im opening it now to see
<micahg> gnomefreak: try print preview before printing to see if it's enabled
<gnomefreak> micahg: BUGabundo_remote thanks
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> well that didnt work like i had hoped
<gnomefreak> ok not seeing anything that would help printing tables
<gnomefreak> i had a different options window when hit print maybe in there?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't have time to look now, maybe in a couple hours
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks, ill let you know if i find it
<asac> chrisccoulson: i will commit somthing to the ubuntu1 UNRELEASED ffox for armel
<asac> we need to get that in as a cherry pick for lucid still
<asac> chrisccoulson: maybe check if you have anything that still needs to get in lucid upload
<asac> then we can cherry pick on top of the last 3.6.3 and upload tomorrow
<asac> (and hope it still gets in)
<gnomefreak> am i still here?
<gnomefreak> not sure how to word this
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, select a range of cells and format them with a border?
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: ? i didnt see any of that. looks again
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, this is in ooo?
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: yep
<cwillu_at_work> yep, it's actually available directly from the toolbar :)
<cwillu_at_work> in the tool bar with the font, near the right, maybe 4th icon back, there's a dropdown of a square
<gnomefreak> hm
<cwillu_at_work> want a screenshot?
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: i found the border selection there are ~8 choices but looking for range
<cwillu_at_work> select the range, and then hit the one with each line solid
<gnomefreak> merge and center cells is there but greyed out
<cwillu_at_work> it's the weird thing on the left
<gnomefreak> the flame looking icon on the far left lower bar?
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: screenshot would be great
<cwillu_at_work> http://cwillu.com/files/Screenshot-Format-Cells.png and http://cwillu.com/files/borders.png
<cwillu_at_work> I'm hoping that we're talking about the same thing :)
<cwillu_at_work> asac, is there some trick to building firefox from our deb source that I'm unaware of?
<gnomefreak> i found a way to remove the grid and add it i think i found something very very bad with browser :(
<cwillu_at_work> I would have expected that the packages on a ppa were built from the same source as you get when you apt-get source it from the same ppa?
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, ?
<asac> cwillu_at_work: no ... apt-get source firefox; cd firefox-*/; sudo apt-get build-dep firefox; debuild -b
<cwillu_at_work> asac, are the nightlies broken for 3.7 right now?
<asac> cwillu_at_work: if they build in ppa then no ... otherwise yes ;)
<asac> they were broken a few days ago
<asac> chrisccoulson has that on his list (working up from fixing first 3.6 on hardy etc.)
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: galoen opened >20 pages with it crashed start or dont start browser. and i dont see where you found that option :(
<asac> cwillu_at_work: most likely xulrunner 1.9.3 would need fix first
<asac> cwillu_at_work: feel free to help out ... submit patches etc.
<asac> its usually rebasing patches we carry because upstream either landed them, part of them or something unrelated that interferes with our code touched
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, select a range of cells, right click -> format, then the borders tab
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: i cant find select range anywhere
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, no, select a range by clicking and dragging
<cwillu_at_work> like you'd select a block of text
<gnomefreak> by dragging it highlites the blocks
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> and then right click and hit format
<gnomefreak> i think i found that at least :)
<cwillu_at_work> you never print all grid lines, you just select which grid lines you want (and how you want them to look if you care)
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: will my setting stay or do i have to change it everytime (same doc or different doc)
<cwillu_at_work> :)
<cwillu_at_work> silly gnomefreak
<cwillu_at_work> it's not a document setting, it's a setting on the cell (with a convenient way to do a bunch of cells at the same time)
 * gnomefreak not good at fun docs ;) i stick with word processor or editer more than anything
<cwillu_at_work> you could change the default template, but you don't want to do that
<gnomefreak> shit that means i have to change it everytime
<cwillu_at_work> you saw the toolbar shortcut right?
<cwillu_at_work> the grid lines are just for display, and you can even turn them off there :p
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: yeah i saw it if you mean the one that says boarders when hovering
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> what are you trying to do?
<cwillu_at_work> at all browser related? :p
<gnomefreak> yeah i didnt think of it at the time
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: no its tax info (at least the next one is this one is testing
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke before thye next bunch of crap
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<cwillu_at_work> the office world desperately needs a firefox
<gnomefreak> firefox needs to get fixed first ;)
 * gnomefreak guessing i need to use line 1 to name each column?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> spreadsheets aren't tables, you only get structure if you make it yourself :)
<cwillu_at_work> they're the dynamic programming languages of the data world
<cwillu_at_work> in other news, can somebody tell me why pbuilder recommends a mail daemon?
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: it doesnt its one of the depends that does
 * gnomefreak looking to find out what one it is
<gnomefreak> if you mean qmail its fakeroot
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: IIRC there is way to only grab deps using apt/aptitude
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: --no-install-recommends should work
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, I know, I just think it's a braindead recommends
<gnomefreak> agreed
<cwillu_at_work> at most it should be a suggests
<gnomefreak> as i have learned that is a change on debian side (also sucks) since we dont have packages that they use as suggest
<gnomefreak> he loeft?
<gnomefreak> asac: did the latest FF daily fix the slow/hanging/pretty much not usable
<gnomefreak> still no tb daily but that is least of my concerns
<gnomefreak> nope not fixed
 * gnomefreak takes a break finally 
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg - did you manage to fix the symlink issue?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the fix, I didn't get a chance to test yet
<chrisccoulson> ok, no worries. we're pretty frozen now anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I figured you'd probably upload tomorrow or Friday anyways
<gnomefreak> micahg: seems latest daily of 3.6 still very slow/hanging or whatever its called. not important just thought i would let you know
<micahg> gnomefreak: why is it not important?
<gnomefreak> micahg: its been like that for ~1week. would be nice to have it fixed before release but im not sure if stable is having same issues
<gnomefreak> and i know you have a shit load of work on your to do list
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, we aren't releasing OOPP until after final Lucid release
<gnomefreak> OOPP?
<micahg> gnomefreak: out of process plugins
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's in the security PPA ATM
<gnomefreak> oh never heard of that
<micahg> gnomefreak: they backported the functionality from 3.7
<Dimmuxx> I've been using that one for a day now and it seems to work great
<micahg> and will release with 3.6.4
<Dimmuxx> much better flash performance
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I'm glad, please let us know if there are any isssues
<Dimmuxx> micahg: will do
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah ok. well FF isnt the only one that is doing it. epiphany seems to be the only one that works fine. not sure why either even galoen and arora and both FF
 * gnomefreak hasnt played with SM2 or 1 but i have to assume pretty much same
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i did hear about OOPP just didnt relizer what it was called
 * gnomefreak saw it in mailing list a while ago 1 month or so
<micahg> gnomefreak: galeon is gone from lucid, epiphany is webkit based now, I think Arora is also webkit
<gnomefreak> i have galeon installed
<gnomefreak> oopps
<gnomefreak> micahg: its still in Lucid from what search gives me
<micahg> gnomefreak: take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have the transition PPA enabled?
<micahg> !info galeon lucid
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont think i do
<gnomefreak> micahg: it was removed it seems
<micahg> gnomefreak: :)
<ubottu> galeon (source: galeon): GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 530 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<gnomefreak> i guess search saw it since i have it installed
<gnomefreak> policy shows dpkg line no archive lines
 * micahg kicks ubottu for giving outdated info
<gnomefreak> galeon:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 2.0.7-1ubuntu4
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 2.0.7-1ubuntu4
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>  *** 2.0.7-1ubuntu4 0
<gnomefreak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, we updated it for xul192 then dropped since upstream is dead and don't want to keep updating
<gnomefreak> micahg: makes sense
 * gnomefreak needs to find a web browser that i can depend on until FF is fixed
<micahg> gnomefreak: FF stable in Lucid works fine for me
<micahg> FF from security PPA works too
<gnomefreak> so its only daily?
<micahg> gnomefreak: so it seems, if you have specific issues, see if someone can reproduce
<gnomefreak> micahg: it was reproduce by a few people (they have been coming in here the past week or so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have one more conkeror upload before release with xul192 fixes, should I wait till last minute or have it ready in the next day or 2?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can upload conkeror as soon as it is ready, it'snot constrained in the same way as thunderbird
<gnomefreak> GEM issue does not affect non-free drivers i am assuming nvidia-common is the non free driver
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, the thing is, I don't know if the devs will find more critical xul192 fixes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so is it worth waiting to see if they find more stuff, or just upload and upload again if they find mroe?>
<chrisccoulson> i think i'd rather just upload it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll have it ready tomorrow and ping you with the bug #
<chrisccoulson> thanks#
<gnomefreak> IIRC ther eis also a bug on it that i saw a few days ago or yesterday sorry been reallly busy so days are merging into one
<gnomefreak> i guess i try using stable and see if i cant pin it
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you find the bug # let me know, if it's not an issue in 3.6.4 though, but only 3.6.5pre, I'd prefer to wait on it till after lucid release
<gnomefreak> ok ill do email in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> are we waiting for a fix for tb3 t6o land  in daily?
<gnomefreak> damn typing is getting bad
<gnomefreak> tb3 to
<micahg> gnomefreak: fix for what?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont know i just havent gotten an update for it yesterday or today
<micahg> the only thing that would be missing ATM is the foreign language dictionaries
<micahg> gnomefreak: no updates upstream
<gnomefreak> oh
 * gnomefreak doesnt see that very often
<micahg> gnomefreak: if we had 3.1 and 3.2 working, you'd see updates I'm sure :)
<gnomefreak> good point i didnt know we srtarted 3
<micahg> gnomefreak: after Lucid release, I'll get the 3.1 and 3.2 dailies going
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok cool
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: comm-central is branching soon :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> didnt they just do that not to long ago
<gnomefreak> at least for SM
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, they bumped main version to 3.2 a while ago, but didn't branch
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> gnomefreak: so, now there will be a comm-192 for TB31 only
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM is jumping straight to xul193
<gnomefreak> for 2.1?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> seeing as its been on 1.9.1
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure 2.0 is as well
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM20 and TB30 are xul191
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> what PPA other than daily has 3.6.4?
<gnomefreak> ffox35 PPA?
<micahg> gnomefreak: daily has 3.6.5, security has 3.6.4, stable/Lucid has 3.6.3
<micahg> gnomefreak: ffox35 PPA is the transitional PPA for xul conversions
<gnomefreak> ok thanks maybe i can fix this than
<gnomefreak> so i dont need it anymore :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, I don't suggest having that in sources unless you're testing migration stuff
<gnomefreak> micahg: i had it #ed out once i found it
<gnomefreak> i keep incase someone askes
<micahg> nikolam: I have a couple more issues before I push Seamonkey to a PPA for testing
<nikolam> micahg, if anyhow I can help, just tell me what.
<micahg> nikolam: testing once I finish would be great :)
<nikolam> micahg, will there be hardy, karmic and interpid?
<micahg> nikolam: TBD
<micahg> nikolam: intrepid not
<micahg> jaunty Maybe
<nikolam> well interpid , lts is most important. to have it as backport at least later.
<nikolam> interpid is 10.04?
<micahg> nikolam: intrepid is 8.10
<micahg> nikolam: almost EOL
<nikolam> oh , sorry :) I am better with numbers
<nikolam> then 8.04 , 9.10 and 10.04 for now ;)
<micahg> nikolam: well, 10.04 if I make it, then probably 8.04, 9.04, and 9.10
<nikolam> ok, I will quit chatting, just would like so much to duplicate steps in .deb making whan you finish
<nikolam> (i dont care much about 9.04, those guys are mostly on 9.10 anyway, till 10.04)
<nikolam> ok :P
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you want me to merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/586 in to the lucid branch? (or do you want to do that?)
<gnomefreak> micahg: when you are done let me know ill test as well
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: ubottu will be updated soon  it runs on a cron
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> soon == sometime in the next day or so
<ccheney> asac: iirc the last thing we discussed fixing for gtkentry for epiphany was to use all the functions from the new version for it but override in the init class for them?
<ccheney> asac: so that means i need copies of eg GtkEntryBuffer too, i think?
<ccheney> i seemed to have removed that but i guess that was a mistake, i still have a copy of the old code so can add it back
<ccheney> yea i don't see any mention of removing it before, so i'll add it back
 * micahg hugs BUGa_depressed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, there will be at least a build2 for Firefox 3.6.4
 * BUGa_depressed hugs micahg back
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_depressed, why are you depressed?
<BUGa_depressed> mew
<BUGa_depressed> not on public #
 * cwillu_at_work hands BUGa_depressed a bug that's soon to be fixed, and offers him the opportunity to mark it as "Fix Committed", hoping that that will lift his spirits
 * BUGa_depressed reminds cwillu he has been to lazy to apply to bugcontrol
<cwillu_at_work> :p
<cwillu_at_work> I've already been neglectful of my xorg triage volunteering
 * BUGa_depressed his cwillu with a stick http://acidcow.com/pics/20100420/acid_picdump_10.jpg
 * cwillu_at_work is poked :(
<BUGa_depressed> s/his/hits/
 * cwillu_at_work wasn't poked
<asac> ccheney: the idea is to derive the class from the GtkEntry class shipped by gtk
<ccheney> yea
<asac> and overload all functions with the new implementation
<asac> chrisccoulson can probably help with that too as he knows how the gobject class system works
<asac> its not only functions, but also you need to override signals and properties
<asac> those are syntax wise a bit trickier to do, but start with the funcs and once you get to the properties ask
<ccheney> yea i think i need copy of gtkentrybuffer for that to work and had previously deleted the code for it from my newest attempt, but copied it back in
<ccheney> from what i could tell reading where we were discussing it last time i had tried something that wasn't good in redoing the whole gtkentry file and so copied the old version from before that back in and working on getting the overrides done correctly now
<ccheney> argh i broke my patch somehow, dealing with this annoying giant patch without breaking builds is hard
<ccheney> apparently it was a quilt pedantic issue of some sort, popping worked fine
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can probably help out with any gobject stuff, but not tonight (not feeling too well still). feel free to drop me a mail with anything you need any help with though, and i can pick it up in the morning
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ok will do once i get it to the point where its just failing on the object related parts again
<ccheney> wow it looks like it actually built :)
<ccheney> now have to do the overrides if it did actually build 'properly'
<ccheney> a few more fixes left from warning messages then on the overrides
<ccheney> hmm should probably test in hardy again before doing any more changes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-22
<cwillu_at_work> ... because I _like_ it when reloading a page with only javascript crashes the browser...
<asac> heh. thats an extension ;)
<asac> ccheney: so seems you make progress?
<asac> nice
<cwillu_at_work> that's not an extension, that's a fun little issue with webworkers while using XMLHttpRequest with multipart
<ccheney> asac: well yea i got the code back unbroken from what i had last time i worked on it, now i just have the new override stuff to do (i think)
<ccheney> i'll pastebin the current error list
<ccheney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420139/
<ccheney> i should debdiff vs the ppa to see exactly how much is different
<ccheney> i might have done something else different as well that shouldn't still be in there
<ccheney> ok got it cleaned up and got the patch updated except for the gtkentry class, reduced the number of errors that are showing up when running but it crashes the same way, so now on to doing the override
<micahg> ccheney: still around?
<ccheney> micahg: yea
<ccheney> whats up?
<ccheney> sorry i didn't look in here earlier
<micahg> ccheney: does OO.o still need the symlinks from dictionaries-common?
<ccheney> micahg: i don't think so
<ccheney> micahg: at least not on lucid afaik
<ccheney> oh hold on let me see
<micahg> ccheney: ok, because Firefox and Thunderbird were patched not to need them and now everything's doubled
<micahg> so if OO.o doesn't need them, we can drop them either now or with an SRU later
<ccheney> micahg: do you mean the symlinks in eg /usr/share/myspell/dicts/ ?
<micahg> ccheney: yep
<ccheney> i'm not sure slangasek will want us changing that in either lucid or an SRU, but if you want to go right ahead :)
<ccheney> unless it actually helps us in some way
<micahg> ccheney: well, if it's not needed, it'll be nice not to show double dictionaries
<ccheney> oh it shows up double in some app?
<micahg> ccheney: Firefox and Thunderbird
<ccheney> micahg: so they now look in both places instead of just the new location, or what?
<micahg> ccheney: right, both are now valid in those apps
<ccheney> or are you talking about the symlinks for eg
<ccheney> en_AU.dic vs en-AU.dic
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> afaik OOo only looks in the new location and not in the old at all anymore
<micahg> which is new and which is old?
<ccheney> old /usr/share/myspell/dicts and new /usr/share/hunspell
<micahg> ccheney: ah, ok
<ccheney> at least for OOo, i think that is documented in the dictionary policy
<ccheney> hyphen and mythes moved into their own dirs and used to be in myspell
<micahg> k
<micahg> I think an SRU is better at this point
<micahg> then we can write a test case an have it veririfed
<ccheney> i'm not sure if the old dir is completely obsolete, i would have to look it up, but if so you could just have the other apps not look in the old dir anymore if so
 * micahg didn't think of that...is everything using hunspell now, I thought some packages were myspell only
<ccheney> updating all the dictionaries to remove the old symlinks would take some effort i think, but not undoable, maybe annoying for SRU though
<micahg> ccheney: no, it's a flag in dictionaries-common
<micahg> oh, would a new package not remove the symlinks
<ccheney> er the symlinks are in the dictionary packages themselves at least in many cases
<ccheney> maybe all (not sure)
<micahg> ccheney: I thought that dictionaries-common created them
 * micahg checks
<ccheney> some of them are using the proper dictionaries-common method which might get fixed like you mention, but at least some are really old manual symlinks in the packages
<ccheney> at least from what i recall when updating them a while back
<ccheney> the ones not using the new method probably should be updated
 * micahg sees what you mean
<micahg> dictionaries-common isn't involved at all :(
<ccheney> i didn't fully read the policy before updating the packages so didn't realize they were out of date until i had already fixed them up for the new symlinks
<micahg> I guess this is another cleanup project for Maverick
<ccheney> i would recommend whoever does the cleanup fully read dictionary policy first, like i should have, heh :-\
 * micahg should propose a blueprint?
<ccheney> micahg: maybe so
<ccheney> would probably be good to see if any myspell apps are still around to see if we need to leave the symlinks there, as i think removing them would make those stop working, right?
<ccheney> in any case we should at least get the dictionary packages working with the new policy properly instead of the mess they are in now
<micahg> ccheney: probably, that would be part of the blueprint I guess
<ccheney> yea
 * micahg has a browser triage blueprint in mind as well
<ccheney> micahg: add me to the dictionary one once you create it
<micahg> ccheney: k, let me make a note for myself
 * micahg guesses he'll make these after Lucid is released
<ccheney> ok
<ddecator> is there no PPA for getting the latest stable release of thunderbird?
<micahg> ddecator: not yeah, been busy :P
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i'm just helping someone on the forums who wants the latest stable and i wanted to try to use a PPA hosted by you guys
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> it will be soon
<micahg> ddecator: once we work out the final things with the packages I should be able to backport them quickly
<ddecator> micahg: alright, sounds good. thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> Get up on your Horse, and Ride till the Sunset 0/
<micahg> fta: fixing xul193?
<micahg> fta: it's probably going to FTBFS again, just 25 minutes into the build like before
<micahg> fta: but thanks for trying
<fta2> asac, any hint for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/45009120/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a5~hg20100422r41148%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ???
<fta2> it's been broken for too long
<fta2> mozilla 547964
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #547964: NotPermitted
<fta2> grrr
<fta2> asac, ^^ help
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<[reed]> fta2: what about that bug?
<fta2> mozilla 560582
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 560582 in XPCOM "gcc 4.5.0 build error svg related" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=560582
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> fta2: so, you need to do a new nspr, I guess?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> indeed
<fta2> 4.8.5 is not even released, shame on you
<fta2> mozilla 558967
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 558967 in SVG "add to include prlog.h into nsSVGElement.cpp" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=558967
<fta2> pff
<fta2> no time to loose with this
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> what happened with libjdic-java? i saw it got rejected by an archive admin, but i don't know who did and there was no comment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, ScottK noticed that it was xul version dependent and suggested the build-dep be the same way and I agreed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no problem
 * micahg should have put that in the comment
 * micahg is about to test the thunderbird upgrade
<micahg> k, looks like it worked, so I'll push it up
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could you please look at bug 568275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568275 in mediatomb "No JS in 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568275
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I asked wgrant to give us a xulrunner category for the multidistrotools on ubuntuwire
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that was deliberate. it was still depending on libmozjs, and i had a look at getting it to work with the latest xulrunner and the build system is looking in all the wrong places for spidermonkey
<chrisccoulson> so i just disabled it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, I saw, so what do you want to do, we can fix it for maverick and backport maybe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. it's not using pkg-config for finding headers, but hardcoding all the paths instead, and i just don't have the time to fix that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, it doesn't seem that popular anyways
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to write a response?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know dictionary policy
<ccheney> micahg: its here if you didn't happen to find it: http://dict-common.alioth.debian.org/dsdt-policy.html
<micahg> ccheney: thanks
 * micahg gets ready for the flurry of bugs in the rdepends from the RC upgrades :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what are we doing about lightning?
 * BUGabundo_remote gets ready to mute all #s 
<ccheney> when is the freeze lifted?
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: did you see my email from last night?
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, i did, but i've not had a chance to have a proper look at it yet. i'll do that today though
<chrisccoulson> the freeze isn't lifted now btw ;)
<chrisccoulson> we're frozen all the way to release
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ah ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thunderbird fix is pushed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hopefully I'll have the conkeror upload ready when I get to $WORK
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. i will test and upload this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> did you do an upgrade test?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I installed the current package version then installed a local build with this fix
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http:// is back?? wtf
<BUGabundo_remote> is it ????
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOLOL it is
<BUGabundo_remote> we will talk later
<BUGabundo_remote> gym time
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing in the bugs :\
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it worth trying to remove the recursive symlink in the next TB update?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are we still getting users report the issue?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: had one yesterday
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it's worth trying to fix it up in the wrapper script. if we had lots of people experiencing it, then it might be worth it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> fta: thanks for fixing firefox/xul trunk, I'm sure it'll make quite a few people happy
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you don't need to worry about a build log, i always test build things i upload anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 568610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568610 in conkeror "Fix focus issues related to xulrunner-1.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568610
<fta> BUGabundo, http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/c6838bc81b7f1f49#
 * BUGabundo reads
<BUGabundo> fta: you know what's funny? I have got NO bug mail from chromium bts :S
<fta> ever?
<BUGabundo> no, recently
<BUGabundo> I didn't even get anyting from the reverting of http
<BUGabundo> and I was subbed to at least 2 bugs of it
<fta> maybe they didn't. you probably see saw the re-target to M6
<fta> -see
<BUGabundo> "Please don't debate whether particular things should or shouldn't be 
<BUGabundo> reverted, or ask for precise details on whether change X is going to be 
<BUGabundo> reverted, as the folks in charge of doing this are heads-dow"
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> even pidgin devs aren't so single minded :(
<fta> well, i'm back with the window buttons on the left in ubuntu, and i kind of like it now. so why not http:// now that the paste is ok (at least it is for me)
<BUGabundo> 9 out of 10 wfm
<BUGabundo> I still got a few situations where it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> I'll wait for the new m6
<BUGabundo> and then report back with *proper* use cases
<BUGabundo> maybe its not only chromium, but also the way the app works
<micahg> so chromium is going to end up with 3 different versions now?
<BUGabundo> fta: that would be which Friday ?
<BUGabundo> tomorrow or next week ?
<fta> ??
<fta> BUGabundo, i guess you already read http://pthree.org/2010/04/18/chromium-removing-http/
<fta> micahg, ??
<micahg> fta: 4.x, 5.x, 6.x?
<BUGabundo> fta: of course
<fta> no, 4 will die
<micahg> fta: ah
<BUGabundo> fta: they say that m6 will land on Friday....
<BUGabundo> which Friday is what I'm asking
<BUGabundo> no canonical date there
<BUGabundo> and tomorrow *is* Friday
<fta> not sure
<Barkhorn> isn't the whole point of displaying http to have a semantically correct URI in the address bar?
<BUGabundo> Barkhorn: don't get me started
<BUGabundo> I've ranted enough on it
<Barkhorn> :D
<BUGabundo> and if you know anything about me, I hate ranting and ranters
<BUGabundo> so see how must all this situation took me, to act like that
<Barkhorn> no i don't know you very well i'm afraid. but pointless ranting gets on my nerves too.
<ddecator> +1
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i'm going to upload TB in a bit. i think the symlink fix should probably have a version check in though (and only run when the package is configured)
<chrisccoulson> but i can quickly add that in before i upload
<chrisccoulson> i'm just being a bit cautious after last week ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I thought about that, but once the link is there, it'll short circuit anyways, so I didn't see the point
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you mean the old one?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: which symlink?
<BUGabundo> fta: found those lost email: spam inbox
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41954	+++1
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41954
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-23
<chrisccoulson> asac - there?
<micahg> fta: xul193 fixed if you want to push again
<BUGabundo_remote> TGIF \m/
 * cwillu_at_work grumbles
<ddecator> that's not a happy panda
<cwillu_at_work> ooo, I still have pizza
<ddecator> ...can i have some?
<cwillu_at_work> my boss is going to arrive in 4 hours, say good morning, do a double take, and wear a look of wondering amusement that I'm still wearing the same clothes as the last 2 times he said goodmorning
 * cwillu_at_work orders a suit from amazon with free overnight delivery
<ddecator> you've been at work for two days straight?
<cwillu_at_work> kinda sorta;  I've been home for 5 minutes in the last 72 hours
<ddecator> ...the pizza is all yours
<cwillu_at_work> yes, yes it is
 * cwillu_at_work starts playing video games:  image is compiling
<cwillu_at_work> pizza is all done :(
<ddecator> that went quick o.o
<ddecator> anyway, 3:30am, i shouldn't still be up, sleep time...good luck cwillu_at_work
<chrisccoulson> hey asac - did you intend to change the version number and set the distroseries from UNRELEASED to lucid with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/586 ?
<gnomefreak> anyone here yet?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: do you know how to pin a package in Lucid? what i tried doesnt work
<gnomefreak> something i am doing is wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> never had much luck with it
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't even downgrade packages :S
<gnomefreak> ah ok
 * gnomefreak will ask in +1 when i get back 
<gnomefreak> i guess songbird is still FTBFS
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, there's a few different ways of pinning packages, it what makes life fun
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: i have tried everything that i could think of. but i have one more test
<cwillu_at_work> honestly, the best way is probably for somebody to make a nice tool to create meta-packages which depend on specific versions;  then the rest of the tools can be leveraged (i.e., dependency handling, package removal, etc)
<cwillu_at_work> apt-get install pin-aptitude-3.2.3 or some such
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420984/ this is my  /etc/apt/preferences.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-pin-400
<cwillu_at_work> ya, those pins are worthless
<gnomefreak> that fails. even if i put on separate lines
<cwillu_at_work> what are you trying to do exactly?
<gnomefreak> pin firefox to ubuntu version since daily one is broken
<gnomefreak> i used everything since just firefox-* didnt work
<cwillu_at_work> what do you use to install/upgrade usually?
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: apt. i also used synaptic to hold the packages back didnt work either
<cwillu_at_work> ya, they've got separate mechanisms, each and every one
<cwillu_at_work> give me one sec
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: ok
<gnomefreak> that is unless micah or asac fixed the hanging/slow ..ect
<cwillu_at_work> there's a tool that lets you 'fake' out a package for dependency purposes, I wanted to check if it can specify dependencies
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: thanks, also i would love if it is easy to reverse the pin but lets try one thing at a time
<cwillu_at_work> that's actually what I'm going for :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> ok im thinking if it works i will update the wiki again
<cwillu_at_work> just testing something, one sec
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: take your time
<cwillu_at_work> no, it's a matter of life and death
<cwillu_at_work> okay, you can abuse checkinstall:  "sudo checkinstall bash", and then enter a depends as so:  firefox (= version) (or <, >, <=, >=)
<cwillu_at_work> in fact, make that sudo checkinstall true
<cwillu_at_work> it'll install the package (name it appropriately), which will then hold that package to the required version
<cwillu_at_work> you can supply multiple dependencies
<cwillu_at_work> firefox isn't the package you want to depend on I don't think, but the technique works
<cwillu_at_work> and then you can simply allow the update manager or aptitude or whichever to remove that package when you want to remove the pin
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, ^
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: you mean that i have to add firefox (=$ubuntuversion)
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> in option 10
<cwillu_at_work> ooo, you can supply that from the command line actually
<cwillu_at_work> checkinstall ---requires=...
<gnomefreak> last i remember checkinstall to install packages that you built
<cwillu_at_work> yep, but it's a generic tool
<cwillu_at_work> if you don't supply a command, it automatically runs "make install", but it can run any command instead
<cwillu_at_work> I'm telling it to use /bin/true (which doesn't do anything), to make an empty package that just depends on firefox
<gnomefreak> ok so the text i would use is sudo checkinstall (firefox-*)  that will hold all firefox packages?
<cwillu_at_work> no
<cwillu_at_work> sudo checkinstall --requires "firefox-... (= version...)" true
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: firefox no longer has a version in our pakcages
<cwillu_at_work> add a -y if you just want to take defaults for the options
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, yes, that's why I said you need to choose the right packages to depend on :p
<cwillu_at_work> I'd expect that you can just depend on firefox-3.x, the rest of the packages will follow along
<cwillu_at_work> might need xulrunner too, not sure
<cwillu_at_work> but you shouldn't need to pin -gnome-support
<gnomefreak> cwillu_at_work: not really since i want the 3.7 updates
<cwillu_at_work> ... you know what I mean
<cwillu_at_work> you could also conflict with a specific version
<cwillu_at_work> although I don't think checkinstall exposes that
<cwillu_at_work> the --review-control option might let you add one though
<gnomefreak> the ... should be replaced with the version numbers?
<cwillu_at_work> >>>  --requires "firefox (=3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1)" <<< is the test that I did, for reference
<gnomefreak> ah so all i have to do with that command is change the version to the one im using 3.6.4.......
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> and the package name
<cwillu_at_work> at some point I might write an actual tool for this purpose;  I'm not sure why people ever got on to this 101 ways to pin a package when the dependency resolution already does what you want most of the time
<gnomefreak> yea package name is firefox (i shouldnt need to do this for each package -gnome-support -* xul*
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> i would think it would be a simple script but instead of package name use $PACKAGE and ofcourse $VERSION but i havent looked at scripts in years. im not sure if that is possible
<cwillu_at_work> it's harder to make a simple tool than a complex tool
<gnomefreak> oh
<cwillu_at_work> the idea being to handle the common cases, and figure out what the Right Thing to do actually is
<cwillu_at_work> of course, a point and clicky would be nice too :)
<gnomefreak> i dont recall alot of python but i would think stay away from java. i dont think bash script will do a UI or at least easy
<cwillu_at_work> I'd probably write a commandline bash script first, and then either rewrite it in python or c
<gnomefreak> i never did get the hang of C and that was the first lang. i tried
<gnomefreak> it took me ~6 months to get as far as to name the script and figure out what i wanted it to do, but i still havent touched it since its likely not to be that easy but its not important enough to me to work on it every day
<cwillu_at_work> my parents got me a c tutor when I was 9 :p
<BUGabundo_remote> lolol
<BUGabundo_remote> does this mean
<BUGabundo_remote>  /home/bugabundo/Desktop/desktop_20100423-1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo_remote> will install ALL my current packages??
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu ^^^^
<cwillu_at_work> I don't know, what is that?
<cwillu_at_work> is it huge?
<BUGabundo_remote> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 602 2010-04-23 13:26 /home/bugabundo/Desktop/desktop_20100423-1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> ======================== Installation successful ==========================
<BUGabundo_remote> cp: cannot stat `//var/tmp/tmp.l42D3u3yM0/newfiles.tmp': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo_remote> grep: /var/tmp/tmp.l42D3u3yM0/newfile: No such file or directory
<cwillu_at_work> I think I'm missing some context here :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I run $ sudo checkinstall true
<BUGabundo_remote> it made that
<cwillu_at_work> okay, you made an utterly empty package :p
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<cwillu_at_work> it doesn't depend on anything, it doesn't provide anything, it doesn't contain anythiing
 * cwillu_at_work pokes BUGabundo_remote in the friday
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> hey micahg, how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, I was wondering if you have any idea about bug 561323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561323 in thunderbird "Thunderbird exits immediately without error message " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561323
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - that was reported before the breakage with the profiles wasn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yeah, I think so, also the shell output doesn't match the profile issue
<micahg> maybe I should ask anyways about the profiles
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, the shell output doesn't really help much. perhaps host a build with --enable-debug in a PPA and ask the reporter to try that?
<chrisccoulson_> sometimes the output is quite useful then
<chrisccoulson_> (well, it is with FF, i haven't tried it with TB before)
<chrisccoulson_> i suspect that the original reporter and the most recent comments are different issues
<chrisccoulson_> (with the recent comment being the profile issue)
<micahg> asac: is there going to be another ubufox upload, are we going to hack a fix for the translate menu or wait until we can move to unversioned tranlation templates in LP?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: my only guess is an old extension, so that's what I posted
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: also, apparently for Mediatomb, the config file is based on JS being enabled
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i saw that too
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: do you have time for the conkeror update?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i can do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: is there something besides the rules file that affects the path that'
<micahg> s used in it?
<ccheney> chrisccoulson_: did you have a chance to look at the gtkentry class yet?
<chrisccoulson_> i started looking at it a little while ago. i can make it crash anyway ;)
<ccheney> chrisccoulson_: heh ok :)
<micahg> hooray! Seamonkey 2 seems to be working...I'll push to test PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm guessing I should import the seamonkey 1 changelog into seamonkey 2, rihgt?
<micahg> nikolam: SM2 package should build in my PPA in about an hour, once it's built, I'll send out a call for testing
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll clean it up Sat night, will you be around Sun UTC afternoon?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'll be hovering around occasionally
<chrisccoulson> the frequency depends on how nice the weather is ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, ScottK said to get it in as soon as possible, so I'll just ping whoever when it's ready :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm also going to send out a call for testing when it builds in my PPA (in the bug, ML, identi.ca), sound good?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: now is it sufficient to get them to test the working version I got not necessarily the version from bzr?  (I haven't merged teh changes back into the branch yet)
<chrisccoulson> it should be sufficient as long as there are no real packaging or code differences
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there shouldn't be unless I miss something when I merge it back in, I'll compare the diffs to make sure though
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM2 building in my PPA
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks.
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll tell you which PPA after it builds :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats good
<gnomefreak> micahg: you didnt happen to fix the slow hanging or whatever you call it with the daily?
<micahg> gnomefreak: 3.7?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no well that has the same issue IIRC 3.6 is the one i know for sure. ill test 3.7 now
<micahg> gnomefreak: 3.7 I'll fix this weekend
<micahg> it's missing plugin-container for the new OOPP
<micahg> gnomefreak: AFAIK, 3.6 is fine, I need something more specific to track down an issue
<gnomefreak> micahg: im not sure how that would cause the browser to be slow
<micahg> gnomefreak: addon incompatability?
<gnomefreak> lool 3.7 doesnt start
<gnomefreak> micahg: maybe. ill test and let you know
<micahg> gnomefreak: check for weird errors on Error Console on 3.6
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's happening with lightning in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - good question, you started a ML discussion some time ago didn't you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idr
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh yeah, an off list discussion
<chrisccoulson> i think you did, but i don't remember what was discussed now
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I think we were just going to package lightning the extension in Lucid and maybe push sundbird to a PPA
<chrisccoulson> ok, sounds good. i'm not familiar with how it's packaged at the moment though, isn't it all from the same source package?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: neither am I, ATM, I think it is the same source
<chrisccoulson> so, it might be difficult to split it then
 * micahg is not sure how to handle it
<gnomefreak> it is
<chrisccoulson> and the plan is that lightning will be merged in to tb 3.1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, we can just not build sunbird, I don't think we'll get an FFe to change source name at this point
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, haven't been keeping up on that
 * gnomefreak hopes to hell not but upstream has been thinking of doing that 
 * micahg wishes __Tsk__ was around
<gnomefreak> micahg: you are building SM2 the right way? with all the binaries?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, so not building sunbird could be a possibility. tbh, i'd need to look at it though to see what the most workable solution would be
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I used the branch that asac worked on a while ago
<gnomefreak> 2.0 branch?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> that was my baby
<micahg> gnomefreak: I moved mozclient configs in source and updated the patches for SM2
<gnomefreak> i stopped when it was grabbing 2.1 source
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: it behaves like FF/TB for building
<gnomefreak> should
<nikolam> micahg, ok. recieved
<micahg> gnomefreak: for Maverick I want to clean up the packages and improve documentation so others can easily jump in
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: micahg lightning-sunbird is fairly simple to build, very little issues that i have found
<gnomefreak> micahg: is that 2.1?
<micahg> gnomefreak: is what 2.1?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, are you volunteering to update it there? ;)
<gnomefreak> Maverick
<micahg> gnomefreak: I meant for all team packages
<micahg> maverick is the next Ubuntu release :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i dont have time, i wish i did
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i stopped becuase it was grbbing 0.9 no matter what i tried, than personal life has been well long
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: if you meant by same source (upstream?) atm it grabs the latest stable release for both and we build the source
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: feel free to use our branch it is in good shape last i looked
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll do it if I can get some help next week with hardy/Jaunty porting :)
<gnomefreak> for 3.6?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, xul insecure rdepends
<gnomefreak> oh
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, feel free. hardy porting is going to be quite high priority next week :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to start getting involved with that too
<micahg> gnomefreak: will you be around Sunday for questions with lightning packaging?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah i can be
<gnomefreak> i have to work on paper work so i can be here for a while
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Once I finish hardy, I figure jaunty should be easy since we have the hardy(192), karmic (191), and lucid(192) patches
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, I'll probably be working on it in the afternoon CDT
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, jaunty should be easier, and i think hardy is higher priority anyway (as it's supported for longer)
<gnomefreak> isnt htat like +400
<gnomefreak> that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, makes sense
<micahg> gnomefreak: CDT is UTC -5
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> thats only 1 hour different from me
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> fairly sure the following isnt causing it, i havent looked it up yet though edge.launchpad.net : potentially vulnerable to CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middl
<gnomefreak> ha bot does CVE
<gnomefreak> 3.6 works normal it seems
<gnomefreak> now
<micahg> gnomefreak: great news :)
<gnomefreak> ok 3.7 is broken now and yes good chance it is OOPP related
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
 * gnomefreak working on getting that yellow damn bar off tb3 found it was caused by the extension bugmail
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - whats your issue (i just saw you quoted that CVE there)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i found that in error console when checking what was causing my issue but issue is fixed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: xul based apps now warn about that CVE if it's encountered
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, i didn't realise that
<gnomefreak> been >1 month IIRC
<micahg> chrisccoulson: now it seems to show up for edge
<gnomefreak> hes not here :(
<gnomefreak> are we waiting on the xul porting before pushing 3.6 to <Lucid?
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, the plan is to push out with the when the next 3.5.x release is made to push 3.6 + rdepends to Hardy and Jaunty
<micahg> gnomefreak: karmic has a little more time
<gnomefreak> k
 * micahg hopes 1.9.2 is supported through Apr 2011 :)
<gnomefreak> we are not providing support for kazehakaze in any version of Ubuntu right?
<gnomefreak> we == Ubuntu
<micahg> gnomefreak: < lucid
<gnomefreak> i thought we dropped it from archives due to upstream support
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's last resort to stop supporting something from a stable release
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, but we still have to support it till Apr 2011
<gnomefreak> bugs can be lost by than ;)
<mconnor> micahg: that's probably okay-ish
<mconnor> it'll be close to that, at least
<micahg> gnomefreak: actually, more so don't want to support kazekhase than lack of upstream I think
<micahg> mconnor: k, was just a hope, we'll make it work either way
<mconnor> micahg: pretty sure 6 months will still be the case
<micahg> mconnor: well, I figured that support might be extended as it's the last version to support OS X 10.4 (yes I read most of that thread and I still don't know why)
<mconnor> (really? I can sum up in a couple sentences...)
<micahg> mconnor: I meant I don't know why I bothered reading it, I know why you dropped support :)
<mconnor> oh, haha
<mconnor> it's an interesting topic, sort of
<mconnor> I mean, it's ideology vs. other ideology vs. pragmatism
<micahg> mconnor: yeah, it was interesting
<gnomefreak> shit micahg are we wanting to remove SAunbird-0.9 from Lucid?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think so
<gnomefreak> we need to do it than. only ~ 1week until we no longer can
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: are sunbird-locales only for sunbird or for lightning too?
<gnomefreak> both
 * gnomefreak would have to look to be sure
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, it's too late to change the source package, so I figured we just wouldn't build sunbird
<micahg> and we change the locales package to depend on lightning insteam
<micahg> *instead
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM2 done: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<gnomefreak> sounds good to me. archive admins are likely no tto like having sunbird cruft in a package we are not using to build
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> thats not good :(
<gnomefreak> micahg: the package you built doesnt update from joes package ( although i really didnt expect it to but maybe it should?)
<gnomefreak> 2.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2-joe1~lucid should in theroy update to 2.0.4
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it shouldn't his is seamonkey2
<gnomefreak> oh thats it
<gnomefreak> that would explain why the diff was 1.*
 * micahg orders a burger from BUGabundo_diner
<gnomefreak> micahg: i had asked this about SM2 but it looks like latest tb3 update is having this issue. where it asks you for password before it opens. see bug 567480 (not sure why 2)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567480 in thunderbird "Double simultaneous password request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567480
<gnomefreak> i was told mozilla did it for SM2 i never saw it in tb
<micahg> gnomefreak: I meant to confirm it
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM2 and TB3 have the same mail backend
<gnomefreak> i saw it in the browser
<gnomefreak> so maybe it is a bit different
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think it's a xul191 thing, needs research in bmo
<BUGabundo> micahg: rare or medium ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: medium
<BUGabundo> one comes right up
<gnomefreak> medium-rare please :) be back smoke
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: this is a SMOKE FREE dinner
<gnomefreak> luckily its not here ;)
<gnomefreak> my sister is going to yell at me next time i call her or when she calls me after getting my email
<gnomefreak> we never got apport hooks for all mozilla packages nor any PPA packages right?
<micahg> gnomefreak: another possible maverick project
<gnomefreak> micahg: i thought that was Lucid project but Maverick works for me
<gnomefreak> micahg: i marked the tb3 bug (password) confirmed for you i hope that is what you meant
<gnomefreak> if not :P
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep
<micahg> gnomefreak: I missed the blueprint then
<BUGabundo> micahg: served http://acidcow.com/pics/20100423/acid_picdump_138.jpg
<gnomefreak> i saw a bug on it not blueprint but i cant find bug either now
<gnomefreak> i made a facebook account to use for 2 people not 2 that i have told about it yet. but the 2 people that have asked to follow/whatever its called have asked 1 my sisters ex, i havent spoke to in ~5years and the other hit my sisters car with a snow plow on the front of his truck, i have not even made a comment on it how the hell are they finding me
<ccheney> maybe they are seeing you pop up in the 'you might know' section
<gnomefreak> i wish i would have known that :( ok i guess i tell them to go and *****. thanks chrisccoulson
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ccheney:
<gnomefreak> ok looks like im done for the day. everything else can wait until sunday-> fri. next week.
 * micahg is wondering why BUGabundo gave cookies in place of a burger
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> here is a replacement with extra *sauce*
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-24
<asac> fta: there?
<fta> asac, yep but not for long
<asac> fta: ho ;) ... great
<asac> fta: so debian folks go nuts ... ;)
<asac> fta: they said they cant wait longer for chromium ... and then after discussing they said that a security team guy of debian wants to maintain it
<asac> actually he wanted to take it over
<asac> i suggested that he joins your team
<asac> and told him to chat with you and me about what the rules would be in a branch
<asac> err in our bzr branch
<asac> fta: anyway. first step would be to upload this weekend.
<asac> fta: which a debian developer needs to do at first, but after that and applying for Dm status in debian for that package you can upload to debian directly and then sync to ubuntu
<asac> i just wanted to ask if uploading to debian directly is ok with you
<fta> *sigh*
<fta> more bureaucracy
<asac> fta: but after that you get a guy that said he can deal with the security mess for chromium ;)
<asac> and not pain because debian starts to build their own chromium way of packaging
<asac> or something stupid like that
<fta> well, the problem i see here is that if that security guy works on it, it will be in the beta part, he won't maintain head and dev
<asac> fta: is that a problem?
<asac> i mean in general i see that its better if he could help everywhere
<asac> but isnt help on one side an improvment?
<fta> that means even more merges between the branches
<fta> help is good, i just feel i won't be able to keep track, that's it
<asac> fta: well. what i think what he will do is a) keep his own branch
<asac> for stable package maintenance and do cherry picks
<asac> or
<asac> he would just do release management ... in the sense that he uploads beta or stable releases that are done anyway
<asac> e.g. we do all stable/beta bumps in our branches anyway, dont we?
<asac> so he could take some version he thinks is good and upload that and do the paperwork for debian security team at least
<asac> then we can check if he does good work and use the same tags as he does (so no need to figure exactly what to upload)
<fta> ok, i have no strong feeling about all that, it's meant to happen anyway so be it
<asac> i think he should come here and you can talk about what would be possible/not possible.
<asac> fta: ok. you said you have not much time today? when should i get him here?
<asac> fta: by the way. did you ever hear if chromium linux is supposed to be on stable for 5
<fta> nope
<asac> this beta madness really .... ;)
<asac> but welll thats how it is.
<asac> fta: let me know when i should get giuseppe in here ;)
<asac> Derevko: hey ;)
<Derevko> hi
<asac> fta: ^^ ... he is debian peer i spoke about
<asac> we were talking about what to release to debian usually
<asac> Derevko: so currently beta channel is the best we have
<asac> Derevko: that means if my suggestion makes sense we would look in the releaseblog what was last announced
<asac> and consider packaging that
<Derevko> asac: yes, I agree
<asac> however, the problem then begins ... we dont know what the releases you see on that RELEASE url
<asac> were about.
<asac> they could a) be experiments/improvments etc.
<Milos_SD> Hi. When will dom.ipc.plugins.enabled start working on Firefox 3.7 from this PPA? :(
<asac> or b) reression fixes for that push
<asac> regression fixes for that push ;)
<asac> so thats where i am still in the dark ;)
<asac> we could assume that regression fixes would be annonuced
<asac> I will take the action to check that with the chromium folks
<asac> Derevko: so ok; whats last on beta release bog?
<asac> 5.0.342.9
<asac> so if my theory is riht, we should be able to find that on the beta branch
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think we should make fta do release commits for all versions if thats a good scheme
<asac> great. launchpad gives internal server error
 * asac branches
<asac> hmm.
<asac> fta: i think the tagging could be improved
<asac> fta: this is what i see with bzr log --include-merges on .beta branh
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421645/
<asac> so there you seemed to have merged the packaging for the .9 release
<asac> from .head
<asac> (so seems they release .9 everywhere)
<asac> up to beta
<asac> anyway.. i think the .head commit should be something like ...0ubuntu1~head ... then we could have tagged the real commit on .beta branch like 0ubuntu1~beta
<asac> e.g. in a release commit after the .beta merge
<asac> Derevko: so atm i think its the latest .beta packaging ... which is the upstream version we have on release blog
<asac> Derevko: we could maintain a downstream branch from .beta ... and whenever we pick something merge it don
<asac> down
<asac> as we might need to change Maintainer: etc. though in the end we could do tha ton the real branches ... but hav eto sync with fta as his bot might need to get fixed to do the versioning etc. right
 * asac talks too much
<asac> feels like swamping Derevko ... maybe play around and build the branch ;)
<Derevko> asac: I was under the impression that lp:chromium-browser was the main branch from where the Ubuntu lucid packages (and so also the Debian packages will?) were built, but perhaps I'm wrong.
<asac> Derevko: do you have that branched? please paste bzr info inside
<asac> let me see
<asac> thats .head indeed
<asac> checking out
<Derevko> asac: http://paste.debian.net/70437/plain/70437
<asac> Derevko: yeah. seems thats currently the case
<asac> Derevko: so we need to talk to him
<asac> as long as we have a single branch thats fine. but imo that should be .beta
<fta> sorry, i was off (and i'm back just for ~10min)
<asac> no problem
<asac> fta: can you explain why you release beta releases from .head?
<fta> i tag and release in .head,
<fta> then i merge in the beta branch just for the beta ppa
<asac> and if you release _all_ beta releases from .head or if there might be a beta release from .beta for some circumstances
<asac> fta: what do you do if they do a cherry pick release on beta channel
<asac> and dev etc. have already moved on?
<asac> just a retroactive release?
<fta> well, it tried many things, releasing from beta then merging back to head, or the opposite
<asac> fta: why do you need to merge back beta releases?
<asac> i would think its just one commit on the beta branch after the merge
<fta> changelog mostly
<asac> true. so ok
<asac> for the case i metntioned you could probably just branch out an old revision
<asac> do the release there
<asac> merge back into .head?
<asac> and into .beta ;)
<asac> (for ppa)
<asac> i guess something like that hasnt happened yet?
<fta> i'm constantly improving .head, but head is sometimes/often ahead, so it's a merge vs cherry pick fight
<fta> one way or another, i have to merge one and either cherry-pick or revert the other
<fta> (by revert, i don't mean uncommit, just commit a reversed patch)
<fta> rollback
<asac> fta: so to understand when head has moved away, you branch out the old versoin that was closest? do the release there and merge that back into .head?
<asac> wouldnt that make senes?
<asac> we do that for firefox when that moved ahead and it works quite well
<asac> (though chromium is a bit of a different situation with there super volatile versions ;))
<fta> nope, i bzr diff from the previous release, and drop everything that is too far ahead
<asac> fta: in the branch?
<fta> yes
<asac> so the brnach goes backwards sometimes?
<fta> that's what your paste is showing
 * asac reads opens it again
<fta> not really, it recommit the changes on top just after the release
<fta> -it+I
<asac> fta: why not doing it like i suggested? that would be kind of a logical way.
<asac> its kind of not nice changelog wise, yes. but it works i think ;)
<fta> it's not perfect, but that's the best way i could find to manage 3 channels in parallel with less differences
<fta> as i said, the master branch is .head
<fta> no merge in there
<asac> so for the last beta release we could hav branches 512
<asac> we bake a beta release there. then just merge it back because of changelog and also merge that into the .beta branch
<asac> preparing the release is a manual operation anyway
<asac> its just a retroactive mini branch
<fta> it's possible, it's just not the way i did the last 4~5 releases
<asac> yeah. maybe think about it ... i think thats less hazzle that way
<asac> anyway i think i know what to do then
<asac> for upload we release just the last version announced ;)
<asac> easy enough
<asac> then when something is in stable releases we only upload that what was announced either as regression fix or a security update
<asac> now we have to find out what that is ;)
<asac> also we hope that regression fixes are announced ;)
<asac> and that those bumps without announce (if there are any) usually is for adding new stuff
<fta> just to clarify, when i fix a bug, i do it in .head so it's immediately available to the crowd, then it will be in the next release if it's not urgent otherwise i create an incremental release immediately
<fta> (i have to run now)
<asac> fta: ok. so you decide what you backout based on importance? e.g. you dont revert all?
<asac> thanks
<asac> ttyl
<asac> Derevko: so that makes some sense.
<asac> Derevko: at least for now ... pick the tag associated with the release we want
<asac> e.g. branch that ... then change the debian/control as we need and upload ;)
<asac> then next time ther eis a release we want, merge that tag to that branch and upload
<asac> maybe we should collapse changelogs
<asac> then we can at some point think about how to do the debian packaging in the branch so it becomes upstream there
<fta> you should branch one of those: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421663/
<asac> (in the .head branc)
<asac> yeah
<asac> Derevko: add fta, me, you as the uploders and the chromium alioth mailinig list as maintainer ;)
<asac> Derevko: are you good at perl?
<asac> i messed up the licensecheck.pl thing ... e.g. there is a sort problem ... so generating licenseinfo updates is bad to read in diff
<asac> never had time to fix it ;)
<asac> my @values = values %{$$data{$dir}{$license}};
<asac> i think that need to be sorted
<Derevko> asac: no sorry
<asac> heh. np
<Milos_SD> Hi. When will dom.ipc.plugins.enabled start working on Firefox 3.7 from this PPA?
<chrisccoulson> Milos_SD - i will fix that tomorrow if nobody has done that before then
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> he didn't hang around ;)
<fta> asac, i can teach you
<fta> asac, by what do you want to sort the hash?
<BUGabundo> even|ng
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-25
<micahg> nikolam: around?
<nikolam> micahg, unfortunatelly, since, I am better sleep :)
<micahg> nikolam: have you tried the version in my PPA?
<nikolam> Yes. and cand compile on Hardy.
<nikolam> It requires some wierd libraries etc
<nikolam> And i use LTS
 * micahg isn't worries about hardy ATM
<micahg> nikolam: you didn't tell me that before :)
<nikolam> Also, seems like you were not targeted 10.04
<micahg> no, I'm trying
<nikolam> ok then :)
<micahg> it's update or drop
<nikolam> well, I suggest cooperation with that guy that made it working
<micahg> nikolam: he didn't make it work
<micahg> he just installs the upstream version
<micahg> nikolam: it seems to work for me
<nikolam> or taking a look at what he was doing
<nikolam> Anyway, I better like standard way with multiple debs at the end, anyway
<nikolam> micahg, no he made it wors, just gread. but he changed original tar.gz, and put all needed inside, not ubuntu way
<micahg> nikolam: yep
<micahg> nikolam: like I said, it seems to work for me
<micahg> I was hoping people would test
<micahg> seems like just 1 person did
<nikolam> Yesterday he even integrated Lightning inside (calendar)
<micahg> and I think he was using Joe Lesko's PPA which I will not support/upgrade from
<micahg> nikolam: which is why his package will never hit archive :)
<nikolam> micahg, I tried, and couldnt test on hardy
<nikolam> micahg, well, sure
<nikolam> but maybe there could be cooperation, still
<nikolam> I suppose he would also like it to be ¨ubuntu way¨ etc
<micahg> nikolam: once 2.0.x gets in we'll update it with security updates
<micahg> nikolam: I'll try it in my hardy pbuilder
<nikolam> he told me that he now achieved what he basically wanted etc
<micahg> nikolam: right a packaged seamonkey w/out regard for standards
<nikolam> micahg, Hardy is here untill 10.04/next Lts comes
<nikolam> maybe 10.04 is most important now.
<micahg> nikolam: it is
<nikolam> After new lts, old lts, would be much uninteresting
<micahg> nikolam: no, we'll update it as well
<nikolam> Ok, great
<micahg> nikolam: just not till after Lucid
<micahg> probably some time next month
<nikolam> I would like also to look how things are done in your work etc.
<micahg> nikolam: you can look at the branch after I push my changes
<micahg> nikolam: all the work is public
<nikolam> I mostly did not made my own packages till now, except with prepared .dsc and patch files
<nikolam> Main reason I was left on hardy was stupid amd closed graphics support, anyway, for my card they stopped supporting it in newer etc.
<nikolam> micahg, I was thinking for a long time
<nikolam> There would be nice to hve well defined update path for people interested in packaging, anyway
<micahg> nikolam: I'm going to try installing 1.1.17 and setting up some stuff and then upgrade, if it works, I'm going to push what I have to lucid
<nikolam> 1.1.19 could be interesting training :P
<micahg> nikolam: no, it's the last release on that branch
<micahg> 1.1.17 is the last one in archive and what we'd support an upgrade from
<nikolam> but seems like some 1.1.18 sec. fixes were already integrated in ubuntu 1.1.17 when he came etc
<nikolam> Hm, yes I know. only 1.1.19 is latest SM 1.x i think
<nikolam> ok, I understand
<micahg> nikolam: ok, I can fix that issue for hardy
<nikolam> Last as we are concerned
<micahg> nikolam: yes, but we didn't package it :)
<nikolam> I tried to compile and add newer libraries on hardy, but after 1 made, second library failed to compile and that was it
<micahg> nikolam: I'm testing local now, if it works, I'll push hardy build to my PPA
<nikolam> Ok I will try to set your Ppa on 32-bit , 9.10 machine today
<nikolam> Its eeepc but with fresh 9.10
<micahg> nikolam: do you need karmic or hardy?
<nikolam> Well I use Hardy on 64bit for every day
<nikolam> But 9.10 on eeepc
<nikolam> ok, going off  ;) Take care.. and thanks ;)
<micahg> nikolam: k, should be in my PPA when you get up
<micahg> ddecator: do you want to test Seamonkey for em?
<micahg> *me
<ddecator> micahg: i suppose i could
<ddecator> micahg: what PPA is it in?
<micahg> ddecator: k, do you use the seamonkey2 PPA?
<ddecator> micahg: nope, but i can add it
<micahg> ddecator: no
<micahg> ddecator: don't
<ddecator> k..
<micahg> ddecator: please install seamonkey from Lucid archive
<micahg> ddecator: set up some bookmarks, home page, mail account
<ddecator> micahg: does the daily PPA have a seamonkey build?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> micahg: good deal, i'll install it then. any other functions you want me to test?
<micahg> ddecator: once you set all that up, here's my PPA with Seamonkey 2: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<micahg> ddecator: upgrade to it and verify everything's still tehre
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> micahg: np. i'll let you know when i'm done
<micahg> hopefully by then I'll have the packaging committed to the branch :)
<ddecator> that'd be helpful =p
<ddecator> oh wow, i forgot how ugly seamonkey is..
<micahg> ddecator: SM2 looks better :)
<ddecator> good
<ddecator> micahg: ok, got some bookmarks, changed the homepage, and setup my email. anything else i should do before upgrading?
<ddecator> i feel like i'm using the first release of netscape..
<micahg> ddecator: anything else you can think of, I haven't used that platform in almost 10 yrs :)
<ddecator> alright, changed some settings too...
<ddecator> micahg: is the PPA all set?
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<micahg> ddecator: I had to fix some stuff for hardy, but that won't affect the Lucid build
<ddecator> whoa huge icons..
<ddecator> micahg: alright, home page worked, settings remained, mail account worked but it asked for my password even though i told it to save it, bookmarks were erased,
<micahg> ddecator: I think the passwd issue is known upstream, I'll have to check
<micahg> bookmarks being deleted is bad
<ddecator> micahg: toolbar and menu
<ddecator> wait
<micahg> ddecator: what about them?
<ddecator> micahg: no wait, the bookmark menu stayed, the toolbar got erased
<ddecator> whoa
<ddecator> it just loaded the toolbar...
<ddecator> ok, so bookmarks work, but there is some weird delay..
<micahg> ddecator: k, I don't know what's normal, so I can't say if that is or not
<micahg> [reed]: do you use Seamonkey at all?
<ddecator> micahg: neither can i..
<[reed]> micahg: nope
<micahg> [reed]: k, do you know offhand what the seamonkey dev channel is on i.m.o?
<ddecator> micahg: alright, so the toolbar shows my bookmarks, but none of them work..
<[reed]> #seamonkey
<micahg> [reed]: is there a user channel too?
<[reed]> same thing
<[reed]> there's #maildev
<micahg> [reed]: k, even better for me ATM
<micahg> [reed]: thanks
<micahg> ddecator: they don't work?
<ddecator> micahg: no, menu and toolbar don't work. they show up, but clicking does nothing. manually going to the site works
<micahg> ddecator: did the profile importer run on?
<micahg> *ok
<ddecator> micahg: yes
<ddecator> seemed to finish faster than it should have though, imo
<ddecator> idk if it skipped over anything
<ddecator> it said it was successful though
<micahg> ddecator: do you have 2 profile directories now?
<ddecator> micahg: no, just one
<micahg> ddecator: :(
<ddecator> i take it there should be 2?
<micahg> ddecator: in that folder how many do you have?
<ddecator> micahg: in .mozilla i have one seamonky folder with one profile in it..
<micahg> ddecator: k, I don't know if that's normal or not, what's the profile name?
<ddecator> micahg: ph8lc8g0.default, it's the only one listed in profiles.ini
<micahg> ddecator: k
<micahg> imbrandon: k, so install seamonkey from archive and set up bookmarks, home page, and any other settings you can think of...mail...
<micahg> imbrandon: then try the version from my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test and upgrade and verify everything is in tact
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> will be just a few grabbing 200mb source ;)
<micahg> imbrandon: k
<imbrandon> micahg: upgrading now
<imbrandon> micahg: everything looks sane
<imbrandon> afk
<micahg> imbrandon: thanks
<ddecator> imbrandon: bookmarks work?
<imbrandon> ddecator: yes seemed to, i'll check it again in a few minutes ( got 20 things going :P )
<ddecator> imbrandon: np, that's just the only issue i ran in to when i tried
<micahg> ddecator: imbrandon: thanks for your help this evening
<ddecator> micahg: anytime
<ddecator> is there an FF 3.7 update in the works? the xr1.9.3 update just broke it for me..
<micahg> ddecator: update?
 * micahg committed the OOPP fix this evening
<ddecator> micahg: i just updated and there was one for xulrunner 1.9.3, but now FF 3.7 isn't working
<micahg> ddecator: what do you mean not working, should be the same as before?
<ddecator> micahg: homepage won't load, no sites will load..
<micahg> ddecator: OOPP issue?
<ddecator> micahg: trying to figure it out. safe mode still doesn't work, let me create a new profile
<micahg> ddecator: should be fixed tomorrow
<ddecator> micahg: ok, because nothing will load right now, even with new profile..
<micahg> ddecator: even launchpad?
<ddecator> micahg: nothing, no google, no websites at all
<micahg> ddecator: k, well, let's see if it works tomorrow
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> nikolam: hardy SM2 packages in my PPA :)
<micahg> nikolam: backup your profile first
<fta> Derevko, hi, i'm looking at your merge request right now
<fta> Derevko, usually, i prefer 1 change per commit
<fta> Derevko, for timeout vs coreutils, it's a problem for ubuntu
<fta> Derevko, ubuntu still has 7.4, Debian has 8.4. timeout moved in 7.5 :P
<fta> and for xbase-clients vs x11-apps, i'm not sure. i remember i had to add that in order to make xvfb work
<Derevko> fta: xbase-clients was removed and splitted out, now is a metapackage for transition
<fta> hold on, i'm commenting in launchpad
<fta> done
<fta> BUGabundo, http is gone again
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> m6
<BUGabundo> it was last Friday night
<BUGabundo> I still have it in mine
<BUGabundo> 5.0.386.0 (45407) Ubuntu
<fta> i've just committed something that's supposed to speed up the browser.
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 5.0.388.0~svn20100424r45543-0ubuntu1~ucd2
<BUGabundo> guess I need to upgrade then
<fta> it's for tomorrow
<BUGabundo> fta: can't you _not_ include the http removing stuff?
<BUGabundo> kinda forget to include it ?
<BUGabundo> maybe they won't notice it
<fta> could you upgrade, bench it and rebench it tomorrow to see if it's really faster?
<BUGabundo> tooooooo many tabs open
<fta> that http thingy is not an option
<BUGabundo> give me a few minutes
<fta> chromium-browser --user-data-dir=/tmp/x1 --disk-cache-dir=/tmp/x2
<fta> i tried with peacekeeper but the score varies too much
<BUGabundo> will it spawn a new browser, even with one open?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> that's cool!
<fta> it's a different profile/cache
<BUGabundo> how many can I open ??
<BUGabundo> FF won't let you do do that
<fta> i use that everywhere, for greader in appmode, for some webapps, ..
<BUGabundo> need
<BUGabundo> *neet
<BUGabundo> let me make a nice alias for it
<BUGabundo> using two mktmp variables :)
<fta> the patched version is in sandbox: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<BUGabundo> fta: $ chromiumdatadir="$(mktemp -d)";chromiumdiskcache="$(mktemp -d)";chromium-browser --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache
<BUGabundo> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/chromium-browser_5.0.388.0~svn20100424r45543-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  32bits only ?
<fta> x64 still building
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ping me when its ready
<fta> BUGabundo, why do you need this alias, it's a non-reusable profile..
<BUGabundo> I have bad memory
<BUGabundo> that way I can simply use that to start *any* ammount of new profiles
<BUGabundo> fta: ctrl+b reverted too?????
<fta> seems so
<BUGabundo> I really have no idea what in those guys mind :(
<BUGabundo> I need a browser that *works*
<fta> crtl+shift+b
<BUGabundo> even if running trunk
<BUGabundo> I rather have ctr+b
<fta> fork it :)
<BUGabundo> shift is to much works
<BUGabundo> I was further then this
<BUGabundo> if m6 really messes my life
<BUGabundo> either I go back to FF
<BUGabundo> or fork chromium
<fta> i never used ctrl+b until you mentioned it
<BUGabundo> and call it chromium_user_ideas
<BUGabundo> I use it N times per day
<BUGabundo> I have the bar hidden unless I need on of the bookmarklets
<fta> i just have the bm toolbar on the new page tab, it's enough for me
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I use that too
<BUGabundo> not as much
<BUGabundo> is there a way to force a shortcut in one of the new page icons?
<fta> shortcut?
<fta> you mean the vignettes?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> the liltle squares, with the image of the site
<fta> pin them
<fta> you can move them, or make them stick (with the pin)
<BUGabundo> tried that
<BUGabundo> but I can't find a page I want
<BUGabundo> I have one (gmail) pinned already
<micahg> BUGabundo: if fta respins xul193 and ff37, it should work fine again
<BUGabundo> micahg: work what?
<BUGabundo> everything is dandy here
 * micahg will be back later
<micahg> Flash
<BUGabundo> flash is broken ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> BUGabundo, you can close those vignettes to make room for new ones, then pin the one you need
<fta> micahg, you need a respin of umd?
<BUGabundo> fta: so no _manual_ way to force just one url?
<fta> i don't know any
<micahg> BUGabundo: out of process plugins was
<micahg> fta: for me it doesn't matter, if he wants it now, then maybe
<BUGabundo> micahg: ahhh I think I have that disable
<BUGabundo> micahg: I would love to have flash fixed in chromium
<BUGabundo> even html5 will fail to interact in many videos :(
<micahg> BUGabundo: well, it'll work after a respin
<micahg> or tonight with the new upload
<ddecator> soooo...is FF3.7 not working for anyone else?
<micahg> ddecator: it won't work for anyone ATM if OOPP isn't disabled
<ddecator> micahg: huh, i thought i had it disabled..
<ddecator> i can't even get to about:config to check =\
<fta> BUGabundo, flash and html5 videos are fine for me in chromium
<BUGabundo> I can't change volume
<BUGabundo> on youtube
<fta> wfm, just tried on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko
<BUGabundo> I can't change volume
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<BUGabundo> are you on html5 beta?
<fta> you said flash
<BUGabundo> (2010-04-25 19:51:52) freenode: even html5 will fail to interact in many videos :(
<fta> hm, confirmed. maybe a regression then, i remember it worked at some point
<BUGabundo> yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: if you still need me ill be around for a short while
<micahg> gnomefreak: haven't started yet :(
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok well im doing email >300 so ill be here a while. or we can do it tomorrow i should have alot more time than
<micahg> gnomefreak: tomorrow is almost too late
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> ok the plan is to use same source but disable sunbird part?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, Tuesday 0:00 UTC is deadline
 * gnomefreak not sure how to do that. i cant recall what file it is that says built this or what not. ok when im done with email if i have more time i will grab source and see what can be done but the problem that i am having is that using update-source(m-d job) will onlt give me the stable version. I would also like a build for PPA. i
<micahg> gnomefreak: I can try to figure it out in a bit
<gnomefreak> i am hoping to get up and here around 6-7am
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll keep that in mind
<gnomefreak> something is wrong
<gnomefreak> ok found it
<gnomefreak> we really need to clean out the team branches. we have outdated branches as well as ones we dont update or use
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll work on that for maverick :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool. im grabbing sunbird branch and look at it when email is done (hoping it will grab 1.0 since i havent tried in a long time.
<micahg> gnomefreak: you should pull it with the tag
<gnomefreak> brb looking to see if i have those in my commands file. i had a big issue in Sept 2009 and i have to try to remember alo tof things again (hence why im not having time for Lucid cycle. but i can not go into the cause of this.
<micahg> gnomefreak: should be ./debian/rules DEBIAN_TAG=SUNBIRD_1_0b1_RELEASE=1.0~b1
<gnomefreak> no need for update-orig?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, that should generate a new tarball if it's using the m-devscripts system
 * micahg checks
<gnomefreak> trying
<gnomefreak> nope that doesnt work either
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x$ ./debian/rules DEBIAN_TAG=SUNBIRD_1_0b1_RELEASE=1.0~b1
<gnomefreak> cd: 1: can't cd to build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> test -x debian/rules
<gnomefreak> i get prtty much the same thing using .debian/rules update-orig
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, it's because the mozclient conf is old
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll have to move it in source and update
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you have a change to test seamokney?
<micahg> *chance SM
<gnomefreak> micahg: i didnt change it for SM2
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I did :)
<gnomefreak> thats most likely why it started getting 2.1 instead of 2.00
<gnomefreak> :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, that's because comm-central brancehs
<micahg> *branched
<gnomefreak> right
<micahg> gnomefreak: and it's about to branch again :)
 * gnomefreak never had a chance to ply with mozclient
<gnomefreak> yeah i heard
<micahg> gnomefreak: could you test SM2 from my PPA?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i am
<micahg> gnomefreak: oh, how is it?
<gnomefreak> so far no issues but its only been 1 day so far. friday and the time i have been here today
<micahg> gnomefreak: really, that's great
<gnomefreak> i just st it as default browser so more testing
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, bookmarks are ok
<gnomefreak> testing. i need to figure out if it uses html or json
 * gnomefreak things drag and drop to :toolbar" or whatever the bar under the adddress/reload
<gnomefreak> yeah i cant add them there for saome reason
<micahg> gnomefreak: is there an error on the error console?
<gnomefreak> not sure let me check
<gnomefreak> i dont see it anywhere.
<micahg> gnomefreak: Tools -> Web Dev -> Error Console
<gnomefreak> ok looking i have to clear it and try again
<gnomefreak> micahg: alot of BMDS is undefined  it gives a chrome://..... link
<gnomefreak> oh and line numbers
<micahg> gnomefreak: pastebin please
<gnomefreak> yep its from dragggin it. ok i will also my bookmarks only show up if i use the button on the bar. if i go to bookmarks from menu it doesnt list them just allows managing and such
<micahg> gnomefreak: I could very well not be installoing something
 * gnomefreak having a few issues not related to SM but i thinkn X
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422397/
<gnomefreak> there are a crap load of the first one
<gnomefreak> different line #s
<gnomefreak> oh and it uses HTML and that is fine however it doesnt add the toolbar bookmarks that i draged and droped in firefox
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, keep in mind it's Firefox 3.5.x
<gnomefreak> it adds its own and wont let me remove or add others
<gnomefreak> if i ever get screen shot working i will show you what i mean just need the keystrokes
<BUGabundo> how can I print a website to image?
<BUGabundo> using cups, to svg , makes it multipage
<gnomefreak> well i cant get a screenshot of my bookmarks but they moved into the menu bookmarks finally
<gnomefreak> everytime i hit alt the menu goes away
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok micahg i say we dont use it. something is reallyy wrong for example i use menu or toolbar bookmarks optiona nd it doesnt open anything
<gnomefreak> yep none
<gnomefreak> BMDS is undefined line 1083 i9s what shows up when trying to opena  bookmark
<gnomefreak> micahg: http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1453/seamonkey20toolbar.png look at the bar with home bookmarks seamonkey.... i cant add or remove wny of them
<gnomefreak> i am guess they are all related to chrome crap. chrome has always had issues afaik
 * gnomefreak goes for drink and smoke while i am on the phone
<gnomefreak> well at least thunderbird only has one bug here atm
<micahg> gnomefreak: which one?
 * micahg starts anotehr local SM2 build to see what's missing
<gnomefreak> micahg: the one you were going to look at but here is the bug anyway bug 564738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564738 in thunderbird "Thunderbird does not honor the "start reply below quote"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564738
<micahg> gnomefreak: I thought that was working again
<gnomefreak> nope not here it isnt
<micahg> gnomefreak: extension conflict?
<gnomefreak> are you sure you are not thinging of the sending emails?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I tested this one it WFM
<gnomefreak> micahg: only one is enigmail nothing else is enabled/working
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute screenshot comeing
<gnomefreak> micahg: i made the compose window longer so you can see everything here is the screenshot http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/6325/thunderbirdreplybug.png
<gnomefreak> notice the top left of body window is the curser
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, what are the settings for that identity?
<gnomefreak> reply below message
<gnomefreak> there is a screenshot on the bug of that
<gnomefreak> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44433356/Thunderbird-bug_%23564738-1.png micahg
<gnomefreak> that for all accounts. i set them all the same
<gnomefreak> and i finally got rid of the yellow bar :)
<gnomefreak> maybe beacuse you are using stable lucid version not daily?
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you check to see if the second account there has that set, that's the account in both the screenshots I saw
<gnomefreak> micahg: all of the accounts are set that way
<micahg> gnomefreak: ok, just asking if you verified lately
<gnomefreak> all 8 accounts
<gnomefreak> micahg: i added a screenshot of the addons window to upstream bug just to rule out that
<gnomefreak> mozilla 441402
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 441402 in Public Pages "downloads of certain type of themes report "invalid file hash" error" [Normal,Verified: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=441402
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> mozilla 559832
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have it
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 559832 in General "Thunderbird does not honor the "reply below quote" setting" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559832
<micahg> k, but I was wondering if you checked the settings on that second account recently
<gnomefreak> yep when i took screenshot i looked at all of them
<micahg> k
<micahg> gnomefreak: anything on error console in TB?
<gnomefreak> not sure ill check
<gnomefreak> nope nothing
<gnomefreak> i thought we dont have libmozjs and havent
<micahg> gnomefreak: we don't
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, still working out a few issues, hopefully in the morning we'll have SM2 and lightning
<gnomefreak> than why would we update it in Ubuntu :( let me see if i still have the email
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's an open request upstream to make it possible for us to have it again
<chrisccoulson> i've just upgraded my desktop to lucid tonight. epic fail!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's wrong? wfm, but I use Xubuntu :D
<chrisccoulson> micahg - xorg uses 100% cpu and is pretty much unusable
<chrisccoulson> for some reason, it starts on vt6, on top of getty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that the GLX issue?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so. if i restart Xorg and get it running on a different VT, then it works ok
<chrisccoulson> and i don't see the plymouth text theme either, so i had to sit through an entire 30 minute fsck after doing the upgrade too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I meant the 100% issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the 100% cpu issue seems to be because it's fighting getty fot the tty
<micahg> ah
 * micahg is worried about this release
 * micahg worries too much
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this is the first release that I've been packaging for
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you seen bug 569460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569460 in firefox "Firefox icon is missing from the application menu and the top panel after upgrade to 10.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569460
<chrisccoulson> it's always a bit like this a few days before release ;)
<micahg> I saw this early on, but I thought it was fixed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've not noticed that before. the broken icon on the panel still exists during the upgrade, but should recover after a reboot
<chrisccoulson> (that's related to another bug where the gdk pixbuf loaders try to load the newer glibc in to memory whilst the old one is still there)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, before it was an issue that the path was wrong (firefox-3.6 instead of firefox)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think that's an issue atm, but bug 456468 might cause issues for panel icons during the upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<gnomefreak76> ff icon being removed or turning into a generic icon is normally do to change icon from us or the user using a icon we do not provide
<gnomefreak76> it happens to any icon AFAIR
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak76, that's true. but, in this case, there is a known issue with reloading icons during the upgrade after glibc has been updated
<gnomefreak76> chrisccoulson: ah ok
<chrisccoulson> well, after both glibc and gtk have been updated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think this is enough of a change to update a release for: http://pastebin.com/45qTZush
<micahg> gnomefreak76: I goofed before, it should be ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=SUNBIRD_1_0b1_RELEASE=1.0~b1
<gnomefreak76> micahg: it uses update-orig in rules i had wanted to use get-orig-source but never changes it
<micahg> gnomefreak76: mozilla-devscripts has the target
<gnomefreak76> ok give me  aminute
<micahg> gnomefreak76: it still won't work without updating moving mozclient in source and  updating the conf file
<gnomefreak76> oh ok
<gnomefreak76> dont forget rules needs to be updated as well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-18
<fta2> micahg, ch lucid updated. no idea why bzr messed up, i really did the merge
<fta2> micahg, maybe it got lost with those crazy 5 levels merges
<micahg> fta2: ok, will have to upload in the morning, thanks, I need sleep now
<fta2> micahg, ok, sleep well
<micahg> fta2: thanks
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, asac was having some trouble with the profile migrator freezing on upgrade from maverick
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah ... it was freezing ... or taking ages ... not exactly sure
<chrisccoulson> asac - how big is your profile?
<asac> chrisccoulson: .mozilla/firefox  is now 300M
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i should have added a progressbar ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess it was just taking a long time :(
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. well. it felt really frozen ... after 4 minutes or so i tried to kill the dialog
<asac> but that didnt react as well
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<asac> then i went to bathroom and it was gone
<chrisccoulson> had it done anything?
<asac> my disk is slow, but that slow? maybe you use 1 byte copy?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think the profile is more or less complete
<asac> didnt see anything missing yet
<asac> chrisccoulson: so the nightly icon is really nice
<asac> i am now on 6.0 ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i need to upgrade :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: problem is that those folks ignored my bamf patch, closed the bug, but its not fixed :/
<chrisccoulson> i guess the nightlies have broken now actually since some of my GIO patches landed last week
<chrisccoulson> i need to check the builds :)
<asac> bamf still doesnt track things properly for desktop-file != wmclass
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, that's not good
<chrisccoulson> have you pinged them about it to remind them, or do they just not agree?
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/bamf/match-apps-by-startup-wm-class
<asac> i dont know
<asac> havent tried
<asac> before beta i was trying to push for my path, but jason said he will solve the world with his new approach in a more elegant way ... seems that didnt
<asac> happen
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/693231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693231 in bamf "catch more cases for 'Keep in Launcher' by recognizing StatupWMClass from .desktop file" [Undecided,Fix released]
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/wmclass-matching -> that was their approach
<chrisccoulson> ok, i pinged Jason about it
<chrisccoulson> i think you probably saw though ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - we have some thunderbird guys coming to UDS again
<asac> nice ;)
<chrisccoulson> (m_conley_away being one of them)
<asac> ok thanks ... i will try to fix bamf if i get a second
<asac> have to hop on calls now ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - who looks after mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com btw?
<asac> chrisccoulson: you!!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i thought you might say that ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you can prepare an updated sqlite db before releas and i can copy it there ... later you should get all the powers
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you know how to test locally?
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. yeah, i think i can figure out how to test locally. i'll ping you if i have any issues :)
<asac> cool
<fta> I wonder if i should release the code for my ppa-stats..
<fta> if it's like the rest (ppa dashboard, drobotik..), i won't get any contribution :P
<chrisccoulson> don't take that as a bad thing. it just means that people aren't cool enough to contribute ;)
<fta> uh.. not counting natty, i have over 100k users for the 4 chromium ppas
<fta> obviously, not counting the official repos
<fta> ~60% for the daily builds
<fta> and ~30% for the stable channel
<fta> it means the latter don't want to wait for the SRU-my-*s
<fta> i should blog about this
<alkisg> Hi, will Firefox 4 ever be available on lucid-updates?
<alkisg> I think I once read some ubuntu-devs discussion about new browser versions coming in (series)-updates, due to their sensitive nature (bugs, security etc), yet only new chromium-browser versions appear in lucid-updates... that's a drawback for firefox in LTS versions.
<chrisccoulson> asac, i updated and tested the db now - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/apt-plugins.sqlite
<chrisccoulson> seems to be working ok :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: all frozen? all have still the Npp- control lines?
<asac> etc.
<asac> chrisccoulson: you could sign that ;)
<asac> j.k.
<asac> i will scp it down
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<micahg> fta: so, for chromium lucid, it seems the NEWS file has the source package name cut off (romium-browser instead of chromium-browser)
<fta> micahg, *sigh*
<fta> that's what i get when i work on this after only 4h of sleep
<fta> micahg, fixed
<micahg> fta: thanks
<debfx> chrisccoulson: seeing there has been another firefox upload, I hope the kde fix is still on your radar
<chrisccoulson> debfx, it is now it's assigned to me ;)
<chrisccoulson> i might have to do another upload before final, as i haven't properly fixed a menu issue i thought i fixed with my last upload
<chrisccoulson> i'll merge your changes in to lp:firefox tonight though
<chrisccoulson> i may as well, i'm going to break it by turning on PGO anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, compiz just helpfully rearranged all my workspaces
<chrisccoulson> i'm suffering fta's bugs tonight ;)
<fta> eh
<fta> chrisccoulson, maybe my bugs are contagious ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - wow, my notify-osd notifications appear in the middle of my screen now!
<fta> this one never happened to me
<fta> bug 765087
<fta> hm, still no bot?
<micahg> it's been happening to me for a wihle
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-19
<chrisccoulson> nice, xulrunner is demoted to universe now \o/
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> chrisccoulson, ever seen something like this? bug 765087
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765087 in chromium-browser ""403 VirusFound" messages from chromium-daily PPA on apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765087
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmm, no, i've never seen anything like that before
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i just got asked to take a look at bug 765736, which looks like it's a thunderbird bug (see my last comment)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765736 in unity "Thunderbird won't stay in launcher and no quicklist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765736
<chrisccoulson> do you have any idea why WM_CLASS might need to be translated? (or if there is any issue with me just making that non-translatable)
<m_conley> examining...
<chrisccoulson> we need the WM_CLASS property on the thunderbird windows to match the value in its desktop file for all locales, but it currently doesn't
<chrisccoulson> and that breaks launcher matching
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm...not sure why we'd want that translated....
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Standard8 might know
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: let's ask him.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, if i run tbird with english locale, I get WM_CLASS="Thunderbird", but for italian I get WM_CLASS="Mozilla Thunderbird"
<chrisccoulson> which is a problem :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-20
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, I know you uploaded the FF .desktop file translations, but were the ones for thunderbird in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ThunderbirdDesktop also uploaded?
<dpm> fta, could you upload the new translations for the chromium .desktop entry on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ChromiumDesktop?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i've not uploaded the thunderbird translations in a while. the only reason i did the firefox ones is because we added the static quicklist entry :)
<chrisccoulson> i guess we can update those in a point release though
<chrisccoulson> dpm - you're probably interested in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance btw
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: any plans to get some quicklist entries in for TB?  :D
<m_conley> Compose/Contacts are tops on my list.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yes, but not just yet. the firefox quicklist entry is just "Open a New Window", which we only added to fix a common complaint with the launcher
<m_conley> gotcha
<chrisccoulson> (ie, people want to be able to open more than one window"
<chrisccoulson> )
<chrisccoulson> ;)
 * m_conley ndos
<m_conley> er
 * m_conley nods
<fta> jcastro, i assume there's still no update on the bafm/webapp bug, right?
<jcastro> waiting on him to finish school basically
<fta> so we are doomed for this cycle?
<jcastro> he's like in exams and stuff
<jcastro> nah, when I ran the idea by release team they said it wasn't a new feature
<jcastro> so we can SRU it
<jcastro> since it's a regression from 10.10
<fta> ok, good
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<fta> ola
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, want my .xsession-errors ? ;)
<fta> just restarted fully upgraded, already 169 lines
<chrisccoulson> fta - is there anything that appears frequently in it?
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to clean the biggest spammers ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/596704/
<chrisccoulson> fta - bug 767642 is some of those
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 767642 in unity "unity is spamming ~/.xsession-errors when windows are closed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767642
<fta> chrisccoulson, from my previous log, xchat "DEBUG: INDICATOR" is frequent, but compiz is the worst
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, compiz is pretty bad. we should really find somewhere else to spew debug information (or just turn it off)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm trying to fix the most frequent warnings/criticals first, just in case they are real issues
<fta> more generally, i'd like those logs to have a timestamp
<chrisccoulson> i already fixed one in xchat-gnome today which filled up my log quite a lot
<fta> i use xchat :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-21
<fta2> chrisccoulson, d'oh! http://codereview.chromium.org/6881074
<fta2> hm, seems we don't have the same version of xdg-utils
<fta2> http://codereview.chromium.org/download/issue6881070_1.diff
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-22
<BUGabundo> guud Easter afternoon. take care with all the eggs
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 3.6.17/Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.16/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 3.6.17 & 4.0.1 / Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.16/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-24
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 3.6.17 & 4.0.1/Thunderbird 3.1.10/Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.16/Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<Omega> micahg: ping
<micahg> Omega: pong
<Omega> Hey!
<Omega> micahg: You said that we'd upgrade when support for a branch ends last time we spoke
<micahg> Omega: yep
<Omega> But support for 3.6 still hasn't ended and we upgraded that
<micahg> Omega: huh?
<Omega> Well, we're on 4 now
<micahg> Omega: in the devel release :)
<Omega> Huh?
<micahg> it's the stable releases that can't be tinkered with as much
<Omega> Ah
<Omega> If fx7 is out when Oneiric get's released will we go from 4 -> 7?
<micahg> Omega: well, it'll depend on how support for 4 works, mozilla hasn't decided yet
<micahg> but the goal is to make sure each release has a upstream supported browser version
<Omega> I don't think we should stress too much on the major version numbers and just upgrade mid-cycle.
<Omega> Mhm
<Omega> Well, except for LTS releases
<micahg> when security support ends for the series in the release, we'll upgrade
<Omega> 3.6 has been getting support for 15 months now :P
<micahg> right, but if mozilla keeps with the previous commitment, it should get support for another 5 months (6 months after new version)
<Omega> Is there somewhere you can point me to, maybe on BMO, that I can keep track of how support of 4 works?
<micahg> no, not really, I just read the meeting notes from upstream each week and see what they've decided
<micahg> there's also, the mozilla.dev.planning newsgroup
<Omega> They discuss this in #fx-team over on Mozilla?
<micahg> idk, not in that channel
<Omega> Ah
<Omega> Thanks for your time :)
<micahg> Omega: you're welcome
<vish> http://glow.mozilla.org/ is INSANEEE!!
<chrisccoulson> vish, bit late on the bandwagon there ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: i mean, even today its ticking at that rate.. :)
<vish> so when do we get FF5 btw ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, bug 769759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769759 in language-pack-en-base "English Firefox langpacks won't work with 4.0.x" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769759
<chrisccoulson> micahg - already taken care of ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where are the english langpacks?  the other languages were fixed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure how that's happened. they're all done in the same job :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right :)
<micahg> we can fix it by pushing the langpack to -security, but I'm off mon and tues, so I emailed pitti and dpm about it
<chrisccoulson> they're all in the PPA, so i guess pitti just didn't copy them yet for some reason
<vish> hmm, weird, China has less downloads than India.. anyone have any idea what they prefer there?
<chrisccoulson> in fact, there's a whole load that haven't been copied just yet
<chrisccoulson> i guess they just weren't built when the others were copied
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, hmm, really?  that's cool, that should make it easy then :)
<chrisccoulson> so, i guess they will just get copied next time pitti is online
<micahg> well, it's a little late to be copying langpacks, final ISOs have been generated
<micahg> oh, these were uploaded later than the others as well :-/
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: hi, update of ch10 planned soon, with 27 security fixes
<fta> hm, it's most likely also a major upgrade (ch11)
<micahg> fta: ugh, ok, well, I'm off tomorrow and tuesday, but can get it uploaded tuesday night
<fta> micahg, release expected ~ Tuesday
<micahg> fta: perfect :)
<fta> EST time i guess
<micahg> fta: will the password fix be in there as well (backport)?
<fta> micahg, if it's ch11, yes, upstream provided a patch
<fta> (i asked for it)
<micahg> cool, that means the total stable password regression is < 2weeks :)
<fta> well, i asked for a fix in trunk, but the guy was kind enough to also provide a backport
<fta> he also fixed a bunch of issues for natty
<fta> btw, lp is broken (dput), so all dailies, boom
<micahg> hmm, dput
<micahg> 's been working for me
<fta> no, it's a known regression: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598401/
<micahg> oh, so that actually should be uploading, just the display is wrong
<fta> yep
<fta> it breaks before creating the .upload file
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-16
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, I saw kelemengabor's ping re: the Thunderbird .desktop translations and noticed I had forgotten to submit the Catalan translations. Would you mind merging https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/thunderbird/keywords-ca/+merge/102078, even if it does not make it for 12.04? Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> dpm, oh, i saw your MP already. just merged it :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<dpm> chrisccoulson, excellent, thank you! :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you around?
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum, you there?
<dupondje> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Features/Thunderbird/Modern_Address_Book
<dupondje> woow, finally a descent Address book ?! :)
<micahg> are thunderbird's memory leaks improved with Thunderbird 13+ like firefox's?
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i need a new ESTA
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-18
<cheche> what is the "ubuntu way" to have a firefox 3.6 and ubuntu 10.04 ?
<dupondje> why would you need prehistoric firefox ? :)
<chrisccoulson> cheche, there isn't a way
<chrisccoulson> and it's EOL next week too
<cheche> dupondje: some app does not work with a new browser
<cheche> chrisccoulson: It should be a way
<chrisccoulson> why would we provide a way to install a browser that is no longer actively maintained?
<cheche> chrisccoulson: because is up to the admin to choose whatever feels is needed for his own security
<chrisccoulson> well, you didn't have to install the updates
<chrisccoulson> but in any case, we're not going to provide any supported way to install unmaintained software
<cheche> chrisccoulson: is just a problem with a webapp, and we need time until that problem is fixed.
<cheche> chrisccoulson: when the systems were update we found out the problem
<cheche> and I wnated to find a way to revert and stay with 3.6 instead
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Firefox 3.6 EOL in 6 Days (Apr 24), the Ubuntu stable releases are migrated, have you? | Looking for help with Seamonkey | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-20
<glosoli> is this the right place to ask if anyone knows if Mozilla responded to Adobes decision to drop support for everything except PEPPER API ?
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-16
<bkerensa> micahg: you busy atm?
<micahg> dinner :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-17
<oal> If I install firefox-trunk, will it replace my current Firefox, or be installed as a separate browser?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-18
<FernandoMiguel> houdy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-19
<nikolam> what effect might have of changing keyword.url to some string? I wa instructed by search engine support representative to change it to be able to see search results with no need of javascript.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-14
<Greg__> Hello
<Greg__> Is there someone that can tell me why, on Ubuntu 12.04 FIrefox-Beta aren't maintain and seems to be blocked on v.37 ?
<micahg> I thought there was a bug for building with an older gcc version, but I can't seem to find it
<Greg__> RIght, that explain why for a couple beta versions build seems to fail. I just want that Firefox abandonned me right now, before I install a now LTS. So thanks, hope it'll be fix later.
<Greg__> have a nice end of day. :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-04-19
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, are you going to update cargo/rust backports again to the current versions in zesty?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, not yet. I'd have preferred zesty to not have been upgraded tbh. The other releases are going to stick with the versions currently used for official builds
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, also see PM
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, did you notice the weird thunderbird failure related to dont-install-blessings-from-network.patch? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-aurora/+sourcepub/7683773/+listing-archive-extra
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-04-20
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, you can disable the aurora builds given the branch is obsolete
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hey, I guess it is time to look into component mismatches to make cargo installable on trusty?
<ricotz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ricotz>  cargo : Depends: libhttp-parser2.1 (>= 2.1) but it is not installable
<ricotz>          Depends: libssh2-1 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable
<ricotz> those are packages from universe in trusty while restricting the build to main
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-04-14
<snowdin> hello I would like to report a bug for firefox-trunk 77.0~a1~hg20200413r523512-0ubuntu0.20.04.1~umd1 on Ubuntu 20.04 beta
<snowdin> if you add the app to favorites, every time you open it after a reboot it will spawn a different Nightly process instead of the Nightly Web Browser process
<snowdin> this issue doesn't happen again for the rest of the session 
<snowdin> here is a screenshot of the issue: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eGjCXt0kOvrz8L5HebewaM6IEYgdE0ky/view?usp=sharing'
<snowdin> there is another similar bug which happens when you move Nightly Web Browser to another workspace. It spawns a Nightly process.
<snowdin> same firefox-trunk version above and on Ubuntu 20.04 Beta
<snowdin> here is a gif showing the bug: https://drive.google.com/file/d/10sHoFiloqRy0wjQGQIkfCzx6wJk5FDvG/view?usp=sharing
<JanC> by default Firefox never opens a new process when one is already running; a new window or tab in the same process maybe?
<snowdin> let me check if it actually spawns a new process
<snowdin> doesn't spawn a new process, actually, at least for the second bug.
<snowdin> Firefox remains the same, just that it creates a new task in the dock
<JanC> you might want to talk to people in #ubuntu-desktop instead for this (this channel is no longer being used much AFAICT)
<JanC> and it seems more like a general desktop issue anyway
<JanC> or maybe an issue with the nightly packages
<snowdin> I went here because Firefox Nightly is a PPA from the ubuntu-mozillateam and I don't know if the Ubuntu team support fixing PPAs' bugs
<snowdin> also because I think it's an issue with the PPA itself
<JanC> I think nowadays most of those people are there & not here though?
<snowdin> that would be better I suppose
<snowdin> one of the maintainers is on #ubuntu-desktop, but not here
<snowdin> alright, thanks janc
<JanC> just looking at the number of people in here, the channel seems abandoned ;)
<snowdin> sadly so
